# SXK BILLET BOX - Reviews & Discussions



## Deckie (22/3/17)

Afternoon Fellow vapers,

This morning I received the SXK Billet Box from @Sir Vape . I decided to go with the SXK clone because after a few attempts of trying to catch an Authentic, setting aside Saturday afternoons which are meant to be relaxing & doing more productive things such as work around the home, socializing, family time & catching the odd beauty in my life - just living life, rather than stress myself out over maybe laying my hands on a piece of metal, plastic & what not. 

The SXK Billet Box:




Quality - excellent, solid & sturdy, anodized aluminium alloy. Side panels solid and fit snuggly - no rattling.
Package contents - 1x SXK Billet Box, Set of spare O-Rings, screws, Aspire Nautilus coil adapter, Kanger Coil adapter & Kanger RBA adapter & RBA.

Chip - Fitted with the Asmodus 70W chip - The same chip used in the Asmodus Ohmsmium & Asmodus Ares.
Watts - 1-70W
Temp Control supports Ni, SS, & Ti.
Mech mode supported as well.
Powered by a single 18650 battery - not included.




I haven't spent much detail time with it the SXK BB as yet but over the next few days I'll keep adding my experiences.
I built it using the supplied RBA & the flavour so far is excellent. Battery life outstanding, 3 tanks (15-18ml) and the battery is 1/3 remaining.

So far I'm seriously impressed by this little device but time will reveal all.






Well worth the money & then some & in my humble opinion a worthy alternative to the Authentic if one cannot afford the Authentic or neither have the time & patience as I.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 17 | Informative 7


----------



## E.T. (22/3/17)

Thanks @Deckie. following.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Afternoon Fellow vapers,
> 
> This morning I received the SXK Billet Box from @Sir Vape . I decided to got with the SXK clone because after a few attempts of trying to catch an Authentic, setting aside Saturday afternoons which are meant to be relaxing & doing more productive things such as work around the home, socializing, family time, just living life, rather than stress myself out over maybe laying my hands on a piece of metal, plastic & what not.
> 
> ...


If you rate it highly so far I may def look into this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

Schnappie said:


> If you rate it highly so far I may def look into this!


You most certainly should but I can't guarantee satisfaction as our vaping styles might differ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (22/3/17)

Subscribed. Really looks well built. Well done to @Sir Vape for bringing these in I suspect they will be out of stock pretty soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/3/17)

Deckie said:


> You most certainly should but I can't guarantee satisfaction as our vaping styles might differ.


My style is restrictive lung hitting at the 30w mark. With the occasional dripping lately

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

Schnappie said:


> My style is restrictive lung hitting at the 30w mark. With the occasional dripping lately


Then you should look into this. Word is SXK are bringing out their version of the Exocet at the end end of March, which interests me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Afternoon Fellow vapers,
> 
> This morning I received the SXK Billet Box from @Sir Vape . I decided to go with the SXK clone because after a few attempts of trying to catch an Authentic, setting aside Saturday afternoons which are meant to be relaxing & doing more productive things such as work around the home, socializing, family time & catching the odd beauty in my life - just living life, rather than stress myself out over maybe laying my hands on a piece of metal, plastic & what not.
> 
> ...



Looks fantastic.
And small and compact.
At a 1/4 of the price of the authentic and just as well built (as all sxk products are)
_Winner Winner Bunny Chow_ _Dinner_ @Deckie .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## wikus (22/3/17)

This looks like a serious kit, for the price and performance this mod is going to be a serious contender for mod of the year, i will most certainly have to get my hands on one, before they start selling like crazy and we all have to hit that f5 button.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Looks fantastic.
> And small and compact.
> At a 1/4 of the price of the authentic and just as well built (as all sxk products are)
> _Winner Winner Bunny Chow_ _Dinner_ @Deckie .


Definitely Bunny Chow @Clouds4Days , I'm very impressed by the quality.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

So just a few questions to the guys with this in hand already...


How do you dry burn coils in the rba? Can you screw it in outside of the tank?

Also... what isnthe surface of the plates like? I had a plan to modify mine... pearl white technique and clearcoat. Will i need to fill and sand the plates first or are they already smooth? (Non textured)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (22/3/17)

Hi @Deckie can you please if you have time, post some more close up pics. TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (22/3/17)

Really impressive @Deckie 
worthy of joining any club.... look forward to owning one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> So just a few questions to the guys with this in hand already...
> 
> 
> How do you dry burn coils in the rba? Can you screw it in outside of the tank?
> ...


Sure @boxerulez - I'm using the kanger RBA so I just put it into a Subtank base & fire it, build it then transfer it to the boro tank.
You can just sand the panels down, paint them, clearcoat them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (22/3/17)

So chuffed to hear how its performing @Deckie thanks for the informative and indepth review. A bunny chow indeed 

Can't wait to receive mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

E.T. said:


> Hi @Deckie can you please if you have time, post some more close up pics. TIA


Sure , a bit later on this evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Sure @boxerulez - I'm using the kanger RBA so I just put it into a Subtank base & fire it, build it then transfer it to the boro tank.
> You can just sand the panels down, paint them, clearcoat them.


Problem being i dont have a subtank base 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

Akash said:


> So chuffed to hear how its performing @Deckie thanks for the informative and indepth review. A bunny chow indeed
> 
> Can't wait to receive mine


Have you ordered one @Akash ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Problem being i dont have a subtank base
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


I'm sure you could fire it in there, but careful because the heat could damage the Boro tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

Deckie said:


> I'm sure you could fire it in there, but careful because the heat could damage the Boro tank.


Working on sourcing an old sub base now...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Problem being i dont have a subtank base
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Also, I think when the SXK Exocet becomes available, you should look into getting one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Also, I think when the SXK Exocet becomes available, you should look into getting one.


For defs.... i dont know if itll work but i am getting a friend to make me a 29 fused wrapped in 38 to fit in the subtank rba...i cant wait for more accessories to land. Just ordered a second fillet box before they sell out.




Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

So one will remain stock amd one will become black&white

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (22/3/17)

SUBSCRIBED!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (22/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Have you ordered one @Akash ?



Trigger about to be pulled @Deckie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (22/3/17)

Looks like a proper chicken dinner

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/17)

VandaL said:


> Looks like a proper chicken dinner



No no no... 
Authentic= chicken dinner
If its a clone its bunny chow dinner.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DoubleD (22/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> No no no...
> Authentic= chicken dinner
> If its a clone its bunny chow dinner.



Kak gevaarlik bunny chow. Sein kaans vir n SXK bunny chow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

DoubleD said:


> Kak gevaarlik bunny chow. Sein kaans vir n SXK bunny chow


Not a gatsby my larnie?



Was surprised @BigGuy did not speak about the mod tonight.


Anyhow... I guess our word of mouth will get the stock sold out soon seeing as its the black sheep under the sales counter at the moment.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (22/3/17)

I am surprised to see so many forum members that are willing to settle for second best. And by second best i mean a 100m silver that was 1 second slower.  
It must be similar to driving a Ferrari kit car ....... you possess the body but every time you take it for a run you will often remind yourself that it is a pity that it is not the real deal.
But in the end it is all about what makes an individual truly happy and personal preference should always prevail.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/17)

I cant wait for my SXK BB to arrive , its gonna be epic. Same chip that Asmodus uses then i have no worries. Asmodus Chips are great.

And no leaking so they seem to have nailed that boro tank @Deckie ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (22/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I am surprised to see so many forum members that are willing to settle for second best. And by second best i mean a 100m silver that was 1 second slower.
> It must be similar to driving a Ferrari kit car ....... you possess the body but every time you take it for a run you will often remind yourself that it is a pity that it is not the real deal.
> But in the end it is all about what makes an individual truly happy and personal preference should always prevail.


And affordability I guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I am surprised to see so many forum members that are willing to settle for second best. And by second best i mean a 100m silver that was 1 second slower.
> It must be similar to driving a Ferrari kit car ....... you possess the body but every time you take it for a run you will often remind yourself that it is a pity that it is not the real deal.
> But in the end it is all about what makes an individual truly happy and personal preference should always prevail.


Settling for this is still better than using a pico squeeze or kangertech dripbox 1....

Remember kit cars are all based on beetle chassis and the beetle was one helluva awesome car.

Just ask anyone that owns a Ohmsium or Silvanusa how the chips are.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## KZOR (22/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> or Silvanusa how the chips are.


I will find out tomorrow when mine arrives.  Cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (22/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I will find out tomorrow when mine arrives.  Cannot wait.
> View attachment 89087



Is that by SXK @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I will find out tomorrow when mine arrives.  Cannot wait.
> View attachment 89087



If its a good chip will you buy the sxk BB then @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (22/3/17)

Akash said:


> Is that by SXK


Nope ....has the GX70 chipset

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (22/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Settling for this is still better than using a pico squeeze or kangertech dripbox 1....
> 
> Remember kit cars are all based on beetle chassis and the beetle was one helluva awesome car.
> 
> ...


Oh no you didn't!!!!??? 

Still the best bang for buck setup Pico Squeeza and SXK Hadaly 

And I can buy three Squeezas still for your one BB clone.... 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (22/3/17)

@KZOR the GX70 chip is made by SXK As far as I know brother, and it's the same chip used in the billet box clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape_r (22/3/17)

@KZOR nice mod tho bru, you must be proud of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (22/3/17)

Akash said:


> Is that by SXK @KZOR



Hmmmmm . . .

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10017734/5356000-authentic-sxk-ares-70w-tc-vw-apv-box-mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

Daniel said:


> Oh no you didn't!!!!???
> 
> Still the best bang for buck setup Pico Squeeza and SXK Hadaly
> 
> ...


Apologies did not mean to pick on the pico. Humbly apologise.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (22/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I cant wait for my SXK BB to arrive , its gonna be epic. Same chip that Asmodus uses then i have no worries. Asmodus Chips are great.
> 
> And no leaking so they seem to have nailed that boro tank @Deckie ?


This is all good @Clouds4Days, but my concern is why don't the Sirs keep any spares?????Say you want to replace your tank, what then? When they got the Hcigar squonker, up to date not even spare bottles. To bad. So if you want spares what then? I think why they didn't mention anything of the BB clone on the live feed was because some of their biggest customers HATE clones. This is my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/17)

Petrus said:


> This is all good @Clouds4Days, but my concern is why don't the Sirs keep any spares?????Say you want to replace your tank, what then? When they got the Hcigar squonker, up to date not even spare bottles. To bad. So if you want spares what then? I think why they didn't mention anything of the BB clone on the live feed was because some of their biggest customers HATE clones. This is my opinion.



If im not mistaken the authentic boro will fit in the sxk BB so can always use that.
But i had heard fasttech were gonna start stocking the sxk boro too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (22/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> If im not mistaken the authentic boro will fit in the sxk BB so can always use that.
> But i had heard fasttech were gonna start stocking the sxk boro too.


You see brother, that is exactly my point, now the authentic assecories is good enough. No hard feelings. It is like a Reo, I rather wait a bit and get myself the authentic DNA60 BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## E.T. (22/3/17)

Agreed @Petrus . Lot of clone hating going on. Just think it a bit of a kak move to provide a mod but not to have spares on hand. Maybe they will get the spares at a later stage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (22/3/17)

E.T. said:


> Agreed @Petrus . Lot of clone hating going on. Just think it a bit of a kak move to provide a mod but not to have spares on hand. Maybe they will get the spares at a later stage


Exactly @E.T. I don't hate clones, but I won't buy it. Why, if I want after sale service or extra spares U don't want to sukkel. I owe way to many squonkers and Atty's, but there is spares available galore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/17)

Petrus said:


> You see brother, that is exactly my point, now the authentic assecories is good enough. No hard feelings. It is like a Reo, I rather wait a bit and get myself the authentic DNA60 BB.



To be honest @Petrus , you know me i buy most of my gear authentic (well basically all my gear is authentic but 1 odis clone) 

My only intention in getting the sxk BB is to see if its really is the bees knees, all the reviews seem to be good so i thought it was a good way to try this BB thing out.

70% of vendors have always sold clones and even though they sold them you would still get the customers that walk in those stores and buy the authentic gear they stock and not pass the light of day they also sold clones.

But of late (since H.E) came into the S.A vaping scene i get a feeling that clones are no longer tolerated and sis on you if you sell clones or buy clones and i will rather support a vendor that sells authentic only.
And are starting too look down at these sellers and buyers.

This has actually pushed me more to buy this SXK BB because i want to show that doesn't mean because i have expensive vape gear only that now im the cool boy in school.

And most importantly people have a right to a choice and not what the community dictates is right or wrong.

Im sure 95% of the members on here have downloaded a song or a movie once in their life or bought a pirate dvd etc.. but yet .... O no you cant buy a clone because its stealing.

And its all since this H.E came into the game.

Sorry for all the Rant but it has to be said.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (22/3/17)

Had to be said.... Grammar Nazi 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/3/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Hmmmmm . . .
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10017734/5356000-authentic-sxk-ares-70w-tc-vw-apv-box-mod



https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-hha-ares-26650-stabwood-mod 

SXK are manufacturers, probably have a deal with asmodus just like they previously had with sigeli/wehe and LMC had with ijoy, part of those deals probably include having to buy and rebrand existing models like what eventually became the LMC lux (but was some other ijoy model before hand).

Compare the ohmsnium with the SXK nebula tanco. SXK probably give them a decent deal on minikin production if they order a certain amount of ares and nebulas at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (23/3/17)

My whole take on the clone vs auth merch is that if people take the stance to shun clones they should do so without compromising, what i mean by this is that (and please correct me if im wrong) but a company like eh pro manufactures the authentic billow. Loved by many.... but the same company manufacture clones of other devices.

So in the same light, those dead against clones should stay clear of items like the authentic billow too. Or am i wrong

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (23/3/17)

I shouted out loud, "I hate clones" - while I download the new Logan movie.... ​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Lingogrey (23/3/17)

Jakey said:


> My whole take on the clone vs auth merch is that if people take the stance to shun clones they should do so without compromising, what i mean by this is that (and please correct me if im wrong) but a company like eh pro manufacturer the authentic billow. Loced by many.... but the same company manufacture clones of other devices.
> 
> So in the same light, those dead against clones should stay clear of items like the authentic billow too. Or am i wrong


The same would be true with Wotofo, who would arguably not have built up the capacity to be where they are now without their cloning origins. It seems as if SXK is moving in the same direction. They have also been manufacturing authentic atomisers for a while (and this Billet Box 'styled' device has their own chip, as used by a 'name brand'.) As with EHPro and Wotofo, the line between cloners and authentic manufacturers seem to be blurring.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus (23/3/17)

Greyz said:


> I shouted out loud, "I hate clones" - while I download the new Logan movie.... ​


Damn but that is still only the HDCAM one.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

What's going on? Since I started vaping a little over 2 years ago, attitudes in general have changed, both towards fellow vapers & gear. People have become less tolerant towards each other, they respect others opinions even less and forged rifts based upon preference & what they can afford. This has never been more evident than in recent months with the debate of HE vaping gear - The I buy it therefore I'm better worthy of greater respect than you attitude, and, because I am HE, vapers & vendors alike must take heed of what I say.
I buy clones & authentics, I buy mainstream gear& I buy HE gear - simply because I choose to & the various standards of those items meet my needs - I am an individual, I pay my taxes like a law abiding citizen, I pay Etolls because it's law, that doesn't mean I agree with it, quite the opposite. It's not illegal to buy clone vape gear, if it was, vendors wouldn't be able to import it so if the law was changed, I would stop buying it.

Up until recently I was a member of the secret HE FB group and I'm grateful for having the opportunity to be, it opened my eyes to a whole new world of vaping, but I chose to leave the group, not because I condemn it, but because I chose to based upon 1 thing only- it wasn't me !!! I still respect it as a different "Vaping Culture", but not mine. I do not wish to be categorized into a group, LE or HE, I just want to vape with the community. Label me & I loose my identity, rather cast me out, it'll be more defining to me, something I'd be happy in.

Gentlemen & ladies - think about where you started, then act.
My money & opinion is just as good as the next guy - no sorry I'm wrong, it's only as good as my influence. Things really changed last week when a respected HE member basically insulted another vaper simply based upon him having an opinion.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 27


----------



## Akash (23/3/17)

Deckie said:


> What's going on? Since I started vaping a little over 2 years ago, attitudes in general have changed, both towards fellow vipers & gear. People have become less tolerant towards each other, they respect others opinions even less and forged rifts based upon preference & what they can afford. This has never been more evident than in recent months with the debate of HE vaping gear - The I buy it therefore I'm better worthy of greater respect than you attitude, and, because I am HE, capers & vendors alike must take heed of what I say.
> I buy clones & authentics, I buy mainstream gear& I buy HE gear - simply because I choose to & the various standards of those items meet my needs - I am an individual, I pay my taxes like a law abiding citizen, I pay Etolls because it's law, that doesn't mean I agree with it, quite the opposite. It's not illegal to buy clone vape gear, if it was, vendors wouldn't be able to import it so if the law was changed, I would stop buying it.
> 
> Up until recently I was a member of the secret HE FB group and I'm grateful for having the opportunity to be, it opened my eyes to a whole new world of vaping, but I chose to leave the group, not because I condemn it, but because I chose to based upon 1 thing only- it wasn't me !!! I still respect it as a different "Vaping Culture", but not mine. I do not wish to be categorized into a group, LE or HE, I just want to vape with the community. Label me & I loose my identity, rather cast me out, it'll be more defining to me, something I'd be happy in.
> ...



Well said indeed sir

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (23/3/17)

@Deckie ....... i commend you for what you said.
I funnily enough don't experience the rift since my vape style is solely based on what i can afford. I get "dissed" often for still owning and loving my Smok Alien which i frequently use on my videos but i think they just envious because i have managed to create a relationship with mine. 
I like to spoil myself but HE mods are way out of my financial range but i can however afford great atties like the CSMNT, Goons and Hadaly and hence i spoil myself with those. I do however feel somewhat jealous when HE mods are raved about but that is just normal.
Only reason why I have a slight problem with the BB is that it was meant to be an exclusive product but cheap clones are making it just another commercial name. I feel sorry for the owner of the original.
I realise all to well that certain clones are close on par to the original.
If by any chance there is a rift forming because of HE gear then i total agree with you that it would not be a good thing because VAPERZ be VAPERZ. 
This is a awesome community and I doubt strongly that something called a Billet Box would be capable of changing that.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Deckie ....... i commend you for what you said.
> I funnily enough don't experience the rift since my vape style is solely based on what i can afford. I get "dissed" often for still owning and loving my Smok Alien which i frequently use on my videos but i think they just envious because i have managed to create a relationship with mine.
> I like to spoil myself but HE mods are way out of my financial range but i can however afford great atties like the CSMNT, Goons and Hadaly and hence i spoil myself with those. I do however feel somewhat jealous when HE mods are raved about but that is just normal.
> Only reason why I have a slight problem with the BB is that it was meant to be an exclusive product but cheap clones are making it just another commercial name. I feel sorry for the owner of the original.
> ...


@KZOR mull this over for awhile - doesn't it strike you that possibly the makers of the authentic are behind SXK on this?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Petrus (23/3/17)

Deckie said:


> What's going on? Since I started vaping a little over 2 years ago, attitudes in general have changed, both towards fellow vipers & gear. People have become less tolerant towards each other, they respect others opinions even less and forged rifts based upon preference & what they can afford. This has never been more evident than in recent months with the debate of HE vaping gear - The I buy it therefore I'm better worthy of greater respect than you attitude, and, because I am HE, capers & vendors alike must take heed of what I say.
> I buy clones & authentics, I buy mainstream gear& I buy HE gear - simply because I choose to & the various standards of those items meet my needs - I am an individual, I pay my taxes like a law abiding citizen, I pay Etolls because it's law, that doesn't mean I agree with it, quite the opposite. It's not illegal to buy clone vape gear, if it was, vendors wouldn't be able to import it so if the law was changed, I would stop buying it.
> 
> Up until recently I was a member of the secret HE FB group and I'm grateful for having the opportunity to be, it opened my eyes to a whole new world of vaping, but I chose to leave the group, not because I condemn it, but because I chose to based upon 1 thing only- it wasn't me !!! I still respect it as a different "Vaping Culture", but not mine. I do not wish to be categorized into a group, LE or HE, I just want to vape with the community. Label me & I loose my identity, rather cast me out, it'll be more defining to me, something I'd be happy in.
> ...


Well said @Deckie , I think you know me by know, I try to buy authentic if I can afford it, purely because spares is available or most of the times. I agree 100% and like I said before, no matter what you vape and with what gear, the main purpose is to quite stinkies. Over the last years the quality of the clones is very good to excellent, but I don't want to debate.

My only concern is regarding The clone Billet Box is, if a vendor bring in a product, then try to source as many accesories and spares as possible or at least state the release date, so if you buy the product you are not stuck in the dark with a leaking tank etc. I have a Lost Vape Thererion which I buy with a group buy via @kimbo Yes, I could have bought it at a trusted vendor but you know what.......@Kimbo asked us DO WE WANT SPARES!!!!!! And yes I got some spare bottles, battery dividers etc. Up to now I haven't seen any of this at the guys selling this MOD.

Back to the insult, yes I saw that as well, and it is not vapers etiquette. So back to my statement and I agree 100% with @Clouds4Days , I also thought of buying the clone and wait for my authentic, so yes maybe.

Cheers Guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (23/3/17)

@KZOR , things are so warm now, I think it is time for another funny video

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/3/17)

Deckie said:


> @KZOR mull this over for awhile - doesn't it strike you that possibly the makers of the authentic are behind SXK on this?



@Deckie i have been mulling over this since @spiv mentioned it the other day and the more I research sxk the more collabs with other manufacturers i see. Ultimately I wudnt be surprised.

My final thought - today I find it hard to distinguish bet auth and clone because they all the same thing. I'm visualizing manufacturers in a dark room, scotch in hand and cigar vape saying I launch this today and U guys can take the tech 2 months later.

Reality, imho, is that innovation in humanity has reduced drastically and it's all copycat stuff now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @KZOR , things are so warm now, I think it is time for another funny video


And another translation one @KZOR ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

Petrus said:


> Well said @Deckie , I think you know me by know, I try to buy authentic if I can afford it, purely because spares is available or most of the times. I agree 100% and like I said before, no matter what you vape and with what gear, the main purpose is to quite stinkies. Over the last years the quality of the clones is very good to excellent, but I don't want to debate.
> 
> My only concern is regarding The clone Billet Box is, if a vendor bring in a product, then try to source as many accesories and spares as possible or at least state the release date, so if you buy the product you are not stuck in the dark with a leaking tank etc. I have a Lost Vape Thererion which I buy with a group buy via @kimbo Yes, I could have bought it at a trusted vendor but you know what.......@Kimbo asked us DO WE WANT SPARES!!!!!! And yes I got some spare bottles, battery dividers etc. Up to now I haven't seen any of this at the guys selling this MOD.
> 
> ...


The spares are readily available ... if need be, I'll bring in a mountain of spares

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (23/3/17)

Deckie said:


> doesn't it strike you that possibly the makers of the authentic are behind SXK on this?


Using the same chip does not bother me ...... it is using the same design and name that does.
If Billet is behind these clones then i will never again have a problem with anyone buying any type of clone. My only gripe has always been that i felt sorry for the original designer/owner of a product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

Kudos to @Sir Vape for bringing this SXK BB to our shores - simply because they can & they did - thank you Sirs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (23/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> And another translation one @KZOR ...


Not everyone enjoyed that video.  Got two dislikes. ..... lol. 
Most likely BB clone owners.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Not everyone enjoyed that video.  Got two dislikes. ..... lol.
> Most likely BB clone owners.


So what even more reason to make a 2nd one ....
Simply because you can

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## haruspex (23/3/17)

I came here for the information and pictures and ran straight into what seems to be the vapers' version of Apple vs Android  

@Deckie thank you for the review... if you get the chance, it will be great to see the build deck of the rba section. Very interested in the SXK 'Billet' design and build

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## spiv (23/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Deckie i have been mulling over this since @spiv mentioned it the other day and the more I research sxk the more collabs with other manufacturers i see. Ultimately I wudnt be surprised.



Haha. I kinda felt like it was super conspiracy theorist type stuff but the more I thought about it the more sense it made. BB decided to introduce the 60w version, so made SXK make and sell the remaining stock of DNA 40 chips they had ordered. SXK was also probably left with a lot more of their own chips than they could build Stab Wood mods, so they chucked theirs in this too and made a 70w version.

I'm glad this SXK version came out. Now when the originals don't sell out this weekend, I can pop onto the BBV site anytime and pick an authentic one up.  

Who else has an SXK version arriving today? I saw @boxerulez said he ordered two. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/3/17)

Deckie said:


> The spares are readily available ... if need be, I'll bring in a mountain of spares



Can you leave a link for spares if possible? I will only receive my one tomorrow as it was shipped this morning but I would like to see what is available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Petrus (23/3/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Can you leave a link for spares if possible? I will only receive my one tomorrow as it was shipped this morning but I would like to see what is available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please @Deckie, I also want that link. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (23/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Nope ....has the GX70 chipset


It is made by SXK just like the HHA Ares Ultron...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (23/3/17)

This is a lekke little box mod, say what you will about the morals behind it, everyone needs to experience a BB at some stage in life. Even with the crappy BVC coil that gave me a dry hit...still having fun, cannot wait to pop in the RBA with the fused clapton i set up last night. Just forgot it on my desk at home.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Can you leave a link for spares if possible? I will only receive my one tomorrow as it was shipped this morning but I would like to see what is available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Petrus said:


> Please @Deckie, I also want that link. Thanks


A few of who had already ordered the SXK BB were concerned about this so someone contacted SXK derictly and confirmed via email that spare Boro Tanks will be available and of March.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (23/3/17)

Deckie said:


> So what even more reason to make a 2nd one ....


Made another but left clones out of it this time.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## spiv (23/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Made another but left clones out of it this time.



Brilliant.
I'd love to know what they were saying in the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (23/3/17)

spiv said:


> Brilliant.
> I'd love to know what they were saying in the original.


Medical procedures gone wrong.
The guy, vocal cords. The lady, spine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (23/3/17)

spiv said:


> Brilliant.
> I'd love to know what they were saying in the original.


I can catch a bit of it here and there, but still dont get why the voices were all messed up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (23/3/17)

Lee said:


> Medical procedures gone wrong.
> The guy, vocal cords. The lady, spine


Oh  hopefully it was just a satire show

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee (23/3/17)

Schnappie said:


> Oh  hopefully it was just a satire show


huge debate if it was fake or not... in 2008

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Made another but left clones out of it this time.



Brilliant @KZOR - give the man a Bells

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (23/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Afternoon Fellow vapers,
> 
> This morning I received the SXK Billet Box from @Sir Vape . I decided to go with the SXK clone because after a few attempts of trying to catch an Authentic, setting aside Saturday afternoons which are meant to be relaxing & doing more productive things such as work around the home, socializing, family time & catching the odd beauty in my life - just living life, rather than stress myself out over maybe laying my hands on a piece of metal, plastic & what not.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Great review. What sort off build did you put in the rba?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> Great review. What sort off build did you put in the rba?
> Thanks


I've got a fused Clapton - 2x28g/36g - 2.5mm id, 6 wraps = .64Ohms - CB v2

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (23/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> This is a lekke little box mod, say what you will about the morals behind it, everyone needs to experience a BB at some stage in life. Even with the crappy BVC coil that gave me a dry hit...still having fun, cannot wait to pop in the RBA with the fused clapton i set up last night. Just forgot it on my desk at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Hi 
Got mine today so would he very interested in what build you put in the rba. Likely to only use this weekend. Have to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (23/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> Got mine today so would he very interested in what build you put in the rba. Likely to only use this weekend. Have to work








Ok important. 
Rba sleeve holes drilled out to 3mm for better wicking. Step one.

Ni80 24ga 2.5id 6wrap step two.

Get the wicking right and enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Ok important.
> Rba sleeve holes drilled out to 3mm for better wicking. Step one.
> 
> Ni80 24ga 2.5id 6wrap step two.
> ...


Smaak that drip tip @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (23/3/17)

Schnappie said:


> I can catch a bit of it here and there, but still dont get why the voices were all messed up





boxerulez said:


> How do you get the glass out. Seeing that there is no spare don't want to break it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (23/3/17)

Unscrew the tip to get tank loose....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (23/3/17)

Could not wait till the weekend ....
After struggling to get the glass out, combination of durban humidity and sweaty fingers. Found it easier to slide out glass with the tank in place. 
Built 2.5id 5 wraps of CB comp wire @.35 ohm. Trinity juice and vape away. Good flavour restricted lung hit. 
The battery slot is a bit tight but other that for me a worthy little piece of kit. 
Would I buy the original if I could walk into a store and buy it having tried this....without thinking twice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Made another but left clones out of it this time.




@KZOR im in tears here man... if that woman was seeing stuff in the garden....I want the recipe!... this was hilarious...just wen I thought u couldn't top the billet box one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (24/3/17)

So glad you enjoyed it. I also laugh every time i watch it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (24/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> Could not wait till the weekend ....
> After struggling to get the glass out, combination of durban humidity and sweaty fingers. Found it easier to slide out glass with the tank in place.
> Built 2.5id 5 wraps of CB comp wire @.35 ohm. Trinity juice and vape away. Good flavour restricted lung hit.
> The battery slot is a bit tight but other that for me a worthy little piece of kit.
> Would I buy the original if I could walk into a store and buy it having tried this....without thinking twice.



I am not so sure.

What is the point of a DNA chip with no USB port anyway?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands (24/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> I am not so sure.
> 
> What is the point of a DNA chip with no USB port anyway?


Isn't the usb accessible by removing the plate housing the chip? if not then i assume the BB target audience dont tinker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> I am not so sure.
> 
> What is the point of a DNA chip with no USB port anyway?


@boxerulez my 2c, even with some of my DNA devices, I have never,ever used the settings or the usb port. Old school my friend, I have tried TC one, and went back to the basics. Back to the BB, do you think the Kangertech Ceramic coils will work in this mod? I think I got about 20 ceramic coils here with all of my spares?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (24/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @boxerulez my 2c, even with some of my DNA devices, I have never,ever used the settings or the usb port. Old school my friend, I have tried TC one, and went back to the basics. Back to the BB, do you think the Kangertech Ceramic coils will work in this mod? I think I got about 20 ceramic coils here with all of my spares?


If it fits a subtank it will fit here...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> If it fits a subtank it will fit here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Wonderful news. The Subtank was one of my favorite tanks at it's time, so I got two brand new one's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (24/3/17)

Hi
If anyone has a kanga Subtank they want to sell. I will take it a bonus if you in the durban area. Need it to dry burn the coils. Currently using a mini blow torch. Even if it's broke just need the base. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (24/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> If anyone has a kanga Subtank they want to sell. I will take it a bonus if you in the durban area. Need it to dry burn the coils. Currently using a mini blow torch. Even if it's broke just need the base.
> Thanks


Better to post this in the Wanted ad section bud 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (24/3/17)

Daniel said:


> Better to post this in the Wanted ad section bud
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



Just google kanger subtank za.

I snagged the last one from atomize for R200 this morning using this method 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (24/3/17)

A manufacturer of a certain product invests a certain amount in tools and equipment for the purpose of producing this item. Clever marketing people determine that keeping supply of this product a certain percentage lower than demand, allows them to sell this item at considerably higher prices than were supply to meet demand. Then the accountants realise that due to the low supply stratagy, the tools representing the initial investment are only utilised at 75% capacity. This will not do!

Also, shutting down production from time to time results in repeated start up costs and so forth so a plan needs to be made to maximise profits on the original investment. In comes a market segmentation stratagy that allows for the 100% utilisation of the equipment by utilising the other 25% capacity to produce virtually the same product under a different brand name with maybe only one or two superficial changes to the original. To make it seem even more authentic, sommer created a different or rent a different company to do the marketing to keep up appearances. 

This could be whats happening here or not. It does happen a lot though. Ever wonder where house brands have their origen from?

Regards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (24/3/17)

Do atty manufacturers have their own manufacturing facilities, equipment and staff? I would imagine the smaller ones don't but give it out on contract to third party workshops or engineering companies who manufacture to spec.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @boxerulez my 2c, even with some of my DNA devices, I have never,ever used the settings or the usb port. Old school my friend, I have tried TC one, and went back to the basics. Back to the BB, do you think the Kangertech Ceramic coils will work in this mod? I think I got about 20 ceramic coils here with all of my spares?


Got the kanga coil this morning and fits. It worked with the aspire adaptors....guess they got the stickers mixed up. It is showing .7ohms instead of the rated .5ohms. Much better airflow than the rba.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> Got the kanga coil this morning and fits. It worked with the aspire adaptors....guess they got the stickers mixed up. It is showing .7ohms instead of the rated .5ohms. Much better airflow than the rba.


If you wondering about the pink ribbon...it's my hack to get the battery out

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> If you wondering about the pink ribbon...it's my hack to get the battery out









Haha tell me about it. Do the Authentic BBs come with a battery band?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (25/3/17)

Hold the phone no battery band I'm disappointed.... 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (25/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> Got the kanga coil this morning and fits. It worked with the aspire adaptors....guess they got the stickers mixed up. It is showing .7ohms instead of the rated .5ohms. Much better airflow than the rba.



Hi

What kanga coils did you buy?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/3/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Hi
> 
> What kanga coils did you buy?
> 
> ...


The kanger OCC coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (26/3/17)

if you feel like reading 12 pages 
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-rev4-clone-vs-authentic-a-quick-look.132678/

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## andro (26/3/17)

http://yosenecig.com/clone-hellfire-exocet-rba-rta-diy-billet-box-coil-kit_p0127.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/3/17)

andro said:


> http://yosenecig.com/clone-hellfire-exocet-rba-rta-diy-billet-box-coil-kit_p0127.html



I wonder how the Exocet compares to the Subtank RBA base? Because they are basically the same thing from what I can see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (26/3/17)

DoubleD said:


> I wonder how the Exocet compares to the Subtank RBA base? Because they are basically the same thing from what I can see.


people swear about the exocet . i suppose as usual is always based on preferences , and imo the price of exocet is a bit over the top for what is it . dont get me wrong i never moaned about spending money on vape stuff but ......i have a limit on it like anybody else

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (26/3/17)

andro said:


> people swear about the exocet . i suppose as usual is always based on preferences , and imo the price of exocet is a bit over the top for what is it . dont get me wrong i never moaned about spending money on vape stuff but ......i have a limit on it like anybody else




I agree with you, IMO it really doenst look any different to the Subtank RBA, the top of the chamber looks better with a concave design on the ST.RBA though. I might get hell for saying that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (26/3/17)

Possibly be better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (26/3/17)

DoubleD said:


> I wonder how the Exocet compares to the Subtank RBA base? Because they are basically the same thing from what I can see.


Hi
Based on the picture it has a much bigger wicking hole. I have seen pictures of the wicks almost like tails sitting in the tank. The subtank is tiny and have wicked it internally, however the wicks still looked properly saturated. My biggest gripe is the restricted air flow on the rba. I used a kanga occ coil and literally has about twice the amount of airflow and vapes much better. With the rba I had to vape with the door panel removed to get any decent airflow. Flavour is there it just makes it more of an effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## boxerulez (26/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> Based on the picture it has a much bigger wicking hole. I have seen pictures of the wicks almost like tails sitting in the tank. The subtank is tiny and have wicked it internally, however the wicks still looked properly saturated. My biggest gripe is the restricted air flow on the rba. I used a kanga occ coil and literally has about twice the amount of airflow and vapes much better. With the rba I had to vape with the door panel removed to get any decent airflow. Flavour is there it just makes it more of an effort.








Slight modification of spare RBA I have laying around.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andro (26/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Slight modification of spare RBA I have laying around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


What is the mod?


----------



## boxerulez (26/3/17)

andro said:


> What is the mod?


Note sleeve cut with slots to allow wicking similar to exocet with cotton hanging in the tank as apposed to the crappy kangertech rba wicking system.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (26/3/17)

Noted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (26/3/17)

Send a photo of it next time u rewick please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Note sleeve cut with slots to allow wicking similar to exocet with cotton hanging in the tank as apposed to the crappy kangertech rba wicking system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Yes, this is the modification I saw which made me wonder about the differences to the exocet. 
On the air flow side of things, whats the ID on the inlet and outlet airflow holes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/3/17)

DoubleD said:


> Yes, this is the modification I saw which made me wonder about the differences to the exocet.
> On the air flow side of things, whats the ID on the inlet and outlet airflow holes?


Technical quastions.

Lol 

I am going to cut out 2 of the 4 base posts to increase airflow on the rba itself.

Furthermore the rest of airflow restriction is at the box vent designs.

I cant give you the specs but i can confirm the airflow bottlenecks at the 3 vents on the box chassis itself.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (26/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Technical quastions.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


I am very tempted to drill the cover while I am making the rba holes bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> I am very tempted to drill the cover while I am making the rba holes bigger.


Haha i am going to male my own doors first those i will drill.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (26/3/17)

@boxerulez .
Do you have any idea how the taste control works. Or what mod this has come out off so I can Google. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/3/17)

Silvanusa... Ultron... Ohmsium... plus and fire together.... scroll to taste adjustment... and it works like any other powercurve.... plus or minus watts for time lapse selected.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> I am very tempted to drill the cover while I am making the rba holes bigger.


I wouldn't advise it, other than drilling out the anodizing which will leave a raw aluminum hole (silver on a black surface), drilling usually results in a raised lip on aluminum.
The only way to get rid of that lip will be to chamfer it, might start to look quite ugly.
It most likely will start oxidizing in the hole and could spread to the surface.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## wikus (26/3/17)

Maybe a clear cote over it should stop it from oxidizing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/17)

wikus said:


> Maybe a clear cote over it should stop it from oxidizing?


I was thinking of black nail polish. 
Dunno how long it would last though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> I wouldn't advise it, other than drilling out the anodizing which will leave a raw aluminum hole (silver on a black surface), drilling usually results in a raised lip on aluminum.
> The only way to get rid of that lip will be to chamfer it, might start to look quite ugly.
> It most likely will start oxidizing in the hole and could spread to the surface.


Wants to drill the plates, not the chassis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wikus (27/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> I was thinking of black nail polish.
> Dunno how long it would last though.


Im sure thats gonna work aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

wikus said:


> Im sure thats gonna work aswell.


Wont last, need aluminium primer on there, thats why Anodising is just easier for bigger factories on Aluminium. No primer issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wikus (27/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Wont last, need aluminium primer on there, thats why Anodising is just easier for bigger factories on Aluminium. No primer issues.


Thanks for the headsup, so i wont be trying that then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Wants to drill the plates, not the chassis.


Must of had a brain fart, I was thinking side chassis even though he did say cover. 
That post falls into the 1% of what I say that can be ignored.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

Just modified the juice holes on my authentic Kangertank Subtank RBA plus that i fitted to my SXK Billet Box. Enlarged juice holes to 3mm and cut them all the way down to resemble the juice holes on the exocet.

Built a 2.5id 4wrap spaced ssteel clapton and wicked accordingly.

Really making my diy juice pop now... with a sexy @hands driptip on top.

Will fit some special ni80 custom claptons from William Mortimer (East London local yokel) this weekend when he is back from holiday.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Just modified the juice holes on my authentic Kangertank Subtank RBA plus that i fitted to my SXK Billet Box. Enlarged juice holes to 3mm and cut them all the way down to resemble the juice holes on the exocet.
> 
> Built a 2.5id 4wrap spaced ssteel clapton and wicked accordingly.
> 
> ...


See you also made the battery smaller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> See you also made the battery smaller.


   

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/3/17)

Anyone order a Exocet clone ?Looks like it will only be shipped end of April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/3/17)

Will this work for dry burning coils ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Will this work for dry burning coils ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just use an old subtank. They are like the plague.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Will this work for dry burning coils ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok i see... yes subtank will work. Try 2nd hand first.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/3/17)

Probably to late. I already purchased it. R200 for a new tank is a bargain. Might use it on my smok 60w if it's any good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Afternoon Fellow vapers,
> 
> This morning I received the SXK Billet Box from @Sir Vape . I decided to go with the SXK clone because after a few attempts of trying to catch an Authentic, setting aside Saturday afternoons which are meant to be relaxing & doing more productive things such as work around the home, socializing, family time & catching the odd beauty in my life - just living life, rather than stress myself out over maybe laying my hands on a piece of metal, plastic & what not.
> 
> ...


I am impressed.It looks well made,SXK has its stuff together with it's very good clones.I know many look down on them but I have very little problem with the quality of SXK remakes of which I own a few.When I buy a clone I first look to see if they have any out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Just use an old subtank. They are like the plague.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


A beautiful, tasty plague!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/4/17)

Hi, replacement tank $7.25 and Exocet clone #14.53 available at hotecig.com if someone is interested 

Hi also found it at yosenecig.com for about the same price. Shipping is slightly more expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (3/4/17)

What base does the Exocet require to dry burn ? 
There was a lot of condensation between the tank and positive connection. Any tips to stop this. Caused the ohms to jump all over over place and had quite a few puffs of cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (4/4/17)

TL;DR

How does airflow work on this? I've checked out a few reviews and no one's mentioned it. Does air enter through those side slots, or are those for battery venting? Is there any airflow control?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoob (4/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Working on sourcing an old sub base now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


the kangertech RBA fits directly onto any 510 tab and reads and fires like normal. 

#lifehack

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (4/4/17)

Scoob said:


> the kangertech RBA fits directly onto any 510 tab and reads and fires like normal.
> 
> #lifehack



My only problem with the kanger tec is the airflow is about 0. Will probably have to increase the size of the holes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scoob (4/4/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Anyone order a Exocet clone ?Looks like it will only be shipped end of April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spoke to SXK this morning the EXOCET is available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (4/4/17)

Scoob said:


> Spoke to SXK this morning the EXOCET is available.



Hi

Is it on one of the sites I listed yosen /hotcig or is there a separate site/ contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/4/17)

The kangertech subtank mini rba certainly does NOT fit a 510 connection. The exocet does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scoob (4/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> The kangertech subtank mini rba certainly does NOT fit a 510 connection. The exocet does.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoob (4/4/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it on one of the sites I listed yosen /hotcig or is there a separate site/ contact
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (4/4/17)

Scoob said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a protank or subtank mini rba?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoob (4/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Is that a protank or subtank mini rba?



Subtank mini RBA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/4/17)

Scoob said:


> Subtank mini RBA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is strange I specifically tried to screw my Subtank Mini RBA PLUS onto my minikin directly to build and it does not bite, it literally slides down into the 510 but cannot tighten as the threads are too far apart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoob (4/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> That is strange I specifically tried to screw my Subtank Mini RBA PLUS onto my minikin directly to build and it does not bite, it literally slides down into the 510 but cannot tighten as the threads are too far apart.



Sadly it only works on the geekvape and coil master 521 tabs, I haven't tried it on any other tab device. But if you got one lying around you'll be in luck, saves you the money buying a Kanger base. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/4/17)

Scoob said:


> Sadly it only works on the geekvape and coil master 521 tabs, I haven't tried it on any other tab device. But if you got one lying around you'll be in luck, saves you the money buying a Kanger base.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the kanger base mahala so no worries, and bought a second for the sake of 2 trinity bell caps, so I have 2 subtanks rocking trinity caps with rba's inside and the rba in the Billet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (4/4/17)

Huffapuff said:


> TL;DR
> 
> How does airflow work on this? I've checked out a few reviews and no one's mentioned it. Does air enter through those side slots, or are those for battery venting? Is there any airflow control?


3 slot on the side of the device. No airflow control although there is a plastic ring on the base of the rba that meant to act as a airflow control....but have thrown this out. The chimney IMO appears to be throttling the airflow compared to using the pre-built kanger coils bridge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (4/4/17)

Scoob said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. Have been struggling to find a mini subtank. This I can get easily. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (6/4/17)

These handmade claptons did not suit my expectations. Back on all 24g ni80 7wrap 2.5mm id...


Coming in at 0.4ohm pushing 25 watts. Flavour on the Exocet Clone is fantastic.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Scissorhands (7/4/17)

To the Birret box oweners

Now that you gents had some time with these . . . . Whats the verdict?

Would you consider it a daily driver or novelty?

@boxerulez how dose the sxk exocet compare with the subtank rba? (And Where diid you pick them up? )

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (7/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> These handmade claptons did not suit my expectations. Back on all 24g ni80 7wrap 2.5mm id...
> 
> 
> Coming in at 0.4ohm pushing 25 watts. Flavour on the Exocet Clone is fantastic.
> ...


Looking good. How does the Exocet compare to the kanger having tried both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (7/4/17)

Hakhan said:


> Looking good. How does the Exocet compare to the kanger having tried both.


The Exocet has slightly better airflow, wicks better so higher wattage & flavour outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (7/4/17)

Scissorhands said:


> To the Birret box oweners
> 
> Now that you gents had some time with these . . . . Whats the verdict?
> 
> ...



Got them from china, believe FT has them listed now as well. They are definitely all day carries.... I will show you the proof shortly. Exo is much better than the kanger rba, but then again I never loved the kanger rba, even back in the topbox days.


I would say DO it.... they are in demand so much that SXK cannot keep up with delivery at the moment.... grab em from whereever you can before they are sold out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (7/4/17)

Scissorhands said:


> To the Birret box oweners
> 
> Now that you gents had some time with these . . . . Whats the verdict?
> 
> ...



My one is part of the daily rotation.


Small enough to fit in my pocket and good battery life.

Only problem and for me it's a big one is panel and button rattle. Since I received my one the button panel was rattling so l used some press stick and it was gone.


Last night the tank side cover started so had to sort of bend it to get back to the perfect fit. My devices gets treated like a baby so I can't figure out how the panel warped.

For me this is the only cons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (7/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Got them from china, believe FT has them listed now as well. They are definitely all day carries.... I will show you the proof shortly. Exo is much better than the kanger rba, but then again I never loved the kanger rba, even back in the topbox days.
> 
> 
> I would say DO it.... they are in demand so much that SXK cannot keep up with delivery at the moment.... grab em from whereever you can before they are sold out.



Great little AIO device , very simple actually to operate and the Exo clone is performing really well ... still early days for me but for me the BRRT Box is a winner. For anyone on a budget that wants an AIO device , this is the one to get.

P.S My glass panel for the Borro is VERY tight , almost lost one .........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (7/4/17)

Daniel said:


> Great little AIO device , very simple actually to operate and the Exo clone is performing really well ... still early days for me but for me the BRRT Box is a winner. For anyone on a budget that wants an AIO device , this is the one to get.
> 
> P.S My glass panel for the Borro is VERY tight , almost lost one .........


I put some juice on it which helped and after several tank fill it is much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (7/4/17)

After several weeks of use my only gripe is the tight battery chamber. Took a plier and compressed the negative spring which helped. Used a cloth between the pliers so not too scratch anything. 
Boro tank does not allow complete use of all the juice. But when I can get hold of an exocet tank will help if I make the wicks sit at the bottom of the tank. Not sure when these will be available locally. Or if someone who has purchased an extra one is willing to sale it...hint hint nudge nudge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (8/4/17)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (12/4/17)

just thought this would be funny, on an unrelated note. waiting for pay day to order my SXK billet

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## VandaL (12/4/17)

Had mine about a week now, quality is really awesome. Built a 22g 3mm 8wrap on the exocet rocking a 0.2 with NI80 Coil Society @ 45w. Wicks great, flavors great. Only been using menthol/mint so those pretty much taste the same in any setup.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hakhan (12/4/17)

VandaL said:


> Had mine about a week now, quality is really awesome. Built a 22g 3mm 8wrap on the exocet rocking a 0.2 with NI80 Coil Society @ 45w. Wicks great, flavors great. Only been using menthol/mint so those pretty much taste the same in any setup.


Nice drip tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (12/4/17)

Hakhan said:


> Nice drip tip


Thanks, Its AUTHENTIC

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ShamZ (3/5/17)

Are these devices still running well? 

Have there been any upgrades yet?

Cannot seem to find any stock though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (3/5/17)

Runs great, battery life is good, power delivery is good, I've dropped mine twice and not a scratch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (3/5/17)

Awesome little device. Been in my rotation now for about a month and no issues. The exo is a must as it makes a huge difference in the vaping experience 

Yosenecig will probably have stock and you will be looking at about $110 including dhl door to door shipping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/5/17)

How's it going with the SXK BB? Anyone have any idea who has stock? Or perhaps have a spare that they willing to sell to me until more stock becomes available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/5/17)

Amir said:


> How's it going with the SXK BB? Anyone have any idea who has stock? Or perhaps have a spare that they willing to sell to me until more stock becomes available?



It's my daily driver , still going strong and with the SXK Exo it's chicken dinner ....

I'm sure the Chinese vendors will start stocking them soon ..... 

Doubt anyone going to sell

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir (5/5/17)

Daniel said:


> It's my daily driver , still going strong and with the SXK Exo it's chicken dinner ....
> 
> I'm sure the Chinese vendors will start stocking them soon .....
> 
> Doubt anyone going to sell



I so badly want the RPG authentic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (5/5/17)

But an SXK will do for now. I've heard great things and had the opportunity to own one for a while before a friend took it off me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/5/17)

Amir said:


> But an SXK will do for now. I've heard great things and had the opportunity to own one for a while before a friend took it off me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If you let the sxk go, I would not bother getting the authentic. it is not going to offer you anything other than what the sxk has already, unless you want to get it just for the sake of saying you have an auth bb.

if you were able to let the sxk go then you are not as impressed with it as the rest of us. Just my 2c, not judging or anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (5/5/17)

Amir said:


> But an SXK will do for now. I've heard great things and had the opportunity to own one for a while before a friend took it off me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Re reading your post,

i am lost actually.

You want an SXK, you have heard greath things, and you have owned one before that you sold?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (5/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Re reading your post,
> 
> i am lost actually.
> 
> You want an SXK, you have heard greath things, and you have owned one before that you sold?



I had an sxk for a few days and liked it so I made plans to get an authentic... but it didn't work out and I was let down. While waiting for the authentic, in my excitement, I let the sxk go without having ventured too much into toying with it with respect to the exocets etc which weren't available at the time. 

To clarify, for whomever seems to be having an issue, I've heard great things about the sxk exocets in the sxk bb from a guy who happens to have both and afforded me the opportunity to try them side by side.

Hope that helps you find your way back to that 2c 

No harm no foul  

That being said, I looked all over online for an SXK and can't seem to find one immediately available which is why I brought it up on the forum... to see if anyone else has managed to get 2-3 that they're willing to part with one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/5/17)

Amir said:


> I had an sxk for a few days and liked it so I made plans to get an authentic... but it didn't work out and I was let down. While waiting for the authentic, in my excitement, I let the sxk go without having ventured too much into toying with it with respect to the exocets etc which weren't available at the time.
> 
> To clarify, for whomever seems to be having an issue, I've heard great things about the sxk exocets in the sxk bb from a guy who happens to have both and afforded me the opportunity to try them side by side.
> 
> ...


Ahh right much clearer.

Just grab an SXK bud. Its lekke.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (5/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Ahh right much clearer.
> 
> Just grab an SXK bud. Its lekke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



i had one in hand... with a stock kangertech coil... and it was good!! So good that I figured the authentic should be better right? So I spoke to a guy who knows a guy who claimed he knew THE guy. Paid a deposit and started the waiting process which also included the sale of my sxk bb to a close friend... Well, long story short... Here is me... sucking on my therion/beast combo and reminiscing of the good old days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/5/17)

Amir said:


> i had one in hand... with a stock kangertech coil... and it was good!! So good that I figured the authentic should be better right? So I spoke to a guy who knows a guy who claimed he knew THE guy. Paid a deposit and started the waiting process which also included the sale of my sxk bb to a close friend... Well, long story short... Here is me... sucking on my therion/beast combo and reminiscing of the good old days


Weak. Yes some groub buys seem rather drawn out. The one i was in was 2 weeks and they were in hand. SXK style.

I dont believe the authentics go out in group buys at all though so something there is fishy.

Was it not for purple sxk dna clones?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (5/5/17)

Anyway, some kind hearted forumite has stepped up yet again, like the time I was head over heels for the ohmsmium kodama, and painfully swallowed their love of material things for the greater good... A noble gentleman, who shall not yet be named until I obtain his consent, so that all my fall in awe and envy of our beautiful beloved forum.

People like Mr Anonymous are the reason I have absolutely no issue to give what I love as easily as I give what I don't love.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (5/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Weak. Yes some groub buys seem rather drawn out. The one i was in was 2 weeks and they were in hand. SXK style.
> 
> I dont believe the authentics go out in group buys at all though so something there is fishy.
> 
> ...



It wasn't a group buy for the authentic. It was a guy who stays near my cousin in the states who was willing to sell me his authentic one. He kept us on hold after taking a deposit from my cuz and eventually sold it to a buddy of his own. Thankfully I did get my money back though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/5/17)

Daniel said:


> Oh no you didn't!!!!???
> 
> Still the best bang for buck setup Pico Squeeza and SXK Hadaly
> 
> ...


Has anyone seen the Geeky Vape shootout between the SXK Hadally clone and the authentic?His assistant mixed up the two and he couldn't tell which was which.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Greyz (8/5/17)

kev mac said:


> Has anyone seen the Geeky Vape shootout between the SXK Hadally clone and the authentic?His assistant mixed up the two and he couldn't tell which was which.



Any links there @kev mac - when I search YouTube for Geeky Vape I don't find his channel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (8/5/17)

Greyz said:


> Any links there @kev mac - when I search YouTube for Geeky Vape I don't find his channel


@Greyz - @kev mac would have to confirm, but I'm guessing that he might have been referring to Geekay Vapes (?):

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz (8/5/17)

Lingogrey said:


> @Greyz - @kev mac would have to confirm, but I'm guessing that he might have been referring to Geekay Vapes (?):




Makes sense why I couldn't find it, thanks @Lingogrey - looking at 22mm atties to fit the Lavabox and wanted to watch the video to see if the authentic is worth the cash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (8/5/17)

Greyz said:


> Makes sense why I couldn't find it, thanks @Lingogrey - looking at 22mm atties to fit the Lavabox and wanted to watch the video to see if the authentic is worth the cash.


I own the SXK clone so I can speak for it's very good quality and performance.16 bucks at 3f vape,well worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (8/5/17)

Greyz said:


> Makes sense why I couldn't find it, thanks @Lingogrey - looking at 22mm atties to fit the Lavabox and wanted to watch the video to see if the authentic is worth the cash.



OIH , can we keep on topic please ...  BRRT Boxes Rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (15/5/17)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10034826/7610100-sxk-insider-styled-rba-for-billet-box-rev4-tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (15/5/17)

Sorry to come in with noob questions (Billet Box Clone)

1. Does this produce a decent amount of cloud? (not TFV12, but more than a "Pax") 
2. I am looking for a pure single coil RDTA - Is this comparable? (if it can even be compared - Single coil ramp up; juice reservoir) 
3. Am i going to get airlocks like i do with all RTA's? (with my poor wicking skills)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/5/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Sorry to come in with noob questions (Billet Box Clone)
> 
> 1. Does this produce a decent amount of cloud? (not TFV12, but more than a "Pax")
> 2. I am looking for a pure single coil RDTA - Is this comparable? (if it can even be compared - Single coil ramp up; juice reservoir)
> ...




1. Yes, depending on your coil build and wattage, you can blow clouds bro clouds.
2. Yes, this is a all in one single coil device, uses commercial or self built coils with a juice capacity that is comparable to majority of tanks.
3. Hard to tell, I guess it all depends on your wicking skills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (15/5/17)

DoubleD said:


> 1. Yes, depending on your coil build and wattage, you can blow clouds bro clouds.
> 2. Yes, this is a all in one single coil device, uses commercial or self built coils with a juice capacity that is comparable to majority of tanks.
> 3. Hard to tell, I guess it all depends on your wicking skills.



Great Thanks, last question do you know the ml that the tank holds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/5/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Great Thanks, last question do you know the ml that the tank holds?



+/- 4.5ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/5/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Sorry to come in with noob questions (Billet Box Clone)
> 
> 1. Does this produce a decent amount of cloud? (not TFV12, but more than a "Pax")
> 2. I am looking for a pure single coil RDTA - Is this comparable? (if it can even be compared - Single coil ramp up; juice reservoir)
> ...



My 2c as a BRRT Box owner : 

1. Like good clouds bro ... although I'd give up clouds any day for flavor .... and flavor is up there with my RDAs on the Exo 
2. Not even close , flavor much better on the BB and with the right build the ramp up is instant (Nii80 28g 6 wraps 2mm ID).
You can get about 4.5ml in the Borro Tank , but you won't be able to vape it all the way down due to the positioning of the coil so realistically speaking probably max 3.5ml vape-able 
3. With the Exo even a total Neanderthal like me can wick it , and with pre-made coils even easier just chuck it in and chuck clouds bro!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MOT01 (31/5/17)

Bought one today really enjoying it.
Easy to coil and wick bit the exocet deck.
1 question how do you reset the puff counter.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/5/17)

Check out @BigGuy 's live stream now on YouTube. He'll be showing that Billet Box and talking about the accessories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (1/6/17)

So i got my billet yesterday, and i bought it with the set of prebuilt kanger type coils... 

Its a lot tighter vape on the draw than what i have gotten used to, even with the build deck they include.

Not a bad vape, i must now get back to vaping pen style, or rather like i used to on my kangers from way back (11 months ago) rotflmao.

looking forward to seeing if this will be a adv in my rotation or not.

the jury is still out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (1/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So i got my billet yesterday, and i bought it with the set of prebuilt kanger type coils...
> 
> Its a lot tighter vape on the draw than what i have gotten used to, even with the build deck they include.
> 
> ...


Can i call dibs if it does not make the cut?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (1/6/17)

kimbo said:


> Can i call dibs if it does not make the cut?


Sure, you got dibs.
comes with the coil art coil kit though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (1/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Sure, you got dibs.
> comes with the coil art coil kit though...


we can talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (1/6/17)

Ordered mine yesterday hmmmm

Hopefully arrives today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (1/6/17)

Small , compact, sturdy

I like it a lot 

Now to just figure out how to build for this tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (1/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Small , compact, sturdy
> 
> I like it a lot
> 
> ...


That build deck likes being drilled to open it a bit more. 4mm. Also use flat wire?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (1/6/17)

MOT01 said:


> Bought one today really enjoying it.
> Easy to coil and wick bit the exocet deck.
> 1 question how do you reset the puff counter.
> 
> ...


Press the lower button and down button together. 
3 taps on power button get you to mode selection. 
Still trying to figure out how to lock the ohms.....beware the condensation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (1/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> That build deck likes being drilled to open it a bit more. 4mm. Also use flat wire?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



Can you drill out an Exocet for more airflow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twincam 16 (1/6/17)

How is the airflow guys? Only thing holding me back from pulling the trigger. Is it similar to the serpent mini 22 or a tighter draw? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (1/6/17)

spiv said:


> Can you drill out an Exocet for more airflow?



Someone mentioned its the holes on the side of the BB thats restricting the exocet airflow

Could be very wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/6/17)

Twincam 16 said:


> How is the airflow guys? Only thing holding me back from pulling the trigger. Is it similar to the serpent mini 22 or a tighter draw? Thanks


These devices are for restricted lung hits or MTL.

I think the SM has more airflow but someone with a SM can comment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (1/6/17)

Guys show some builds please. 

Using the exocet 

Can the coil be dry burned or what is the process with this tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Guys show some builds please.
> 
> Using the exocet
> 
> Can the coil be dry burned or what is the process with this tank?



The Exo can fit on a regular mod (it has a 510 pin) 

Build a 24/26 7 wrap on a 2.5mm Id and spread the wraps slightly (not too far spaced)

Dry burn on low power and pulse to get it glowing 

Pull the coil slightly down (from the post screws to the air hole it should be about 3/4 height) 

Wick it tight and put the cap onto it. Cut with about 1-2mm at the side of the cap and fluff up the ends that stick out. 

Juice it all up and insert into boro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## spiv (1/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Someone mentioned its the holes on the side of the BB thats restricting the exocet airflow
> 
> Could be very wrong



I could try vaping it without the cover. That should be maximum airflow the exocet can take. Will try tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (1/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Someone mentioned its the holes on the side of the BB thats restricting the exocet airflow
> 
> Could be very wrong


There is an airflow ring/nut at the base of the 510 that you can adjust

The boro is fed air into 3 slits on the side of the box but you can't adjust those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (1/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Someone mentioned its the holes on the side of the BB thats restricting the exocet airflow
> 
> Could be very wrong


Yes. Was tempted to drill some holes on the cover. Try vaping without the cover to see the difference. Overtime I got used to it. Half of it is was I was too used to open flow devices. Now like it the way it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (1/6/17)

shaunnadan said:


> There is an airflow ring/nut at the base of the 510 that you can adjust
> 
> The boro is fed air into 3 slits on the side of the box but you can't adjust those.


Completely removed the plastic bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (1/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Guys show some builds please.
> 
> Using the exocet
> 
> Can the coil be dry burned or what is the process with this tank?


5 wrap 24g ni80 on 2.5id....
.35ohm vaping @20w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (1/6/17)

So would you guys say a Billet Box clone is worth getting compared to an SM22? Trying to decide if it's a worthwhile buy...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> So would you guys say a Billet Box clone is worth getting compared to an SM22? Trying to decide if it's a worthwhile buy...



It's an awesome, versatile and compact little device. The insider offers a bit more airflow than the Exocet. You can also use stock kanger or aspire mtl coils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (2/6/17)

Built mine to 0.5ohms 
24g 2.5mm

Thanks @shaunnadan for the advice 

Its a real nifty device that I see myself using daily. 

I will need to get used to the tank system though. All that finicky bit getting it inside the device. 

Overall I like it 

The airflow is less than what I'm used to (on the SM25s) but I did aim for a higher ohm coil to compensate. 

Now I need to get me some shiny panels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (2/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Built mine to 0.5ohms
> 24g 2.5mm
> 
> Thanks @shaunnadan for the advice
> ...


are you using nichrome ? That also help with the ramp up time and needs less power

the 3mm id can also work but some people find the slight bit of space that the 2.5mm offers has better airflow and also wicks non stop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/6/17)

So, i have taken the kanger rebuild deck, and drilled the juice holes out. I have also drilled the bottom air vents out. This has made it a bit less restrictive overall. 

Its still a bit of a tight draw.

And i find the watts dont measure up as well as say in a minikin with a us1 dripper... but that may be a bit unfair to compare.

My ego aio, has a similar draw to this now, and i can honestly say i think that that is why i have not used it in so long.

Hmmm. 

So, i think this baby is not going to work for me, but i may have to use it for a bit longer just to make 100% sure it has not got a place in the lineup.

Oh, and at high watts 50 and over, batt life does suck

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (2/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So, i have taken the kanger rebuild deck, and drilled the juice holes out. I have also drilled the bottom air vents out. This has made it a bit less restrictive overall.
> 
> Its still a bit of a tight draw.
> 
> ...



Stick with it , it's really a great device , and get an Exo or Insider if you can.

Smaller ID coil will also help with airflow a bit , I used the Scottish Roll and it works well.

P.S Dibs if you decide to sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (2/6/17)

Daniel said:


> Stick with it , it's really a great device , and get an Exo or Insider if you can.
> 
> Smaller ID coil will also help with airflow a bit , I used the Scottish Roll and it works well.
> 
> P.S Dibs if you decide to sell


Damn u @Daniel u got one already I got second dibs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (2/6/17)

Daniel said:


> Stick with it , it's really a great device , and get an Exo or Insider if you can.
> 
> Smaller ID coil will also help with airflow a bit , I used the Scottish Roll and it works well.
> 
> P.S Dibs if you decide to sell


Oi i called first

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (3/6/17)

Are the Sirs still selling this?
They seem to have been out of stock for a while now :/ The bug has bitten me and I kinda want one for my menthol juices now, heh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/6/17)

The exorcet doesn't have a 510 pin

How can I perfect the coil in an easier way pleeeeeeease. 

At the mo I assemble fully, dry burn, check from top through drop tip, dissassemble, correct the coil and test again. 

It is a real pain in the hoohoo. 

I'm sure there's an easier way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (3/6/17)

Riaz said:


> The exorcet doesn't have a 510 pin
> 
> How can I perfect the coil in an easier way pleeeeeeease.
> 
> ...


If you take the black air ring of you will see one or two 510 threads, now you can screw it onto any mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (3/6/17)

kimbo said:


> If you take the black air ring of you will see one or two 510 threads, now you can screw it onto any mod



Won't work on just any mod tho. Better to use it on a coil master 521 tab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv (3/6/17)

Amir said:


> Won't work on just any mod tho. Better to use it on a coil master 521 tab.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It works on my Cuboid, Hotcig, Hohm Slice and Therion. 

It's only got like 2 threads so you have very little to grab on to the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/6/17)

kimbo said:


> If you take the black air ring of you will see one or two 510 threads, now you can screw it onto any mod


Doesn't fit on any of my mods 

Seems the pin is too long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (3/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Doesn't fit on any of my mods
> 
> Seems the pin is too long


I use my Pico, if the mod has a springloaded 510you will have to pouch and turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (3/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Doesn't fit on any of my mods
> 
> Seems the pin is too long


Here it is on the Pico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Doesn't fit on any of my mods
> 
> Seems the pin is too long


Push down and turn onto the mod. It will eventually catch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (3/6/17)

spiv said:


> It works on my Cuboid, Hotcig, Hohm Slice and Therion.
> 
> It's only got like 2 threads so you have very little to grab on to the mod.



Which is why I suggest a tab over war with the mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (3/6/17)

Thanks @shaunnadan and @kimbo

Got it to take on the fuchai 

All is good

Now to wick, fill and cape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (4/6/17)

Ok, so i am going to call this bb as not for me.

Open to trades if anyone is interested, pm me, i know some have dibs on here, but i am looking for mods, mechs, atomisers, kits, anything you have that is not too crappy, so don't throw in a ego aio or similar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Ok, so i am going to call this bb as not for me.
> 
> Open to trades if anyone is interested, pm me, i know some have dibs on here, but i am looking for mods, mechs, atomisers, kits, anything you have that is not too crappy, so don't throw in a ego aio or similar?



Hi @Hardtail1969 
Please make an ad in the Trades section of the Classifieds if you wish to trade your device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (4/6/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> Please make an ad in the Trades section of the Classifieds if you wish to trade your device



Done as instructed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (9/6/17)

Hey @Deckie 
Just wanted to see if all is still going well with the SXK B Box? Looking to get one and trying to decide between the 70w chip and DNA40. Interested to hear how you've been going with the 70w one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (9/6/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hey @Deckie
> Just wanted to see if all is still going well with the SXK B Box? Looking to get one and trying to decide between the 70w chip and DNA40. Interested to hear how you've been going with the 70w one?



My 2c , DNA is a waste as no USB interface , and it's more expensive ..... hence my vote goes for the 70w (and you have some change to buy an Exo Clone)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/6/17)

Daniel said:


> My 2c , DNA is a waste as no USB interface , and it's more expensive ..... hence my vote goes for the 70w (and you have some change to buy an Exo Clone)



So you saying the 70w board is doing good? If thats the case I'll be doing the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (9/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> So you saying the 70w board is doing good? If thats the case I'll be doing the same.



Yeah no problems so far , just get one of those condensation plug jobbies while you at it .... as condensation buildup is the only negative for me....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD (9/6/17)

Daniel said:


> Yeah no problems so far , just get one of those condensation plug jobbies while you at it .... as condensation buildup is the only negative for me....



Yes I took note of that when it was first mentioned. Really the only design flaw that I see, which could easily be fixed by changing the boro tank's design. I understand why they have the design the way it is but lets face it, who uses the airflow ring to 'turn down' the airflow lol

Another question, what is the positive contact underneath the boro tank made of? And is it flat or does it have a indentation for the atty's +pin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (9/6/17)

Daniel said:


> My 2c , DNA is a waste as no USB interface , and it's more expensive ..... hence my vote goes for the 70w (and you have some change to buy an Exo Clone)



Thanks @Daniel !
Thats actually exactly what I've done! Got an exocet waiting for me and will pick up a 70w device when restocked!

Good to hear yours is going well!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (9/6/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Thanks @Daniel !
> Thats actually exactly what I've done! Got an exocet waiting for me and will pick up a 70w device when restocked!
> 
> Good to hear yours is going well!!



I'm a huge fan of it too. I have one in the permanent rotation along with a skyline and reo. My 3 go to set ups. The BB offers the ultimate in portability and the form factor is very much to my liking... and the flavor is up there with the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (10/6/17)

Daniel said:


> My 2c as a BRRT Box owner :
> 
> 1. Like good clouds bro ... although I'd give up clouds any day for flavor .... and flavor is up there with my RDAs on the Exo
> 2. Not even close , flavor much better on the BB and with the right build the ramp up is instant (Nii80 28g 6 wraps 2mm ID).
> ...


I have been following this thread with interest and it seems very cool.People rave about it but as a mostly MtoL vaper i don't think it would be my cup of tea.Too bad cause l love the design and customization options.One question,what type board does the SXK use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/6/17)

kev mac said:


> I have been following this thread with interest and it seems very cool.People rave about it but as a mostly MtoL vaper i don't think it would be my cup of tea.Too bad cause l love the design and customization options.One question,what type board does the SXK use?



Evolv DNA 40w, 60w and some random Chinese board which seems to be pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (10/6/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hey @Deckie
> Just wanted to see if all is still going well with the SXK B Box? Looking to get one and trying to decide between the 70w chip and DNA40. Interested to hear how you've been going with the 70w one?


As @Daniel mentioned the DNA is a waste but the 70w is running like Swiss clockwork. I presently have 3 & can't be happier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (10/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> Evolv DNA 40w, 60w and some random Chinese board which seems to be pretty good.


They use the same Asmodus 70w board they use in the Asmodus Ares & Ohmsinum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/6/17)

This thread is killing me. Now i need to try one as well. Will have to wait for the Sirs to get more stock 

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## aktorsyl (12/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> This thread is killing me. Now i need to try one as well. Will have to wait for the Sirs to get more stock
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Also very anxiously waiting.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hakhan (12/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> This thread is killing me. Now i need to try one as well. Will have to wait for the Sirs to get more stock
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Website has some brown ones loaded

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/6/17)

Hakhan said:


> Website has some brown ones loaded


Sold out

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Sold out



Not sold out... not loaded yet...  

ARRIVING 13/06/2017 - PLEASE NOTE THIS WILL ONLY GO LIVE WHEN THEY ARRIVE. LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sold out... not loaded yet...
> 
> ARRIVING 13/06/2017 - PLEASE NOTE THIS WILL ONLY GO LIVE WHEN THEY ARRIVE. LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE!!!


Ahh thanks. Would help if I read the whole ad. Thanks @Rob Fisher

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/6/17)

Does the new stock have to be such an ugly color. Almost forces you to buy the damn blue DNA40  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (12/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Does the new stock have to be such an ugly color. Almost forces you to buy the damn blue DNA40
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Trust me... that color in hand is boss. Maybe not ur cup of tea tho but I thought the same... it's actually very classy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/6/17)

Amir said:


> Trust me... that color in hand is boss. Maybe not ur cup of tea tho but I thought the same... it's actually very classy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gonna buy it off me if i dont like it    

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (12/6/17)

If I had to buy I would definitely go for the DNA 40 or wait until the Sirs stock the DNA 60. You would never go above 30 watts, but I just love the DNA chips however I only use watt mode, for me it is if I get more battery life out of a DNA board. This is purely my opinion.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## aktorsyl (12/6/17)

Amir said:


> Trust me... that color in hand is boss. Maybe not ur cup of tea tho but I thought the same... it's actually very classy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I don't like the brown either, but I've been wanting an SXK BB for so long that I'll be mashing the F5 button too.
Question: I assume it does come with the Boro tank, right? I just need to order an SXK Exocet, or do I need anything else?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (12/6/17)

@Petrus Thanks for the advice!

Been tossing up which one is best to get.. 

Stupid question maybe but is a small screen dna40 the same as the large screen performance wise? 
Do you think the difference would be noticeable battery life and performance wise?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (12/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Lol. I don't like the brown either, but I've been wanting an SXK BB for so long that I'll be mashing the F5 button too.
> Question: I assume it does come with the Boro tank, right? I just need to order an SXK Exocet, or do I need anything else?



Yeah the boro comes in the kit, plus some other cool bits. Just get the Exo as you already planned

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/6/17)

Yeah just the exo required. Some xtra panels when the Sirs get some decent colors  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (12/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> You gonna buy it off me if i dont like it
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Provided it's the color only that puts you off the device then we can talk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (12/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Lol. I don't like the brown either, but I've been wanting an SXK BB for so long that I'll be mashing the F5 button too.
> Question: I assume it does come with the Boro tank, right? I just need to order an SXK Exocet, or do I need anything else?



It comes with a boro, the kanger bridge and aspire bridge. You would need to buy an Exocet and grab a spare boro if u can. I run my spare boro with the kanger bridge and a stock OCC kanger coil and the other boro with Exocet and a 3rd boro with insider which I've recently become very fond of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal (13/6/17)

I have the DNA 40 and a 70, both are excellent, the DNA does have better battery life and better temp control, but in normal watt mode there are no difference in performance, but that said, if the two of them are sitting in front of me with the same build, same juice, I always go for the DNA, and I cannot say why

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

Marechal said:


> I have the DNA 40 and a 70, both are excellent, the DNA does have better battery life and better temp control, but in normal watt mode there are no difference in performance, but that said, if the two of them are sitting in front of me with the same build, same juice, I always go for the DNA, and I cannot say why


What build are you running in the DNA 40 and are you using an EXO or the normal included atty/commercial coil adapter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (13/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> What build are you running in the DNA 40 and are you using an EXO or the normal included atty/commercial coil adapter


EXO with 26g Ni80... 2.5 ID....6 wraps ...about 0.68 ohm at 24 Watt setting on both

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

Marechal said:


> EXO with 26g Ni80... 2.5 ID....6 wraps ...about 0.68 ohm at 24 Watt setting on both


Nice. Thanks for the reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (13/6/17)

Just a tip I'd like to share with you guys, that works really well with the tight battery

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

Marechal said:


> Just a tip I'd like to share with you guys, that works really well with the tight battery
> View attachment 97889
> View attachment 97890
> View attachment 97891


Did you get the condensation plug from Vapor Mountain?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (13/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Did you get the condensation plug from Vapor Mountain?


Nope, made one from some hard plastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/6/17)

Heads-up, guys: the brown BB's are now available on SirVape's site.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

Does @Sir Vape only do EFT and Bitcoin now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Does @Sir Vape only do EFT and Bitcoin now?


Seems so. Luckily instant EFT is instant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (13/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Does @Sir Vape only do EFT and Bitcoin now?


Looks like it. I had to do a EFT...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

Lee said:


> Looks like it. I had to do a EFT...


with the beneficiary as "Payfast"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (13/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> with the beneficiary as "Payfast"


Chose nedbank, cause I'm with them... then the details were shown. Under name I put Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/6/17)

Lee said:


> Chose nedbank, cause I'm with them... then the details were shown. Under name I put Sir Vape


Name is PayFast but the banks don't really check against beneficiary name. As long as you used the correct reference it's fine. But instant-EFT verifies your payment within a minute or two, so you'll know almost right away if it went through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (13/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Heads-up, guys: the brown BB's are now available on SirVape's site.


Nice one, thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

This sucks

Payfast cant find my payment  WTF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> This sucks
> 
> Payfast cant find my payment  WTF


Just let it re-check after a couple of minutes. It took mine a few minutes too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Just let it re-check after a couple of minutes. It took mine a few minutes too.


not sure I like this method

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> not sure I like this method


If the credit card companies are clamping down (which they seem to be doing now), this will soon be one of the only methods, I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> If the credit card companies are clamping down (which they seem to be doing now), this will soon be one of the only methods, I'm afraid.


so far they cant find my payment - gonna have to phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

So Standard Bank has an inherent delay with this process in order to clear the funds. They (PAYFAST) have to manually force the transaction.
What utter crap

ok so they could force the transaction and then link it to the items in the basket. don't like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia (13/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> If the credit card companies are clamping down (which they seem to be doing now), this will soon be one of the only methods, I'm afraid.


And I will not buy online again via this method...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/6/17)

Caramia said:


> And I will not buy online again via this method...


Also not fond of it at all. Let's see what alternatives the vendors come up with though. There may be some hope yet.

PS: I think this thread may have derailed a little. Shall we ease on back to the topic?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

Caramia said:


> And I will not buy online again via this method...


sucks eh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Also not fond of it at all. Let's see what alternatives the vendors come up with though. There may be some hope yet.
> 
> PS: I think this thread may have derailed a little. Shall we ease on back to the topic?


would love to but I have to wait on the courier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> would love to but I have to wait on the courier


I know the feeling  Wish SirVape would bend their 09:30 AM rule for shipping for the SXK BB's, but eh. Getting it on Thursday is fine too. Just in time for the long weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/6/17)

Just ordered mine now.
Was trying not to, resisted as long as I could. 
So now I need to be schooled, fast. 
What is this condensation plug everyone keeps talking about?
And I got the "insider" deck with it... 
Hoping for more airflow with it. 
Did I do the right thing?

I feel a little guilty now, like a naughty kid. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## aktorsyl (14/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Just ordered mine now.
> Was trying not to, resisted as long as I could.
> So now I need to be schooled, fast.
> What is this condensation plug everyone keeps talking about?
> ...


Funnily enough I also have that "should I have done that..." feeling after ordering mine yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/6/17)

Dude, I'm stressing out here.
I like my RDAS coz I like low ohm build with lots of airflow.... but dammit this bloody thing is intriguing AF


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (14/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Dude, I'm stressing out here.
> I like my RDAS coz I like low ohm build with lots of airflow.... but dammit this bloody thing is intriguing AF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


The airflow on a BB is very restricted and more so on the insider. 
The exocet atty has better airflow imho but it's also a small build deck.
Im sure you will be fine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv (14/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Just ordered mine now.
> Was trying not to, resisted as long as I could.
> So now I need to be schooled, fast.
> What is this condensation plug everyone keeps talking about?
> ...



You did the right thing. I had the Exocet in and I probably coiled it wrong, but the insider is so much better for me with the 4ml chimney. I don't leave home without it now. It also takes slightly bigger coils. Just watch the you tube video on how to wick it. You need so little cotton.

Let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/6/17)

spiv said:


> You did the right thing. I had the Exocet in and I probably coiled it wrong, but the insider is so much better for me with the 4ml chimney. I don't leave home without it now. It also takes slightly bigger coils. Just watch the you tube video on how to wick it. You need so little cotton.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.



Thanx man. 
I'm starting to feel a bit more at ease with my choice now. 
If all else fails, I have been contemplating getting MTL vape... for those times you need to be stealthy.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (14/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx man.
> I'm starting to feel a bit more at ease with my choice now.
> If all else fails, I have been contemplating getting MTL vape... for those times you need to be stealthy.
> 
> ...



Keep the air flow control in (you take it off to screw into a 510 to check your resistance and pulse your coils) and you can close it off a bit, lower your wattage and you have your stealth vape.

Also, fancy coils shine in the insider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/6/17)

spiv said:


> Keep the air flow control in (you take it off to screw into a 510 to check your resistance and pulse your coils) and you can close it off a bit, lower your wattage and you have your stealth vape.
> 
> Also, fancy coils shine in the insider.



That's good advise, thanx man. 
Ok. What ohms do you guys run in there??
I was thinking 0.4 - 0.3 ish?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (14/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Funnily enough I also have that "should I have done that..." feeling after ordering mine yesterday


Yes to both of u! Amazing! It's champion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/6/17)

Tomorrow is B Box day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (14/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Tomorrow is B Box day


Luckily the Sirs use TCG. Dawnwing loves to use the "oh but the cargo flight was late last night" excuse 
So I'm carefully optimistic about tomorrow myself. Trying to find some vids on building on the Exocet now. And some on how the BB actually works, heh

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Luckily the Sirs use TCG. Dawnwing loves to use the "oh but the cargo flight was late last night" excuse
> So I'm carefully optimistic about tomorrow myself. Trying to find some vids on building on the Exocet now. And some on how the BB actually works, heh


So far the Sirs have never dropped me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (14/6/17)

The Exocet is stellar if built and wicked correctly. The insider is more tricky but allows a bigger coil. You can make either work for after you've played around a bit with coil ID and positioning. I like a 3mm ID on the Exocet cause it kind of chokes the airflow and makes it more restrictive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## spiv (14/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> That's good advise, thanx man.
> Ok. What ohms do you guys run in there??
> I was thinking 0.4 - 0.3 ish?
> 
> ...



I have a 0.73ohm, 2.5mm ID Clapton in there. Top of coil lined up with top of posts. Vape at 30w. 

But like @Amir said, play around a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (14/6/17)

Amir said:


> The Exocet is stellar if built and wicked correctly. The insider is more tricky but allows a bigger coil. You can make either work for after you've played around a bit with coil ID and positioning. I like a 3mm ID on the Exocet cause it kind of chokes the airflow and makes it more restrictive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just out of interest sake, what kinda coil do you have in the Exocet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (14/6/17)

Found this:



He shows the Exocet too during the vid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Amir (15/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Just out of interest sake, what kinda coil do you have in the Exocet?



Got an alien at .4 ohm 2.5 ID currently but I preferred the .35 3mm ID. @spiv is spot on with the top of coil in line with top of post. Not top of post screw. Getting a custom set of coils specially made for the Exocet from @smileykumineet to try out. .25 ID .8 ohm alien and fused claptons. Another thing I noticed is that there's no marked difference between the aliens and fused claptons so far by my findings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Riaz (15/6/17)

My ohms keep jumping on mine. 

But only when it's on the BB. 

When I screw the exocet on a other mod the ohms are fine. 

Its really annoying. So what I discovered is before I vape i need to first fire the thing a few times before pulling. 

Am I doing something wrong?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (15/6/17)

Give the inside where the boro tank fits into a good wipe down.
In my experience, if its moist it plays with the ohmage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## spiv (15/6/17)

Riaz said:


> My ohms keep jumping on mine.
> 
> But only when it's on the BB.
> 
> ...



Take the Boro out and clean the condensation between the Exocet and the BB (Where the BB sticks out of the Boro). I used to have this problem too. 

Strangely, never had this issue with the Insider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lee (15/6/17)

spiv said:


> Take the Boro out and clean the condensation between the Exocet and the BB (Where the BB sticks out of the Boro). I used to have this problem too.
> 
> Strangely, never had this issue with the Insider.


Trying the Insider today, I hope I'm not disappointed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (15/6/17)

spiv said:


> Take the Boro out and clean the condensation between the Exocet and the BB (Where the BB sticks out of the Boro). I used to have this problem too.
> 
> Strangely, never had this issue with the Insider.


I did that but still the same issue. 

Its so bad man. 

Last night I fired it having the panel off and the ohms were reading at 2.5 OMG imagine that dry hit

Strangely after firing it the ohms came back down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (15/6/17)

Riaz said:


> I did that but still the same issue.
> 
> Its so bad man.
> 
> ...


@Riaz , make sure that the part where you insert your drip tip is securely tight down, not to tight, use the back of your tweezer, so the atty can make good contact. I am sure it will solve your problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (15/6/17)

Petrus said:


> @Riaz , make sure that the part where you insert your drip tip is securely tight down, not to tight, use the back of your tweezer, so the atty can make good contact. I am sure it will solve your problem.


Thank you I'll give that a try later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (15/6/17)

Also make sure your leads are trimmed. I assume something is touching the chimney

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

So I have a question about the condensation.. is there any reason why you can't just stuff a bit of paper-towel or tissue paper into the slot at the bottom of the Boro tank (where the condensation plug would sit)? Other than the fact that it'd look cheap, but I mean.. I'm not going to order a condensation plug on its own now, I'd rather add it to my next bigger order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (15/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> So I have a question about the condensation.. is there any reason why you can't just stuff a bit of paper-towel or tissue paper into the slot at the bottom of the Boro tank (where the condensation plug would sit)? Other than the fact that it'd look cheap, but I mean.. I'm not going to order a condensation plug on its own now, I'd rather add it to my next bigger order.


I think it can work, reminds me of a nose bleed, but remember not to block your airflow, something like a potato in a exhaust pipe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

Petrus said:


> I think it can work, reminds me of a nose bleed, but remember not to block your airflow, something like a potato in a exhaust pipe


Hahah - noted, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> So I have a question about the condensation.. is there any reason why you can't just stuff a bit of paper-towel or tissue paper into the slot at the bottom of the Boro tank (where the condensation plug would sit)? Other than the fact that it'd look cheap, but I mean.. I'm not going to order a condensation plug on its own now, I'd rather add it to my next bigger order.


You could try finding the stl file and getting a quote from Netram in Century City via email with attached said stl file.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/6/17)

Just a question. I would give my left grape for one of these, but 1400 is something that i need to think extremely hard about and save months for, being a single dad with 2 wonderful kids. Times are tuff. I currently have a SM22 and just would like to know how the BB compares to the SM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

Alright, I got the SXK BB today with the Exocet deck. First build (2.5mm ID 24g kanthal, 5 wraps) leaked juice like a bastard. Will try figure out why later - for now I used the Nautilus coil adapter and a 0.7 ohm Nautilus coil that I had lying around. Leaking stopped, but I have a bigger concern at the moment:

This thing is destroying my batteries. I assume I'm doing something wrong somehow, but holy shiat it tears wraps. And I could see why - the positive pin is kinda sharp-edged and solid, so if the positive side of the battery slides past it coming out (or going in), it takes a piece of battery wrap with it. The negative plate is also quite sturdy but doesn't go all the way down (meaning the sharp edge nicks the negative side of the battery when that slides past it).

So sliding postive in/out first nicks it, sliding negative in/out first nicks it. How do you guys insert/take out your batteries?

I've got one ruined HG2 (well, not ruined, but it needs a re-wrap) so I'd rather hear from you guys before I put another one in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

Anybody know if you can set the brightness on this thing?










If you look really close you can see the screen content

@Amir any advice?
Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just a question. I would give my left grape for one of these, but 1400 is something that i need to think extremely hard about and save months for, being a single dad with 2 wonderful kids. Times are tuff. I currently have a SM22 and just would like to know how the BB compares to the SM



I'll do a comparison between the row and let you know. Only getting mine next week tho so will be a little wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (15/6/17)

I think that is one of the downfalls of a clone, if you are lucky 1:1 if not........read thee above. I also have clones, but most of them is......not so good but some of them excellent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (15/6/17)

Riaz said:


> My ohms keep jumping on mine.
> 
> But only when it's on the BB.
> 
> ...



Tighten down the drip tip screw in thing, wipe off the contact pin at the bottom of the boro slot holder thing, make sure ur RBA is seated properly in the boro tank. I also had a case of bad o-rings on the Exocet which caused the ohms to fluctuate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (15/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Alright, I got the SXK BB today with the Exocet deck. First build (2.5mm ID 24g kanthal, 5 wraps) leaked juice like a bastard. Will try figure out why later - for now I used the Nautilus coil adapter and a 0.7 ohm Nautilus coil that I had lying around. Leaking stopped, but I have a bigger concern at the moment:
> 
> This thing is destroying my batteries. I assume I'm doing something wrong somehow, but holy shiat it tears wraps. And I could see why - the positive pin is kinda sharp-edged and solid, so if the positive side of the battery slides past it coming out (or going in), it takes a piece of battery wrap with it. The negative plate is also quite sturdy but doesn't go all the way down (meaning the sharp edge nicks the negative side of the battery when that slides past it).
> 
> ...



Press the upper contact pin to bend it a bit more. Mine wasn't so stiff to being with and has gotten better over time but a mate of mine used a pliers and a cloth to protect the mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## spiv (15/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Alright, I got the SXK BB today with the Exocet deck. First build (2.5mm ID 24g kanthal, 5 wraps) leaked juice like a bastard. Will try figure out why later - for now I used the Nautilus coil adapter and a 0.7 ohm Nautilus coil that I had lying around. Leaking stopped, but I have a bigger concern at the moment:
> 
> This thing is destroying my batteries. I assume I'm doing something wrong somehow, but holy shiat it tears wraps. And I could see why - the positive pin is kinda sharp-edged and solid, so if the positive side of the battery slides past it coming out (or going in), it takes a piece of battery wrap with it. The negative plate is also quite sturdy but doesn't go all the way down (meaning the sharp edge nicks the negative side of the battery when that slides past it).
> 
> ...



Oh yeah. Bend the negative contact thing in a bit. I also have a ribbon around the battery to get it out easier.
I've bent my negative connector in a bit and when I take the battery out I take it out negative side first and my batteries come out perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

Amir said:


> Tighten down the drip tip screw in thing, wipe off the contact pin at the bottom of the boro slot holder thing, make sure ur RBA is seated properly in the boro tank. I also had a case of bad o-rings on the Exocet which caused the ohms to fluctuate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which o-rings? I have the same fluctuating ohms issue, everything's tight (top driptip screw, chimney, bottom contact, etc) but it jumps between 0.44 to 2.68. Rather... significant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

spiv said:


> Oh yeah. Bend the negative contact thing in a bit. I also have a ribbon around the battery to get it out easier.
> I've bent my negative connector in a bit and when I take the battery out I take it out negative side first and my batteries come out perfectly.


Yup I ended up flattening it quite a bit with pliers. Much better now - *positive in first, and negative out first*. It reduces the angle that the positive side of the battery moves when going in/out. Or I think so, anyway.

That damn positive pin is way too long though, but eh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (15/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Which o-rings? I have the same fluctuating ohms issue, everything's tight (top driptip screw, chimney, bottom contact, etc) but it jumps between 0.44 to 2.68. Rather... significant



The biggest fattest baddest mofo of the lot. The one where chamber meets the deck. Mine had a gap in it and then broke. Replaced it and broke again... 3rd one is holding on well and fluctuation is there but minimal. I grabbed a spare Exocet just in case but I really do prefer the insider 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

Amir said:


> The biggest fattest baddest mofo of the lot. The one where chamber meets the deck. Mine had a gap in it and then broke. Replaced it and broke again... 3rd one is holding on well and fluctuation is there but minimal. I grabbed a spare Exocet just in case but I really do prefer the insider
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah okay - mine seems fine, but the top part of the chimney does seem to fit rather loose (as if the o-ring is a little too fat? maybe? it's not "loose", really.. but it doesn't sit solid&tight on top of the Exocet, there's a bit of a micro-gap and some liiiiittle wiggle-room).
By the way.. the left post seems to wiggle - is that normal? As you tighten the screw, the whole left post (and it's "bottom part") moves back and forth. Found that rather strange.

Still using the Nautilus coil with the adapter for now, as I need to figure out the Exocet still. Weird ohms as mentioned above, and dry hits galore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (15/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Ah okay - mine seems fine, but the top part of the chimney does seem to fit rather loose (as if the o-ring is a little too fat? maybe? it's not "loose", really.. but it doesn't sit solid&tight on top of the Exocet, there's a bit of a micro-gap and some liiiiittle wiggle-room).
> By the way.. the left post seems to wiggle - is that normal? As you tighten the screw, the whole left post (and it's "bottom part") moves back and forth. Found that rather strange.
> 
> Still using the Nautilus coil with the adapter for now, as I need to figure out the Exocet still. Weird ohms as mentioned above, and dry hits galore.



Nothing should be wobbling but this is an sxk clone Exocet so some niggling issues here and there is to be expected. Luckily I can replace the Exocet for like 3 clip. Dry hits are a result of the fluctuating ohms. Try the insider id the Exocet isn't working for u or try another Exocet to see if the fault is on ur Exocet to begin with. Also, try a new build and clip the leads as close as possible to the posts. If using simple wire then try to wrap the wire around the screw so the end of the lead is facing the coil and not the chamber wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (16/6/17)

Ok, so for the guys with the SXK Exocet, I figured out at least one reason for the ohms fluctuating:

The pin on bottom of the deck (the part that makes contact with the pin on the mod) can turn. If it's only slightly loose, it loosens the positive post on the deck, causing wildly fluctuating ohms. Screwing the deck into a MiniTab or some such could cause it to loosen. Just before you're ready to pop the Exocet into the tank, check that the pin is tight (but don't turn it with reckless abandon, because doing that will cause the cotton tails to get all deurmekaar as it turns the deck against the outer casing. _Spoiler alert: if that happens, the contents of your tank will become the contents of your mod casing. Quickly._

Once I resolved that, my ohms were rock steady.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (16/6/17)

Sad to hear of all these issues... 
A bit hesitant to get my vape mail now.. Guess the authentic does show its value with this sort of thing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (16/6/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Sad to hear of all these issues...
> A bit hesitant to get my vape mail now.. Guess the authentic does show its value with this sort of thing


Well, can tell you this: I've had the following gripes:

1) The battery fits too tight, can nick/tear the wraps. Bending the negative plate back with pliers will sort that out, though.
2) The Exocet can have fluctuating ohms, few reasons for this (one of them I explained above), most are resolvable.
3) The Exocet also has a tendency to leak like a bastard for me - but it's consistent, at least. If it doesn't leak when I first fill it, it won't leak until I take it apart. At least you can tell immediately if there's gonna be a problem  I'm still trying to figure out why it's leaking, but I think I narrowed it down to where the chimney connects with the deck.

Now for the above, 1 & 2 were resolved on day 1. Keep those in mind for when you get yours, and you'll avoid them altogether. #3 above probably has an obvious explanation, so keep an eye on this thread 

In short: I don't regret the purchase at all. You just have to hold the solidness that is the BB in your hand to realise that it's on another level. I'm pretty sure I can drive over this thing and it'll be fine. Perfect pocket mod.

Would I buy the authentic instead of the SXK? Not really, no. I'm not willing to pay that much for a mod (but I completely respect the people who do), and I'm not willing to go through the hassles of getting it into the country. The SXK does the job so far, even though I'm sure the authentic is of course better quality on a technical level.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (16/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well, can tell you this: I've had the following gripes:
> 
> 1) The battery fits too tight, can nick/tear the wraps. Bending the negative plate back with pliers will sort that out, though.
> 2) The Exocet can have fluctuating ohms, few reasons for this (one of them I explained above), most are resolvable.
> ...



I am of the same mind. You get what u pay for. I have other need for my money which is why I'm not for the authentic. One day though... one day. The sxk bb does the job for me once you iron out all the creases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (16/6/17)

What I have discovered (and suspected before now) is that menthol juices fit the BB like no other could.
I even.... ahem... I even upped the menthol percentage in my current menthol mixes. @Silver - not a word. Not. A. Word.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (16/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> What I have discovered (and suspected before now) is that menthol juices fit the BB like no other could.
> I even.... ahem... I even upped the menthol percentage in my current menthol mixes. @Silver - not a word. Not. A. Word.


I only use dessert styled vapes in a BB and I get some of the best flavour I have had on it. I think its an amazing flavour machine but the restricted airflow might make it less appealing for some.
I still prefer my menthol hits on a noisy cricket v1 at 90W on a mech!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/6/17)

Thanx guys for all your tips and tricks so far. 
I haven't even received mine yet and I'm already mentally prepared to vape my face off!!
Now, say it with me... Go go gadget courier guy!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (16/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well, can tell you this: I've had the following gripes:
> 
> 1) The battery fits too tight, can nick/tear the wraps. Bending the negative plate back with pliers will sort that out, though.
> 2) The Exocet can have fluctuating ohms, few reasons for this (one of them I explained above), most are resolvable.
> ...



Ok awesome! Thanks for the great post! Really useful to know what to watch out for and to sort on day one!

Good that it's grafting well and that you are happy with your purchase!! I will be sure to post some feedback here once mine arrived. 

Also just really like a small and neat device, so great to hear it's built so will!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (17/6/17)

I am happy to report that after cleaning off the contacts between the mod and boro, all is happy with the BB again. 

No ohms jumping

Constant good vaping

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/6/17)

So it's official. 
I'm waiting till Monday for mine. 

So, please post some pics of BB out there so I can at least envy yours


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/6/17)

Hey fellow bbox owners!!
Mine finally arrived today, and I really like it. 
The restricted airflow is something to get used to, but after a day at work, I'm getting there. 
Still trying to get the flavour right though.
Insider with a flat clapton @0.4 ohms is a nice vape, but flavour is not 100% 
Could I be missing something, or is my choice of coil not right?







Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey fellow bbox owners!!
> Mine finally arrived today, and I really like it.
> The restricted airflow is something to get used to, but after a day at work, I'm getting there.
> Still trying to get the flavour right though.
> ...


Lekker, @GerritVisagie !
It's an amazing device. I find myself using the BB literally 90% of the time now, my Engine Nano gathering dust in a corner for the most part.
Personally I have a 0.45 ohm normal round-wire 24g kanthal in mine. I think it's 5 wraps - and it works for me. The flavour is actually different that in my tanks/drippers, but I suspect it has to do with the airflow. For me it's enhanced, but that probably depends on taste. My lychee pineapple menthol juice tastes like pineapple in the tanks, and like lychee in the BB. Weird. But suits me just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Lekker, @GerritVisagie !
> It's an amazing device. I find myself using the BB literally 90% of the time now, my Engine Nano gathering dust in a corner for the most part.
> Personally I have a 0.45 ohm normal round-wire 24g kanthal in mine. I think it's 5 wraps - and it works for me. The flavour is actually different that in my tanks/drippers, but I suspect it has to do with the airflow. For me it's enhanced, but that probably depends on taste. My lychee pineapple menthol juice tastes like pineapple in the tanks, and like lychee in the BB. Weird. But suits me just fine.



Okay, so that's normal then. 
Coz my white chocolate ice cream gives more chocolate and less cool in the BB. 
It's a whole new can of worms coming from a mech - goon combo
But yes, I love this little banger. Did not touch my Goon since getting this. 

Now I need an exocet and a doggy and..... 
Dammit!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (19/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey fellow bbox owners!!
> Mine finally arrived today, and I really like it.
> The restricted airflow is something to get used to, but after a day at work, I'm getting there.
> Still trying to get the flavour right though.
> ...



The 2 main determining factors are coil placement and wicking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/6/17)

So where should I place the coils in the Insider? 
I think @spiv said level with the posts? 
And the wicking I do like the video he posted. 

But level with with post?
And does the wide bore tube vs the thin bore tube make much of a difference?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (19/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> So where should I place the coils in the Insider?
> I think @spiv said level with the posts?
> And the wicking I do like the video he posted.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the top of the coil should be level with the top of the posts. 
With wicking, less is better. I rewicked mine this weekend and used a bit too much like a silly billy.
I use the bigger post. I like a little more airflow. 
Let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/6/17)

Ok. 
Clapped out the chimneys, I like the wide one. 
Moved the coil level with the lower of the two posts. 
Now I like it.. A lot. 
Now I just need to play with different wires and coils. 
Fiddling is fun. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/6/17)

Damn im green with envy. Ex wife bleeding me dry otherwise i would have gotten one of these. Like they say, Marriage is grand, but divorce is a 100 grand

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir (19/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> So where should I place the coils in the Insider?
> I think @spiv said level with the posts?
> And the wicking I do like the video he posted.
> 
> ...



@spiv is an airflow guy... but depending on the ID of ur coil, if using 3mm I would go top of the taller post and 2.5mm ID I would go just a touch lower than the bottom post. After watching the steam tuners video of the insider, wicking is a no brainer. No need to comb out major chunks of the wick. Just a little for the fluffiness goes a long way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (19/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> So where should I place the coils in the Insider?
> I think @spiv said level with the posts?
> And the wicking I do like the video he posted.
> 
> ...



Also, I prefer the bigger bore tube. The vapor is more intense and also leaves less room for condensation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Damn im green with envy. Ex wife bleeding me dry otherwise i would have gotten one of these. Like they say, Marriage is grand, but divorce is a 100 grand



A friend of mine once said.
So, why is divorce so damn expensive...
Coz it's worth it!

Hang in there man. 
There will be another round. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

Another thing I can say about the BB - the juice lasts forever, and so does the battery (relatively speaking).
Can vape all night on one battery and one tank. Only issue with the Exocet is you have to refill when your tank is about half, as the wicks are pretty high up.
Although I have seen people who leave loooong wick tails to reach the bottom of the tank, so I should probably try that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/6/17)

From the guys here, out of curiosity, whats beter, insider or exocet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> From the guys here, out of curiosity, whats beter, insider or exocet?


Others might give some more insight, I don't have the Insider. But the exocet has a tendency to leak for no reason when doing the first fill. Only issue I have with it right now. Leaks into the air channels and then out the bottom. No idea how or why. Reassembling it (exactly the same way) usually fixes it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (19/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> From the guys here, out of curiosity, whats beter, insider or exocet?



I have and use both. They both have their pros and cons. Insider easier to build on, Exocet easier to wick, insider bigger coils, Exocet more restrictive airflow... each vaping style will have their own pros and cons... I think both are awesome and have their place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neval630 (19/6/17)

Good evening gents 
Help needed pls . So I pulled the trigger on an skx DNA 40 . Just got it today and I have been using the kangertech ssocc coils to try the device . The ohms keep jumping around and I'm getting burnt hits like crazy . Changed the coil incase it was defective and the same result . Any advise will be appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (19/6/17)

Neval630 said:


> Good evening gents
> Help needed pls . So I pulled the trigger on an skx DNA 40 . Just got it today and I have been using the kangertech ssocc coils to try the device . The ohms keep jumping around and I'm getting burnt hits like crazy . Changed the coil incase it was defective and the same result . Any advise will be appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Honestly, I haven't tried the Kanger coils. If ohms are jumping, could it not be that it isn't screwed in tight enough? Dry hits could be remedied by poking holes in the cotton.

But again, haven't tried them myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

Neval630 said:


> Good evening gents
> Help needed pls . So I pulled the trigger on an skx DNA 40 . Just got it today and I have been using the kangertech ssocc coils to try the device . The ohms keep jumping around and I'm getting burnt hits like crazy . Changed the coil incase it was defective and the same result . Any advise will be appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two things to check (well, probably more but the 2 that I've had issues with)
- Is the bottom contact below the Boro tank dry?
- And is the drip-tip fitting fastened properly? The stainless steel piece below the driptip that screws down to press the tank down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (19/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Only issue with the Exocet is you have to refill when your tank is about half, as the wicks are pretty high up.


That's interesting as i use the Exocet and vape it bone dry and don't have the wick going all the way down to the bottom, at least 5mm from the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

hands said:


> That's interesting as i use the Exocet and vape it bone dry and don't have the wick going all the way down to the bottom, at least 5mm from the bottom.


At the moment mine is pretty much where the wick holes are. I cut it so that it only protrudes from the wicking holes about 2mm.
Should I make them longer and angle them towards the bottom, do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (20/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> At the moment mine is pretty much where the wick holes are. I cut it so that it only protrudes from the wicking holes about 2mm.
> Should I make them longer and angle them towards the bottom, do you think?


I will post a pic of the tank when its empty in just bit to show how empty it is and where the wick is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (20/6/17)

As you can see it uses up all the juice except for some in between the glass and the Exoset. I am sure there might have been one or two hits left if i wanted to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (20/6/17)

hands said:


> As you can see it uses up all the juice except for some in between the glass and the Exoset. I am sure there might have been one or two hits left if i wanted to.
> View attachment 98663



Mine also works the same way... I hate mixing juices and this would have been a real con for me if I couldn't vape the tank completely empty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (20/6/17)

Amir said:


> I have and use both. They both have their pros and cons. Insider easier to build on, Exocet easier to wick, insider bigger coils, Exocet more restrictive airflow... each vaping style will have their own pros and cons... I think both are awesome and have their place.



haha you sound like those reviewers 'both are excellent ....'  

Insider is not near flavor wise as the Exo IMHO , Exo beats it by a country mile .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (20/6/17)

Anyone else with a really dim LED screen?
And a remedy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/6/17)

Caramia said:


> Anyone else with a really dim LED screen?
> And a remedy?


Hey
Same problem. Can't see a thing on the screen. Sending mine back. See my post earlier in the thread.
No remedy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (20/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey
> Same problem. Can't see a thing on the screen. Sending mine back. See my post earlier in the thread.
> No remedy


Same here
Will you be getting a new one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/6/17)

Caramia said:


> Same here
> Will you be getting a new one?


At this point i am not sure

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia (20/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> At this point i am not sure
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I must be frank, I quite like this little device, will keep it, and adjust settings in dead of night. I might have it fixed if I can someone who'll do LED screens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/6/17)

Ai @Caramia and @BioHAZarD so sorry to hear about you issues.
I really hope you get them sorted. 

So, today was pitstop central. 
I rebuilt my insider probably 7 times. 
Each time trying a different coil. 
Either changing wire type, or coil type.
Found the following. 
Ni80 and SS doesn't work, ohms keep changing and dry hits are at the order of the day. (Can I lock ohms somehow)
So kanthal it is. 
Flat clapton so far is best. 
28ga plain rou d works well, but gives zero flavour. 
So I'm back to my first build.

I'm gonna visit a friend a little later who has 24ga, hoping that makes a difference. 

Any other ideas?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (20/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ai @Caramia and @BioHAZarD so sorry to hear about you issues.
> I really hope you get them sorted.
> 
> So, today was pitstop central.
> ...


Sorry @GerritVisagie, I cannot help you out there, I have the Exoclone, and no complaints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ai @Caramia and @BioHAZarD so sorry to hear about you issues.
> I really hope you get them sorted.
> 
> So, today was pitstop central.
> ...


I use 24ga kanthal with good success, actually. About 5 wraps. But then again, it's not on the Insider so can't really relate. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (20/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ai @Caramia and @BioHAZarD so sorry to hear about you issues.
> I really hope you get them sorted.
> 
> So, today was pitstop central.
> ...


My built on the insider is a Ni80, 24 AWG, 2.5 mm ID, 7 Wraps, coil hight level with short post, wicking bowtie cut 1/3 just touching the base/ juice channel. Make sure the 510 is tightly screwed to the RBA base (mine was loose) so far ohm stable on 0.47 ohm and not fluctuating. Did not find anything on the menu to lock the resistance. System settings access, press left button and power button simultaneously will have acces to puff counter, taste adjustment (looks like ramp-up time) screen on/off and screen rotation, all I could find so far. Hope this will be of some help, still experimenting myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/6/17)

acorn said:


> My built on the insider is a Ni80, 24 AWG, 2.5 mm ID, 7 Wraps, coil hight level with short post, wicking bowtie cut 1/3 just touching the base/ juice channel. Make sure the 510 is tightly screwed to the RBA base (mine was loose) so far ohm stable on 0.47 ohm and not fluctuating. Did not find anything on the menu to lock the resistance. System settings access, press left button and power button simultaneously will have acces to puff counter, taste adjustment (looks like ramp-up time) screen on/off and screen rotation, all I could find so far. Hope this will be of some help, still experimenting myself.



Thanx man. 
With Nichrome and SS it's like the ohms go up when the coil heats, and comes down when it cools. 
Maybe I did something wrong. I'll try them again. 
But first I need to try 24 GA. 
That I haven't done yet. 
Don't have any 24ga. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (20/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx man.
> With Nichrome and SS it's like the ohms go up when the coil heats, and comes down when it cools.
> Maybe I did something wrong. I'll try them again.
> But first I need to try 24 GA.
> ...


Vaping on 15 watt, checked the screen while pressing the power button, slight jumps between 0.45 and 0.47 ohms, nothing major, hope you come right with the 24 AWG Ni80.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx man.
> With Nichrome and SS it's like the ohms go up when the coil heats, and comes down when it cools.
> Maybe I did something wrong. I'll try them again.
> But first I need to try 24 GA.
> ...


While it's supposed to go up when it heats (that's how TC works, sort of), it shouldn't go up by THAT much - you're right. I'm sure you've covered these avenues, but just in case you overlooked something (I always overlook things )..

1) After heating/pulsing, did you re-tighten the post screws?
2) No part of the coil is touching the side, right? Including the parts you snip off at the post (on the Exocet for instance, if they protrude past the screw even by a nanometer, it'll touch the cap)
3) Is the driptip-adapter-thing-that-we-really-need-an-official-name-for tightened securely?
4) Is it a full moon?
5) Ignore #4

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Migs (20/6/17)

Managed to fit a 6 wrap fused clapton (2x 29G / 36G) N80 3mm ID in my exocet, damn what a good vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> While it's supposed to go up when it heats (that's how TC works, sort of), it shouldn't go up by THAT much - you're right. I'm sure you've covered these avenues, but just in case you overlooked something (I always overlook things )..
> 
> 1) After heating/pulsing, did you re-tighten the post screws?
> 2) No part of the coil is touching the side, right? Including the parts you snip off at the post (on the Exocet for instance, if they protrude past the screw even by a nanometer, it'll touch the cap)
> ...



Yes to all, except no1
Dammit!
And no4... That would make sense!

So my nomination for "the thingy"
Is "the borolocker"


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

Interesting question for the BB users - I have a 0.44 ohm build on the Exocet, 24ga roundwire kanthal, 5 wraps. I find that the sweet spot is 22W.
Can it be that low?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (20/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Interesting question for the BB users - I have a 0.44 ohm build on the Exocet, 24ga roundwire kanthal, 5 wraps. I find that the sweet spot is 22W.
> Can it be that low?



I've got a .67 ohm build at 15-20W that's doing pretty good. I've pushed it to 30W with no issues as well. That's what I love about the bb Exocet combo... you're sweet spot is always much lower than the maximum capability so it's easy for the wicks to keep up with the coils uncompromisingly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neval630 (20/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx man.
> With Nichrome and SS it's like the ohms go up when the coil heats, and comes down when it cools.
> Maybe I did something wrong. I'll try them again.
> But first I need to try 24 GA.
> ...



I have also been trying to build the insider a couple of times today . I have been using ni80 26 gauge . No ohms jumping but the flavor feels very muted . Seems like quiet a mission to get the wicking right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/6/17)

Neval630 said:


> I have also been trying to build the insider a couple of times today . I have been using ni80 26 gauge . No ohms jumping but the flavor feels very muted . Seems like quiet a mission to get the wicking right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


could it really be all about the wicking, it seems like plain round wire in the Insider is not the way to go, i got better flavor even with twisted wire... but so far, the best i got is from a "flat Clapton" .
experiments shall continue tomorrow and ill report back. probably only after work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neval630 (20/6/17)

I will try some flat Clapton just now and report back . I did try and 5 wrap flat wire earlier but the ohm were jumping . Gona try and 4 wrap and see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neval630 (21/6/17)

Ok tried a 4 wrap flapton ni80 build . Managed to get the wicking pretty decent . No ohms jumping . 2.5mm ID . Flavor for days . Vaping at 40w and loving every draw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (21/6/17)

Does anyone have the wire wand?

What is it and how does it work?

Pros / Cons?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Does anyone have the wire wand?
> 
> What is it and how does it work?
> 
> Pros / Cons?


Here you go

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (21/6/17)

This tool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/6/17)

Riaz said:


> This tool
> 
> View attachment 98803



The way i understand it, is with the "stock" deck you get with the BBOX, you have to completely install the deck inside the boro, with the chimney section, bolt it down with the "boro lock"
And only then can you dry-burn your coils. 
With this though, you install it in your bbox, and pop that deck/atty on top so you can dry burn without doing a complete install of everything. 

It also aparently gives you the ability to use any 510theaded atty on top of the BBOX. 

Waiting for payday, then I'll let you know


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (21/6/17)

As above, basically for building and ohms checking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mahir (21/6/17)

I know this is the wrong thread, but guys what's your thoughts on this BB 70w sxk? I'm really really tempted to get one but I'm unsure if I'm going to enjoy it, simply because it looks like a complex and high maintenance device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/6/17)

Mahir said:


> I know this is the wrong thread, but guys what's your thoughts on this BB 70w sxk? I'm really really tempted to get one but I'm unsure if I'm going to enjoy it, simply because it looks like a complex and high maintenance device



Actually, you're in the exact correct place. 
I just got mine Monday... Me being Mech/RDA guy, I was very doubtful that I would like the device, it's now Wednesday, and I haven't touched my Goon1.5 since Monday. 
It's not really high maintenance and very compact and easy to use. Once you make peace with the airflow, and get used to it, it's a little pocket rocket. 

But if you cannot get an aftermarket atty like the exocet or insider and you're going to run the stock rebuildable, get the wire wand with it at least so you can dry burn your coils.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/6/17)

Anybody know if you can set the brightness on these things?










If you look really close you can see the screen content


Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Anybody know if you can set the brightness on these things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can set the brightness on escribe if you are willing to plug the evolve usb connector to your board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/6/17)

Christos said:


> You can set the brightness on escribe if you are willing to plug the evolve usb connector to your board.


Wish I could - the 70w version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Wish I could - the 70w version


Perhaps the guys using the sxk can assist.
I dont have the sxk board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Wish I could - the 70w version


I think it is a defective unit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/6/17)

Christos said:


> Perhaps the guys using the sxk can assist.
> I dont have the sxk board.


yeah I ended up returning it as there seems to be a problem with the batch. just checking my options if I do go down this route again ito screen settings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal (23/6/17)

All you guys with the screen problems, did your units have the problem from start (out the box) or did it start after a while?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (23/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Actually, you're in the exact correct place.
> I just got mine Monday... Me being Mech/RDA guy, I was very doubtful that I would like the device, it's now Wednesday, and I haven't touched my Goon1.5 since Monday.
> It's not really high maintenance and very compact and easy to use. Once you make peace with the airflow, and get used to it, it's a little pocket rocket.
> 
> ...



I agree. The SXKBB is a wonderful device for flavor, high liquid capacity and low wattage vaping. A must try and easy to resell if you're unhappy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

Something strange happening today.

I was vaping on the BB as usual (Exocet deck) and suddenly got a dry hit. Opened the panel and noticed that the juice is almost empty (not bone dry yet though). Strange, as it should wick that remaining juice without issues as usual - but still no biggie, I thought, and filled it back up. But I keep getting dry hits on any puff that's longer than 1 second. Opened the tank a bit to see if it's an airlock, but I don't see any bubbles appear when opening it. Wick isn't that old yet either, so I'm not sure what's causing the sudden dry hits.

Any theories?

Build is a 2.5mm kanthal coil, 24ga with 5 wraps equalling around 0.45 ohm. Watts is set to 23W.

PS: Strange thing is, I also don't taste the menthol in the juice anymore after the dry hits started. Puffing for 1s now and zero menthol chill. Very weird.

Should be noted that before that first sudden dry hit, it was acting perfectly normal for the last few days and also today leading up to this episode.

PS2: No massive room temperature fluctuations between when it was working and when it was dry-hitting either. Juice is 70vg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (26/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Something strange happening today.
> 
> I was vaping on the BB as usual (Exocet deck) and suddenly got a dry hit. Opened the panel and noticed that the juice is almost empty (not bone dry yet though). Strange, as it should wick that remaining juice without issues as usual - but still no biggie, I thought, and filled it back up. But I keep getting dry hits on any puff that's longer than 1 second. Opened the tank a bit to see if it's an airlock, but I don't see any bubbles appear when opening it. Wick isn't that old yet either, so I'm not sure what's causing the sudden dry hits.
> 
> ...


New moon coming anytime soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (26/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Something strange happening today.
> 
> I was vaping on the BB as usual (Exocet deck) and suddenly got a dry hit. Opened the panel and noticed that the juice is almost empty (not bone dry yet though). Strange, as it should wick that remaining juice without issues as usual - but still no biggie, I thought, and filled it back up. But I keep getting dry hits on any puff that's longer than 1 second. Opened the tank a bit to see if it's an airlock, but I don't see any bubbles appear when opening it. Wick isn't that old yet either, so I'm not sure what's causing the sudden dry hits.
> 
> ...


You must check for moisture between boro/atty and contact point on mod. This sounds more like ohms jumping around giving you the dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (26/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Something strange happening today.
> 
> I was vaping on the BB as usual (Exocet deck) and suddenly got a dry hit. Opened the panel and noticed that the juice is almost empty (not bone dry yet though). Strange, as it should wick that remaining juice without issues as usual - but still no biggie, I thought, and filled it back up. But I keep getting dry hits on any puff that's longer than 1 second. Opened the tank a bit to see if it's an airlock, but I don't see any bubbles appear when opening it. Wick isn't that old yet either, so I'm not sure what's causing the sudden dry hits.
> 
> ...



Look at the screen while pressing the fire button to see if the resistance might be fluctuating. Clean off the contact pins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

Hm that is one thing I haven't checked this time around - usually my fluctuating ohms are caused by the Exocet's bottom pin being loose. I haven't considered that condensation/juice might be causing it as well. I will check tonight and report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/6/17)

I saw my ohms Continuously climbing this morning, started at 0.79, Ended up at 0,95.
Turns out, condensation at the positive pin, quick wipey wipey and all is good.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

So I checked tonight, and vaped it until I got a dry hit (with a 5-10 seconds pause between puffs to allow enough time for the juice to wick to wick, of course) - and the ohms remained rock steady even during the dry hits. So it's not that.

Noticed something else though. When I take the side panel off, the dry hits go away. When I put it back on they're still absent for a few puffs, and then return. Immediately goes away when I take the panel off again, rinse repeat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twincam 16 (26/6/17)

I also had that problem with normal round wire especially nichrome 24g at 2.5mm ID coils. It seems as if the cotton runs dry with long drags and the coil takes longer to cool down for some reason. I adjusted the coil position lower to be in line with wicking holes and it helped a bit. I then changed to 24g ni80 Flatwire coil is 2.5mm ID and is in line with height of posts. No dry hits at all even when chain vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/6/17)

to confirm, this is with the exocet right??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twincam 16 (26/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> to confirm, this is with the exocet right??


Sorry yes it's with the excocet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

Twincam 16 said:


> I also had that problem with normal round wire especially nichrome 24g at 2.5mm ID coils. It seems as if the cotton runs dry with long drags and the coil takes longer to cool down for some reason. I adjusted the coil position lower to be in line with wicking holes and it helped a bit. I then changed to 24g ni80 Flatwire coil is 2.5mm ID and is in line with height of posts. No dry hits at all even when chain vaping.


Hm very interesting - I'll rebuild later with Ni80 (only have round, but 26ga so at least it's thin) and test it. Just strange that it was fine until yesterday.. guess there's some microgunk just pushing it over the threshold.
Thank you for the tip!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

Alrighty, I rebuilt tonight. Nichrome with 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps ohming out at about 0.44. Put a bit of cotton through it, combed it out so the fibres can separate nicely, and put the topcap of the Exocet on. Cut the wicks about 5mm from the wicking holes, and in it went. So far so good - even on long puffs.

The Exocet did take its blood sacrifice though. That bottom pin slices the hell out of you when you try to tighten it.

But hey, if it works... worth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/6/17)

Hey SXK peeps, anyone use the standard rba?
Anyone figure out how to dry burn the thing??
I popped a spaced clapton in it, 0.5 
4wrap @ 2.5mm and I tell you what. 
It's right up there 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (2/7/17)

So I followed the BB hype, clone and Authentic, and thought before entering the F5 wars and face disappointment, try a clone and experience the hype. I visit my teusted vendor and end up buying one and some spare. The hype is real, now for the real deal.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hakhan (2/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey SXK peeps, anyone use the standard rba?
> Anyone figure out how to dry burn the thing??
> I popped a spaced clapton in it, 0.5
> 4wrap @ 2.5mm and I tell you what.
> ...


You need to use a tab or if you have a kanger subtank. The bottom piece unscrews to reveal the threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (2/7/17)

Petrus said:


> So I followed the BB hype, clone and Authentic, and thought before entering the F5 wars and face disappointment, try a clone and experience the hype. I visit my teusted vendor and end up buying one and some spare. The hype is real, now for the real deal.



Dibs on the Copper one  ....

Seriously the clone is just as good as the authentic , save your bucks brother .... oh and buy an Exo Clone as well ... don't bother with the Insider IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (2/7/17)

Daniel said:


> Dibs on the Copper one  ....
> 
> Seriously the clone is just as good as the authentic , save your bucks brother .... oh and buy an Exo Clone as well ... don't bother with the Insider IMO


I have bought 4 insiders and 2 Eco clones. I like/love the insider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/7/17)

Hakhan said:


> You need to use a tab or if you have a kanger subtank. The bottom piece unscrews to reveal the threads



Seriously.... 
There's a piece that unscrews. I feel kinda stupid now


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (2/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> So Standard Bank has an inherent delay with this process in order to clear the funds. They (PAYFAST) have to manually force the transaction.
> What utter crap
> 
> ok so they could force the transaction and then link it to the items in the basket. don't like this


Personally when a vendor starts refusing otherwise legal means of payment I go elsewhere! No matter how big they are in the local industry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/7/17)

Scott said:


> Personally when a vendor starts refusing otherwise legal means of payment I go elsewhere! No matter how big they are in the local industry.


It is not the Vendor. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/7/17)

I prefer doing EFT... 
I was forced to use pay fast the other day. I don't really like going through 3rd parties when it comes to money


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hakhan (2/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Seriously....
> There's a piece that unscrews. I feel kinda stupid now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I made the same mistake wonder how the flip does this screw in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/7/17)

so, i found the treads, Thanx @Hakhan.
and just like that, i figured out how the wire wizard works..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45 (2/7/17)

Petrus said:


> I have bought 4 insiders and 2 Eco clones. I like/love the insider.


Very interested to hear ur feedback between the two I really like my BB and wanna hear how much better the authentic is!! Keep us posted bud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape_r (2/7/17)

@Petrus dibs if you decide to sell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45 (2/7/17)

Vape_r said:


> @Petrus dibs if you decide to sell


Don't pull in here jus throwing dibs around

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vape_r (2/7/17)

@Scouse45 help a brother out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scott (2/7/17)

Scott said:


> Personally when a vendor starts refusing otherwise legal means of payment I go elsewhere! No matter how big they are in the local industry.


Pity that some members choose the dislike button instead of explaining the true position regarding it not being the vendor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (2/7/17)

Scott said:


> Pity that some members choose the dislike button instead of explaining the true position regarding it not being the vendor.


@Scott, first of all this is a forum not a competition regarding likes and dislikes, second, if you take part you will see the issues regarding payfast, if I am correct there is almost 5 threads created regarding payfast, then there is only one vendor selling the Sxk Billet Box, if you choose not doing business with them regarding payfast so be it, don't spill your beans on a thread regarding a mod!! Please post your issues in the vendors section.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/7/17)

Can someone who use both the Exocet and the Insider maybe give us a run-down / comparison between the two?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (2/7/17)

Petrus said:


> I have bought 4 insiders and 2 Eco clones. I like/love the insider.


It's a matter of preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (2/7/17)

Deckie said:


> It's a matter of preference.


@Deckie, Odis is bringing out a atty for the Billet Box that looks very interesting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (2/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Can someone who use both the Exocet and the Insider maybe give us a run-down / comparison between the two?


My first atty were the exocet and it was leaking like crazy, then I did a simple build on the insider, lively flavour no leaks, so I bought some spare. I must admit most of the guys prefer the Exocet, maybe I must try another build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/7/17)

Petrus said:


> My first atty were the exocet and it was leaking like crazy, then I did a simple build on the insider, lively flavour no leaks, so I bought some spare. I must admit most of the guys prefer the Exocet, maybe I must try another build.


Isn't it tricky to wick compared to the Exocet?
I have both Exocets and Insiders, but have never tried an Insider in the BB yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (2/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Isn't it tricky to wick compared to the Exocet?
> I have both Exocets and Insiders, but have never tried an Insider in the BB yet.


You can definitely try it, I prefer squonking above a tank because of dry hits, I have build a 24ga Ni80 2.5mm coil, wick and noo leaks or dry hits. I did however watch some youtube videos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (2/7/17)

@Sco


Petrus said:


> @Scott, first of all this is a forum not a competition regarding likes and dislikes, second, if you take part you will see the issues regarding payfast, if I am correct there is almost 5 threads created regarding payfast, then there is only one vendor selling the Sxk Billet Box, if you choose not doing business with them regarding payfast so be it, don't spill your beans on a thread regarding a mod!! Please post your issues in the vendors section.


@sco


Scott said:


> Personally when a vendor starts refusing otherwise legal means of payment I go elsewhere! No matter how big they are in the local industry.


@Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/7/17)

I have two boro's, one insider, one Exo. I switch between them in my BB.
I have to admit that I like the exocet more but only because it gives me a pinch more flavour.
Something that I'm playing with now is coil diameter. Someone said to me somewhere depending on the diameter of the coils, the airflow and flavour is linked. Bigger coils, less airflow and more flavour and that seems to be the norm. However, I still find and maintain that the exocet has an edge on flavour even with 3mm claptons in both. 
I found I have to wick a little thicker with the insider to prevent leaks when you fill up. And fluffy the cotton up so it blocks off the whole hole



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (2/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Can someone who use both the Exocet and the Insider maybe give us a run-down / comparison between the two?



I did... can't remember where but it must've been on this thread. But then again my tastes are weird and so am I... Exocet wins for me on flavor, easy to wick but not as easy as the insider to build, insider harder to wick. Tighter draw on exo but that is coil dependent. Insider likes bigger coils but a pain to wick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (2/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I have two boro's, one insider, one Exo. I switch between them in my BB.
> I have to admit that I like the exocet more but only because it gives me a pinch more flavour.
> Something that I'm playing with now is coil diameter. Someone said to me somewhere depending on the diameter of the coils, the airflow and flavour is linked. Bigger coils, less airflow and more flavour and that seems to be the norm. However, I still find and maintain that the exocet has an edge on flavour even with 3mm claptons in both.
> I found I have to wick a little thicker with the insider to prevent leaks when you fill up. And fluffy the cotton up so it blocks off the whole hole
> ...



It was me it was me... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/7/17)

Amir said:


> It was me it was me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha ha!
Yes, I think it was! And you were 100% right!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ha ha!
> Yes, I think it was! And you were 100% right!
> 
> 
> ...



I remember being wrong this one time... but it was the other guys fault. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/7/17)

Amir said:


> I remember being wrong this one time... but it was the other guys fault.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 
See, now that I believe


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (2/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @Scott, first of all this is a forum not a competition regarding likes and dislikes, second, if you take part you will see the issues regarding payfast, if I am correct there is almost 5 threads created regarding payfast, then there is only one vendor selling the Sxk Billet Box, if you choose not doing business with them regarding payfast so be it, don't spill your beans on a thread regarding a mod!! Please post your issues in the vendors section.



It's a forum, a community, we're here to help each other. Why send @Scott a message like this instead of directing him to the thread or explaining what the issue is? 

Not everyone follows all the threads and happenings on here. 

Be cool guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/7/17)

spiv said:


> It's a forum, a community, we're here to help each other. Why send @Scott a message like this instead of directing him to the thread or explaining what the issue is?
> 
> Not everyone follows all the threads and happenings on here.
> 
> Be cool guy.


Perhaps Scott should have asked first before he posted what he did. His post did seem like a negative comment directed to a specific vendor which is not cool. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv (2/7/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Perhaps Scott should have asked first before he posted what he did. His post did seem like a negative comment directed to a specific vendor which is not cool.
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk



Yeah, but this forum is about educating and helping people. If we don't help and direct them to existing threads, were doing neither. 

New people are joining all the time. They'll ask questions that have been asked 100 times before in 100 different threads. So what. We were no better at one point. People helped us and we know now. Showing @Scott that it isn't the vendors fault and why is better than replying with a comment on how this has been discussed in 5 different threads before.

Sorry for derailing the thread. 

To get back on topic... When trying builds and wicking styles, what do you do when your exo, insider, etc isn't wicking well or leaking? What's your preferred method of sorting it out? I use a syringe to get my guide out. Clean the Boro and atty, rebuild/rewick and put the juice back. I found the exocet is very easy to build and wick, but the insider has more my kind of airflow, but is harder to get wicking right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (2/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @Deckie, Odis is bringing out a atty for the Billet Box that looks very interesting.


I'll keep eye out for it thanks @Petrus


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/7/17)

spiv said:


> Yeah, but this forum is about educating and helping people. If we don't help and direct them to existing threads, were doing neither.
> 
> New people are joining all the time. They'll ask questions that have been asked 100 times before in 100 different threads. So what. We were no better at one point. People helped us and we know now. Showing @Scott that it isn't the vendors fault and why is better than replying with a comment on how this has been discussed in 5 different threads before.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you and will always try and help. That is why I commented and said it is not the Vendor. However Scott is not really a newbie any longer and made a rather strong statement before doing any research. Look at it this way, if you are uninformed or a new person to a forum would you make such a statement specifically with his last sentence regarding the size of the Vendor without checking your facts first? But yeah back to topic. I am looking forward to my second BB. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scott (3/7/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I don't disagree with you and will always try and help. That is why I commented and said it is not the Vendor. However Scott is not really a newbie any longer and made a rather strong statement before doing any research. Look at it this way, if you are uninformed or a new person to a forum would you make such a statement specifically with his last sentence regarding the size of the Vendor without checking your facts first? But yeah back to topic. I am looking forward to my second BB.
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks Spiv I appreciate your attitude. I have been on the forum since May this year and to be rated "experienced" is a joke. As a forum I honestly believed everyone was entitled to a degree of freedom of speech.
I really feel for newbies after seeing that reaction from @Petrus. Why would you dare ask anything or express an opinion because God forbid you didn't research first! And @ OnePowerfulCorsa you did the cause of vendors no good by showing that any comment that may be broadly interpreted as negative will lead to a backlash. 
I have made some very good friends on the forum and will communicate privately elsewhere sadly the opposite exceeds the former.
Freedom of speech is non-existent and ignorance of an issue is attacked not corrected in a civilized fashion.
Goodbye ECIGSSA.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Petrus (3/7/17)

Scott said:


> Thanks Spiv I appreciate your attitude. I have been on the forum since May this year and to be rated "experienced" is a joke. As a forum I honestly believed everyone was entitled to a degree of freedom of speech.
> I really feel for newbies after seeing that reaction from @Petrus. Why would you dare ask anything or express an opinion because God forbid you didn't research first! And @ OnePowerfulCorsa you did the cause of vendors no good by showing that any comment that may be broadly interpreted as negative will lead to a backlash.
> I have made some very good friends on the forum and will communicate privately elsewhere sadly the opposite exceeds the former.
> Freedom of speech is non-existent and ignorance of an issue is attacked not corrected in a civilized fashion.
> Goodbye ECIGSSA.


@Scott, I am sorry you feel that way, it all started with a silly dislike. Like you said "freedom of speech" I do apologise, but still dislike your original post and suggest that you PM the vendor and arrange payment methods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (3/7/17)

Anyone ever have any wicking issues on the Exocet? Sounds ridiculous, I know - because it's laughably easy to wick. But I've been getting some dry hits on occasion. When I then puff on it (without pressing the fire button), I can see bubbles rising from the wick. That to me indicates that it's not wicking properly to keep up with the vaping (even if it's just 1 semi-long pull).

Which I found rather strange. I lowered the coil a bit so that the cotton runs in a straight line all the way through the Exocet, and it's pretty well fluffed. I think it's a 2.5mm ID coil.

Doesn't happen super often, but does on occasion.


----------



## hands (4/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Anyone ever have any wicking issues on the Exocet? Sounds ridiculous, I know - because it's laughably easy to wick. But I've been getting some dry hits on occasion. When I then puff on it (without pressing the fire button), I can see bubbles rising from the wick. That to me indicates that it's not wicking properly to keep up with the vaping (even if it's just 1 semi-long pull).
> 
> Which I found rather strange. I lowered the coil a bit so that the cotton runs in a straight line all the way through the Exocet, and it's pretty well fluffed. I think it's a 2.5mm ID coil.
> 
> Doesn't happen super often, but does on occasion.



Play around with your wick, it could be that you are using to much and the juice cant make it all the way to the center of the coil. Worth a try


----------



## Petrus (4/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Anyone ever have any wicking issues on the Exocet? Sounds ridiculous, I know - because it's laughably easy to wick. But I've been getting some dry hits on occasion. When I then puff on it (without pressing the fire button), I can see bubbles rising from the wick. That to me indicates that it's not wicking properly to keep up with the vaping (even if it's just 1 semi-long pull).
> 
> Which I found rather strange. I lowered the coil a bit so that the cotton runs in a straight line all the way through the Exocet, and it's pretty well fluffed. I think it's a 2.5mm ID coil.
> 
> Doesn't happen super often, but does on occasion.


@aktorsyl, your ohms aren't jumping around?


----------



## aktorsyl (4/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @aktorsyl, your ohms aren't jumping around?


Nope, not at all.


----------



## Riaz (4/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @aktorsyl, your ohms aren't jumping around?


This is only thing that irritates the crap out of me. 

Yes the contacts must be cleaned but Damn it's inconvenient. 

Every time I think of having a puff on it I must give it a test fire once or twice so the ohms stabilise then I can vape 

Works on my bladdy nerves


----------



## aktorsyl (4/7/17)

Riaz said:


> This is only thing that irritates the crap out of me.
> 
> Yes the contacts must be cleaned but Damn it's inconvenient.
> 
> ...


Mine stopped jumping around after I refastened the bottom pin of the Exocet (the one that tightens/loosens the positive post).
Ohms are rock steady now, but the dry hits are real. Suspect wicking is the issue, I'll have another look at it tonight maybe.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (4/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Mine stopped jumping around after I refastened the bottom pin of the Exocet (the one that tightens/loosens the positive post).
> Ohms are rock steady now, but the dry hits are real. Suspect wicking is the issue, I'll have another look at it tonight maybe.



I found the Scottish Roll method works best , nice and toight through the coil and fluffed at the ends ..... creates like a funnel for liquid to travel through ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/7/17)

Daniel said:


> I found the Scottish Roll method works best , nice and toight through the coil and fluffed at the ends ..... creates like a funnel for liquid to travel through ...



Agreed. Scottish roll FTW. 
Even with CB2



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (4/7/17)

Daniel said:


> I found the Scottish Roll method works best , nice and toight through the coil and fluffed at the ends ..... creates like a funnel for liquid to travel through ...


I'll try the Scottish Roll again on CBv2. Last time I tried, it looked like something that came out the wrong end of a hamster.
I assume you don't comb out the tails to thin them if you use the roll?


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'll try the Scottish Roll again on CBv2. Last time I tried, it looked like something that came out the wrong end of a hamster.
> I assume you don't comb out the tails to thin them if you use the roll?



Not in the exocet. But in the goon a little, very little
Trick is to get it as thin and as even as possible. 
I'll post some pics when I do it again, I'll do it tonight, got to show off my mad skillllz


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (4/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'll try the Scottish Roll again on CBv2. Last time I tried, it looked like something that came out the wrong end of a hamster.
> I assume you don't comb out the tails to thin them if you use the roll?



I actually use a combined method of the Scottish Roll and the Bowtie. So Scottish Roll and then into Bowtie the ends , cut off 1/4 on top.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

I wick it with a eyeballed strip of CBV2, the wick goes through to coil with very little resistance, then I pull back and forth of the wick tails to get em nice and even. I trim off the twisted end only, and fluff the hell out of the wicks with my finger tip by flicking it back and forth. You'll know you doing it right when you get a lot of small fibers of cotton breaking away from the actual wick and making snow on the 521 tab. once thats done I pinch into a bowtie, slide the chimney on, flick to fluff to cover the juice holes, not much on the top side of the wick but more towards the lower end closer to the deck, then I take those really deadly looking shears I got and in one swift movement I trim the wick just off the chimney about a mm or 2. i then blow directly onto the fluffy end of the wick tail sticking out of the assembled chimney and it sort of flowers open against the outside of the chimney. Then I assemble and fill the boro and leave this whole thing to sit on my desk for a while to see if there's any leaks. If not, into the BB it goes and all is good and well. My coil is a custom mini alien 32/40 with KA1 core at 2.0 ID coming in at 0.75 ohm made by @smilelykumeenit, vaping at 25-28W depending on the juice.

In my oh so expert opinion, this boy nailed it with the exocet and the skyline. I'm already going for my second order of the above mentioned coils because I've tried plenty and this guy wins for me. There are other masters who have other specialty coils, but for exo and skyline... @smilelykumeenit is boss.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## aktorsyl (4/7/17)

Amir said:


> I wick it with a eyeballed strip of CBV2, the wick goes through to coil with very little resistance, then I pull back and forth of the wick tails to get em nice and even. I trim off the twisted end only, and fluff the hell out of the wicks with my finger tip by flicking it back and forth. You'll know you doing it right when you get a lot of small fibers of cotton breaking away from the actual wick and making snow on the 521 tab. once thats done I pinch into a bowtie, slide the chimney on, flick to fluff to cover the juice holes, not much on the top side of the wick but more towards the lower end closer to the deck, then I take those really deadly looking shears I got and in one swift movement I trim the wick just off the chimney about a mm or 2. i then blow directly onto the fluffy end of the wick tail sticking out of the assembled chimney and it sort of flowers open against the outside of the chimney. Then I assemble and fill the boro and leave this whole thing to sit on my desk for a while to see if there's any leaks. If not, into the BB it goes and all is good and well. My coil is a custom mini alien 32/40 with KA1 core at 2.0 ID coming in at 0.75 ohm made by @smilelykumeenit, vaping at 25-28W depending on the juice.
> 
> In my oh so expert opinion, this boy nailed it with the exocet and the skyline. I'm already going for my second order of the above mentioned coils because I've tried plenty and this guy wins for me. There are other masters who have other specialty coils, but for exo and skyline... @smilelykumeenit is boss.


Thanks, what a great explanation. I suspect my wick was too thick inside the coil. As for the rest we pretty much do it the same way (I just prime my wick a bit before putting it into the Boro)


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks, what a great explanation. I suspect my wick was too thick inside the coil. As for the rest we pretty much do it the same way (I just prime my wick a bit before putting it into the Boro)



It's always a good idea to prime but my tank sits so long on the sideline that it kinda primes itself so I don't bother too much. That's what I like with the BB, its very accommodating and simple. the more you fuss and faff with it the less awesome it becomes. Just pop the wick in, slide the chimney on, trim and fluff... That's the KISS method (Keep It Simple Stupid)


----------



## Bizkuit (4/7/17)

Hey guys. any links to tutorials to wick the Insider. Getting dry hits for days after multiple wicking attempts


----------



## Andre (4/7/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Hey guys. any links to tutorials to wick the Insider. Getting dry hits for days after multiple wicking attempts

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Bizkuit (4/7/17)

Andre said:


>



Thanks Andre, watched the 1st two but didn't get it right trying to emulate what the reviewers did. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (4/7/17)

So I decide to dress the girls.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (4/7/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Thanks Andre, watched the 1st two but didn't get it right trying to emulate what the reviewers did. :/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bizkuit (4/7/17)

Daniel said:


>





Thanks Daniel that worked a treat


----------



## aktorsyl (4/7/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Thanks Daniel that worked a treat


Oohh, that's a very interesting way to wick the Insider. Definitely different than the other videos. I must try this..
He didn't even comb or thin or hell, even fluff, the cotton.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Bizkuit (5/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Oohh, that's a very interesting way to wick the Insider. Definitely different than the other videos. I must try this..
> He didn't even comb or thin or hell, even fluff, the cotton.


Only warning I can give it leaks juice like a mofo on the refill :/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Only warning I can give it leaks juice like a mofo on the refill :/


Agh nee....


----------



## Riaz (6/7/17)

Ok here's something disturbing

My battery is almost depleted and at this moment the ohms are jumping only 0.01 when firing. 

When the battery is full , the ohms jump much much more. Sometimes up to 2.something


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Riaz said:


> Ok here's something disturbing
> 
> My battery is almost depleted and at this moment the ohms are jumping only 0.01 when firing.
> 
> When the battery is full , the ohms jump much much more. Sometimes up to 2.something


That's... bizarre.

I know you've probably checked these, but I'm just covering the bases:
- Have you made sure the 510 connector is screwed all the way down onto the Boro, nice and tight?
- Is there any condensation on the positive pin? Any between the positive pin of the Exocet and the positive pin of the mod?
- Are your coils touching the top cap at all? They do that easily as the topcap is a very tight fit, you have to snip them with the tips of the sidecutters.
- Is the Exocet's positive pin screwed up tight? Does the positive post move at all?
- Put the Exocet into a 510 Minitab and listen for a "click-click-clicking" noise (switch needs to be in ohm-reader position).

The battery level affecting the size of the resistance jump is weird though.


----------



## Riaz (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> That's... bizarre.
> 
> I know you've probably checked these, but I'm just covering the bases:
> - Have you made sure the 510 connector is screwed all the way down onto the Boro, nice and tight?
> ...


I've done everything already bru 

Just wish this mod would be a pick up and vape affair


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Riaz said:


> I've done everything already bru
> 
> Just wish this mod would be a pick up and vape affair


I thought as much, just had to triple-check 
I dunno man, it sounds like that Exocet is faulty maybe. Does it click when you have it in the Minitab? (that indicates a loose connection)


----------



## Riaz (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I thought as much, just had to triple-check
> I dunno man, it sounds like that Exocet is faulty maybe. Does it click when you have it in the Minitab? (that indicates a loose connection)


Nope. It fires like a normal coil should.


----------



## Hakhan (6/7/17)

Riaz said:


> Nope. It fires like a normal coil should.


Maybe try vaping in mech mode. At least that way you not wondering if that dry hit is coming because of the ohms junking around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/7/17)

Ok so battery is fully charged now and yes, ohms are jumping around like crazy again


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/7/17)

Check the snipped ends of the coils, and maybe "hammer" them flat with your cutters's flat side, if those Lil bastards touch the Topcap.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (7/7/17)

There might even be a tiny bit of clipped wire somewhere on the deck. Take the build out, wash and clean the Exocet, tighten everything down and check all o-rings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (8/7/17)

So I decided to install the black Boro tank and Exocet atty again and must admit the vape is good, not great, I think I got used to the Insider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Claassen (10/7/17)

Hey guys.

I got the SXK BBox on Friday from the Sirs. I've been using it all weekend and apart from the occasional dry hit I'm loving it. I do have a question though. Between the Exocet and the Insider, which of the do would you recommend me getting? 

The current atti is a bit of a pain to build on and doesn't give me as much flavor as I would like.


----------



## Steve Claassen (10/7/17)

@Petrus Where can I get one of those borrow airflow covers?


----------



## Petrus (10/7/17)

Steve Claassen said:


> @Petrus Where can I get one of those borrow airflow covers?


You must have a look at www.vapourmountian.co.za


----------



## aktorsyl (10/7/17)

Petrus said:


> You must have a look at www.vapermountian.co.za


www.vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/17)

Steve Claassen said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I do have a question though. Between the Exocet and the Insider, which of the do would you recommend me getting?
> 
> The current atti is a bit of a pain to build on and doesn't give me as much flavor as I would like.


From the responses on this forum, I would say the Exocet by a large majority.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve Claassen (10/7/17)

Thanks @Petrus & @Andre I'll get those orders out.


----------



## Marechal (10/7/17)

Steve Claassen said:


> @Petrus Where can I get one of those borrow airflow covers?


I used an old Silicone Cellphone cover to make some condensation plugs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Steve Claassen (10/7/17)

Marechal said:


> I used an old Silicone Cellphone cover to make some condensation plugs
> View attachment 100766
> View attachment 100767


That's a wonderful idea. mind=blown


----------



## DoubleD (10/7/17)

Marechal said:


> I used an old Silicone Cellphone cover to make some condensation plugs
> View attachment 100766
> View attachment 100767



Boss mode

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir (10/7/17)

Marechal said:


> I used an old Silicone Cellphone cover to make some condensation plugs
> View attachment 100766
> View attachment 100767



Boss idea. The flexible silicon will make for a better fit and easier to remove for refill I presume. Good move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (11/7/17)

Rebuilt my coil using the wire wand

Made life so much easier


----------



## Petrus (11/7/17)

Riaz said:


> Rebuilt my coil using the wire wand
> 
> Made life so much easier


What is the wire wand?


----------



## acorn (11/7/17)

@Petrus, Also available at Sir Vape






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## spiv (11/7/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Only warning I can give it leaks juice like a mofo on the refill :/



Keep the air flow control thing in. It doesn't affect the airflow when in the fully open position.
Close the airflow, refill the tank, make sure boro is closed, open the airflow. 
No leaking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit (11/7/17)

spiv said:


> Keep the air flow control thing in. It doesn't affect the airflow when in the fully open position.
> Close the airflow, refill the tank, make sure boro is closed, open the airflow.
> No leaking.



Yeah did that with the last refill and no leakage

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/7/17)

Steve Claassen said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I got the SXK BBox on Friday from the Sirs. I've been using it all weekend and apart from the occasional dry hit I'm loving it. I do have a question though. Between the Exocet and the Insider, which of the do would you recommend me getting?
> 
> The current atti is a bit of a pain to build on and doesn't give me as much flavor as I would like.



Hey man. 
So I've been meaning to post this since yesterday, and now I finally get the chance. 

I have spent a week with each, 
Exo
Insider
Std rba

And my personal opinions are as follows. 
Exocet
Great flavour, good airflow, a bit of a pain to build, use 2mm I'd coils and you're waxed, can go 2.5 but not with the coils I run, fit is a little tight. 
Positive post has a tendency to loosen itself, and tightening it requires you to remove the atty from the tank, and cranking it down with a pair of pliers
Insider
On par with flavour, better airflow, very very easy to build, but over crank those screws, and you will cut your leads off, under crank them, and after dry firing, your coil will be loose again. 
Std RBA
Very very good value for money. On slightly less flavour, airflow on par with the insider. 
And right in the middle as far as building ease is concerned. Wicking though is the trick on this one. 

Coils I used in all these "tests" were standard 28/32 claptons by Geekvape(off the spool)

Anything less than a Clapton in all of the above just does not give good flavour IMG.

Hope there's enough info there for you to make up the your mind, I cannot put one above the other as they all have their little quirks and "Pros"

@Ruan0.30 I stole your wire, am I right with those guages??
Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus (11/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey man.
> So I've been meaning to post this since yesterday, and now I finally get the chance.
> 
> I have spent a week with each,
> ...


Hi Gert. Very good post. I also fiddle around with atty's and builds. Short and sweet. The Exocet, not for me, if not wicked properly, the bugger leaks. The Insider ticks all my boxes, with the smaller chimney.  Wire, so far 24 ga Haywire for a win at 22watts. I am waiting for some 24 ga Flatwire (Ni80 and Flat 60) to run some tests.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Hi Gert. Very good post. I also fiddle around with atty's and builds. Short and sweet. The Exocet, not for me, if not wicked properly, the bugger leaks. The Insider ticks all my boxes, with the smaller chimney. Wire, so far 24 ga Haywire for a win at 22watts. I am waiting for some 24 ga Flatwire (Ni80 and Flat 60) to run some tests.



Guys if you ever get a chance to get an authentic Exocet then grab it... best bridge by a country mile! Simple to coil and wick and NEVER leaks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (11/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys if you ever get a chance to get an authentic Exocet then grab it... best bridge by a country mile! Simple to coil and wick and NEVER leaks![/QUOT
> @Rob Fisher, damn now is my chance for that Odis


----------



## Ruan0.30 (11/7/17)

@GerritVisagie... you stole my claptons but u never put a flat ni80 30iD coil in the exocet... its even better than the normal spool claptons. Ill bring you some of it so u can see for urself and im sure normal ni80 will beat those claptons aswell... im sure on the insider the cotton on the 30mm will be to much!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (11/7/17)

I never ever had a leak on both my exocets... not sure what i do but no dry hits or leaks.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Hi Gert. Very good post. I also fiddle around with atty's and builds. Short and sweet. The Exocet, not for me, if not wicked properly, the bugger leaks. The Insider ticks all my boxes, with the smaller chimney. Wire, so far 24 ga Haywire for a win at 22watts. I am waiting for some 24 ga Flatwire (Ni80 and Flat 60) to run some tests.



Keep me posted man. 
We are all caught in the Neverending search for the illusive "perfect vape"


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys if you ever get a chance to get an authentic Exocet then grab it... best bridge by a country mile! Simple to coil and wick and NEVER leaks!



Just let me know when you're selling one Oom Rob


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (11/7/17)

I rebuilt my exocet using 2mm ID and boom no more jumping ohms

Seems the coils were touching the post when assembled. They weren't touching on the dry burns. 

2mm ID is small. Think the exocet I have can't fit anything bigger 

Just glad no more jumping ohms. 

Wicked this thing perfectly. No dry hits. No leaks. 

Great stealth vape - exactly the reason I bought it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Just let me know when you're selling one Oom Rob



I doubt I will be selling any @GerritVisagie... I actually need a couple more but they are really scarce now... I'm hoping the Odis Flow is going to be a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/7/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Only warning I can give it leaks juice like a mofo on the refill :/


Welllllll... you weren't wrong


----------



## Amir (12/7/17)

Riaz said:


> I rebuilt my exocet using 2mm ID and boom no more jumping ohms
> 
> Seems the coils were touching the post when assembled. They weren't touching on the dry burns.
> 
> ...



I use 2.5 ID aliens comes in at .75 ohm and it's a beautifully perfect vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Claassen (12/7/17)

@GerritVisagie I got the exo today and I must say its a bit easier to build on than the original rta. The airflow is a lot better as well. No dry hits or leaking so far, so I am very happy about that. Thanks for all the info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/7/17)

Steve Claassen said:


> @GerritVisagie I got the exo today and I must say its a bit easier to build on than the original rta. The airflow is a lot better as well. No dry hits or leaking so far, so I am very happy about that. Thanks for all the info.



Lekker man. 
Really glad you are happy with it. 
Just make sure that stupid pos pin stays tight and you will never have an issue


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (13/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt I will be selling any @GerritVisagie... I actually need a couple more but they are really scarce now... I'm hoping the Odis Flow is going to be a Chicken Dinner!


I'd love to try the authentic exo rob but where to find Them is the hard part!! Maybe u can giv us some updates on the new atty and hopefulltnwe can get our hands on one of those!!!


----------



## Scouse45 (13/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt I will be selling any @GerritVisagie... I actually need a couple more but they are really scarce now... I'm hoping the Odis Flow is going to be a Chicken Dinner!


I'd love to try the authentic exo rob but where to find Them is the hard part!! Maybe u can giv us some updates on the new atty and hopefulltnwe can get our hands on one of those!!! 
View attachment 101035


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/17)

Scouse45 said:


> I'd love to try the authentic exo rob but where to find Them is the hard part!! Maybe u can giv us some updates on the new atty and hopefulltnwe can get our hands on one of those!!!



Will certainly do that! I should get mine next week!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (13/7/17)

Scouse45 said:


> I'd love to try the authentic exo rob but where to find Them is the hard part!! Maybe u can giv us some updates on the new atty and hopefulltnwe can get our hands on one of those!!!
> View attachment 101035


It won't be so difficult to find the Odis, but it will set you back at least 100 euros without delivery.


----------



## Petrus (14/7/17)

Jackpot . Tried and failed and finally I found it. Insider, Flat60, 24ga, 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps, 0.32 ohms, no leaking, flavour for days, no dry hits. I am happy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (14/7/17)

I promise you @GerritVisagie, after this the Captain will taste even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (15/7/17)

I got me one today and what a nice little vape. Flavor is superb even on the kanger. See I am going to get pretty attached to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (15/7/17)

Amy said:


> I got me one today and what a nice little vape. Flavor is superb even on the kanger. See I am going to get pretty attached to it.



If you find the kanger good, I can't wait to hear ur feedback on the Exocet. It brings new life to the BB and flavors that once seemed dull and uninteresting will now pop and stand out as stellar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

Guys. I tried something strange today. So I needed the stock BB driptip for something else, and figured I'd temporarily put my spare Nautilus 2 tip on the BB.
Bloody hell, it's like it was made for it. I won't lie, it looks a bit weird - but that thin bell-shape combined with the Exocet's already thin chimney for restricted lung-hits? It works so well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

Quick picture of above:






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/7/17)

Ok. So this kinda rolls into a "shot left" kinda question, but what is the lowest build you guys have got into the Exo and at what wattage without dry hits??

Also, the insider if you have?



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ok. So this kinda rolls into a "shot left" kinda question, but what is the lowest build you guys have got into the Exo and at what wattage without dry hits??
> 
> Also, the insider if you have?
> 
> ...


Lowest I've gone is 0.42 ohms or so (which is pretty much where I usually run it), running it at about 23W.
To go lower I'd have to use SS, and I hate doing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Lowest I've gone is 0.42 ohms or so (which is pretty much where I usually run it), running it at about 23W.
> To go lower I'd have to use SS, and I hate doing that.



So, it seems were exchanging a crap ton of info between the two of us, what do you vape, other than the BB. OR what was your vape of choice BBB (Before Billet Box)


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> So, it seems were exchanging a crap ton of info between the two of us, what do you vape, other than the BB. OR what was your vape of choice BBB (Before Billet Box)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


This thread is extremely quiet yes 
I have the Nautilus 2 for MTL during the day. BB for the evenings. Before the BB it was the Engine & iJust for tanks, and the Peerless for RDA. I still use the Peerless RDA, and I started using an Ammit RTA lately too. In addition to a Skyclone.
But I have a method to my madness.

RDA is only for testing new DIY juices.
BB is for menthol juices.
Skyclone is for fruity non-menthol juices
Ammit RTA is for dessert/bakery/etc juices.
Nautilus 2 is for tobacco MTL juices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> This thread is extremely quiet yes
> I have the Nautilus 2 for MTL during the day. BB for the evenings. Before the BB it was the Engine & iJust for tanks, and the Peerless for RDA. I still use the Peerless RDA, and I started using an Ammit RTA lately too. In addition to a Skyclone.
> But I have a method to my madness.
> 
> ...



Wow! That's quite a diverse rotation. 
But I like how the OCD has not consumed you
I have learnt to Love my OG Goon, can't quite get the 1.5 to give the same vape. (Can't put my finger on it) 
And the BB. That's it. Hoping to get a blue Fuchai at VapeCon, and maybe a skyclone. To diversify..



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (18/7/17)

I currently run a 4 wrap dual core Clapton in my doggie. Comes out at .35 and have it up at 28w. Nil dry hits with a 70/30 juice. Can't do that on the insider, I find it dose not like thick juices.


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Wow! That's quite a diverse rotation.
> But I like how the OCD has not consumed you
> I have learnt to Love my OG Goon, can't quite get the 1.5 to give the same vape. (Can't put my finger on it)
> And the BB. That's it. Hoping to get a blue Fuchai at VapeCon, and maybe a skyclone. To diversify..
> ...


The Skyclone is basically a BB in a tank version. Very restricted lung hit, great flavour, small coils and low wattage. It has (albeit an extremely impractical) juice flow control, which is always handy.

The best experience I've had with mine the last few days is when I had a peach yogurt juice in there. Perfect combination.


----------



## Amir (18/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Guys. I tried something strange today. So I needed the stock BB driptip for something else, and figured I'd temporarily put my spare Nautilus 2 tip on the BB.
> Bloody hell, it's like it was made for it. I won't lie, it looks a bit weird - but that thin bell-shape combined with the Exocet's already thin chimney for restricted lung-hits? It works so well.




I used mine like that for a whole 2 weeks and I loved it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (18/7/17)

Amir said:


> I used mine like that for a whole 2 weeks and I loved it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I actually used the nautilus mini tip. I found a pic 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (18/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Jackpot . Tried and failed and finally I found it. Insider, Flat60, 24ga, 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps, 0.32 ohms, no leaking, flavour for days, no dry hits. I am happy
> View attachment 101148
> View attachment 101149
> View attachment 101150


That's champion I've got that wire time to try the simple builds also hey!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (18/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> This thread is extremely quiet yes
> I have the Nautilus 2 for MTL during the day. BB for the evenings. Before the BB it was the Engine & iJust for tanks, and the Peerless for RDA. I still use the Peerless RDA, and I started using an Ammit RTA lately too. In addition to a Skyclone.
> But I have a method to my madness.
> 
> ...



I abide by a similar principle. Nautilus mini for MTL, reo with ol16 for 8mg xxx, skyline for menthols (mostly naked brain freeze), billet box for fruity and sweets, inbox with pulse for desserts and I have a therion that basically goes with the hype for testing new tanks etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (22/7/17)

So I officially joined the club yesterday.
BB SXK 70W + Exocet SXK
Currently using the 510 driptip that came with the Ammit 25 as it is just a tad fatter.

So far so good. Obviously it is more restricted than what I'm used to but I'm enjoying the vape.
Morne from NoonClouds was very helpful in helping me decide on what to get, doing an initial build for me and giving me some pointers along the way.
@27.5W on a 0.26Ω build the battery seems to last quite nicely and the juice consumption is fairly low.

It took quite a bit of back and forth before I allowed myself to purchase this kit. It is not the cheapest toy (even at clone prices) but I am really glad I did. It is such a nice piece of hardware and such a nice experience.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/7/17)

TheV said:


> So I officially joined the club yesterday.
> BB SXK 70W + Exocet SXK
> Currently using the 510 driptip that came with the Ammit 25 as it is just a tad fatter.
> 
> ...



Yeah buddi!
Enjoy, and share your experiences


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy (22/7/17)

Does only the SXK panels fit on these mods or does authentic BB panels also work. Saw some pretty nice panels but don't want to pull the trigger on something like that and they don't work.


----------



## Petrus (22/7/17)

Amy said:


> Does only the SXK panels fit on these mods or does authentic BB panels also work. Saw some pretty nice panels but don't want to pull the trigger on something like that and they don't work.


Hi, I doubt if authentic panels will fit. Maybe we must ask @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Amir (22/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Hi, I doubt if authentic panels will fit. Maybe we must ask @Rob Fisher



He did mention something about fitting with a rattle if I'm not mistaken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy (22/7/17)

Isnt the magnets wrong way around on the sxk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (22/7/17)

The sxk first version was incompatible with aftermarket panels.
The magnet polarity has been fixed on later versions but the aftermarket panels are sometimes more expensive than an authentic Billet Box....
#justSaying

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/17)

The newer SXK BB's are fine with panels. There is a very small gap but not noticeable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/17)

However the integrated drip tips do not fit at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/7/17)

So I made what I think to be an interesting discovery today. 
If you get gurgling with the Exocet, I find its basically your wicking, where it goes through the Topcap.
There's enough wicking to prevent leaking, but not enough to prevent liquid from sneaking into the chamber when you take a hit. 
My suggestion, fluff the wicking as much as possible before you put the Topcap on, then fluff it again on the outside. 
Also, stay away from 2mm id coils, they can't handle that much wicking.
If you want 2mm coils, you have to pack them very tight to have enough wick to prevent the gargle. 

Anyone have any different solutions? Or can anyone confirm my findings?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (22/7/17)

Amy said:


> Isnt the magnets wrong way around on the sxk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's been sorted out on the later sxk versions to mirror the authentic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (22/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> So I made what I think to be an interesting discovery today.
> If you get gurgling with the Exocet, I find its basically your wicking, where it goes through the Topcap.
> There's enough wicking to prevent leaking, but not enough to prevent liquid from sneaking into the chamber when you take a hit.
> My suggestion, fluff the wicking as much as possible before you put the Topcap on, then fluff it again on the outside.
> ...



I concur. I use 2mm ID alien coils though with no issues now... but in the start I used to get a bit of a gurgle and lots of condensation. I now use the Amir technique which involves a lot of fluffing... much more than you would think is normal. It makes for a nice, wet, saturated, dense and flavor heavy vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (23/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Yeah buddi!
> Enjoy, and share your experiences
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm definitely enjoying it!

The only problem that I'm having with the device so far is that it is probably gonna make me get rid of some of my current hardware as it will just end up not being used anymore :|
*looking at my almost brand new Ammit 25
*looking at my newish Stick v8

Seriously though, the purpose of this device was to have a Portable + Tank and it does that amazingly well. I had my proper first night out with it last night and it does exactly what it needs to do. It fits in my pocket (comfortably!). Holds enough juice. Has enough battery life. And most importantly provides a flavorful vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Neval630 (23/7/17)

After getting my hands on these 2 bad boys all my other devices have been collecting dust . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/7/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks. I'm definitely enjoying it!
> 
> The only problem that I'm having with the device so far is that it is probably gonna make me get rid of some of my current hardware as it will just end up not being used anymore :|
> *looking at my almost brand new Ammit 25
> ...



That is the problem. 
I needed something I can take to "Site", harsh dusty conditions.. RDAs don't work, too much dust. Tanks won't work, possibility of breaking the glass. So, bbox. 
And now, only time I vape my others are at home. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks. I'm definitely enjoying it!
> 
> The only problem that I'm having with the device so far is that it is probably gonna make me get rid of some of my current hardware as it will just end up not being used anymore :|
> *looking at my almost brand new Ammit 25
> ...



You're welcome... next question please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

Neval630 said:


> After getting my hands on these 2 bad boys all my other devices have been collecting dust .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Likewise... as soon as I get around to it I need to clean up and clean out some unused gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/7/17)

Amir said:


> Likewise... as soon as I get around to it I need to clean up and clean out some unused gear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You know that blue billet box you never use, I'll take it



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> You know that blue billet box you never use, I'll take it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



lol I never use it cause I don't own it. I have a black and recently acquired a tarnish brown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (23/7/17)

Amir said:


> You're welcome... next question please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I need a second BB?
Please don't actually answer that question. Asking nicely here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (23/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The newer SXK BB's are fine with panels. There is a very small gab but not noticeable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Rob Fisher I will be looking out for panels that would probably be more expensive than my SXK BB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (23/7/17)

Amy said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher I will be looking out for panels that would probably be more expensive than my SXK BB.


@Amy, if I am not mistaken, SXK is going to release a nice variety of panels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

TheV said:


> Do I need a second BB?
> Please don't actually answer that question. Asking nicely here



You need a second boro tank with maybe an insider or any other RBA besides the Exocet that you already have. That way you can decide if you want to stay with one BB and spare boro or do like it so much you wanna put a BB on it.
Next question please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @Amy, if I am not mistaken, SXK is going to release a nice variety of panels



You are not mistaken... but you are patient... so when they do release it you wouldn't mind waiting for it... Amy on the other hand might be wanting something fast fast... 

I did manage to snag an ultem sxk set of panels for the tarnish brown and a fraction of the price of the Odis authentic ones. Not that I have anything against authentics or clones but I have this thing about dressing a swine in pearls kinda vibe bouncing around in my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (23/7/17)

Amir said:


> You need a second boro tank with maybe an insider or any other RBA besides the Exocet that you already have. That way you can decide if you want to stay with one BB and spare boro or do like it so much you wanna put a BB on it.
> Next question please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you already sorted me out with the second boro tank (thanks again for that!) so I'll likely get an Insider somewhere down the line once I feel comfortable with the Exocet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/7/17)

Amir said:


> You are not mistaken... but you are patient... so when they do release it you wouldn't mind waiting for it... Amy on the other hand might be wanting something fast fast...
> 
> I did manage to snag an ultem sxk set of panels for the tarnish brown and a fraction of the price of the Odis authentic ones. Not that I have anything against authentics or clones but I have this thing about dressing a swine in pearls kinda vibe bouncing around in my head.
> 
> ...



You did get me one of thos odis attys too right??


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> You did get me one of thos odis attys too right??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



lol I'm so confused right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

TheV said:


> Well you already sorted me out with the second boro tank (thanks again for that!) so I'll likely get an Insider somewhere down the line once I feel comfortable with the Exocet



Morne can hook you up with an insider 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aneego (24/7/17)

Hey guys!

Tomorrow my SXK Billet Box will be arriving from SirVape. I bought a couple of SSOC Clapton Coils to use for the time being, while I do some research on whether I should get the Insider or Exocet. 

I just have a question for you all, which do you prefer more in terms of coil building and wicking - the Insider or Exocet? Also which would produce the most airflow?

Next thing, the SXK only got released in Black and the Tarnished Brown. I'm getting the black one and would like to customise it, so that it looks different to everyone elses. Besides the panels available at SirVape, where else could I get panels that would work on the SXK? I'm looking at getting some stabilized wood panels...

Looking forward to what everyone has to say.

Cheers Everyone!


----------



## spiv (24/7/17)

Aneego said:


> I just have a question for you all, which do you prefer more in terms of coil building and wicking - the Insider or Exocet? Also which would produce the most airflow?



The Insider has more airflow. It comes with 2 chimneys as well for different airflow options. I prefer it to the Exocet. 
Building the insider isn't hard, but the exocet is easier.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/7/17)

Has anyone got a preference between the DNA60 board or the 70w no DNA? I see Noonclouds has the DNA60


----------



## Aneego (24/7/17)

spiv said:


> The Insider has more airflow. It comes with 2 chimneys as well for different airflow options. I prefer it to the Exocet.
> Building the insider isn't hard, but the exocet is easier.



Thank you!!


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Has anyone got a preference between the DNA60 board or the 70w no DNA? I see Noonclouds has the DNA60


Well depends on price, I guess. DNA being preferred. There really is no reason to ever go above 40W on the BB, to be honest. In fact, I run on 23W at the moment, highest I've gone is 28W.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well depends on price, I guess. DNA being preferred. There really is no reason to ever go above 40W on the BB, to be honest. In fact, I run on 23W at the moment, highest I've gone is 28W.



From what I've heard, no first hand experience, the DNA chip is more efficient. Although I don't see any major draw card on the DNA because you are not able to link it to escribe software

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/7/17)

Amir said:


> From what I've heard, no first hand experience, the DNA chip is more efficient. Although I don't see any major draw card on the DNA because you are not able to link it to escribe software


so is there no USB port at all or do you need to dismantle the mod to get to it?


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> so is there no USB port at all or do you need to dismantle the mod to get to it?



None at all...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

Amir said:


> From what I've heard, no first hand experience, the DNA chip is more efficient. Although I don't see any major draw card on the DNA because you are not able to link it to escribe software


Or charge your batteries, for that matter.
So, it just about evens out I guess.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Or charge your batteries, for that matter.
> So, it just about evens out I guess.



Yeah that too but I've always been an external charger kinda guy because in the early days, the mods used to heat up a bit when charged directly and I never felt comfortable leaving it unattended so its just a habit i formed. 

I did some further controlled experimentation in my gym room, leaving 4 x 18650 batteries in a nitecore charger for a full week unattended. Checked on it every few days and no temperature or any other significant changes besides a full battery

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Also, with this in hand as my EDC I can go for a full day, sometimes longer, without being tethered to a charger or desk or juice supply. That's perfect for me because I'm always and forever on the move. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

Amir said:


> Also, with this in hand as my EDC I can go for a full day, sometimes longer, without being tethered to a charger or desk or juice supply. That's perfect for me because I'm always and forever on the move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the BB's negative terminal plate that did that to your battery wrap on the negative side?


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Is it the BB's negative terminal plate that did that to your battery wrap on the negative side?



No that was me... After flattening the plate a tad too much, I made a kind of lip in the wrap so when i put in the battery, I rotate it a bit until the terminal catches on the wrap


----------



## Mahir (24/7/17)

Do you need the Exocet to get the full BB experience? I'm so tempted to get one but with all the additional extras it's a bit pricey

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/17)

Mahir said:


> Do you need the Exocet to get the full BB experience? I'm so tempted to get one but with all the additional extras it's a bit pricey


Yes, no doubt.


----------



## Petrus (24/7/17)

Andre said:


> Yes, no doubt.


@Andre, maybe I am an old fool, but I prefer the insider? Almost the same vape as a RM2...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, maybe I am an old fool, but I prefer the insider? Almost the same vape as a RM2...



Although you are an old fool... I would say that you don't have to have an Exocet or have to have an insider... You can have either and make it work for you. Both of them can offer excellent results which are build dependent. I have 2 BB's, one exo and one insider. I also have a spare boro with a stock kanger coil for something hassle free.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (24/7/17)

Amir said:


> Although you are an old fool... I would say that you don't have to have an Exocet or have to have an insider... You can have either and make it work for you. Both of them can offer excellent results which are build dependent. I have 2 BB's, one exo and one insider. I also have a spare boro with a stock kanger coil for something hassle free.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (24/7/17)

@Amir , I think my problem started when I first wick the exocet, it flooded completely, and that put me off a bit. When I started off with the Insider, everything worked out just great, so I pulled the trigger on two more mods and 3 more Insiders. I want to try the Flow so bad, maybe, just maybe one will pop up in the classifieds.


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @Amir , I think my problem started when I first wick the exocet, it flooded completely, and that put me off a bit. When I started off with the Insider, everything worked out just great, so I pulled the trigger on two more mods and 3 more Insiders. I want to try the Flow so bad, maybe, just maybe one will pop up in the classifieds.



I think mine started when I first wicked the insider... It was so good that i loved it dearly. Upon rebuilding and wicking and suffered endlessly up until recently and went back to the steamtuners video of the insider and followed it step by step... Now I love it again. Both have their place for me and constantly changing boro's grew tiresome.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV (24/7/17)

My first rebuild on the Exocet:




6 wraps 2.5mm 26ga SS316 @ ~0.43Ω
I thinned the wick out quite a bit before putting everything together.
The flavor is absolutely fantastic!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

TheV said:


> My first rebuild on the Exocet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, even with thicker wicks I never got dry burns on the Exocet. Did you comb yours out?
I'm curious to see if I get more flavour from even thinner wicks. This thing doesn't flood as easily as it looks.


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @Amir , I think my problem started when I first wick the exocet, it flooded completely, and that put me off a bit. When I started off with the Insider, everything worked out just great, so I pulled the trigger on two more mods and 3 more Insiders. I want to try the Flow so bad, maybe, just maybe one will pop up in the classifieds.


My experience was the other way round  When I first wicked the Insider, the juice - through a clever and cunning process of osmosis - transferred itself from the tank to... well, everywhere-except-inside-the-tank. I eventually got it working and found it to be pretty much the same as the Exocet for me - but then, my taste buds have never *fully *recovered from smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (24/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Interesting, even with thicker wicks I never got dry burns on the Exocet. Did you comb yours out?
> I'm curious to see if I get more flavour from even thinner wicks. This thing doesn't flood as easily as it looks.


Yeah I combed it out properly. To a point where I could just about see through it.
Airflow feels better. Flavor is through the roof. I'm extremely pleased with the current build.
Only problem is it so good now I can't stop vaping on it. I've basically turned this thing into a rebreather :|


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

TheV said:


> Yeah I combed it out properly. To a point where I could just about see through it.
> Airflow feels better. Flavor is through the roof. I'm extremely pleased with the current build.
> Only problem is it so good now I can't stop vaping on it. I've basically turned this thing into a rebreather :|


Hhahah I'm the same with mine. Moved my menthols over to the Skyclone and the yogurts to the BB - but the menthols want to be in the BB. I can feel it.


----------



## TheV (24/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hhahah I'm the same with mine. Moved my menthols over to the Skyclone and the yogurts to the BB - but the menthols want to be in the BB. I can feel it.


The menthols in the BB indeed are a match made in heaven! 
What build are you currently running on your BB?


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

TheV said:


> The menthols in the BB indeed are a match made in heaven!
> What build are you currently running on your BB?


At the moment just a simple 26ga Nichrome microcoil (spaced). Think it's 4 or 5 wraps - comes out to about 0.45. I've found that simple coils deliver the goods just as much as the advanced ones in the Exocet. Especially since it's hard as hell getting a big coil in there.


----------



## TheV (24/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> At the moment just a simple 26ga Nichrome microcoil (spaced). Think it's 4 or 5 wraps - comes out to about 0.45. I've found that simple coils deliver the goods just as much as the advanced ones in the Exocet. Especially since it's hard as hell getting a big coil in there.


Very similar to my current build it seems. The Exo definitely doesn't mind running simple coils, that is for sure!
And luckily the Exo seems somewhat idiot-proof so even I can manage to get a working build going on it 
(I'm still going to master that Ammit!)


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

TheV said:


> Very similar to my current build it seems. The Exo definitely doesn't mind running simple coils, that is for sure!
> And luckily the Exo seems somewhat idiot-proof so even I can manage to get a working build going on it
> (I'm still going to master that Ammit!)


Well I did manage to get it to dry-hit on me once. But that's because the tank was empty, so....
As for the Ammit... hmmpff. I'm over it


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> My experience was the other way round  When I first wicked the Insider, the juice - through a clever and cunning process of osmosis - transferred itself from the tank to... well, everywhere-except-inside-the-tank. I eventually got it working and found it to be pretty much the same as the Exocet for me - but then, my taste buds have never *fully *recovered from smoking.



They will recover eventually and you'll find yourself going back to juices and devices that you thought had little to no flavor. I'm actually surprised by how sensitive my taste buds have become. I no longer need to add salt or other spices to my food 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

Day 2 of the rebuild was a bit less ... nice.
Flavor started off good but faded during the day until it got pretty much flat.
It started producing less and less vapor ... and somehow ended in a nice big leak.

I've taken everything apart and rewicked the atty but its not quite there in terms of flavor this time around.
I've noticed I have ohms fluctuating between 0.4Ω and 0.46Ω even though I've tightened the pin that makes contact with the mod.

I'll be playing around with it over the next couple of days to see if I can figure out how to get the best experience out of it.

It won't be a proper hobby without these little niggles


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> Day 2 of the rebuild was a bit less ... nice.
> Flavor started off good but faded during the day until it got pretty much flat.
> It started producing less and less vapor ... and somehow ended in a nice big leak.
> 
> ...


Have you checked for condensation on the positive pin of the exocet? 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Have you checked for condensation on the positive pin of the exocet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just took the boro out again to confirm but it is completely dry. Ohm still fluctuating. Not sure what else I could check


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/7/17)

Positive post inside. 
Mine somehow got loose, and it started that shite!
Some pliers, and a little tight, and boom baby. End of issues. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Positive post inside.
> Mine somehow got loose, and it started that shite!
> Some pliers, and a little tight, and boom baby. End of issues.
> 
> ...


My bad :| Let me open it up. The tank is almost empty


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> My bad :| Let me open it up. The tank is almost empty


You hold the positive post steady on the inside, and at the same time turn the positive pin at the bottom clockwise (not with your fingers though, that shit will slice you)


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/7/17)

With all these issues ppl have been having with the BB (clone and auth) is the price for the clone still worth it? Please im not a troll or trying to ruffle feathers, just really interested as i would love a SXK BB. But for me owning one it would mean saving for 6 months at the very least, so just would like to know if its worth while. Note im currently using a SM22 on an iPower 80w


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> You hold the positive post steady on the inside, and at the same time turn the positive pin at the bottom clockwise (not with your fingers though, that shit will slice you)


I opened it up and repositioned the positive post. It was a bit skew. Still seeing jumps between 0.39Ω and 0.46Ω after the rebuild.
The flavor is much better though!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> I opened it up and repositioned the positive post. It was a bit skew. Still seeing jumps between 0.39Ω and 0.46Ω after the rebuild.
> The flavor is much better though!


Hm those jumps ain't right. Mine fluctuates max 0.02 on a hit, and that's due to the coil heating up (Ni80).


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hm those jumps ain't right. Mine fluctuates max 0.02 on a hit, and that's due to the coil heating up (Ni80).


Yeah not too sure whats up with the ohms but at least the vape is better.


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> Yeah not too sure whats up with the ohms but at least the vape is better.


That said, the Exocet I'm using now was in SirVape's second batch. I've heard the second batch is more stable than the first where fluctuating ohms is concerned.


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> Yeah not too sure whats up with the ohms but at least the vape is better.



The exo's are hit and miss sometimes too... it could be the positive post coming loose, it could be condensation on the contact point, it could be a piece of wire from the coil leg touching the chamber, and it could be the 510 screw in thing that's not 100% tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> That said, the Exocet I'm using now was in SirVape's second batch. I've heard the second batch is more stable than the first where fluctuating ohms is concerned.


Not sure which batch I have. Got it from NoonClouds last week.



Amir said:


> The exo's are hit and miss sometimes too... it could be the positive post coming loose, it could be condensation on the contact point, it could be a piece of wire from the coil leg touching the chamber, and it could be the 510 screw in thing that's not 100% tight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shall recheck everything on the next rebuild. Thanks for the tips.
Would be cool to get it sorted


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> Not sure which batch I have. Got it from NoonClouds last week.
> 
> 
> I shall recheck everything on the next rebuild. Thanks for the tips.
> Would be cool to get it sorted


Actually the coil wire tips could be the culprit. My first build had them sticking out just a hair, but it was enough to touch the outer cap when they expand on heating. You have to really get in there with the tip of the wire cutters.
Or you can wrap the coil wire all the way around the screw and cut it on the inside.


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/7/17)

Stupid question, but what wire are you using??
I've got SS clapton in there now, and my ohms also change as I fire, but I don't get dry hits



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Stupid question, but what wire are you using??
> I've got SS clapton in there now, and my ohms also change as I fire, but I don't get dry hits
> 
> 
> ...



No question is stupid... only the people asking the question are stupid. Ok seriously... how much do ur ohms jump by? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/7/17)

Stupid question, but what wire are you using??
I've got SS clapton in there now, and my ohms also change as I fire, but I don't get dry hits



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/7/17)

0.40 - 0.49 
More or less. 
But it settles back as the coil cools


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> 0.40 - 0.49
> More or less.
> But it settles back as the coil cools
> 
> ...


That's not completely abnormal for SS though... well I suppose 0.09 is a bit on the high side, but eh.


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/7/17)

Yeah, I don't have issues. I just noticed it does that. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> 0.40 - 0.49
> More or less.
> But it settles back as the coil cools
> 
> ...



No man that's no need to throw the toys out the cot. It's almost negligible. Mine does .8-.81 when hot and then the next time I fire its .8 again. I'm running ni80 aliens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/7/17)

No no. I'm not freaking out, I just mean, if @TheV has something other that kanthal, that might be the cause


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> No no. I'm not freaking out, I just mean, if @TheV has something other that kanthal, that might be the cause
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Mmm ok... next question please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Actually the coil wire tips could be the culprit. My first build had them sticking out just a hair, but it was enough to touch the outer cap when they expand on heating. You have to really get in there with the tip of the wire cutters.
> Or you can wrap the coil wire all the way around the screw and cut it on the inside.


I just opened it up again. It is definitely not the wire touching the barrel. I actually pushed them in a bit after cutting them off.
I'm seeing between 0.42Ω and 0.47Ω.
Enough for one night. Gonna vape on it as is tomorrow and see how the experience holds out.


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> I just opened it up again. It is definitely not the wire touching the barrel. I actually pushed them in a bit after cutting them off.
> I'm seeing between 0.42Ω and 0.47Ω.
> Enough for one night. Gonna vape on it as is tomorrow and see how the experience holds out.



As with anything new, patience is key... you'll figure it out soon enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Stupid question, but what wire are you using??
> I've got SS clapton in there now, and my ohms also change as I fire, but I don't get dry hits
> 
> 
> ...


I'm running 26ga SS316 at the moment. Perhaps its that?


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> No no. I'm not freaking out, I just mean, if @TheV has something other that kanthal, that might be the cause
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Omg Gerrit, stop freaking out man. It's okay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> I'm running 26ga SS316 at the moment. Perhaps its that?


Oh. Yeah it's that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

Amir said:


> As with anything new, patience is key... you'll figure it out soon enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. This is all still a big learning experience for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Oh. Yeah it's that.


Well awesome. Now I can sleep easy. Good practice run for me then


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> Well awesome. Now I can sleep easy. Good practice run for me then


But now you have to run it in TC. For science!


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> But now you have to run it in TC. For science!


For science! ... Once I manage a consistent experience I shall do that 
... learnt something else tonight: my BB can do TC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

Thanks for all the tips and tricks and info tonight guys. I appreciate it 
I'm clocking out for the night. I wonder what tomorrow will bring?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for all the tips and tricks and info tonight guys. I appreciate it
> I'm clocking out for the night. I wonder what tomorrow will bring?


Wet wicks and dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

Forgot to mention, I notice something rather bizarre on mine too from time to time. My ohms stay stable (0.43 rock solid), but the volts jump. It'll fire at 3.14V the one moment and then in the same hit go up to 3.6V. All the while with the resistance staying at 0.43 ohm. Watts set to 23W.

That'll for sure cause dry hits. Just not sure why the volts are jumping..

Maybe I'll give the Insider some more love for a while. I'm crazy about the Exocet, but it's temperamental nature is frustrating.


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Wet wicks and dry hits.


And that is exactly how my day started :|
Gurgling and dry hits. Luckily I have the Boxer Rader coming in and Amir wicked my Ammit perfection so I have an alternative tank setup to keep me sane while I fight with this BB.


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> And that is exactly how my day started :|
> Gurgling and dry hits. Luckily I have the Boxer Rader coming in and Amir wicked my Ammit perfection so I have an alternative tank setup to keep me sane while I fight with this BB.


Show us a pic of your exocet? The way it is now, just take it out of the Boro. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Show us a pic of your exocet? The way it is now, just take it out of the Boro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Best I can do for now:


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> Best I can do for now:


Looks fine actually, but take a pick and flare them open a bit. Maybe shorten just a tad as a further step later. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Looks fine actually, but take a pick and flare them open a bit. Maybe shorten just a tad as a further step later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I shall shorten and flair them a bit tonight. I've gotten a couple of good puffs out of it at least


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> I shall shorten and flair them a bit tonight. I've gotten a couple of good puffs out of it at least


What'll work for now is to take a "dry puff" before you take an actual puff, to draw juice into the wicks. It's annoying but it'll get you through the day.


----------



## Neval630 (26/7/17)

Guys check the link I am posting . Since I have using this method I have never had 1 dry hit




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> What'll work for now is to take a "dry puff" before you take an actual puff, to draw juice into the wicks. It's annoying but it'll get you through the day.


Thanks for the tip. I will keep it in mind when the situation requires it. For now though I'll just take some wet puffs on the Ammit:




I came prepared considering the struggles last night


----------



## Marechal (26/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> With all these issues ppl have been having with the BB (clone and auth) is the price for the clone still worth it? Please im not a troll or trying to ruffle feathers, just really interested as i would love a SXK BB. But for me owning one it would mean saving for 6 months at the very least, so just would like to know if its worth while. Note im currently using a SM22 on an iPower 80w





SmokeyJoe said:


> With all these issues ppl have been having with the BB (clone and auth) is the price for the clone still worth it? Please im not a troll or trying to ruffle feathers, just really interested as i would love a SXK BB. But for me owning one it would mean saving for 6 months at the very least, so just would like to know if its worth while. Note im currently using a SM22 on an iPower 80w


 

@SmokeyJoe It does seem like the SXK BB have a lot of issues, but to be honest the mod itself has no issues at all, you will see the problem is either ohm's jumping or dry hits, I have 4 x BB's 4 x Insiders, 2 x Exo's and 0 x problems. When you get a new Exo or Insider, first thing you do is dissemble it completely and clean of all machine oils and residue, clean the threads properly (I do this with any new atty) assemble and make sure the positive pin is seated tightly (No more ohm's jumping or dry hits) if you do this and you do a popper wick and do not try do a cloud RDA build on it, I promise you it will be perfect. I also loved the SM 22 but have not used any of my old gear since I got my first BB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

Having said that, I'm getting jumping volts (but stable ohms). Not sure what's causing it yet.


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

Marechal said:


> @SmokeyJoe It does seem like the SXK BB have a lot of issues, but to be honest the mod itself has no issues at all, you will see the problem is either ohm's jumping or dry hits, I have 4 x BB's 4 x Insiders, 2 x Exo's and 0 x problems. When you get a new Exo or Insider, first thing you do is dissemble it completely and clean of all machine oils and residue, clean the threads properly (I do this with any new atty) assemble and make sure the positive pin is seated tightly (No more ohm's jumping or dry hits) if you do this and you do a popper wick and do not try do a cloud RDA build on it, I promise you it will be perfect. I also loved the SM 22 but have not used any of my old gear since I got my first BB.
> 
> View attachment 102421
> View attachment 102422
> ...


Thanks for this. I'll try disassemble and rebuild the atty on the next maintenance mission just to be sure I start from the best possible point.


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> And that is exactly how my day started :|
> Gurgling and dry hits. Luckily I have the Boxer Rader coming in and Amir wicked my Ammit perfection so I have an alternative tank setup to keep me sane while I fight with this BB.


Wait, how did he wick the Ammit so that it doesn't dry hit?
Do tell.


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Wait, how did he wick the Ammit so that it doesn't dry hit?
> Do tell.


Some points that stuck out:
He pulled the wick back and forth quite a bit through the coil.
He thinned the wicks out very much. Looked like too much but its not. (It has juice flow control for a reason)
He cut the wicks short. Just just touching the bottom when folded down.
He blew the loose fuzzies off the wicks.
He folded the wicks down neatly making sure they are nicely spaced out and covering the juice flow holes but not tightly packed at all.

@Amir, is that about right? It is still vaping like a champ!


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> Some points that stuck out:
> He pulled the wick back and forth quite a bit through the coil.
> He thinned the wicks out very much. Looked like too much but its not. (It has juice flow control for a reason)
> He cut the wicks short. Just just touching the bottom when folded down.
> ...



Sounds just about perfect. Trick is to keep the wicks as fluffy as possible with little to no strain on the tails when tucking or folding into juice wells.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> Sounds just about perfect. Trick is to keep the wicks as fluffy as possible with little to no strain on the tails when tucking or folding into juice wells.



You can even do with a little more wick like less thinned out but the thinner the wicks the wetter the vape and I love that lip smacking, juice in the mouth feeling.


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> Sounds just about perfect. Trick is to keep the wicks as fluffy as possible with little to no strain on the tails when tucking or folding into juice wells.


You made it look so easy. I'm dreading my next rebuild. I have a feeling I'm gonna have to find something else to buy from you so that you can rewick it for me again at some point 
Haha, I joke. I'm sure with your demo, pointers and some practice I should be able to get it sorted


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> Some points that stuck out:
> He pulled the wick back and forth quite a bit through the coil.
> He thinned the wicks out very much. Looked like too much but its not. (It has juice flow control for a reason)
> He cut the wicks short. Just just touching the bottom when folded down.
> ...


Sounds exactly like what I was doing.. will give it another shot later and see what happens.

On the subject of wicking - anyone have any trade secrets for wicking the Insider to share?


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> You made it look so easy. I'm dreading my next rebuild. I have a feeling I'm gonna have to find something else to buy from you so that you can rewick it for me again at some point
> Haha, I joke. I'm sure with your demo, pointers and some practice I should be able to get it sorted



It's mostly intuitive but I'll be here all week if you need me


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/7/17)

Ok. Round 2 with the billet box starts tomorrow when the courier guy delivers  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

@Amir, any tips for the Exocet wicking?
Gonna attempt another build tonight. 
The current experience isn't worth vaping on and is making me consider selling the device. I really want to get that idea off the table


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> @Amir, any tips for the Exocet wicking?
> Gonna attempt another build tonight.
> The current experience isn't worth vaping on and is making me consider selling the device. I really want to get that idea off the table



Ok here goes...
2.5 ID coil with legs on top. Top of coil in line with top of post. Wick tight then pull back and forth till it loosens up and evens out. Trim the twisted bit off and the fuzzies off the other end. Fluff the shit out of the wicks without thinning it out and then shape into a bow tie. Slide the top cap on, trim the already fluffy wicks 2mm off the deck and then blow on the tails to fan em out over the juice flow holes. Make sure the 2 corners at the bottom are also covered by the wick. Insert and assemble the boro, with glass open just a tad to fill. Once full, let the assembled boro stand for a few minutes outside the mod to check for leaks. 

Fire it up and start low and slow... increase the wattage accordingly. The thing with the Exocet is the chamber is really tiny so the coils need much less power than you would assume to get hot and vaping good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> Ok here goes...
> 2.5 ID coil with legs on top. Top of coil in line with top of post. Wick tight then pull back and forth till it loosens up and evens out. Trim the twisted bit off and the fuzzies off the other end. Fluff the shit out of the wicks without thinning it out and then shape into a bow tie. Slide the top cap on, trim the already fluffy wicks 2mm off the deck and then blow on the tails to fan em out over the juice flow holes. Make sure the 2 corners at the bottom are also covered by the wick. Insert and assemble the boro, with glass open just a tad to fill. Once full, let the assembled boro stand for a few minutes outside the mod to check for leaks.
> 
> Fire it up and start low and slow... increase the wattage accordingly. The thing with the Exocet is the chamber is really tiny so the coils need much less power than you would assume to get hot and vaping good.
> ...


Thank you sir. I will follow you instructions and report back.
Only later though. Apparently it is rude to ignore my guests and rebuild the BB


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> Ok here goes...
> 2.5 ID coil with legs on top. Top of coil in line with top of post. Wick tight then pull back and forth till it loosens up and evens out. Trim the twisted bit off and the fuzzies off the other end. Fluff the shit out of the wicks without thinning it out and then shape into a bow tie. Slide the top cap on, trim the already fluffy wicks 2mm off the deck and then blow on the tails to fan em out over the juice flow holes. Make sure the 2 corners at the bottom are also covered by the wick. Insert and assemble the boro, with glass open just a tad to fill. Once full, let the assembled boro stand for a few minutes outside the mod to check for leaks.
> 
> Fire it up and start low and slow... increase the wattage accordingly. The thing with the Exocet is the chamber is really tiny so the coils need much less power than you would assume to get hot and vaping good.
> ...


The Amir (TM) (C) Copyright 2017. All rights reserved.

By the way... one tip. When you put the Exo into the Boro tank, do so with tweezers. What you don't really want is for the side of the Exo to hit the sides or back of the tank when you drop it in and smoosh the cotton tails that you just carefully blew open&fluffed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> On the subject of wicking - anyone have any trade secrets for wicking the Insider to share?



Thin the wicks out a lot and they need to touch the deck. Perhaps just just go into the wicking channel groove (after priming the wick) so it doesn't move when you screw on the cap.

That works for me.


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

spiv said:


> Thin the wicks out a lot and they need to touch the deck. Perhaps just just go into the wicking channel groove (after priming the wick) so it doesn't move when you screw on the cap.
> 
> That works for me.


So... my cotton caught fire...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> So... my cotton caught fire...



If there's no video, it didn't happen!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> If there's no video, it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I'm extremely grateful that there isn't. Even self-flagellation on the forums have limits 
I'll need to bring out a documentary on National Geographic. "When the vapour is actually smoke"

At least I wasn't vaping it at that particular moment. I was pulsing it to see if it runs dry.

It did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> Thank you sir. I will follow you instructions and report back.
> Only later though. Apparently it is rude to ignore my guests and rebuild the BB


Oh another thing - make sure your "taste adjustment" is off.
(Settings is power+down. Or power+up, I forget)


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> Thank you sir. I will follow you instructions and report back.
> Only later though. Apparently it is rude to ignore my guests and rebuild the BB



I really don't think it is that rude... make like a show and tell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> The Amir (TM) (C) Copyright 2017. All rights reserved.
> 
> By the way... one tip. When you put the Exo into the Boro tank, do so with tweezers. What you don't really want is for the side of the Exo to hit the sides or back of the tank when you drop it in and smoosh the cotton tails that you just carefully blew open&fluffed.



I use my fingertips holding the the top of the chamber and the bottom step that sits on the bottom of the boro and just press into place. Sometimes it's skew but the chimney aligns it well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> I really don't think it is that rude... make like a show and tell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or, get new friends, who have BBs... 
Then they'll understand.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

Trying something at the moment with TC and SS316L. For what it's worth.

But...

1) How do you lock the resistance in temp control mode on the BB?
2) After selecting SS, you can then specify the TCR. Any idea what that should be?
Err
Oh yes
3) Spaced or contact coils for SS with TC?

Kinda ironic that my almost-first TC build is on a BB, but yknow. For science. If the Exocet wants to be fussy, we'll force it to behave. (It's not my wicking in this case, I can chain-vape it the one moment and 5 minutes later get a random dry hit from hell. All contacts secure and dry, etc. Happens once every couple of days or so, not often but enough to irritate the shit out of me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

Taste Adjustment is off
I also use tweezers to put the atty in the tank carefully.

All cleaned up:






Ready to go:


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> So... my cotton caught fire...


The christmas special of wet wicks and dry hits!


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

Tanked:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> I really don't think it is that rude... make like a show and tell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually ended up doing this for most of the disassembly, cleaning and reassembly 



GerritVisagie said:


> Or, get new friends, who have BBs...
> Then they'll understand.
> 
> 
> ...


I have at least one friend that I can convince to get a BB ... if I can get mine working properly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

Ok, the coil is reading at ~0.8Ω
It is starting to taste okay at 27.5W (not great yet)
No gurgling but some dry-ish hits

Not quite sure how to proceed from here ... ?


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> Ok, the coil is reading at ~0.8Ω
> It is starting to taste okay at 27.5W (not great yet)
> No gurgling but some dry-ish hits
> 
> Not quite sure how to proceed from here ... ?


Watch your volts while firing for 3 seconds or so. Does it fluctuate?
(volts, not ohms. Well, check both)


----------



## TheV (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Watch your volts while firing for 3 seconds or so. Does it fluctuate?
> (volts, not ohms. Well, check both)


Can't fire for 3 seconds. I'll burn my house down.
Ohms just around as has been the case over the last couple of days: 0.77 to 0.8
Volts from 4.59 to 4.64?


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/7/17)

TheV said:


> Can't fire for 3 seconds. I'll burn my house down.
> Ohms just around as has been the case over the last couple of days: 0.77 to 0.8
> Volts from 4.59 to 4.64?



I'm convinced the volts/ohms is due to the SS. 
I've started leaving my tufts outside the Topcap a little longer, and I trim them after fluffing, that way the ends are wider, Exo posing more surface area to the juice.
(I'll leave that typo there, my fone is being a funny)

I know I promised a couple of photos when I rebuild again. And I've rebuilt since then, so, I'm sorry. I should re-wick before the weekend, then I'll post some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I'm convinced the volts/ohms is due to the SS.
> I've started leaving my tufts outside the Topcap a little longer, and I trim them after fluffing, that way the ends are wider, Exo posing more surface area to the juice.
> (I'll leave that typo there, my fone is being a funny)
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'd still like to see how your build is done even though I've cleaned my BB out and put it up for sale 
I'm gonna stick to the Ammit for now. Maybe brave a BB in the future again when I'm feeling more experienced.


----------



## Darth Vaper (27/7/17)

@TheV Your wicking looks good, but I would really use a coil with less winds and rather space them slightly - a slightly spaced coil with plain round wire produces way more flavour IMO, esp in the Exocet. Maybe also try targeting a build of around 0.5 ohm. I've found the sweet spot (and I mean sweet!) with the Exo using a 2.5mm 24G Ni80 build of around 6/7 wraps slightly spaced - around 0.45 ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (27/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> On the subject of wicking - anyone have any trade secrets for wicking the Insider to share?


I found this method worked best for me... also using spaced coil (not as spaced as in this video though). Never had a single dry-hit using this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/7/17)

@TheV - do you still have a BB left?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> @TheV - do you still have a BB left?


Sadly, no. @Constantbester has taken ownership of my BB this morning.
I'm playing the pleb game with my Ammit (on my new Rader) until I feel more experienced and capable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> Sadly, no. @Constantbester has taken ownership of my BB this morning.
> I'm playing the pleb game with my Ammit (on my new Rader) until I feel more experienced and capable.



I must say, I find myself using the Skyline more than the BB these days (for the same type of juices). You must be the bringer of bad luck or something, because my BB was fine for quite a while until last night. Then I started losing the "chill" from my menthol juices suddenly. Put the same juice into the Skyline with the same heat flux and boom - instant chill.

THE BB HAS NO CHILL, MAN! IT HAS NO CHILL!

No but seriously, I don't know what's going on there. I'm beginning to wonder if there are some dud boards that just fire whatever the hell they want in terms of voltage, heh

On a brighter note, I did get my Hadaly yesterday - so that was a flavour experience of NOTE.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I must say, I find myself using the Skyline more than the BB these days (for the same type of juices). You must be the bringer of bad luck or something, because my BB was fine for quite a while until last night. Then I started losing the "chill" from my menthol juices suddenly. Put the same juice into the Skyline with the same heat flux and boom - instant chill.
> 
> THE BB HAS NO CHILL, MAN! IT HAS NO CHILL!
> 
> ...


Well we wouldn't be Wet Wicks and Dry Hits if the above did not hold true?! 

Seriously though, I've had probably the best flavor experience to date with the BB ... when I get it working.
It is such a disappointment when the flavor dies down like that though.

I need to stop reading positive things about the Skyline ... before I know it I'm gonna have one on order :|

Did you get an authentic or clone Hadaly?
As far as I've read the clone performs very close (if not exactly) to the authentic.
I had an clone Hadaly for a week. I sold it because I did not find it to be a usable experience when not at home.
In hindsight that was a bad call on my part. I think the Hadaly is one of the best drippers to have on your workbench.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> Well we wouldn't be Wet Wicks and Dry Hits if the above did not hold true?!
> 
> Seriously though, I've had probably the best flavor experience to date with the BB ... when I get it working.
> It is such a disappointment when the flavor dies down like that though.
> ...


The Coppervape Skyline (and soon the SXK) is at least very decently priced. Can buy about 3 for the price of 1x SXK BB, I guess.
I got the SXK Hadaly for now, couldn't find stock of the authentic locally (although I could've missed a few online shops, I didn't search for very long). With a squonker it should be fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> The Coppervape Skyline (and soon the SXK) is at least very decently priced. Can buy about 3 for the price of 1x SXK BB, I guess.
> I got the SXK Hadaly for now, couldn't find stock of the authentic locally (although I could've missed a few online shops, I didn't search for very long). With a squonker it should be fantastic.


I also could not find any authentics available locally when I purchased clone.
Speaking of squonkers, I'm waiting for one of these:





A super cheap clone to try out squonking (mech though).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stillwaters (27/7/17)

Squonker + Hadaly = winner. Supposedly easy to over squonk so take a little time to learn. A fantastic experience

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> I also could not find any authentics available locally when I purchased clone.
> Speaking of squonkers, I'm waiting for one of these:
> 
> 
> ...



I've been keeping my eye on those for quite a while now.please let me know your findings, as I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on a purple one


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I've been keeping my eye on those for quite a while now.please let me know your findings, as I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on a purple one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I shall do  It is a clone from 3fvape so it might be a while before I get it though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (27/7/17)

dibs

If you ohms are jumping around resulting in dry hits use it in Mech mode. 27W on a .8 build seems to be a bit on the high side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/7/17)

Hakhan said:


> dibs
> 
> If you ohms are jumping around resulting in dry hits use it in Mech mode. 27W on a .8 build seems to be a bit on the high side.


Wish there was a VV mode though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (27/7/17)

Hi all,

So I'm about to take the long awaited leap into the world of billet boxing! 

Sorry if this is a question that has been asked but should I get the Exocet or insider deck? I'm looking for flavour flavour flavour! 

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (27/7/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> I found this method worked best for me... also using spaced coil (not as spaced as in this video though). Never had a single dry-hit using this...



Do you have any leaking when re filling your Boro wicking it this way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (27/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Sorry if this is a question that has been asked but should I get the Exocet or insider deck? I'm looking for flavour flavour flavour!


My experience is that they're pretty similair, but the Exo has the edge for flavour. Just get both and an extra boro tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (27/7/17)

Vape_r said:


> Do you have any leaking when re filling your Boro wicking it this way?


Yep, I do get a little if I fill the tank completely and I'm not quick - but it's not too much to be a major issue, I just expect it and wipe it away.
Interestingly, the Exocet hasn't leaked a drop yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (27/7/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> My experience is that they're pretty similair, but the Exo has the edge for flavour. Just get both and an extra boro tank


Thanks for the advice, would you please write a signed letter explaining to my better half that it is of utmost importance I invest in both as food is not that important. We can enjoy baked beans and great vaping.

But on a serious note, the excitement for this new purchase is like buying my first mod!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (27/7/17)

@Jengz If you can only get one for now, I would go for the Exocet - IMO it's a bit easier to wick and hasn't leaked at all for me yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Thanks for the advice, would you please write a signed letter explaining to my better half that it is of utmost importance I invest in both as food is not that important. We can enjoy baked beans and great vaping.
> 
> But on a serious note, the excitement for this new purchase is like buying my first mod!


If she (or he) needs that explained to them they are your worse half, not your better half 

When I was faced with the task of choosing between the Exocet and the Insider I ended up with the Exocet because the general consensus seems that it is the easier of the 2 attys to wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> If she (or he) needs that explained to them they are your worse half, not your better half
> 
> When I was faced with the task of choosing between the Exocet and the Insider I ended up with the Exocet because the general consensus seems that it is the easier of the 2 attys to wick.


She got me off the stinkies and into vaping world so better half no doubt, she didn't however foresee the costs of this new found love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

Jengz said:


> She got me off the stinkies and into vaping world so better half no doubt, she didn't however foresee the costs of this new found love


Good on her. She has redeemed herself! ... and yes, that cost once the bug bites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Trying something at the moment with TC and SS316L. For what it's worth.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Bumping this shamelessly and profusely. Like a savage.
But seriously. Any advice, fellas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/7/17)

Nope, cannot lock resistance, 
Tcr, I dunno, just set it to SS, 
And I'd go contact coils. 

But honestly, TC is a load of bs, rather stick to wattage mode. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Bumping this shamelessly and profusely. Like a savage.
> But seriously. Any advice, fellas?


@Amir would tell you to be weary or wearing socks with sandals...
Next question please!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Amir (28/7/17)

Christos said:


> @Amir would tell you to be weary or wearing socks with sandals...
> Next question please!



Or crocs... No self respecting gentleman should be wearing Crocs.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/7/17)

ok so my experience thus far,
tried the insider first and it took me 3 attempts to get the wicking correct. after that it was smooth sailing.... got reasonable flavor etc.
tried the exocet and that worked first time like a charm .... between the two I don't think there is much. still need to play around with the coil placement etc. to get optimal flavor. for now the reload beats it in the flavor dpmnt but that is probably down to user error.

both coils were with Ni80 3mm ID and abt 0.6ohm... so far very happy with purchase as a compact vape


----------



## Jengz (28/7/17)

Less than 24 hours till my pickup! Watching this threat closely to try understand as much as possible before the thing comes! By the looks of it, I should take a week off work to get things right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (28/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Less than 24 hours till my pickup! Watching this threat closely to try understand as much as possible before the thing comes! By the looks of it, I should take a week off work to get things right.


I'm rebuilding tonight - want me to take some pics of wick&wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (28/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'm rebuilding tonight - want me to take some pics of wick&wire?


Please could you! Would really appreciate it! All I want is good flavour, considered getting the skyclone by coppervape but man, I want this billet so badly


----------



## aktorsyl (28/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Please could you! Would really appreciate it! All I want is good flavour, considered getting the skyclone by coppervape but man, I want this billet so badly


Sure thing!
I still need to decide whether I'm going to do a Ni80 fused clapton, or Ni80 roundwire. Hmmm.


----------



## M5000 (29/7/17)

I haven't been following this thread or others about the BB so I may have missed it but I didn't know that the Kayfun V5 MTL reducers were compatible with the BB atty to make it full on MTL, anyone using it that way?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tool (29/7/17)

Yup, me, two of them. I use the smallest reducer on both SXK BBs, you will have to spread the legs of the reducer a bit, but then it works like a charm. Really, really good M2L vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (29/7/17)

Whaaaaaat a thing!!!the guy I bought is from built ni80 fused Claptons into the Exocet and it's brilliant! LOVE I TELL YOU! Love

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (29/7/17)

Ok so I left the fused Claptons in, re wicked it... dropped the ohms on the coil from .55 to .47 for some reason after juicing her up. Used kendo  as it was all I had left and was scared for cotton taste... dropped some element watermelon chill in and took a puff.

First pull was great, loads of flavour! Second pull the same... got to my fifth and I get a metalish taste, not very distinct but I taste metal!

Currently leaving it for a bit and will try hitting it again in an hour!

Hope I can get hits like my first few coz man alive! That's all I've wanted from a device!


----------



## Jengz (29/7/17)

Ok so I need some help, spent the whole day with the bb and vaped elements watermelon chill and loved it, metallic taste vanished... I then had xxx which is also a menthol and the flavour wasn't pulling through, wicked it exactly the same for the different juices... went on and tried another fruity juice(home made) and also the flavour profile wasn't coming through.

Should I be vaping desserts on the BB or whats up? I absolutely loved my first tank! Vapours tongue maybe?


----------



## Hakhan (30/7/17)

wicking like a fish tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/7/17)

Ok. So the lack of flavour was pissing me off on my build. Ripped it out and put in NI80 2.5mm 0.46ohm and voila the hype becomes real. Wicks lekker and the flavor is really good.

Btw. Using the exocet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (30/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok. So the lack of flavour was pissing me off on my build. Ripped it out and put in NI80 2.5mm 0.46ohm and voila the hype becomes real. Wicks lekker and the flavor is really good.
> 
> Btw. Using the exocet


What gauge did you use?
I'm really keen to get some Ni80 wire. I've been using SS316 26ga for just about everything lately. Ni80 sounds interesting. Will try either 24ga or 26ga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/7/17)

TheV said:


> What gauge did you use?
> I'm really keen to get some Ni80 wire. I've been using SS316 26ga for just about everything lately. Ni80 sounds interesting. Will try either 24ga or 26ga


24ga. so far i use that on all my setups

Need to have a look at the flatwire variants though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (30/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> 24ga. so far i use that on all my setups
> 
> Need to have a look at the flatwire variants though


Cool. I think I shall pick up some 24ga Ni80 during the week and give that a bash.
I'm sure at the very least my Peerless will love that stuff.

I haven't had the greatest experience with flatwire personally.
Tried some on the Exocet and the Pulse. I was underwhelmed and noticed an immediate improvement when I switched over to standard round wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/7/17)

TheV said:


> Cool. I think I shall pick up some 24ga Ni80 during the week and give that a bash.
> I'm sure at the very least my Peerless will love that stuff.
> 
> I haven't had the greatest experience with flatwire personally.
> Tried some on the Exocet and the Pulse. I was underwhelmed and noticed an immediate improvement when I switched over to standard round wire.


Thanks. Will keep that in mind

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aneego (31/7/17)

Hey guys!

Is it just me, or do all of you guys have a problem with you battery wraps tearing while taking the battery out of your BB?

Is there a way I can fix this


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

Aneego said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Is it just me, or do all of you guys have a problem with you battery wraps tearing while taking the battery out of your BB?
> 
> Is there a way I can fix this


Not just you. The negative plate protrudes too much. Use pliers to flatten it (just put some paper towels or something between the pliers so that you don't scratch the top of the mod). You gotta squeeze it really hard a few times to get it to bend back a bit.

Then, always insert your battery positive end first. Take it out negative end first. (Use a band around the battery near the negative end, makes it much easier)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Aneego (31/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Not just you. The negative plate protrudes too much. Use pliers to flatten it (just put some paper towels or something between the pliers so that you don't scratch the top of the mod). You gotta squeeze it really hard a few times to get it to bend back a bit.
> 
> Then, always insert your battery positive end first. Take it out negative end first. (Use a band around the battery near the negative end, makes it much easier)



Thanks! I'll try that now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (1/8/17)

tool said:


> Yup, me, two of them. I use the smallest reducer on both SXK BBs, you will have to spread the legs of the reducer a bit, but then it works like a charm. Really, really good M2L vaping.



Thanks bud that's good news, just to make sure since I don't see any other brands, are you using the authentic? I remember the authentic didn't fit the clone V5's originally so the size was a bit different..


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/8/17)

I have spend the day reading the relevant forums full of information - some confusing and some contradicting, but to each his/her own.

I have come to the conclusion that the SXK Exocet is the most suitable pairing. I am still not sure if all problems have been sorted out with the exocet. I have seen some posts that there has been improvements with the latest batch (I see Sir Vape has stock). Here is my challenge - I'm only going to be in SA for two weeks and won't have much time to sort out problems before I return again and only be back in December. Is it "safe" to take the jump at this stage - what do you think?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (12/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have spend the day reading the relevant forums full of information - some confusing and some contradicting, but to each his/her own.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that the SXK Exocet is the most suitable pairing. I am still not sure if all problems have been sorted out with the exocet. I have seen some posts that there has been improvements with the latest batch (I see Sir Vape has stock). Here is my challenge - I'm only going to be in SA for two weeks and won't have much time to sort out problems before I return again and only be back in December. Is is "safe" to take the jump at this stage - what do you think?
> 
> ...


It depends, I guess. It's a bit luck-of-the-draw with the Exocet. I've had two bad ones, and one okay one. The SXK BB itself is fine, the Insider is probably fine too (just a ***** to wick correctly), the SXK Exocet is where it's a bit of a gamble. Many people have no issues - sure. But many others do, so yknow. It's probably 50/50.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have spend the day reading the relevant forums full of information - some confusing and some contradicting, but to each his/her own.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that the SXK Exocet is the most suitable pairing. I am still not sure if all problems have been sorted out with the exocet. I have seen some posts that there has been improvements with the latest batch (I see Sir Vape has stock). Here is my challenge - I'm only going to be in SA for two weeks and won't have much time to sort out problems before I return again and only be back in December. Is it "safe" to take the jump at this stage - what do you think?
> 
> ...


Take the jump!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/8/17)

Andre said:


> Take the jump!



@Andre - quick out of the starting blocks there mate . Any words of encouragement maybe? You seem very convinced



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/8/17)

YES! 
Just do a little maintenance, keep the condensation buildup to a minimum, wick it right, and make sure the positive pin is tight, 
That all I have to do to make sure I have no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (12/8/17)

@RenaldoRheeder, I would suggest, get the Exocet and the Insider. I personally prefer the Insider, I run them in three Billet Boxes. At least you have options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/8/17)

Petrus said:


> @RenaldoRheeder, I would suggest, get the Exocet and the Insider. I personally prefer the Insider, I run them in three Billet Boxes. At least you have options.



That's a good idea. I also have both. I prefer the Exo for some reason. There's really no major difference between the two, apart from the insiders wicking, if you mess up by 1mm, it dry hits. But the Exo has a really annoying gargle if you get that wrong, but at least it's vapeable

Hey look at that, putting words to paper helped me figure out the reason.... 
So yeah, that's the reason I prefer the Exo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Andre - quick out of the starting blocks there mate . Any words of encouragement maybe? You seem very convinced
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am, convinced that is. You really cannot beat the form factor of the BB. The Exocet is as easy as pie. The vape is great - I do airy MTL, many do restricted lung. Battery life is great. Not for high wattage, huge clouds - if that is your preferred vape. 

You do get moisture/leakage from time to time, but it all stays inside and a quick wipe is all that is needed. Do get a condensation plug to keep the moisture below and around the tank.

Go for it!

EDIT: Tried the Insider, but could not get it right. Would love to try an authentic Exocet to compare, but they are very, very scarce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/8/17)

OK - took the plunge this morning. Order placed for the SXK Billet Box, extra Boro, & Exocet. Will get that in September when I come to SA

Another quick question - I got the impression that a 3mm ID coil might be a tight fit on the Exocet - should I consider 2.5mm rather? I have not built coils yet - but have the equipment and some Haywire HWN Nichrome (round) 24 and 26 ga. Will this be OK or are there other suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> OK - took the plunge this morning. Order placed for the SXK Billet Box, extra Boro, & Exocet. Will get that in September when I come to SA
> 
> Another quick question - I got the impression that a 3mm ID coil might be a tight fit on the Exocet - should I consider 2.5mm rather? I have not built coils yet - but have the equipment and some Haywire HWN Nichrome (round) 24 and 26 ga. Will this be OK or are there other suggestions?



Yes @RenaldoRheeder... 2.5mm coils for the Exocet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @RenaldoRheeder... 2.5mm coils for the Exocet.



@Rob Fisher - what resistance should I be aiming for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rob Fisher - what resistance should I be aiming for?



For me anywhere between 0.4Ω to 0.6Ω is my happy place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> For me anywhere between 0.4Ω to 0.6Ω is my happy place.



Maybe building coils will be my Sunday pastime today  Thanks @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (13/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> OK - took the plunge this morning. Order placed for the SXK Billet Box, extra Boro, & Exocet. Will get that in September when I come to SA
> 
> Another quick question - I got the impression that a 3mm ID coil might be a tight fit on the Exocet - should I consider 2.5mm rather? I have not built coils yet - but have the equipment and some Haywire HWN Nichrome (round) 24 and 26 ga. Will this be OK or are there other suggestions?



I used to be a huge fan of 3mm ID coils and to some extent I still am. With regards to the Exocet though, the trade off between 2.5 and 3mm ID is very minimal. It has little to no impact on the difference in flavor. It does manage to restrict the already restricted airflow. Also, the hassle of squeezing in a 3mm ID vs just dropping in a 2.5 makes the 2.5 a better option for me personally. I've even gone as low as 2mm but that requires some skill to wick correctly and have no leaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> OK - took the plunge this morning. Order placed for the SXK Billet Box, extra Boro, & Exocet. Will get that in September when I come to SA
> 
> Another quick question - I got the impression that a 3mm ID coil might be a tight fit on the Exocet - should I consider 2.5mm rather? I have not built coils yet - but have the equipment and some Haywire HWN Nichrome (round) 24 and 26 ga. Will this be OK or are there other suggestions?


Yip, as @Rob Fisher said - 2.5 mm. I use clapton wire, around 0.7 ohms. Still want to order some pre-rolled ones from @RiaanRed. 
Consider getting another Exocet, then you will always have another full tank with another flavour at hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/17)

Andre said:


> Yip, as @Rob Fisher said - 2.5 mm. I use clapton wire, around 0.7 ohms. Still want to order some pre-rolled ones from @RiaanRed.
> Consider getting another Exocet, then you will always have another full tank with another flavour at hand.



@Andre do it as far as the 2.5 Fused Claptons from Riaan... it's pretty much all I use in my Exocets, Flos and almost all my other RTA's... if I have space I will put in a 3mm into my bigger RTA's. I'm totally convinced that fancy Fused Claptons and Aliens do enhance the flavour. But only the well made local ones... the Chinese bulk fancy coils are crap and you are better off with Kidney Puncher Ni80 normal coils than any of these cheapie coils I have tried.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## oombok (13/8/17)

Hi guys, I've had the SXK for about a month now and been using it with the Exocet clone without problems. Today, my BB just started firing for no reason. It wouldn't stop until I took out the battery. Now when I replace the battery, the fire button doesn't work and the unit only fires when I press the wattage up/down button. The firing continues once I press the button and only stops when I remove the battery again. I'm also unable to actually change the wattage up or down. When I remove the atomizer, the same problem persists, only it shows "no atomizer" when I press wattage up and down. Fire button still doesn't work in that case either.

Anyone had this problem? Looks like I'll have to send it back, but just want to consult the experts before I do


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/8/17)

oombok said:


> Hi guys, I've had the SXK for about a month now and been using it with the Exocet clone without problems. Today, my BB just started firing for no reason. It wouldn't stop until I took out the battery. Now when I replace the battery, the fire button doesn't work and the unit only fires when I press the wattage up/down button. The firing continues once I press the button and only stops when I remove the battery again. I'm also unable to actually change the wattage up or down. When I remove the atomizer, the same problem persists, only it shows "no atomizer" when I press wattage up and down. Fire button still doesn't work in that case either.
> 
> Anyone had this problem? Looks like I'll have to send it back, but just want to consult the experts before I do


Your fire button board is faulty.You would have to get it replaced.Speak to the vendor you bought it from.


----------



## oombok (13/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Your fire button board is faulty.You would have to get it replaced.Speak to the vendor you bought it from.


MY HERO! Thanks so much for the quick reply, I'll get in touch with the vendor


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/8/17)

Please keep us updated. 
Hope you get it sorted FAST


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vaper (14/8/17)

Just thought I'd dump my BB experience (approx 2 months) so far here...
Only 2.5mm builds - normal round Ni80 24g has definitely produced better flavor than Haywire Flat Ni80 24g.
The Exocet has marginally better flavor than the Insider, but has produced some mysterious dry hit situations, especially with the flatwire.
Wicking the Insider, despite popular belief, has been a breeze for me - haven't had a single dry hit on it yet. But the flavor of XXX is more menthol than litchi in the Insider.
I like them both I guess - with exactly the same build, the Exocet wins marginally in the flavor dept, hasn't leaked a drop, but is a bit more finnicky getting the wicking right. The Insider has slightly less flavor, is hassle-free wicking, but leaks a tad on the refill.
Maybe, just maybe, I need to add an authentic Odis Flow into the equation now...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ettiennedj (15/8/17)

Hi Guys. Got the mine today and accidentally while playing around with the settings I turned the screen off and for the life of me cant get it back on. Shows system off and fires but cant get it back on.


----------



## Christos (15/8/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi Guys. Got the mine today and accidentally while playing around with the settings I turned the screen off and for the life of me cant get it back on. Shows system off and fires but cant get it back on.


Press 5 times to lock.
Press and hold the fire and down button for a few secs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marechal (15/8/17)

Hi @ettiennedj , if you have a DNA 40 or 60, as @Christos said, if you have the 75W Asmodus chip, In unlocked mode - hold the Fire and Down buttons to get into settings mode, move to any other adjust option except screen off,....Taste Adjust, Screen Rotate and select with fire button, this will cancel Screen off mode,...exit settings by double press on fire button

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ettiennedj (15/8/17)

Marechal said:


> Hi @ettiennedj , if you have a DNA 40 or 60, as @Christos said, if you have the 75W Asmodus chip, In unlocked mode - hold the Fire and Down buttons to get into settings mode, move to any other adjust option except screen off,....Taste Adjust, Screen Rotate and select with fire button, this will cancel Screen off mode,...exit settings by double press on fire button


Awesome, did the trick. Thanks so much!


----------



## Petrus (16/8/17)

I saw some new colours is out. Purple and green. It looks good.


----------



## Roodt (16/8/17)

Petrus said:


> I saw some new colours is out. Purple and green. It looks good.


Do you perhaps have a link?


----------



## TheV (16/8/17)

Roodt said:


> Do you perhaps have a link?


Here you go:





http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/17568...ne-box-mod-kit-purple-aluminum-1-x-18650.html





http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/17826...en-aluminum-alloy-1-x-18650-evolv-dna-60.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/8/17)

TheV said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a strange green  I was hoping for a variant in green that had the look of the blue one ... if that makes any sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (16/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> What a strange green  I was hoping for a variant in green that had the look of the blue one ... if that makes any sense


Yeah dude, that green is not my favorite. The blue is nice!





http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/15892...ue-aluminum-alloy-1-x-18650-evolv-dna-60.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/8/17)

TheV said:


> Yeah dude, that green is not my favorite. The blue is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally agree


----------



## Roodt (16/8/17)

TheV said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. Now let's hope @Sir Vape gets these in


----------



## Roodt (16/8/17)

Or at least the blue ones...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (16/8/17)

Roodt said:


> Thanks. Now let's hope @Sir Vape gets these in


I know for sure @Morne from NoonClouds stocks the DNA 60W (in Black only at the moment). Maybe check with him if he has any other colors coming in?


----------



## Roodt (16/8/17)

TheV said:


> I know for sure @Morne from NoonClouds stocks the DNA 60W (in Black only at the moment). Maybe check with him if he has any other colors coming in?


Shot will do. Thanks a mill.


----------



## Stosta (16/8/17)

Roodt said:


> Thanks. Now let's hope @Sir Vape gets these in


Noonclouds will be bringing in the purple at Vapecon!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Roodt (16/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Noonclouds will be bringing in the purple at Vapecon!


Now if only i were able to go,the misses would have been super stoked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (16/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> totally agree



That blue one is nice... the green not so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> OK - took the plunge this morning. Order placed for the SXK Billet Box, extra Boro, & Exocet. Will get that in September when I come to SA



The pressure and scientific curiosity were just too much and I gave in - I have now order the SXK Insider deck as well

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/8/17)

Does anyone know if someone stocks the unicorn poo (purple) sxk DNA60??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool (19/8/17)

Imo there is no reason to opt for the DNA with the SXK BB, the SXK 70W chip is a very good one. In terms of battery life both of my 70W devices are better than my dober DNA60, you have the taste adjustement, and, important for me to get a hint of remaing puffs: the puff counter. I prefer the 70W over the DNA, if you could configure the box via escribe, ok, that would be it, but without a USB connection... No use for a DNA for me. 3fvape stocks the purple 70W, I would go fot that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/8/17)

tool said:


> Imo there is no reason to opt for the DNA with the SXK BB, the SXK 70W chip is a very good one. In terms of battery life both of my 70W devices are better than my dober DNA60, you have the taste adjustement, and, important for me to get a hint of remaing puffs: the puff counter. I prefer the 70W over the DNA, if you could configure the box via escribe, ok, that would be it, but without a USB connection... No use for a DNA for me. 3fvape stocks the purple 70W, I would go fot that one.



Ah, cool thanx man. 
I was thinking the batt life would be better, but if not, I think I'll look for a purple 70w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (20/8/17)

Look no further: https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collec...t-box-v4-style-70w-by-sxk?variant=43457374275

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (20/8/17)

acorn said:


> Look no further: https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collec...t-box-v4-style-70w-by-sxk?variant=43457374275
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


And they will be even cheaper at Vapecon if you are going to be joining @GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/8/17)

Oh yes!!
I'll def be there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/8/17)

TheV said:


> And they will be even cheaper at Vapecon if you are going to be joining @GerritVisagie



Don't you just love it to hear this kind off thing after you have just bought the drab black version 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't you just love it to hear this kind off thing after you have just bought the drab black version
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 I know your pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (20/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Oh yes!!
> I'll def be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be sure to stop over at the Noonclouds stand and chat to @Morne. He will definitely sort you out!



RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't you just love it to hear this kind off thing after you have just bought the drab black version
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Renaldo, that is the way the cookie crumbles eh. Besides, I personally think the black version looks absolutely fantastic.
If I ever find myself in the position where I can afford an original BB I am almost 100% convinced it will be a Rat Black. The drab black looks classic, classy and just fits with everything. Panel dress up options for days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/8/17)

TheV said:


> Be sure to stop over at the Noonclouds stand and chat to @Morne. He will definitely sort you out!
> 
> 
> Renaldo, that is the way the cookie crumbles eh. Besides, I personally think the black version looks absolutely fantastic.
> If I ever find myself in the position where I can afford an original BB I am almost 100% convinced it will be a Rat Black. The drab black looks classic, classy and just fits with everything. Panel dress up options for days!



Time will tell. I'll start playing with the SXK and see if the BB concept works for me. If it does, my next project will be the real thing. Xmas is around the corner and I'm still not sure what to get myself. I've been such a good boy this whole year 

PS - I'm always going for black, but a bit of color can't hurt



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (20/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Time will tell. I'll start playing with the SXK and see if the BB concept works for me. If it does, my next project will be the real thing. Xmas is around the corner and I'm still not sure what to get myself. I've been such a good boy this whole year
> 
> PS - I'm always going for black, but a bit of color can't hurt
> 
> ...


It is very easy to add a bright splash of color to the BB with some nice panels ... 
Xmas is indeed around the corner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (20/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Time will tell. I'll start playing with the SXK and see if the BB concept works for me. If it does, my next project will be the real thing. Xmas is around the corner and I'm still not sure what to get myself. I've been such a good boy this whole year
> 
> PS - I'm always going for black, but a bit of color can't hurt
> 
> ...


The sxk is as good as the authentic even Mr billet box aka Fisher said in his review. he did say that the exocet was not as good. and the next available atty would be the flow. rather invest in the bit thats actually producing the vapour. the flow probably cost as much the BB.. just MHO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (26/8/17)

Just got an SXK Exocet brand new. O ring seems cut. Is this right?


----------



## Ruan0.30 (26/8/17)

ShamZ said:


> Just got an SXK Exocet brand new. O ring seems cut. Is this right?
> View attachment 105528


Not just change it man... not a big problem.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (26/8/17)

ShamZ said:


> Just got an SXK Exocet brand new. O ring seems cut. Is this right?
> View attachment 105528



Sorted! Blonde moment


----------



## ShamZ (26/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Not just change it man... not a big problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Sorted. Thanks man. 

Thought it was bigger than those in the box. Didn't think that they stretch lol


----------



## Amir (26/8/17)

ShamZ said:


> Sorted. Thanks man.
> 
> Thought it was bigger than those in the box. Didn't think that they stretch lol



Be prepared to change a few more times. Make sure you lube em up before and after replacing because they are really brittle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/8/17)

Wow, I had the pleasure of the first setup of my friend's SXK BB. After giving the necessary parts a bath, I coiled and wicked the Exo clone, which was as easy as pie, lubb'ed up all the o'rings and filled the boro up with juice. From the start it worked like a boss, very impressed. I now need one sooner than sooner can be lol Great buy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paraddicted (31/8/17)

Hi recieved my SXK BB today but can't get the the tank apart and there's no manual can anyone please help me? I figure the glass should be able to slide out but it's not moving even a mm


----------



## GerritVisagie (31/8/17)

Brand new, those o rings are TIGHT!!
Just force it.... Gently.... But angrily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (31/8/17)

And then remember to lube them before you put the glass back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted (31/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Brand new, those o rings are TIGHT!!
> Just force it.... Gently.... But angrily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GerritVisagie said:


> And then remember to lube them before you put the glass back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you I've been trying but it's just not doing it. Scared i might just crack it


----------



## GerritVisagie (31/8/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Thank you I've been trying but it's just not doing it. Scared i might just crack it



Yeah. I know the feeling all too well. 
But once it starts to move, you're good. 
It's just that initial mm it needs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted (31/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Yeah. I know the feeling all too well.
> But once it starts to move, you're good.
> It's just that initial mm it needs
> 
> ...



Just found out that a rubber band does wonders. Thank you for your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (31/8/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Just found out that a rubber band does wonders. Thank you for your help



Happy to help. 
I hope you enjoy that BBOX as much as I do mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marechal (31/8/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Thank you I've been trying but it's just not doing it. Scared i might just crack it


I had one stuck like that, use a small strip of double sided tape on the glass to get a good grip and just slide it down first time after lube it will be fine,...worked for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paraddicted (31/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Happy to help.
> I hope you enjoy that BBOX as much as I do mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hope so too, just need to see how to coil and wick it properly. 



Marechal said:


> I had one stuck like that, use a small strip of double sided tape on the glass to get a good grip and just slide it down first time after lube it will be fine,...worked for me



Thank you  

What lube do you guys use for mods?


----------



## Andre (31/8/17)

Paraddicted said:


> I hope so too, just need to see how to coil and wick it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PG

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paraddicted (31/8/17)

Andre said:


> PG



Thanks @Andre


----------



## Andre (31/8/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Thanks @Andre


And I saw one of the reviewers just dipping the top part of the glass in the filled boro and wipes the outside after sliding in.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Paraddicted (31/8/17)

Andre said:


> And I saw one of the reviewers just dipping the top part of the glass in the filled boro and wipes the outside after sliding in.



Definitely something to keep in mind and a easy way to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (21/9/17)

I'm a bit late to the BB party, but what's everyone's favourite coils to use in these? Ideally looking for something with an SS coil and ceramic wicking, but open to suggestions. I almost exclusively vape rebuildables otherwise, so looking for something that's super low maintenance that I can pop in instantly and will last long.


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

Mike said:


> I'm a bit late to the BB party, but what's everyone's favourite coils to use in these? Ideally looking for something with an SS coil and ceramic wicking, but open to suggestions. I almost exclusively vape rebuildables, so looking for something that's super low maintenance.



Hi @Mike 
I am an exocet total noob, havent yet tried differemt builds 
But my fused clapton 2.5mm ID from RiaanRed The Coil Company that @Rob Fisher put in for me is doing splendidly so far. Good flavour and not too juice hungry at about 25 Watts. Resistance about 0.5 ohms
I think its Ni80 though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (21/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't you just love it to hear this kind off thing after you have just bought the drab black version
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Saw this now... if you want a bit more of a colourful edition of the BB, I’ll be there to take the black one off your hands Mr Rheeder! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (21/9/17)

Thanks @Silver, that sounds like a fantastic vape! I just love the airflow on these, beautiful little set-it and forget-it kinda vapes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

Mike said:


> Thanks @Silver, that sounds like a fantastic vape! I just love the airflow on these, beautiful little set-it and forget-it kinda vapes



I like it too @Mike
And the portability and no-leak factor is a win
My BB carried me through VapeCon this year without a fuss

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Saw this now... if you want a bit more of a colourful edition of the BB, I’ll be there to take the black one off your hands Mr Rheeder!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@shaun2707 - tell you what - buy the purple one then we swop . I don't think I'll get to everything in the two weeks that I have in SA. Testing of the SXK will probably only happen when I'm back in Nigeria. I have both the insider and the exocet SXK to play with. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

Mike said:


> I'm a bit late to the BB party, but what's everyone's favourite coils to use in these? Ideally looking for something with an SS coil and ceramic wicking, but open to suggestions. I almost exclusively vape rebuildables, so looking for something that's super low maintenance.


Are you asking which commercial coils are good in the billet or what coil to build... please excuse me being slow


----------



## Mike (21/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Are you asking which commercial coils are good in the billet or what coil to build... please excuse me being slow



Which commercial  If I wanted to put effort into rebuilding, I'd use something else (my fingers are dumb).


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/9/17)

Mike said:


> Which commercial  If I wanted to put effort into rebuilding, I'd use something else (my fingers are dumb).


The Wotofo Ssocc coils are the best. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (22/9/17)

TheV said:


> Yeah dude, that green is not my favorite. The blue is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to eat my words here ... I've just placed an order for a SXK BB DNA60W ... and its not Blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (22/9/17)

TheV said:


> I might have to eat my words here ... I've just placed an order for a SXK BB DNA60W ... and its not Blue



Hey bud, who did you order through? - am thinking I might need to do the same....


----------



## TheV (22/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Hey bud, who did you order through? - am thinking I might need to do the same....


Hey bud, I'm sorry to say but I grabbed the last DNA60 that Noonclouds had in stock (website shows stock but I spoke to them over the phone and they said its the last one).
Maybe give them a call just to be sure


----------



## Halfdaft (22/9/17)

Mike said:


> I'm a bit late to the BB party, but what's everyone's favourite coils to use in these? Ideally looking for something with an SS coil and ceramic wicking, but open to suggestions. I almost exclusively vape rebuildables, so looking for something that's super low maintenance.


My home made fused claptons at 2.5mm 6 wraps has crazy good flavour, but definitely try to get your hands on some of The Coil Company's coils!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike (22/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> My home made fused claptons at 2.5mm 6 wraps has crazy good flavour, but definitely try to get your hands on some of The Coil Company's coils!



I'm sure I could throw some fused ss on there, but if I wanted to build my own coils, I'd use a device designed for it. I want something that can be changed out within 15 seconds if need be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Mike said:


> I'm sure I could throw some fused ss on there, but if I wanted to build my own coils, I'd use a device designed for it. I want something that can be changed out within 15 seconds if need be.



Billet box is not the easiest and fastest to just change out the coils on the fly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> Billet box is not the easiest and fastest to just change out the coils on the fly



I think my point is not coming across clearly. Thanks for your input either way


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Mike said:


> I think my point is not coming across clearly. Thanks for your input either way



You're welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/9/17)

Mike said:


> I'm a bit late to the BB party, but what's everyone's favourite coils to use in these? Ideally looking for something with an SS coil and ceramic wicking, but open to suggestions. I almost exclusively vape rebuildables otherwise, so looking for something that's super low maintenance that I can pop in instantly and will last long.


Visited Vaper's Corner with my brother in law this morning. He bought a SXK BB. Rudi set up a Kangertech 0.5 ohm Clapton commercial coil in there for him, using the included adapter. Works perfectly and the flavour is good. Not a ceramic wick, but am sure you could do one of Kangertech's ceramic commercial coils in there too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/9/17)

So the rebuilding started


On my sxmini it reads at 0,74ohms in my vaping range. This is also the coil that i got in the exocet from @Deckie 


Rewicked it as per instruction from all the threads i have read last night


Installed it into the borro tank


Filled the tank with berry blaze from VM @Oupa


Fully installed and setup now for a daily run with it to see how performs.



I will post later how it performs. I am not gonna take my reo with because it will be unfair to the new sxk bb to have a replacement mod. So i am going to be out for most of the day with family. Guys enjoy the day and many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

Lovely documenting of the rewicking process @antonherbst 

So how did it perform?
Let us know

PS - in the 2nd last photo it seems there is a white streak of something, diagonally in the top left. Is this a seal or something? Or is it just the way the photo was taken?


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely documenting of the rewicking process @antonherbst
> 
> So how did it perform?
> Let us know
> ...



Hi @Silver that white diagonal line is juice against the front plastic of the tank. Think i might have over filled the fisrt one. 

The performance was a bit muted compared to my usual flavors from my merlin mini or the reo. But i used a different juice in the bb so i think it might have been that the juice does not work well with the bb. Any ways i now have vapeking amarula fruit in the tank and it is on point. Wow is an understatement of this juice noe in the bb. The performans is also alot better now as i had to rewick the same coil. And i think i did less cotton on this 2nd rewick and now its working. I am loving the bb. All i can say is thanks to @TheV for the tag in the sale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hi @Silver that white diagonal line is juice against the front plastic of the tank. Think i might have over filled the fisrt one.
> 
> The performance was a bit muted compared to my usual flavors from my merlin mini or the reo. But i used a different juice in the bb so i think it might have been that the juice does not work well with the bb. Any ways i now have vapeking amarula fruit in the tank and it is on point. Wow is an understatement of this juice noe in the bb. The performans is also alot better now as i had to rewick the same coil. And i think i did less cotton on this 2nd rewick and now its working. I am loving the bb. All i can say is thanks to @TheV for the tag in the sale



Great stuff, got a bit worried there for you for a moment with that diagonal line. 

I think all these devices have their own special place when it comes to the juices that make them shine. My BB is still doing nicely on a fruity menthol - it needs a rewick but i am not looking forward to it - lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

Silver said:


> Great stuff, got a bit worried there for you for a moment with that diagonal line.
> 
> I think all these devices have their own special place when it comes to the juices that make them shine. My BB is still doing nicely on a fruity menthol - it needs a rewick but i am not looking forward to it - lol



One thing is i am super sensitive to my devices. Taking great care when working with my vape goodies. As for the menthol mix. That is my next tank full to test the different flavours. I will report back on those tests aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/9/17)

Oh menthols and the BBOX 
Silver is 100% right. 
You will not be disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Oh menthols and the BBOX
> Silver is 100% right.
> You will not be disappointed
> 
> ...



But this now leaves me with a problem. I do not want to follow in @Rob Fisher 's foot steps and have everything filled with xxx I want some variaty to my flovours.  I think once you go down the xxx route there is no returning to the normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (25/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hi @Silver that white diagonal line is juice against the front plastic of the tank. Think i might have over filled the fisrt one.
> 
> The performance was a bit muted compared to my usual flavors from my merlin mini or the reo. But i used a different juice in the bb so i think it might have been that the juice does not work well with the bb. Any ways i now have vapeking amarula fruit in the tank and it is on point. Wow is an understatement of this juice noe in the bb. The performans is also alot better now as i had to rewick the same coil. And i think i did less cotton on this 2nd rewick and now its working. I am loving the bb. All i can say is thanks to @TheV for the tag in the sale


Only a pleasure for the tag. I'm happy you managed to grab the deal!
Good to hear that the BB is finding its place.
We will have to compare notes regarding the rebuilding process sooner rather than later.
I'm still on the build @Morne did for me


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

TheV said:


> Only a pleasure for the tag. I'm happy you managed to grab the deal!
> Good to hear that the BB is finding its place.
> We will have to compare notes regarding the rebuilding process sooner rather than later.
> I'm still on the build @Morne did for me



Definately. I am on a clapton 5 wrap 2,5mm ID. Not sure on the wire as i got it like this from @Deckie


----------



## Jengz (25/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Definately. I am on a clapton 5 wrap 2,5mm ID. Not sure on the wire as i got it like this from @Deckie


Hi @antonherbst please can you send a pic of the 2.5 mm Clapton when u get a chance? I built the bb with a 2.5 Clapton and the coil was so close to the posts I was scared it would short or have a metal taste and the process of rebuilding the Exocet is not a 5-10 minute job, so I opted for 2mm, I think a 2.5 diameter coil will shine in this setup!

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Hi @antonherbst please can you send a pic of the 2.5 mm Clapton when u get a chance? I built the bb with a 2.5 Clapton and the coil was so close to the posts I was scared it would short or have a metal taste and the process of rebuilding the Exocet is not a 5-10 minute job, so I opted for 2mm, I think a 2.5 diameter coil will shine in this setup!
> 
> Thanks in advance



I hope this photo helps.


I have made sure the coil is not touching. And i checked it with a coil kit. Maybe try a 2,4mm id on the clapton wire. I have drill bits for the sizes i cant wrap with my coiling kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

Hello guys. This might have been discussed earlier in the thread. If so sorry for asking again. Is their a manual for the sxk bb 70w asmodus board? I am wanting to setup the curve mode for this awesome device. Any help in finding a manual will be very welcomed and i thank you in advance


----------



## Petrus (26/9/17)

@antonherbst, since I squonk 9/10 times, I was also dissapointed in the flavour of the Exocet. I only use the Insider in 3 of my Billet Boxes. 2.5mm alien coils. Flavour is spot on. One is filled with menthol, and the other with tobacco's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I hope this photo helps.
> View attachment 108098
> 
> I have made sure the coil is not touching. And i checked it with a coil kit. Maybe try a 2,4mm id on the clapton wire. I have drill bits for the sizes i cant wrap with my coiling kit.


Solid! Thanks for the pic, I think my Clapton wire was a tad thicker, hence the touch, getting some n80 geekvapes today that should be able wrap just like that! Thanks for the help, and the drill bit idea is brilliant! I’ve never thought of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hello guys. This might have been discussed earlier in the thread. If so sorry for asking again. Is their a manual for the sxk bb 70w asmodus board? I am wanting to setup the curve mode for this awesome device. Any help in finding a manual will be very welcomed and i thank you in advance



I have searched far and wide for a manual, couldn't find one anywhere.
The power curve works in seconds (adjustable) and the wattage is based on you current setting. 
So every column on the graph Wil be determined by the time interval you set, and the + or - 5 or 10 wil be above your pre set 27 or whatever watts. 
It takes some playing to get it right. 
Let me know hoe it goes and if you need more info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Oh i just have to find out if i am the only one to do this sometimes.

Sometimes when i vape on the bb i accidentally close the air holes holding the bb in my hands. And then when i drag it feels like a very tight mtl draw but then i remember the air holes. And i get a short little chukkle to myself about it and then i shift the bb into another position. And then i vape on and love the flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh i just have to find out if i am the only one to do this sometimes.
> 
> Sometimes when i vape on the bb i accidentally close the air holes holding the bb in my hands. And then when i drag it feels like a very tight mtl draw but then i remember the air holes. And i get a short little chukkle to myself about it and then i shift the bb into another position. And then i vape on and love the flavor.


I've done that "once or twice" 
My default grip has now adjusted to a position where that is not likely to happen anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> I've done that "once or twice"
> My default grip has now adjusted to a position where that is not likely to happen anymore



Ja, i know it.. It's called the "I look like I'm drinking a cup of tea, with my pinky in the air" grip



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/9/17)

Hi guys just some feed back on my SXK BB, had it for about a month now. BEST vape i ever had, then it started last week thursday the watts would just start run up al the way to 70 watts and back to 1w and then 70 wat, when loosening te back where the power button is all was well again, but nou its completely dead, and my moer is way high, R1500 down the shitter, funny thing im hoping its my bad luck and is was the one bad unit, because im already contemplating ordering a new one


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Hi guys just some feed back on my SXK BB, had it for about a month now. BEST vape i ever had, then it started last week thursday the watts would just start run up al the way to 70 watts and back to 1w and then 70 wat, when loosening te back where the power button is all was well again, but nou its completely dead, and my moer is way high, R1500 down the shitter, funny thing im hoping its my bad luck and is was the one bad unit, because im already contemplating ordering a new one


Did you purchase it new? If so, surely you should be able to take it back to the supplier.
Sounds like a faulty unit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/9/17)

Yeah its new, look like its a 7 day return policy with the retailer.


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Yeah its new, look like its a 7 day return policy with the retailer.


Have you spoken to the retailer?
I do believe it is not unreasonable to expect a total failure like this to be taken care of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/9/17)

I will do what they say, thanks man, i am just so irrated the bb is just realy shuch a vantastic vape for me anything else at mommet is just 2 grade.


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> I will do what they say, thanks man, i am just so irrated the bb is just realy shuch a vantastic vape for me anything else at mommet is just 2 grade.


Agreed bud, once the BB bites its bad 
Good luck! Keep us posted on the proceedings. I hope you get your BB sorted without too much difficulty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (4/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> I will do what they say, thanks man, i am just so irrated the bb is just realy shuch a vantastic vape for me anything else at mommet is just 2 grade.


Did you manage to sort something out here?


----------



## PuffingCrow (4/10/17)

TheV said:


> Did you manage to sort something out here?


Man my irritation in not having the BB got the better of me, and I with my "electronic skill" thought I will fix it myself and ended up make things worse
So hence the new BB that arrived yesterday, the mind off and addict is a very complicated thing

But I am back in Nirvana me and BB v2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (4/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Man my irritation in not having the BB got the better of me, and I with my "electronic skill" thought I will fix it myself and ended up make things worse
> So hence the new BB that arrived yesterday, the mind off and addict is a very complicated thing
> 
> But I am back in Nirvana me and BB v2


Sorry for your loss but glad to hear BB v2 is treating you well 
I hope this one lasts a bit longer bud

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

First solo rebuild of the BB:






So far so good! Absolutely loving this device

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/10/17)

TheV said:


> First solo rebuild of the BB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good buddy.   

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Looking good buddy.
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Thanks man! This has officially taken top spot as my favorite device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/10/17)

TheV said:


> First solo rebuild of the BB:
> 
> So far so good! Absolutely loving this device



Well done mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

Rewicked with cotton bacon and the choc mint juice @TheV was kind enough to give me some. More. .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Rewicked with cotton bacon and the choc mint juice @TheV was kind enough to give me some. More. .
> View attachment 110023


Enjoy bud. Always happy to share

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

TheV said:


> First solo rebuild of the BB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff @TheV
Nice to see hulk undressed 
What build did you put in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @TheV
> Nice to see hulk undressed
> What build did you put in?


Speaking of Hulk undressed. She has some very special battery wraps coming in! 
It's still the baby Alien coil I got from @Amir. Just cleaned it up, straightened it out and Rewicked it. Did the tails nice and short and she is vaping up a storm. I'm one happy vaper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

TheV said:


> Speaking of Hulk undressed. She has some very special battery wraps coming in!
> It's still the baby Alien coil I got from @Amir. Just cleaned it up, straightened it out and Rewicked it. Did the tails nice and short and she is vaping up a storm. I'm one happy vaper!



Ok cool

I am curious. A lot of folk use aliens and fused claptons in their exocets or Billet Box atties. Am wondering if anyone has tried a "standard build" with normal round wire, ie nothing exotic. And how does the flavour and longevity compare?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> 
> I am curious. A lot of folk use aliens and fused claptons in their exocets or Billet Box atties. Am wondering if anyone has tried a "standard build" with normal round wire, ie nothing exotic. And how does the flavour and longevity compare?



Hi @Silver I have a normal Ni80 6 wrap @ 2,5mm standard coil in and the vape is amazing. I have now juiced up 4 different profiles and they are on point with flavor.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hi @Silver I have a normal Ni80 6 wrap @ 2,5mm standard coil in and the vape is amazing. I have now juiced up 4 different profiles and they are on point with flavor.



Thanks @antonherbst , nice to know
Do you have a contact coil or a spaced coil?


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst , nice to know
> Do you have a contact coil or a spaced coil?



Its a tight coil @Silver 

I still need to learn how to do proper spaced coils. I don't have a photo of it and this is a first for me as i like to take vape photos to easier remember what i did last time. But i know its a ni80 6wrap 2,5mm tight coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Its a tight coil @Silver
> 
> I still need to learn how to do proper spaced coils. I don't have a photo of it and this is a first for me as i like to take vape photos to easier remember what i did last time. But i know its a ni80 6wrap 2,5mm tight coil.



Thanks @antonherbst 

I generally do contact coils too. In my early days with the RM2 i was getting quite a bit of spitting with spaced coils and i didnt like it. Maybe my wicking wasnt good enough and maybe i should have persevered. 

It was @RIEFY that famously showed us a few years back how in theory you get more surface area with spaced coils because the wick bumps up against the sides of the wire in the spaces. And he showed a great photo once which was intriguing. I still want to experiment more with spaced.

I believe its not difficult to do spaced. You just do a normal contact and then when its still on the mandrel, you pull it apart quite a bit, then push it close together. When you let go, there are spaces between the wraps. And you can "pick" at it with a sharp tool to even out the spaces.

I want to try spaced coils in some of my devices. Its on my todo list


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> 
> I am curious. A lot of folk use aliens and fused claptons in their exocets or Billet Box atties. Am wondering if anyone has tried a "standard build" with normal round wire, ie nothing exotic. And how does the flavour and longevity compare?



I have a normal round wire NI80 24g 0.67ohm 2.5id in the iPanther with XXX , but can't compare to anything else. I'm happy with the flavor. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst
> 
> I generally do contact coils too. In my early days with the RM2 i was getting quite a bit of spitting with spaced coils and i didnt like it. Maybe my wicking wasnt good enough and maybe i should have persevered.
> 
> ...



It seems as thou the to do list never ends in vaping. I have a few things on my list and its not getting any shorter. for now the tight coils works wonders and why change when something works. One day when i find a change i will do it. Until then plain tight coils in all my setups running between 0,5 and 0,7 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jamie (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> 
> I am curious. A lot of folk use aliens and fused claptons in their exocets or Billet Box atties. Am wondering if anyone has tried a "standard build" with normal round wire, ie nothing exotic. And how does the flavour and longevity compare?



I've been using plain 26g Kanthal, 2.5mm, around 0.6ohm in mine at the moment, just because thats what I had. It's good but I think it could be better. I tried some NI80 26g that I have but I find it tends to break when I dry burn it, so I gave up for now.

I have been tempted to buy some fused claptons to compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (12/10/17)

I exclusively use flat60 haywire 24 ga and build 3mm coils for my billet box. I prefer the Insider atty. I have tried some of these fancy coils, but keep on going back to my Flatwire.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Petrus said:


> I exclusively use flat60 haywire 24 ga and build 3mm coils for my billet box. I prefer the Insider atty. I have tried some of these fancy coils, but keep on going back to my Flatwire.



@Petrus , is that flatwire Kanthal or NI80?


----------



## Petrus (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Petrus , is that flatwire Kanthal or NI80?


Both are nichrome. Flat 60 is a nichrome with a faster ramp up time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

Hello fellow vapers. I am busy with a pitstop for my reo and sapor dripper.

While i am cleaning i picked up the bb and looked down the chimney into the coil and saw that i had juice build up.

What i need to know is does anybody else have this build up in their bb chimneys?

If so what could cause this and how do i stop this from happening?


----------



## Raindance (15/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow vapers. I am busy with a pitstop for my reo and sapor dripper.
> 
> While i am cleaning i picked up the bb and looked down the chimney into the coil and saw that i had juice build up.
> 
> ...





Like This?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow vapers. I am busy with a pitstop for my reo and sapor dripper.
> 
> While i am cleaning i picked up the bb and looked down the chimney into the coil and saw that i had juice build up.
> 
> ...


How much build up do you have and how bothersome is it?

The chimney on mine is not dry by any stretch but its not bothersome whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (15/10/17)

My BB came without any instructions (user manual) and I am finding the SXK chip a bit foreign. Can anybody direct me to where I can find a type of user manual for this device?

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 110427
> 
> Like This?



Exactly like that. And it is not that i get the juice taste on my lips but i just find the build up awkward


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

TheV said:


> How much build up do you have and how bothersome is it?
> 
> The chimney on mine is not dry by any stretch but its not bothersome whatsoever.



Not that terrible but i dont like the build up. I think its just spit back of vapor that acumalates in the chimney.


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

Raindance said:


> My BB came without any instructions (user manual) and I am finding the SXK chip a bit foreign. Can anybody direct me to where I can find a type of user manual for this device?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have looked without any prevail. What is is that you want to know about the settngs? I have found that the fire button and the arrow showing towards the borro tank pressed together goes into the menu

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (15/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have looked without any prevail. What is is that you want to know about the settngs? I have found that the fire button and the arrow showing towards the borro tank pressed together goes into the menu


 Awesome, now I'm getting somewhere. Thanks.

ITO the juice build up, I think its just condensation. Think its normal and nothing to worry about.

Off to explore the menu! Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have looked without any prevail. What is is that you want to know about the settngs? I have found that the fire button and the arrow showing towards the borro tank pressed together goes into the menu



@antonherbst - so there I learned something new. Now what else can I do? For instance how do I get out of the menu again?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/10/17)

Double tap the fire button


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/10/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Double tap the fire button
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool @GerritVisagie - 2 new things learned today. This is a good day 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

I have decided to write a little manual help for any sxk bb 70w owners as i have learnt over the last month of having mine and what i found. This is in no way the supplier manual but more a learnt by exploration manual of my bb 70w. 

This is not for the dna model. 

So here is my take of what is important to know on how to operate the sxk bb.

Intro for the purpose of this when using the arrow keys i will say that the one pointing at the juice tank is up and the one facing the bottom of the billet box to be down. And then we have the fire button on the oposite side of the bb.

1. To switch the mod on and off - you need to press the fire button 5 times in quick concession.

2. To access the menu press and hold both the up and fire button. 

3. In the menu the up and down buttons will go on to the various availible menu options. Number of puffs, Taste adjustment=power curve, Screen off/on and screen rotation. 

4. The fire and down button does not relate to any option or settings. 

5. To lock the wattage of the bb you can press both the up and down button together to get the billet box locked on the desired wattage setting.

These are just the basic button options and what they do. 

In the various menu options i would suggest playing around with the configurations to see what each one does. 

I have however learned that the power curve mode the mod can be setup to fire from the set wattage in higher/lower wattage and longer/shorter time intervals. 

This will hopefully help the newbs with their billet boxes and i am no expert with these mods. If any bb owner has learnt more from their bb other than what i have highlighted here please inform me so that we can add it into the guide for the 70w versions billet boxes. 

Any dna bb owner is welcome to also inform me and we can make like a small list of instructions for the bb owners.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hakhan (16/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have decided to write a little manual help for any sxk bb 70w owners as i have learnt over the last month of having mine and what i found. This is in no way the supplier manual but more a learnt by exploration manual of my bb 70w.
> 
> This is not for the dna model.
> 
> ...


3 taps of the power button will get you into wattage/mech node

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/10/17)

And your set wattage in power mode, will be your base wattage in TC mode. 
So to adjust that, you need to go back to power mode and adjust there. Then back to TC mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (17/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks man! This has officially taken top spot as my favorite device


@TheV ,hi guy.This mod has peaked my interest of late but I have some questions.
First what is better the DNA version or the SXK board one?My research has led me to believe that this mod has no USB port so why pay extra if you can't hook up to escribe?The 70w version is said to be slightly overpowered ( I like this) mainly I'd like to know how users feel about the two versions. Secondly what Atty gives the best flavor?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/10/17)

kev mac said:


> @TheV ,hi guy.This mod has peaked my interest of late but I have some questions.
> First what is better the DNA version or the SXK board one?My research has led me to believe that this mod has no USB port so why pay extra if you can't hook up to escribe?The 70w version is said to be slightly overpowered ( I like this) mainly I'd like to know how users feel about the two versions. Secondly what Atty gives the best flavor?



@kev mac, you are sure to get so more detailed responses. I have been using the 70W SXK version for a short while now, and it is defenitely a game changer. I have only tested with the SXK Insider and Exocet. In my opinion (between those two) the Exocet wins in flavor. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

kev mac said:


> @TheV ,hi guy.This mod has peaked my interest of late but I have some questions.
> First what is better the DNA version or the SXK board one?My research has led me to believe that this mod has no USB port so why pay extra if you can't hook up to escribe?The 70w version is said to be slightly overpowered ( I like this) mainly I'd like to know how users feel about the two versions. Secondly what Atty gives the best flavor?


Hi @kev mac  I'm by no means a BB expert but I will add my 2 cents to the mix.
I've used both the SXK DNA60 and SXK 70 but not really side by side with the same atty, build and juice, so I can't say for sure, but they are much the same in my opinion.
I bought the SXK DNA60 purely because it is the same chip that you get in the authentic Billet Box, not because there was overwhelming evidence that it is better than the SXK 70.
There is indeed no directly accessible USB port on the DNA60 but you can hook up a Evolve data board if you are willing to open the device up and do some very minor disassembly if you were so inclined.
Unfortunately I can't comment on the SXK 70 being overpowered. Perhaps another user here can?
Either way, I don't think you can go wrong with either device. The SXK 70 is quite a bit cheaper and definitely more readily available.
I've heard very little complaints from the SXK 70 users 

Regarding the attys, that is where things get interesting.
By far the general consensus seems ... get the Exocet. Maybe not for better flavor (because I've heard the argument go either way) but mostly for ease of use.
The Exocet is (according to most) much easier than the Insider to get right. This alone would lead me to recommend the Exocet over the Insider.
These SXK attys are cheap enough to consider getting both down the line. That is what I did. I got the Exocet with my BB and later placed an order for the Insider (which I'm still waiting for).

One thing that I feel I have to mention that you did not ask about is the draw on the BB. Depending on what you are used to, or what you preference is, the BB might not be to your liking because of the draw. If you are used to vaping a Goon 1.5 with the airflow all the way open (who does that?) the BB is gonna feel like you are trying to suck a golf ball through a straw. It is not an excessively restricted MTL draw but it is certainly more restricted that most of the large airy attys on the market today. Think more Hadaly and less Goon. Just something to keep in mind.

It has quickly crept up the ranks and taken the absolute #1 spot in my vaping arsenal ... but as with anything vaping (and most other things in life) - It is a personal preference

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/10/17)

TheV said:


> Hi @kev mac  I'm by no means a BB expert but I will add my 2 cents to the mix.
> I've used both the SXK DNA60 and SXK 70 but not really side by side with the same atty, build and juice, so I can't say for sure, but they are much the same in my opinion.
> I bought the SXK DNA60 purely because it is the same chip that you get in the authentic Billet Box, not because there was overwhelming evidence that it is better than the SXK 70.
> There is indeed no directly accessible USB port on the DNA60 but you can hook up a Evolve data board if you are willing to open the device up and do some very minor disassembly if you were so inclined.
> ...



Having buildt both the SXK versions of the Insider and Exocet (and specifically following @Rob Fisher advice on the little wicking for the Insider) I found them to be equal in ease of building. I have an issue with leaking when refilling the Insider, but have not spend time to investigate it further. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (17/10/17)

From what I can tell, the 70W version appears 'overpowered' as it under-reads resistance... my BB coils read about 0.45 on the mod that I build them on, but read 0.38 in the BB. Which is why they run hotter.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (17/10/17)

If anyone else has been experiencing some dry hit /wicking issues on the SXK Exocet - like I have, and @Rob Fisher did when he tested it - I think I've found the cause...
You need to drop your coil as low as you can, obviously without touching the base. If your coil is any higher, the wick gets a bit restricted by the top cap. You can see this by removing your wick, keeping the top cap on, and looking at the atty through the wick holes. I don't have an original Exocet to compare it too, but I have heard that the juice-flow channels on the original are deeper, allowing for better wicking. Since dropping my coil, I haven't had any wicking issues at all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Marechal (18/10/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> From what I can tell, the 70W version appears 'overpowered' as it under-reads resistance... my BB coils read about 0.45 on the mod that I build them on, but read 0.38 in the BB. Which is why they run hotter.



@Darth Vaper are you sure it is not your mod that gives you a wrong reading, reason I ask is I tested my Exocet and Insider on two different mods and compared with two different 70w BB's and a BB DNA40 and I get the same reading on all, at most 0.01 variance


----------



## Darth Vaper (18/10/17)

I guess it could be. But I've heard of others - on this and other forums - also saying the SXK BB's under-read resistance (relative to other mods). So I didn't doubt my other mod. But yes, I could be wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (18/10/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> I guess it could be. But I've heard of others - on this and other forums - also saying the SXK BB's under-read resistance (relative to other mods). So I didn't doubt my other mod. But yes, I could be wrong



What coils do you use? I don't use fancy coils, I only use 24g or 26g kanthal,.........maybe the reason!


----------



## Darth Vaper (18/10/17)

Marechal said:


> What coils do you use? I don't use fancy coils, I only use 24g or 26g kanthal,.........maybe the reason!


Me neither - typically just plain round 24g Ni80


----------



## kev mac (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> Hi @kev mac  I'm by no means a BB expert but I will add my 2 cents to the mix.
> I've used both the SXK DNA60 and SXK 70 but not really side by side with the same atty, build and juice, so I can't say for sure, but they are much the same in my opinion.
> I bought the SXK DNA60 purely because it is the same chip that you get in the authentic Billet Box, not because there was overwhelming evidence that it is better than the SXK 70.
> There is indeed no directly accessible USB port on the DNA60 but you can hook up a Evolve data board if you are willing to open the device up and do some very minor disassembly if you were so inclined.
> ...


@TheV ,thanks for the info.About the draw,how's it compared to the Skyline clone?


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

kev mac said:


> @TheV ,thanks for the info.About the draw,how's it compared to the Skyline clone?


Only a pleasure @kev mac.
I'm gonna be honest and announce my ignorance here. I haven't had more than a minute with a Scyline (still waiting on mine to be delivered) so I would not be a very useful source of information as far as that is considered. I think with the right (or no) airdisk it should be fairly similar.
Tagging @BioHAZarD, @Amir, @SAVapeGear, @Silver, @Rob Fisher to comment on the above (off the top of my head who I can think of that has and uses both). Thanks


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> Only a pleasure @kev mac.
> I'm gonna be honest and announce my ignorance here. I haven't had more than a minute with a Scyline (still waiting on mine to be delivered) so I would not be a very useful source of information as far as that is considered. I think with the right (or no) airdisk it should be fairly similar.
> Tagging @BioHAZarD, @Amir, @SAVapeGear, @Silver, @Rob Fisher to comment on the above (off the top of my head who I can think of that has and uses both). Thanks


Hmm. If I remember correctly with the large airflow disc the bb with exocet is still more airy but I would not say it is a huge difference. 

After a tank or two you don't even notice it. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frank Zef (19/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have decided to write a little manual help for any sxk bb 70w owners as i have learnt over the last month of having mine and what i found. This is in no way the supplier manual but more a learnt by exploration manual of my bb 70w.
> 
> This is not for the dna model.
> 
> ...



6.Three clicks of the power button opens the menu for Ni, SS, Ti, Wattage or Mech mode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> Only a pleasure @kev mac.
> I'm gonna be honest and announce my ignorance here. I haven't had more than a minute with a Scyline (still waiting on mine to be delivered) so I would not be a very useful source of information as far as that is considered. I think with the right (or no) airdisk it should be fairly similar.
> Tagging @BioHAZarD, @Amir, @SAVapeGear, @Silver, @Rob Fisher to comment on the above (off the top of my head who I can think of that has and uses both). Thanks



I find the Skyline quite restrictive.
I am using it with the 3rd largest airdisk. I haven't tried any others because I quite like it the way it is.
The BB / Exocet is way airier than my current Skyline setup.

BB/Exocet would probably be classed as a reasonably restricted lung hit.
Then if that is the case, my current Skyline setup would be a _very _restricted lung hit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/10/17)

Silver said:


> I find the Skyline quite restrictive.
> I am using it with the 3rd largest airdisk. I haven't tried any others because I quite like it they way it is.
> The BB / Exocet is way airier than my current Skyline setup.
> 
> ...


I wonder the draw compares between the skyline and the clone? probably similar?


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I wonder the draw compares between the skyline and the clone? probably similar?



I would imagine the same @BioHAZarD 
i think some folk have tried both

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (20/10/17)

Been using my BB for a few months now and I love it

Makes for a perfect evening chill at home vape. Not much clouds to get the missus upset and flavor is on point. 

Cannot fault this device at all

Like the guys have been saying, rebuilding is a mission. But other than that it's awesome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Riaz said:


> Been using my BB for a few months now and I love it
> 
> Makes for a perfect evening chill at home vape. Not much clouds to get the missus upset and flavor is on point.
> 
> ...



The bb is on point and i love it to bits, more than i would have liked in the beginning. The building i find very easy and its all part of the therapy sessions a vape pit stop gives you on the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> The bb is on point and i love it to bits, more than i would have liked in the beginning. The building i find very easy and its all part of the therapy sessions a vape pit stop gives you on the weekend.



@antonherbst , i have the exact same feeling and the reason I’m trying to fund another one or two or three


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

jm10 said:


> @antonherbst , i have the exact same feeling and the reason I’m trying to fund another one or two or three
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The bb are very good setups. Maybe a 4th one could also work.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> The bb are very good setups. Maybe a 4th one could also work.



Indeed @antonherbst - BB will stay in my future, and I don't even need a crystal ball to tell. I do have something to tell, but it will have to wait for a highly anticipated delivery 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Indeed @antonherbst - BB will stay in my future, and I don't even need a crystal ball to tell. I do have something to tell, but it will have to wait for a highly anticipated delivery
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Hahaha. I know. I was sworn to absolute secrecy on it. The bb are awesome mods and they work wonders.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hahaha. I know. I was sworn to absolute secrecy on it. The bb are awesome mods and they work wonders.



&Antonherbst - I do have a forum friend that seems to get as excited as I do about vape mail. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> &Antonherbst - I do have a forum friend that seems to get as excited as I do about vape mail.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Oh not just a friend. We are a couple of guys that gets happy with vape mail. Especially the elite mods that have stood the test of time. I know you wil be a happy vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/17)

It seems I haven't been keeping up with the times, as usual, so I'm a bit behind.

So I read as much as possible about this "ding", and am I correct in my assumptions on why you all love it so much?:


RDA like flavour production
Durable, because all the parts are inside the box (can't break glass)
Suits both MTL and DLH
Looks cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

rogue zombie said:


> It seems I haven't been keeping up with the times, as usual, so I'm a bit behind.
> 
> So I read as much as possible about this "ding", and am I correct in my assumptions on why you all love it so much?:
> 
> ...



* easy to carry around 
* excellent battery usage
* light on Juice
* all round fantastic vape 
* makes my favorite juice - XXX - absolutely shine 
* etc etc 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

rogue zombie said:


> It seems I haven't been keeping up with the times, as usual, so I'm a bit behind.
> 
> So I read as much as possible about this "ding", and am I correct in my assumptions on why you all love it so much?:
> 
> ...



Hi @rogue zombie , you on the right track
Just some comments from my side from my experience with it

With the exocet inside, its not MTL. Its a restricted lung hit. 

A positive for me is the size, its very portable. Probably the most portable, considering the vape one gets out of it. The shape makes it easy to fit into a pocket. I am not a "pocket carrier" vaper at all and yet I carried the BB in my pocket the whole way through VapeCon. Rob Fisher said I would and I didnt believe him. He was right. The other side of this is that it doesnt leak or dribble etc.

One of the biggest positives for me is just how easy it is to refill. It takes a few seconds. No bogroll required! I love that.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

rogue zombie said:


> It seems I haven't been keeping up with the times, as usual, so I'm a bit behind.
> 
> So I read as much as possible about this "ding", and am I correct in my assumptions on why you all love it so much?:
> 
> ...





RenaldoRheeder said:


> * easy to carry around
> * excellent battery usage
> * light on Juice
> * all round fantastic vape
> ...



I can add

Form factor is amazing small.
Very customizable.
And yes the juice consumption is amazing good.
And it wicks&coils super easy with the exocet atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/17)

Thank you all. This is definitely on my list then. Sounds like it ticks all the boxes I like ticked.

If anyone has both, is the Exocet's draw similar to the OL16 or Cyclops?
I like restricted Lung hitting, but not too restricted. 

What I'm asking is, can you definitely DLH? without going blue in the face


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you all. This is definitely on my list then. Sounds like it ticks all the boxes I like ticked.
> 
> If anyone has both, is the Exocet's draw similar to the OL16 or Cyclops?
> I like restricted Lung hitting, but not too restricted.
> ...



Hi @rogue zombie 
I have the Exocet and the OL16. I would say its similar to the OL16 on the biggest air setting, maybe the Exocet is even a little bit airier

Its definitely lung hit and a nice one.
Not too loose like the big airy atties - Goon et al
But not overly restrictive either.

I find it lovely for the fruity menthols

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you all. This is definitely on my list then. Sounds like it ticks all the boxes I like ticked.
> 
> If anyone has both, is the Exocet's draw similar to the OL16 or Cyclops?
> I like restricted Lung hitting, but not too restricted.
> ...



Yes you can.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/17)

Sounds perfect then. Thank you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Sounds perfect then. Thank you all.


But....it has electronics, which you break all the time - by just looking at it!!! Other than that, a great mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Andre said:


> But....it has electronics, which you break all the time - by just looking at it!!! Other than that, a great mod.



Agreed @Andre
I suppose one needs a mechanical backup device for when the electronics decides to go on the blink
So far so good on mine but its young still

Mind you my little iStick20 and iStick50 have gone flawlessly for years, electronics wise. I am quite careful with them but the istick20 (evod driver) has taken several falls and it still chugs along.


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

@rogue zombie I have both the BB and the OL16(on a reo) and like @Silver said both is a restricted lung hit but not to restricted. I enjoy the vape from both and they both have their own space in my daily vape. I know you will not be disappointed from the vape you get from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (20/10/17)

Andre said:


> But....it has electronics, which you break all the time - by just looking at it!!! Other than that, a great mod.


Heaven forbid it ever happens, but in case the board does malfunction, the BB design can very easily be converted into a mech mod.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Heaven forbid it ever happens, but in case the board does malfunction, the BB design can very easily be converted into a mech mod.



I am not sure if i should ask this bit does that method require the following tool?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am not sure if i should ask this bit does that method require the following tool?
> View attachment 110992


I would not have it any other way! Lol, you know me so well!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (20/10/17)

Raindance said:


> I would not have it any other way! Lol, you know me so well!





Need I say more...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 111004
> 
> Need I say more...



Give that man a bells. 

And some duct tape.

He is off to save another not allowed to move part with duct tape.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/17)

Andre said:


> But....it has electronics, which you break all the time - by just looking at it!!! Other than that, a great mod.



Lmao... My reputation precedes me 

But that's why I'll never sell the Reo. If all fails (I break it), then there's the Reo.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

Good morning vapers.

I want to know has any of the owers here changed the button on the sxk bb?

If you did, where did you get buttons?
Was it easy to do?

Thanks


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Good morning vapers.
> 
> I want to know has any of the owers here changed the button on the sxk bb?
> 
> ...


I picked up a button yesterday from @SAVapeGear. I would also be interested to know when we can get more buttons locally 
I will post some pics of my button change shortly but its very very simple. Especially on the SXK that doesn't have the "Authentic" sticker.
Loosen the 4 torx screws holding the "button plate" (<- not sure what to call this).
Lift up, remove button, drop in new button, put the plate back, and replace screws.
Will post pics shortly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> I picked up a button yesterday from @SAVapeGear. I would also be interested to know when we can get more buttons locally
> I will post some pics of my button change shortly but its very very simple. Especially on the SXK that doesn't have the "Authentic" sticker.
> Loosen the 4 torx screws holding the "button plate" (<- not sure what to call this).
> Lift up, remove button, drop in new button, put the plate back, and replace screws.
> Will post pics shortly


@antonherbst, before I post pics ... the authentic SS button did not fit on my SXK.
The authentic is a tad (0.5mm?) thicker and seems to be just a bit bigger in radius as well. It doesn't fit freely into the plate.

With that out of the way ... here are some pics for future reference:
The plate that needs removing:





4 allen screws removed:




Plate removed:




Buttons swopped out:






AGAIN, the button didn't fit, so the black button went back in.
Please keep this in mind when searching for replacement buttons for your SXK

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> @antonherbst, before I post pics ... the authentic SS button did not fit on my SXK.
> The authentic is a tad (0.5mm?) thicker and seems to be just a bit bigger in radius as well. It doesn't fit freely into the plate.
> 
> With that out of the way ... here are some pics for future reference:
> ...


Interesting.Sorry @TheV 

But you know where that button is going to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Interesting.Sorry @TheV
> 
> But you know where that button is going to go.


No apologies required sir! I'm grateful that you were willing to help me out with the beautiful combo  Thank you kindly!
Loving the tip on @RenaldoRheeder's BB at the moment btw

Indeed, the Green BB was not the final destination, so not a problem at all!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> @antonherbst, before I post pics ... the authentic SS button did not fit on my SXK.
> The authentic is a tad (0.5mm?) thicker and seems to be just a bit bigger in radius as well. It doesn't fit freely into the plate.
> 
> With that out of the way ... here are some pics for future reference:
> ...



Awesome work on the detail and the pics- very informative dude!! Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Awesome work on the detail and the pics- very informative dude!! Thanks man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An absolute pleasure bud. I've learned so much from this community, I jump at the chance to try and give something back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/17)

So I'd the Auth buttons don't fit, can anyone print us colored buttons??
I can measure up my SXK button and make a drawing & 3d model of it. 
Let me know all you 3d printer peeps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (21/10/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> So I'd the Auth buttons don't fit, can anyone print us colored buttons??
> I can measure up my SXK button and make a drawing & 3d model of it.
> Let me know all you 3d printer peeps
> 
> ...



@GerritVisagie That is a killer idea, with the amount of SXK owners coming up, these and panels could be in the highest demand. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> @antonherbst, before I post pics ... the authentic SS button did not fit on my SXK.
> The authentic is a tad (0.5mm?) thicker and seems to be just a bit bigger in radius as well. It doesn't fit freely into the plate.
> 
> With that out of the way ... here are some pics for future reference:
> ...



I have a “iknowaguy” that can fix the not able to find buttons locally. I will contact my “guy” and we will talk and i will inform if it would be possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have a “iknowaguy” that can fix the not able to find buttons locally. I will contact my “guy” and we will talk and i will inform if it would be possible.


Awesome. Keep me posted bud.
As mentioned above... I also think there is a market for panels and buttons for the SXK BBs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome. Keep me posted bud.
> As mentioned above... I also think there is a market for panels and buttons for the SXK BBs



We shall discuss this of air in more details later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (22/10/17)

@kimbo has a 3d printing service and if I'm not mistaken has already printed and fitted a button to his sxk bb. There are also 3d door files online. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (22/10/17)

I also think that @hands can do a perfect drip tip and button combo for the sxk billet box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

Okay guys while i am recoiling my ol16 i have come across this .

https://www.naturevape.co.uk/billet-box/burning-wire-wand-for-billet-box-rev4-by-sxk

I need to know what this is and what it is used for? The explanation on the website does not make sense to me.

Pleading dumb here.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Okay guys while i am recoiling my ol16 i have come across this .
> 
> https://www.naturevape.co.uk/billet-box/burning-wire-wand-for-billet-box-rev4-by-sxk
> 
> ...



Hi @antonherbst - the picture shows exactly how it fits into the BB. Once installed, you can build and test on top of it - I have used it with both the SXK Insider and Exocet - until @TheV told me that I can actually build on any mod. 

So you don't really need it. I bought the SXK vetsion


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Amir (24/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi @antonherbst - the picture shows exactly how it fits into the BB. Once installed, you can build and test on top of it - I have used it with both the SXK Insider and Exocet - until @TheV told me that I can actually build on any mod.
> 
> So you don't really need it. I bought the SXK vetsion
> 
> ...



I have this thing as well and it’s a great travel companion because then u don’t need a tab or another mod to build on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/10/17)

Amir said:


> I have this thing as well and it’s a great travel companion because then u don’t need a tab or another mod to build on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Amir - now I'll be nervous when you travel as well I travel with backups for my backups. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Amir (24/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Amir - now I'll be nervous when you travel as well I travel with backups for my backups.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I go skyline and bb... bulletproof little buggers. They’ve pulled 2 months away from home without a hiccup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

At @RenaldoRheeder and @Amir Thanks for the feedback and explanation. It makes sense now. I was under the impression 1 could use normal RTA's on the BB with this setup. (But my mind told me that would look stupid and it had to be used for something else)


----------



## Amir (25/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> At @RenaldoRheeder and @Amir Thanks for the feedback and explanation. It makes sense now. I was under the impression 1 could use normal RTA's on the BB with this setup. (But my mind told me that would look stupid and it had to be used for something else)



It can do that as well but I left it out because it’s pointless. Nothing fits on it without looking ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (25/10/17)

Morning guys,

So I'll be receiving my first SXK BB tomorrow with an Exocet and some XXX, really excited after reading this thread 

I'm sure I'll be back with a few questions after attempting my first build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> So I'll be receiving my first SXK BB tomorrow with an Exocet and some XXX, really excited after reading this thread
> 
> I'm sure I'll be back with a few questions after attempting my first build.




Oh when you get it we will give it a name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> So I'll be receiving my first SXK BB tomorrow with an Exocet and some XXX, really excited after reading this thread
> 
> I'm sure I'll be back with a few questions after attempting my first build.



Great @JB1987 - we are standing by to assist / just shout. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## JB1987 (25/10/17)

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder


----------



## @cliff (25/10/17)

First of many Q's: 
I built the insider with a 3mm 26g ss 316 7wrap 0.6ish ohms. Lined it up with the taller post and haven't had any dry hit or leaking issues, the only trouble is the flavour isn't as good as I expected. I am running the same juice in my trusty serpent 25 in dual coil and the flavour is just soooooo much better? What am I doing wrong?
The other Q is regarding the insider vs exocet (I'm sure it has been discussed somewhere), which is the airier and more flavourful? (I only have the smaller of the two chimneys for the insider for a point of reference).

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shaun2707 (25/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> First of many Q's:
> I built the insider with a 3mm 26g ss 316 7wrap 0.6ish ohms. Lined it up with the taller post and haven't had any dry hit or leaking issues, the only trouble is the flavour isn't as good as I expected. I am running the same juice in my trusty serpent 25 in dual coil and the flavour is just soooooo much better? What am I doing wrong?
> The other Q is regarding the insider vs exocet (I'm sure it has been discussed somewhere), which is the airier and more flavourful? (I only have the smaller of the two chimneys for the insider for a point of reference).
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Following for feedback on the first question.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

So I got my BB today!  Did a build in the Exocet and the vape is oh so nice! Had a bit of a disaster at first... the glass on the borrow was so tight and I accidentally cracked it while trying to take it off  Went to Naeem at The Vape Industry, he sorted me out with a new tank and filled it up for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (26/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> So I got my BB today!  Did a build in the Exocet and the vape is oh so nice! Had a bit of a disaster at first... the glass on the borrow was so tight and I accidentally cracked it while trying to take it off  Went to Naeem at The Vape Industry, he sorted me out with a new tank and filled it up for me.
> 
> View attachment 111548


Yeah that glass is crazy tight when you first get it, good on you @Naeem_M for sorting him out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Yeah that glass is crazy tight when you first get it, good on you @Naeem_M for sorting him out!



Yeah he saved the day lol. I probably would have broken the glass on the new boro tank as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (26/10/17)

Built the insider with a 3mm 26g ss 316 7wrap 0.6ish ohms. Lined it up with the taller post and haven't had any dry hit or leaking issues, the only troubles are that the flavour isn't as good as I expected and there is a hint of gurgling every now and then? What could the trouble be?

The other question is regarding the insider vs exocet (I'm sure it has been discussed somewhere), which is the airier and more flavourful? (I only have the smaller of the two chimneys for the insider for a point of reference)

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

I built the Exocet with some Ni80 fused clapton, 2.5 ID at 0.4 ohms and wicked with Royal Wick. So far no gurgling or leaking, pretty impressed with myself


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Built the insider with a 3mm 26g ss 316 7wrap 0.6ish ohms. Lined it up with the taller post and haven't had any dry hit or leaking issues, the only troubles are that the flavour isn't as good as I expected and there is a hint of gurgling every now and then? What could the trouble be?
> 
> The other question is regarding the insider vs exocet (I'm sure it has been discussed somewhere), which is the airier and more flavourful? (I only have the smaller of the two chimneys for the insider for a point of reference)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



First, I find the Insider to be more airy. (Big chimney). But the Exo has better flavour. 
Secondly, for me, some may not agree, the insider had almost zero flavour with round wire builds, only when I got a Ni80 clapton, or flapton in it, did the flavour pop. 
Haven't tried and alien, but by how the Exo went up in flavour, I'm sure the I sider will benefit from that too.

Also, try building 2.5mm Id coils. Increases airflow quite a bit in both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## haruspex (26/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Built the insider with a 3mm 26g ss 316 7wrap 0.6ish ohms. Lined it up with the taller post and haven't had any dry hit or leaking issues, the only troubles are that the flavour isn't as good as I expected and there is a hint of gurgling every now and then? What could the trouble be?
> 
> The other question is regarding the insider vs exocet (I'm sure it has been discussed somewhere), which is the airier and more flavourful? (I only have the smaller of the two chimneys for the insider for a point of reference)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I also use the insider with 3mm 26g SS316. Try lowering the coil closer to the airflow slot. About 2mm above the airflow slot works best for me. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Yeah he saved the day lol. I probably would have broken the glass on the new boro tank as well.



When I worked with my first boro tank, I realized that I was going to break it. So I stopped and Googled. The suggestion was rubber kitchen gloves and push on the sides. It worked like charm. And once you have lubricated the red oring, no more problems. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> When I worked with my first boro tank, I realized that I was going to break it. So I stopped and Googled. The suggestion was rubber kitchen gloves and push on the sides. It worked like charm. And once you have lubricated the red oring, no more problems.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I should probably have done the same, I can get a bit overexcited with new gear. At least now I have a spare boro and I found a shop that sells the glass only.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Built the insider with a 3mm 26g ss 316 7wrap 0.6ish ohms. Lined it up with the taller post and haven't had any dry hit or leaking issues, the only troubles are that the flavour isn't as good as I expected and there is a hint of gurgling every now and then? What could the trouble be?
> 
> The other question is regarding the insider vs exocet (I'm sure it has been discussed somewhere), which is the airier and more flavourful? (I only have the smaller of the two chimneys for the insider for a point of reference)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



@Cliff - my experience relates to the SXK Exocet and Insider. I have only used normal round Ni80 2.5id 0.4-0.6 ohm coils. Initially I batted with the Insider until I read a post by @Rob Fisher where he mentioned that the cotton must only touch the juice holes - not lie in it. Now both give me fairly equal flavor. On the Exocet I removed the airflow ring, but left it on the Insider. For the gurgling, play a bit with the airflow setting - I suspect it has something to do with it. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (26/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> I should probably have done the same, I can get a bit overexcited with new gear. At least now I have a spare boro and I found a shop that sells the glass only.


@JB1987 which shop? Need one for my other boro Just broke that glass

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

Guys, I need to refill the tank but I can't get the glass to move? Am I doing something wrong or is there a trick to it? The tank was lubed up before the first fill.


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @JB1987 which shop? Need one for my other boro Just broke that glass
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Hi @Cliff VCorp vaping has them:
https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/products/sxkbilletboxv4spareglass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (26/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Hi @Cliff VCorp vaping has them:
> https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/products/sxkbilletboxv4spareglass


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Guys, I need to refill the tank but I can't get the glass to move? Am I doing something wrong or is there a trick to it? The tank was lubed up before the first fill.



@JB1987 - rubber kitchen gloves, pressure on the sides, patience - works every time with new tanks for the first few "opens"


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (26/10/17)

Christos said:


> Yes really! By a whole 4 years.
> Think you need a billet box first lol!





[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> First of many Q's:
> I built the insider with a 3mm 26g ss 316 7wrap 0.6ish ohms. Lined it up with the taller post and haven't had any dry hit or leaking issues, the only trouble is the flavour isn't as good as I expected. I am running the same juice in my trusty serpent 25 in dual coil and the flavour is just soooooo much better? What am I doing wrong?
> The other Q is regarding the insider vs exocet (I'm sure it has been discussed somewhere), which is the airier and more flavourful? (I only have the smaller of the two chimneys for the insider for a point of reference).
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk





shaun2707 said:


> Following for feedback on the first question....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems there is no direct answer to this question. How would either of these compare to the STM RBA that comes supplied with the BB? Got both the Exocet and Insider in my shopping cart at the moment and need to make a decision. I am having trouble deciding which one...

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (26/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Seems there is no direct answer to this question. How would either of these compare to the STM RBA that comes supplied with the BB? Got both the Exocet and Insider in my shopping cart at the moment and need to make a decision. I am having trouble deciding which one...
> 
> Thanks



So I am going to add my 2 cents here for you bud even though I am most definitely NOT a BB expert all considering if have only had mine like 2 days now. 

I had some good advice from @TheV last night about wicking the Insider as that is the only RBA I have for mine at the moment. I subsequently wicked it according to that and must say the flavour has jumped up quite a few levels to the stage where it is acceptable without any dry hits. I think though that my problem though is my wire choice which at this stage is normal Ni80 round wire. I am getting some Fused Clapton Ni80 tomorrow which I read in an earlier post by @GerritVisagie, does help to improve the flavour but I can only confirm this tomorrow for you. 

In terms of general feedback I have read in the posts, the Exocet is a more forgiving RBA in terms of getting right with the wicking etc whereas the Insider does take a bit more finesse and patience to get right. According to some, the flavour is pretty much the same on both but as vaping goes, this is subjective as our styles and expected outcome of vaping differ from person to person. 

I think if you are in the position to take both the Excocet as well as the Insider, It might not be a bad thing as you can compare them side by side and see which one you prefer. 

I will report back tomorrow morning on what the results are with me using a different wire in my build but bear in mind, I can’t give you a comparison as I only have the insider. 

And after all of that.... no real answer to your question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> So I am going to add my 2 cents here for you bud even though I am most definitely NOT a BB expert all considering if have only had mine like 2 days now.
> 
> I had some good advice from @TheV last night about wicking the Insider as that is the only RBA I have for mine at the moment. I subsequently wicked it according to that and must say the flavour has jumped up quite a few levels to the stage where it is acceptable without any dry hits. I think though that my problem though is my wire choice which at this stage is normal Ni80 round wire. I am getting some Fused Clapton Ni80 tomorrow which I read in an earlier post by @GerritVisagie, does help to improve the flavour but I can only confirm this tomorrow for you.
> 
> ...


@shaun2707, I'm really glad to hear that you are seeing better results  That is awesome!
I'll copy/paste that part of our conversation ... maybe it can be of use to someone else here as well:
-------------------------------------------------------
So I build using 6 wraps 2.5mm 30x3+38 Ni80 @ ~0.62Ω





I position the coil so that rod is perfectly over the wicking ports.

I use streaky cotton and wick it as tight as I can get it without mangling the coil.
I initially cut the wick about 1cm off the deck and start fluffing it with my fingers <- I take my index finger and just flick it back and forth over the cotton from the side. I don't comb it or stroke it or press it. Just flick it. This will puff up the cotton in a natural bow tie.
Once it is proper fluffed up I cut the top of the bow tie flat, level with the top of the coil (either side).
Then I cut from the top down, against the base of the Insider. This will leave somewhat of a triangle type shape. The top part being a bit fat and fluffy, the little tip going down (pretty much over the wicking channels) being naturally thinned out.
Because you placed the coil over the wicking channels, those tips being over the wicking channels are perfect where they are.
I just put the cap over the whole show as is, give it a half twist in reverse and start winding it down.
I chuck some juice through the top on the coil and tail ends that stick out just to pre-saturate it... its still on a mod or tab, so I fire and drip on the coil, making sure its pulled juice in properly.
And that is pretty much it... make sure all the orings are lubed, chuck it in the tank, larger chimney goes on, fill the tank and let it stand for a minute or so.

That gives me a consistent vape that doesn't drop off in flavor or vapor until it is pretty much empty.
It bubbles after every pull.
-------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JB1987 (27/10/17)

Update on the tricky boro glass issue:
I opened and closed the tank repeatedly last night, probably about 10 times, it's much easier to open today. Now I'm a happy BB vaper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## @cliff (27/10/17)

TheV said:


> @shaun2707, I'm really glad to hear that you are seeing better results  That is awesome!
> I'll copy/paste that part of our conversation ... maybe it can be of use to someone else here as well:
> -------------------------------------------------------
> So I build using 6 wraps 2.5mm 30x3+38 Ni80 @ ~0.62Ω
> ...


@TheV all I can say is thank you!!!
Flavour is much better, wicking is on point and I didn't even change the build. Next step is to put a flapton/clapton build in her and I should be sorted.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (27/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @TheV all I can say is thank you!!!
> Flavour is much better, wicking is on point and I didn't even change the build. Next step is to put a flapton/clapton build in her and I should be sorted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Awesome @@cliff! Really glad this helped 
I believe @shaun2707 is now also happy with his Insider after following the above and recoiling with fused clapton wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (28/10/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome @@cliff! Really glad this helped
> I believe @shaun2707 is now also happy with his Insider after following the above and recoiling with fused clapton wire



Yeah man.... definitely found the flavour and vape on mine got better with a nice Fused Clapton build rather than the round wire. Obviously wicked right and it’s banging!! Enjoying it plenty







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (28/10/17)

Great to see @shaun2707 
How would you describe the difference in the vape on it between the round wire and the fused clapton?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (28/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Yeah man.... definitely found the flavour and vape on mine got better with a nice Fused Clapton build rather than the round wire. Obviously wicked right and it’s banging!! Enjoying it plenty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic dude! And many happy vapes on the new build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (28/10/17)

Silver said:


> Great to see @shaun2707
> How would you describe the difference in the vape on it between the round wire and the fused clapton?



Thanks @Silver. I was saying to @TheV the other day that I found with round wire I was getting more of a menthol only tase when vaping XXX and seemed to be still lacking in a “full” vape. 

As soon as I put the Fused Clapton wire build, I then got the litchi notes as well as menthol in the vape and just and all round more fuller vape. 

I must say though, I do find the Insider to be a dryer vape that what I am used to when using an RDA for example. Would be interested to see or hear from the others if this is the case with the Exco or even the Flo for that matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Thanks @Silver. I was saying to @TheV the other day that I found with round wire I was getting more of a menthol only tase when vaping XXX and seemed to be still lacking in a “full” vape.
> 
> As soon as I put the Fused Clapton wire build, I then got the litchi notes as well as menthol in the vape and just and all round more fuller vape.
> 
> ...



That's interesting @shaun2707 - thanks
I can understand the fuller vape part of it given the surface area increase 
But the different flavour notes is something I am curious to experiment more with
Maybe slightly different temperatures on parts of the clapton coil leading to bringing out the different flavours. I know these flavours tend to be temperature dependent to a degree. 

Reason I am asking is that I am still vaping on my original fused Clapton coil from RiaanRed in my BB. And I want to try a normal round wire 
Will get to it at some point - but am enjoying the fused clapton thoroughly.


----------



## JB1987 (29/10/17)

So, another update, the glass slides sooo smoothly now. The draw is absolutely perfect, the flavour is great (on XXX, have yet to try other flavours), battery life is excellent and it's so easy to maintain. I rate this as a well rounded device, might just buy another. I still need to test the insider as well as some of my more complex flavours. 

So all of you other BB users, how do you find more complex flavours in the BB? Also, please mention Insider or Exocet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> So, another update, the glass slides sooo smoothly now. The draw is absolutely perfect, the flavour is great (on XXX, have yet to try other flavours), battery life is excellent and it's so easy to maintain. I rate this as a well rounded device, might just buy another. I still need to test the insider as well as some of my more complex flavours.
> 
> So all of you other BB users, how do you find more complex flavours in the BB? Also, please mention Insider or Exocet.



@JB1987 - although the BB makes XXX shine, other juices also perform in there. I actually vaped a few different juices in my BBs today - mostly some of my DIY experiments - some fruity and some smooth sweet juices. The BB performed percent with all. I do find that I up the wattage for some juices from my normal 25W to 31-32W to get the better flavor however. I use the Exocet in one and the Insider in another. 

I use normal rounded Ni80 normally between 0.45 and 6 ohm always a 2.5mm ID and have not had any issue with flavour. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (30/10/17)

I just opened the BB to check the battery and my screen isn't working. Mod still fires though. Any ideas?


----------



## TheV (30/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> I just opened the BB to check the battery and my screen isn't working. Mod still fires though. Any ideas?


If you lock and unlock the mod do you get anything on the screen?
Maybe you got it into Stealth mode?


----------



## JB1987 (30/10/17)

I don't get anything on the screen. How do you get it out of stealth mode?


----------



## TheV (30/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> I don't get anything on the screen. How do you get it out of stealth mode?


@antonherbst?


----------



## antonherbst (30/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> I don't get anything on the screen. How do you get it out of stealth mode?


Give me 10 minutes and ill have a look for you. Pm inbound.


----------



## antonherbst (30/10/17)

The screen mode is a selection in the menu(enter by press holding the up:facing boro: and fire button) then using the arrow keys go to the screen mode and press fire = screen then should be off. 

If you are in screen off mode. Just by entering the menu will swith this function off. When in menu. Pressing the fire button 3 times exits the menu.


----------



## Raindance (2/11/17)

Hope I am posting in the correct thread.

Just received and set up my SXK Insider in the SXK BB. I have been using the supplied STM type RBA until now.

9 winds 26AWG SS316L ID 2.5mm for 0.6 Ohms. Running on TC at 25W.



I wicked as one of the honorable forum members suggested, basically laying the wick ends on top of the juice ports.



Assembled it without the afc as I like a fairly open draw.



There is more air than with the standard RBA and to my relief no leaking and excellent juice flow. Flavor is crisp and satisfying.

Just polished my last bit of XXX which I was saving for the insiders arrival and it was worth it.

@Dexter305, It is an improvement on the standard RBA but not knowing the Excocet I can not comment on a comparison. I had both in the basket but chose the Insider as it seems to provide more airflow. I may be wrong on this though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/17)

I'm in! Picked this one up from @Sickboy77 earlier this week and only got a chance to fire it up now. Nice little gadget this

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (4/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm in! Picked this one up from @Sickboy77 earlier this week and only got a chance to fire it up now. Nice little gadget this
> 
> View attachment 112347


Very nice! What atty are you running there @BumbleBee and what juice are you vaping?


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm in! Picked this one up from @Sickboy77 earlier this week and only got a chance to fire it up now. Nice little gadget this
> Glad you happy bud, enjoy the setup and juice
> View attachment 112347

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/17)

TheV said:


> Very nice! What atty are you running there @BumbleBee and what juice are you vaping?


I have no idea what atty is in there, it's a little silver one, I suspect it's an Exocet  Whatever it is has now got a 2.4mm 24g Ni80 coil in there and it's performing quite well.

Vaping some Blackout that @Sickboy77 so kindly sent with 

Oh and it's already got a custom button

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have no idea what atty is in there, it's a little silver one, I suspect it's an Exocet  Whatever it is has now got a 2.4mm 24g Ni80 coil in there and it's performing quite well.
> 
> Vaping some Blackout that @Sickboy77 so kindly sent with
> 
> ...



Cool mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (4/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have no idea what atty is in there, it's a little silver one, I suspect it's an Exocet  Whatever it is has now got a 2.4mm 24g Ni80 coil in there and it's performing quite well.
> 
> Vaping some Blackout that @Sickboy77 so kindly sent with
> 
> ...


Hi @BumbleBee,
Where did you get the button if I may ask?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hi @BumbleBee,
> Where did you get the button if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I made it @@cliff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (4/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I made it @@cliff


Awesome

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## @cliff (4/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I made it @@cliff


Awesome

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (4/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have no idea what atty is in there, it's a little silver one, I suspect it's an Exocet  Whatever it is has now got a 2.4mm 24g Ni80 coil in there and it's performing quite well.
> 
> Vaping some Blackout that @Sickboy77 so kindly sent with
> 
> ...


If you show us a picture of the inside we can confirm what atty is in there 

Wow, awesome button! You say you made it? Please do tell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/17)

TheV said:


> If you show us a picture of the inside we can confirm what atty is in there
> 
> Wow, awesome button! You say you made it? Please do tell


I did some googling, it's a Exocet 

I also have an Insider that I'll play with later, as well as a whole whack of other bits that I'm sure I'll figure out over time, kinda hoping that one of those bits will allow me to use eleaf EC coils.

The button was turned on the lathe out of acrylic and then polished, quite a tricky little bugger that one, and now the wife wants one for her Gen3, an even smaller button

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (4/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I did some googling, it's a Exocet
> 
> I also have an Insider that I'll play with later, as well as a whole whack of other bits that I'm sure I'll figure out over time, kinda hoping that one of those bits will allow me to use eleaf EC coils.
> 
> The button was turned on the lathe out of acrylic and then polished, quite a tricky little bugger that one, and now the wife wants one for her Gen3, an even smaller button


Exocet is definitely a good atty to start with.
I also enjoy the Insider but it is a bit trickier to wick correctly. Quite rewarding once you get it right though.

That is a very good job on the button. It looks excellent. Well done man.
It makes me think of a Terminator 
Good luck on the Gen3 button. Do show us the results.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (11/11/17)

My 1st Sxk BB,Thanks to @joeman187 ,coincidentally the drip tip I bought a year ago matches perfectly,will take a better pic when the sun comes out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (11/11/17)

Slick said:


> My 1st Sxk BB,Thanks to @joeman187 ,coincidentally the drip tip I bought a year ago matches perfectly,will take a better pic when the sun comes out
> View attachment 113008


Congrats @Slick. That tip indeed does match perfectly 
Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Wishing you all the best with the new BB @Slick !
Awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (11/11/17)

Silver said:


> Wishing you all the best with the new BB @Slick !
> Awesome


I remember a few months ago I was bugging you and @Rob Fisher with questions and now I finally got it,still have a long way to go as im still using the standard kanger coils


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Slick said:


> I remember a few months ago I was bugging you and @Rob Fisher with questions and now I finally got it,still have a long way to go as im still using the standard kanger coils



I know what you mean
But enjoy it - what a great device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/11/17)

Slick said:


> My 1st Sxk BB,Thanks to @joeman187 ,coincidentally the drip tip I bought a year ago matches perfectly,will take a better pic when the sun comes out
> View attachment 113008



Congrats mate. Wishing you many happy vapes 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (11/11/17)

After reading through most of this thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (17/11/17)

And then there were two! And this one is awesome blue! (DNA40)


Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/11/17)

Congrats @Raindance 
Looks great!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (18/11/17)

Sitrep

Playing with the new BB which is a DNA40 model, I noted some differences.

The supplied RBA, which is basically a Sub Tank Mini RBA that came with the DNA40 is in fact version one of the RBA with the small juice hole. The only other difference between the BB RBA and the STB one is the the latter gas a shorter positive pin and therefore does not fit the BB. The standard STB RBA pin is too short and does not stick out of the tank far enough.
The good news is all parts are interchangeable so the bunch of STB RBA's I've had in storage have been put back in service.


V1 cap and standard STB RBA base on the right.

The DNA40 chip also automatically detects TCR wire or not. Problem is it only knows NI200 wire so running SS or Ti causes issues. Easy enough to sort out though, just dial the temp right up and then select off. Or as I did, use a Kanthal coil.

ID 2mm, 1.2Ohm, 4V at 14W. Lovely!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/11/17)

Im also in the cool kids group now. MASIVE thanks to @Rob Fisher for making it possible. Love this little thing

P.S. It was awesome to meet everyone for the 1st time in person at the vape meet. Bunch of awesome guys. Sorry i couldnt stay longer. Baby sitter was giving me a hard time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Sitrep
> 
> Playing with the new BB which is a DNA40 model, I noted some differences.
> 
> ...


I had a sleeve of a broken V2 Kangerteck rba that i changed with the one supplied with the BB. Works lekker due to bigger juice holes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/11/17)

Big question now is: Insider or exocet? Suggestions please. I dont have the money to buy both. Pros and cons would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (25/11/17)

I prefer the insider even though it's slightly harder to wick. Flavour and draw just suits my preference more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/11/17)

Bizkuit said:


> I prefer the insider even though it's slightly harder to wick. Flavour and draw just suits my preference more.


With draw. Is it tighter than the kanger rba or more open?


----------



## Bizkuit (25/11/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> With draw. Is it tighter than the kanger rba or more open?


No idea I've never used the kanger rba


----------



## Raindance (26/11/17)

Bizkuit said:


> No idea I've never used the kanger rba


I do not know the EXO and would also like to know how it compares. The Insider has an more open draw than the STB RBA although the RBA's draw changes according to build. I have a feeling the EXO is a tighter draw than the Insider but would like to have that confirmed.


----------



## Bizkuit (26/11/17)

The exo is slight bit tighter than the insider.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (26/11/17)

So my BB is on the way and I chated with somebody at work who gave me a few negative pointers that I think was purely out of jelous nastiness. But I would like to have a second or third opinion from the pro's here.

Firstly, is the Samsung 30Q (pink one) battery compattible with the BB?

And is a prebuilt 0.26 ohm framed clapton coil compatible with the exocet?

The person said the battery will explode. Another person said that because its a regulated mod I will be fine. So I'm a bit worried now. I can get a new battery and coils if needed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Adephi said:


> So my BB is on the way and I chated with somebody at work who gave me a few negative pointers that I think was purely out of jelous nastiness. But I would like to have a second or third opinion from the pro's here.
> 
> Firstly, is the Samsung 30Q (pink one) battery compattible with the BB?
> 
> ...


30Qs are perfect. I use either 30Qs or HG2s all the time. Whoever said that is an idiot 

Personally I would not use such a low resistance coil in a BB. It will work but I find the vape too hot and the battery life too low for my liking.
I usually target 0.6 to 0.9 when building BB coils. That is just my personal preference.

Which atty are you gonna use for the BB? Exocet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> 30Qs are perfect. I use either 30Qs or HG2s all the time. Whoever said that is an idiot
> 
> Personally I would not use such a low resistance coil in a BB. It will work but I find the vape too hot and the battery life too low for my liking.
> I usually target 0.6 to 0.9 when building BB coils. That is just my personal preference.
> ...



Yes I got the exocet purely based on reviews. This will be a step into the unknown for me. So I would like to get it right.


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Yes I got the exocet purely based on reviews. This will be a step into the unknown for me. So I would like to get it right.


Exocet is a wonderful choice for the BB. Have a look here at my recent build:
Show us your Pit Stop
A more detailed description here:
Show us your Pit Stop

That should help prepare you for the build process.
What wire do you have to work with for the coils?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (26/11/17)

I order these to fill up my order and get to free shipping
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-demon-killer-framed-clapton-coil-pack

But i can get some wire from a local vendor and use those once I get my RBA for my current mod.


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Adephi said:


> I order these to fill up my order and get to free shipping
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-demon-killer-framed-clapton-coil-pack
> 
> But i can get some wire from a local vendor and use those once I get my RBA for my current mod.


Personally I would not recommend those coils for the BB.

Best wire locally available (in my opinion) is the GeekVape 30x3+38 Ni80:
https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ni80-fused-clapton-wire-30gax338ga-3m.html

Once we get local available of the VandyVape 30x2+38 Ni80, that would be my recommendation:
http://www.vandyvape.com/category/MTL wire series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/11/17)

Adephi said:


> I order these to fill up my order and get to free shipping
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-demon-killer-framed-clapton-coil-pack
> 
> But i can get some wire from a local vendor and use those once I get my RBA for my current mod.


Hi @Adephi, you can also buy wire and make your own plain round wire coils. I personally just use plain Kanthal wire 26 or 28 gauge and get a very satisfying vape out of them.

Its an option you may also want to consider.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> 30Qs are perfect. I use either 30Qs or HG2s all the time. Whoever said that is an idiot
> 
> Personally I would not use such a low resistance coil in a BB. It will work but I find the vape too hot and the battery life too low for my liking.
> I usually target 0.6 to 0.9 when building BB coils. That is just my personal preference.
> ...



@Adephi - you did not mention the ID (internal diameter) of the coils either. Just note the recommended ID is 2.5mm. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Adephi - you did not mention the ID (internal diameter) of the coils either. Just note the recommended ID is 2.5mm.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


The link he provided showed 3mm ID, definitely not something I would try and fit into and Exocet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (26/11/17)

Adephi said:


> I order these to fill up my order and get to free shipping
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-demon-killer-framed-clapton-coil-pack
> 
> But i can get some wire from a local vendor and use those once I get my RBA for my current mod.




So firstly I recommend getting a exo set or insider for your BB.
There is no way you are going to fit those coils into the Kanger rba.
Along with the exo or insider get yourself a spool of this wire and build a coil with either a 2.5 for the exo or 3 mm id for the insider
You want to aim for something around the .50 to .60 ohm with the BB
looking at some thing below for the exo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (26/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Adephi, you can also buy wire and make your own plain round wire coils. I personally just use plain Kanthal wire 26 or 28 gauge and get a very satisfying out of them.
> 
> Its an option you may also want to consider.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the help guys. Think I will go to a local vendor to give me a hands on tutorial. And will get a toolkit and and some 26g wire. Just playing it safe for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Think I will go to a local vendor to give me a hands on tutorial. And will get a toolkit and and some 26g wire. Just playing it safe for now.


Seeing as you are in Centurion I'd recommend you go chat to @Morne at Noonclouds. He will give you excellent guidance when it comes to building the Exocet. They should have the tools and coils you need for the job

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> Seeing as you are in Centurion I'd recommend you go chat to @Morne at Noonclouds. He will give you excellent guidance when it comes to building the Exocet. They should have the tools and coils you need for the job



I got the exocet from them. So will try to make an appointment with him then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/17)

Just a matter of interest. What is the panels made of, on mine it almost looks like a carbon fibre composite, which i highly doubt and it feels too stiff to be plastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just a matter of interest. What is the panels made of, on mine it almost looks like a carbon fibre composite, which i highly doubt and it feels too stiff to be plastic



If I am not mistaken G10... fibreglass composite/lamination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If I am not mistaken G10... fibreglass composite/lamination


Fancy


----------



## Cornelius (11/12/17)

Just for information. 
I have found SXK Exocet's and Insiders at Vcorp vaping, and they seem to have enough stock.
Paid R300 for an Exo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

So my bad luck continues! Last night my BB decided to pack up on me. The second I put the battery in it starts ramping up the wattage on my display, almost like I'm holding the up button. The button still clicks so I'm thinking it's in the electrics. I'm now down to an old school setup (that still works perfectly after two years minus the notorious Kangertech paint job - Why does everything I buy lately have a 4 month lifespan!!!!)...




On the plus side, for me the Subtank outshines anything I have in the Subtank!


----------



## Caramia (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> So my bad luck continues! Last night my BB decided to pack up on me. The second I put the battery in it starts ramping up the wattage on my display, almost like I'm holding the up button. The button still clicks so I'm thinking it's in the electrics. I'm now down to an old school setup (that still works perfectly after two years minus the notorious Kangertech paint job - Why does everything I buy lately have a 4 month lifespan!!!!)...
> 
> View attachment 116083
> 
> ...


Ag no @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TommyL (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> So my bad luck continues! Last night my BB decided to pack up on me. The second I put the battery in it starts ramping up the wattage on my display, almost like I'm holding the up button. The button still clicks so I'm thinking it's in the electrics. I'm now down to an old school setup (that still works perfectly after two years minus the notorious Kangertech paint job - Why does everything I buy lately have a 4 month lifespan!!!!)...
> 
> View attachment 116083
> 
> ...



The best way to fix that problem is to remove the part covering the screen and give it a nice wipe down under the buttons and in the general area, the issue is normally caused by condensation. That usually helps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Oh no, @Stosta - so sorry to hear about the BB
Wish it can be fixed up


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Ag no @Stosta


Worst thing is I look after my mods. They NEVER get dropped or anything.

I need to get on repainting my first little KBox ASAP, that little guy just won't quit! Or I need to get my hands on one of the old Evic Minis!


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> So my bad luck continues! Last night my BB decided to pack up on me. The second I put the battery in it starts ramping up the wattage on my display, almost like I'm holding the up button. The button still clicks so I'm thinking it's in the electrics. I'm now down to an old school setup (that still works perfectly after two years minus the notorious Kangertech paint job - Why does everything I buy lately have a 4 month lifespan!!!!)...
> 
> View attachment 116083
> 
> ...


DNA board? Pm me and I can assist with a fix. It's possibly a bad solder joint that can be fixed easily if it's a DNA board.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (13/12/17)

Christos said:


> DNA board? Pm me and I can assist with a fix. It's possibly a bad solder joint that can be fixed easily if it's a DNA board.


I believe this is the 70W Asmodus chip.

Sorry to hear about your troubles @Stosta... hopefully 2018 is a better mod year for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

TheV said:


> I believe this is the 70W Asmodus chip.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles @Stosta... hopefully 2018 is a better mod year for you!


In 2018 mini @Stosta Is going to be "tipping " mods over free of charge

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Caramia (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Worst thing is I look after my mods. They NEVER get dropped or anything.
> 
> I need to get on repainting my first little KBox ASAP, that little guy just won't quit! Or I need to get my hands on one of the old Evic Minis!


That is the worst - you look after your stuff, and bugger up anyway
Or maybe an Aegis? Mine has proven itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

Christos said:


> DNA board? Pm me and I can assist with a fix. It's possibly a bad solder joint that can be fixed easily if it's a DNA board.





TheV said:


> I believe this is the 70W Asmodus chip.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles @Stosta... hopefully 2018 is a better mod year for you!



Thanks Guys, 

Yeah it's the 70W SXK BB. I'm hoping it's moisture related so it's gone in a tub of rice (albeit lavender infused longrain, the only rice I could find in the pantry) for a few days so hopefully that fixes it. Failing that I already have a mod that needs some of the electronics re-soldered, so if this doesn't fix it then I will pull it apart and check inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

Caramia said:


> That is the worst - you look after your stuff, and bugger up anyway
> Or maybe an Aegis? Mine has proven itself


That might be an option! I will wait a year and see if they're still working, then pick one up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamie (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> So my bad luck continues! Last night my BB decided to pack up on me. The second I put the battery in it starts ramping up the wattage on my display, almost like I'm holding the up button. The button still clicks so I'm thinking it's in the electrics. I'm now down to an old school setup (that still works perfectly after two years minus the notorious Kangertech paint job - Why does everything I buy lately have a 4 month lifespan!!!!)...



This has happened to my SXK twice and is really annoying. First I thought the up button was getting stuck because there was a some condensation in there, but it seems to be the wiring of the button board and the way its positioned inside. On the side with the up/down buttons, the opening under the board is quite small and the wires were getting squashed. So either it changed by itself, or sometimes it changed when I pushed on the panel. I couldn't actually see where it was touching which caused it to change, but I opened up both sides of the BB and straitened things out as much as I could. The wires were also folded over right where they are soldered so I unfolded them and spaced them a part a bit better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

jamie said:


> This has happened to my SXK twice and is really annoying. First I thought the up button was getting stuck because there was a some condensation in there, but it seems to be the wiring of the button board and the way its positioned inside. On the side with the up/down buttons, the opening under the board is quite small and the wires were getting squashed. So either it changed by itself, or sometimes it changed when I pushed on the panel. I couldn't actually see where it was touching which caused it to change, but I opened up both sides of the BB and straitened things out as much as I could. The wires were also folded over right where they are soldered so I unfolded them and spaced them a part a bit better.


Awesome! Thanks so much for posting this @jamie !!!! 

One question then... What tool can I use to get to the internals?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

jamie said:


> This has happened to my SXK twice and is really annoying. First I thought the up button was getting stuck because there was a some condensation in there, but it seems to be the wiring of the button board and the way its positioned inside. On the side with the up/down buttons, the opening under the board is quite small and the wires were getting squashed. So either it changed by itself, or sometimes it changed when I pushed on the panel. I couldn't actually see where it was touching which caused it to change, but I opened up both sides of the BB and straitened things out as much as I could. The wires were also folded over right where they are soldered so I unfolded them and spaced them a part a bit better.


Awesome! Thanks so much for posting this @jamie !!!! 

One question then... What tool can I use to get to the internals?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much for posting this @jamie !!!!
> 
> One question then... What tool can I use to get to the internals?


If it's anything like an authentic you can use the geekvape 3 ended screwdriver. Think it's a 1.5mm hex.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

Christos said:


> If it's anything like an authentic you can use the geekvape 3 ended screwdriver. Think it's a 1.5mm hex.


Haha! I suspect I'm going to try every tool I own and then use a wall to get the little ****** open!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamie (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much for posting this @jamie !!!!
> 
> One question then... What tool can I use to get to the internals?



One of these will work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

@Stosta - i am holding thumbs for you that you can sort this out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I suspect I'm going to try every tool I own and then use a wall to get the little ****** open!


Surely you have one of these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

jamie said:


> One of these will work.
> 
> View attachment 116089





Christos said:


> Surely you have one of these
> View attachment 116090



Yes I do!!! You guys rock!

I even have it at work with me today, pity I left my BB in that tub of rice at home, going to be a long day waiting on this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/12/17)

Just as I push pay for one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Yeah it's the 70W SXK BB.  I'm hoping it's moisture related so it's gone in a tub of rice (albeit lavender infused longrain, the only rice I could find in the pantry) for a few days so hopefully that fixes it. Failing that I already have a mod that needs some of the electronics re-soldered, so if this doesn't fix it then I will pull it apart and check inside.



I told you not to put the BB so close to the baby...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/17)

TommyL said:


> The best way to fix that problem is to remove the part covering the screen and give it a nice wipe down under the buttons and in the general area, the issue is normally caused by condensation. That usually helps


That worked for me too @Stosta. I wiped it with alcohol pad.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/12/17)

Check it out fam!!!

So I took my BB out of it's lavender infused long-grain rice bed, soothed it gently, kissed it's boo-boos, told it that it was special (my new-found fatherhood skills)...








Essentially I just opened it, wiped down whatever I could, gave everything a good wiggle, and it all worked!

Thanks so much @jamie @Christos and @Andre !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Amir (14/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Check it out fam!!!
> 
> So I took my BB out of it's lavender infused long-grain rice bed, soothed it gently, kissed it's boo-boos, told it that it was special (my new-found fatherhood skills)...
> 
> ...





Stosta said:


> Essentially I just opened it, wiped down whatever I could, gave everything a good wiggle, and it all worked!



Does this stem from your excellent fatherhood skills as well? Cause this could raise more than a few eyebrows if it were the case...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (14/12/17)

Amir said:


> Does this stem from your excellent fatherhood skills as well? Cause this could raise more than a few eyebrows if it were the case...


Well it might relate to how I became a father!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Check it out fam!!!
> 
> So I took my BB out of it's lavender infused long-grain rice bed, soothed it gently, kissed it's boo-boos, told it that it was special (my new-found fatherhood skills)...
> 
> ...



Love how the colour and rice infusion go hand in hand .. 

Fancy rice for a fancy mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Well it might relate to how I became a father!


Says a lot about your wiping skills, they must be improving day by day?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (14/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Well it might relate to how I became a father!



That's a more reasonable approach because in that case then... I did the same thing... Twice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (14/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Love how the colour and rice infusion go hand in hand ..
> 
> Fancy rice for a fancy mod



It was normal tastic rice until he threw a purple BB into the tub... Then it became lavender infused long grain bleh

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/12/17)

Amir said:


> It was normal tastic rice until he threw a purple BB into the tub... Then it became lavender infused long grain bleh


 Slap words like Artisan, Authentic or Oriental in front of lavender to double the price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (14/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Slap words like Artisan, Authentic or Oriental in front of lavender to double the price



I would’ve done just that had this been the authentic BB thread... but since it isn’t I had to settle for plain old lavender infused 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

So happy to see this @Stosta 
Congrats on resurrecting the BB!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (14/12/17)

Okay so I had to just say this.
I just recieved my sxk exocet and popped in a @smilelykumeenit alien and it is phenomenal!! The flavour is world's better than the insider (still not 100% sure if I got it right).

That is all

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## @cliff (16/12/17)

Hi all,
Just needing some assistance. What single battery mods fit the exocet for dry firing? Just sold the alien and it was the only one that took the exocet?


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hi all,
> Just needing some assistance. What single battery mods fit the exocet for dry firing? Just sold the alien and it was the only one that took the exocet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Hi @@cliff, good question
My little Pico fires it

But none of the other mods i have seem to fire it

I need to get that coilmaster tab


----------



## @cliff (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @@cliff, good question
> My little Pico fires it
> 
> But none of the other mods i have seem to fire it
> ...


That's what I was thinking too.
Would however love to find one that can run my merlin mini by day and dry Fire the exo by night 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> That's what I was thinking too.
> Would however love to find one that can run my merlin mini by day and dry Fire the exo by night
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



How wide is the Merlin Mini?
Im reasonably confident the Pico will drive it

Thing is when fitting the exocet into it you have to press quite hard and then screw it in
Am unsure if this is damaging my Pico's 510 but i dont think so
Maybe someone with experience of this can confirm or explain further


----------



## @cliff (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> How wide is the Merlin Mini?
> Im reasonably confident the Pico will drive it
> 
> Thing is when fitting the exocet into it you have to press quite hard and then screw it in
> ...


It is a 24mm atty. 

It shouldn't damage it I don't think.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

What about the wire wand thingy ma bob?? 


[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hi all,
> Just needing some assistance. What single battery mods fit the exocet for dry firing? Just sold the alien and it was the only one that took the exocet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## @cliff (16/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> What about the wire wand thingy ma bob??


That is a good idea, not sure if it will take the exo though?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/12/17)

I have used the wire wand for the SXK EXOCET (and I seem to recall for the SXK Insider as well) and it does work well. Can remember if I tried to use the Pico - will check when I get time 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (16/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have used the wire wand for the SXK EXOCET (and I seem to recall for the SXK Insider as well) and it does work well. Can remember if I tried to use the Pico - will check when I get time
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Yes please @RenaldoRheeder that pico25 would be a winner

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Yes please @RenaldoRheeder that pico25 would be a winner
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



@Cliff - for the sake of science. Here is the Exocet (not SXK) on the Pico 25. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (16/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Cliff - for the sake of science. Here is the Exocet (not SXK) on the Pico 25.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Good to know. The newer eleaf models like my Ikuu i80 does not take the exocet. The thread got some sort of lip that does not catch the thread.


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/17)

Slick said:


> I remember a few months ago I was bugging you and @Rob Fisher with questions and now I finally got it,still have a long way to go as im still using the standard kanger coils


How do the standard kanger coils perform @Slick? I was thinking about this for running around all day at work!


----------



## Slick (16/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> How do the standard kanger coils perform @Slick? I was thinking about this for running around all day at work!


I used them more than I used an exocet and I have no complaints,simple,easy,pop in a coil and fire away,coils are cheap so Its hassle free for me,no dry hits,no leaking,but I suppose it depends on the individual,I dont mind commercial coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/17)

Slick said:


> I used them more than I used an exocet and I have no complaints,simple,easy,pop in a coil and fire away,coils are cheap so Its hassle free for me,no dry hits,no leaking,but I suppose it depends on the individual,I dont mind commercial coils


I also don’t mind commercial coils, especially the kanger coils. Never had an issue with them in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (16/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> I also don’t mind commercial coils, especially the kanger coils. Never had an issue with them in the past.


Then I think u will enjoy it,no nood to rewick and rebuild every now and then,just replace the coil every 2-4weeks and you good to go


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/17)

Slick said:


> Then I think u will enjoy it,no nood to rewick and rebuild every now and then,just replace the coil every 2-4weeks and you good to go


Sounds good as there’s always something to wick or build with rda’s and rta’s in the cupboard...

Replacing a coil once a fortnight sounds like a dream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (16/12/17)

What are you using at the moment bud?


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/17)

Slick said:


> What are you using at the moment bud?


Serpent mini 25 for work and switch to my goon at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (16/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Cliff - for the sake of science. Here is the Exocet (not SXK) on the Pico 25.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks @RenaldoRheeder 
Going to have to buy a pico 25 now

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Thanks @RenaldoRheeder
> Going to have to buy a pico 25 now
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


You won be sorry, best mod I have is a Pico,keeps on surprising me.


----------



## Shatter (17/12/17)

you lads and ladies keep on going about this BB lol, is the flavour really on point with the likes a RDA (Hadaly, flave, ol16, ect) talking flavour only, the draw / airflow, is subjective. And what builds are recommended, so far it looks like alien or mini alien coils with maybe a clapton, all ni80 by the looks of it? Almost forgot the exo, flow or insider...


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/12/17)

@Shatter its a deep hole bud, a really deep hole .... I think I’ve read every page of this thread about four times  by the looks of it resistance between 0,35 - 0,5 seems to be the recommended for the Exo and bigger clapton styles ie alien or fused

Also from what I gather the B.B. casts a magic flavour spell on the fruity menthol juices but other juice profiles seem to also shine ..

Think I need to make about 2l of coffee and start from page 1 again ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shatter (17/12/17)

lol @Smoke_A_Llama yup been here done that, currently on page 28 for the second read through, and it looks like the BB was built for XXX, or XXX for the BB . But regarding the coils, it seems like a lot of ppl state that staple, alien or fused, with the odd zipper, is the only way to go. Also with those ppl that says X type coils is better, there are other ppl that says X are even better....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (17/12/17)

But hopefully the master builders and vets will share their knowledge for us pumpkin n00bs to follow


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/12/17)

Shatter said:


> But hopefully the master builders and vets will share their knowledge for us pumpkin n00bs to follow



Hi @Shatter - you are about to get various opinions. I personally build with either simple round Ni80 or fused Claptons (also Ni80). ID 2.5mm - 0.5-0.8 Ohm. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/17)

Shatter said:


> you lads and ladies keep on going about this BB lol, is the flavour really on point with the likes a RDA (Hadaly, flave, ol16, ect) talking flavour only, the draw / airflow, is subjective. And what builds are recommended, so far it looks like alien or mini alien coils with maybe a clapton, all ni80 by the looks of it? Almost forgot the exo, flow or insider...



It is for fruity menthols anyway... Exocet or Flow. Ni80 Fused 2.5mm Claptons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/17)

Hi @Shatter

I have had my BB for a few months now. Still running the same coil that Rob Fisher put in for me when i got it. A RiaanRed fused clapton 2.5mm ID on the Exocet. Its about 0.4 ohms and I vape it around 25-30 Watts.

I mainly use it out and about for its portability. And i have only run a few fruity menthols in it.

Flavour is very good. But I would not say better than some of my other gear. For example, on the Skyline RTA with a simple round wire coil I am getting a crisper vape at lower power. As if its slightly purer. And slightly drier. I like that type of vape.

The vape i get on the BB with the same juice (LIT Sidechick plus menthol drops) is wetter, a bit more rounded and fuller. Its very good. But the vape on my Petri RDA is also very good.

For me, its not the flavour that makes the BB shine. Flavour is good. But what makes it shine is the portability and the all in one aspect. And the battery life is very good on mine. I can do two Boro tankfuls easily on one battery. I am also lucky that i like the restricted draw on it with my exocet and coil/wick setup.

My only drawback for the BB is that when you want to rewick, its a bit of a schlepp. Undo and get it apart, find my pico to dry fire the exocet, wick it (very easy though) then lube all the seals, then put it all together. Hence, for me its not a "tinkerer" device. I have kept the same juice in it for a while. For me its a great device for out and about and its discreet and stylish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (27/12/17)

Annnnnd... 

I'm done with this POS...

Even after my last clean it started climbing again. I got some alcohol wipes and gave it another clean, popped in a fresh battery, and gave it a try. It all seemed good, I got gifted an Exocet which I put in and it gave me some great flavour. I was a very happy little piggy, had a few toots and then moved onto something else. Going to bed On Friday I turned it off "just in case" (something I never do).

Woke up on Saturday morning and tried to turn it on, but got nothing. Swapped the battery and it worked fine. So I put the other battery in my charger (It was fresh and i maybe spent 30 minutes vaping it, should have lasted me at least two days), and it read at 1.15V in the charger.

So now the little bastard is also killing batteries for me. It will go into a box and get buried out the back, it doesn't even deserve such a send off in my honest opinion!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Sorry to hear about that @Stosta 
What a bummer and such bad luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about that @Stosta
> What a bummer and such bad luck


Thanks @Silver .

I am right in thinking that a battery that has been discharged that low needs to be binned right?


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Silver .
> 
> I am right in thinking that a battery that has been discharged that low needs to be binned right?



I am not sure @Stosta 
1.15 V is rather low
But some of these chargers have the ability to "resurrect" a low battery and get it going again
If the charger charges it up again, maybe you can test it ans see how it works without stressing it too much

Safest would be to replace it, but i am not sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/12/17)

So while at work today, my beloved BB starts jumping ohms on the kanger rba. Not just a little, from 0.8 to 2.5 ohms. So obviously the cotton turned into charcoal. Luckily had a semi working backup at work. So 2 hours ago i arrive home in panic station mode stressing about my BB. So i do a thorough cleaning of the whole BB and rba. Rebuild, wick, same result, ohms jumping to high heaven. Rebuild again, same thing. After 30 minutes of crying in the corner like a prom date thats been stood up by the football quarterback, i take a stiff drink, pull on my big boy pants on and tried again. Thats when i noticed it. The damn rba deck bottom contact screws out, and was loose by a quarter turn. I tightened it and all is well

Im ten years older now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So while at work today, my beloved BB starts jumping ohms on the kanger rba. Not just a little, from 0.8 to 2.5 ohms. So obviously the cotton turned into charcoal. Luckily had a semi working backup at work. So 2 hours ago i arrive home in panic station mode stressing about my BB. So i do a thorough cleaning of the whole BB and rba. Rebuild, wick, same result, ohms jumping to high heaven. Rebuild again, same thing. After 30 minutes of crying in the corner like a prom date thats been stood up by the football quarterback, i take a stiff drink, pull on my big boy pants on and tried again. Thats when i noticed it. The damn rba deck bottom contact screws out, and was loose by a quarter turn. I tightened it and all is well
> 
> Im ten years older now.



Glad you found the problem @SmokeyJoe 
Must have been a huge relief
Just reading your story, I could feel the pain! Not a nice thing when you cant figure out what is going on and something's not working properly.
Hope it works from now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/12/17)

Silver said:


> Glad you found the problem @SmokeyJoe
> Must have been a huge relief
> Just reading your story, I could feel the pain! Not a nice thing when you cant figure out what is going on and something's not working properly.
> Hope it works from now


So far im as happy as a teenager in a porn shop. Been 20 min and no jumping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/12/17)

The bastard in question

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/17)

Maybe all you clever BB owners can help me and tell me what’s going on!!!

My issue:

My watts are jumping up and down. 

I rebuilt the Insider today with some fused Clapton’s. Ohms came to 0.85. Sometimes they read 0.84. Which is fine. It’s a tiny fluctuation. 

But I noticed when I fired the BB the ohms stayed steady but the watts jumped from 18 down to 16 and to everything in between. This can’t be right. 

Took everything out. Cleaned. Recoiled. Rewicked. Refilled. Same thing. It’s bizarre. 

Is that normal?


----------



## TheV (30/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> Maybe all you clever BB owners can help me and tell me what’s going on!!!
> 
> My issue:
> 
> ...


Not sure about the settings on the SXK chip but things to check...
Are you in bypass/mech mode?
Do you have some kind of taste/power adjustment enabled?

The DNA chip on my BB in standard wattage mode, when set to 25W, will start at 0W, jump to 22.5W and then up to 25W ... and stay there.


----------



## Paul33 (30/12/17)

TheV said:


> Not sure about the settings on the SXK chip but things to check...
> Are you in bypass/mech mode?
> Do you have some kind of taste/power adjustment enabled?
> 
> The DNA chip on my BB in standard wattage mode, when set to 25W, will start at 0W, jump to 22.5W and then up to 25W ... and stay there.


I’m on straight forward power mode.

Mine starts at 18w, fires at that for a bit then jumps down to 16 it there abouts then back to 18 then jumps around. Ohms stay steady but I looked again and the volts are jumping around as well. The watts and the volts jump all over the place.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> I’m on straight forward power mode.
> 
> Mine starts at 18w, fires at that for a bit then jumps down to 16 it there abouts then back to 18 then jumps around. Ohms stay steady but I looked again and the volts are jumping around as well. The watts and the volts jump all over the place.



Perhaps change the battery and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Perhaps change the battery and see


Popped in a fresh LG and it went from 18w down to 17.2. 

I lower the watts to 17 then it stayed put and didn’t move around

Still wonder why it was doing what it was doing but so far it’s a happy camper. Thanks dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So while at work today, my beloved BB starts jumping ohms on the kanger rba. Not just a little, from 0.8 to 2.5 ohms. So obviously the cotton turned into charcoal. Luckily had a semi working backup at work. So 2 hours ago i arrive home in panic station mode stressing about my BB. So i do a thorough cleaning of the whole BB and rba. Rebuild, wick, same result, ohms jumping to high heaven. Rebuild again, same thing. After 30 minutes of crying in the corner like a prom date thats been stood up by the football quarterback, i take a stiff drink, pull on my big boy pants on and tried again. Thats when i noticed it. The damn rba deck bottom contact screws out, and was loose by a quarter turn. I tightened it and all is well
> 
> Im ten years older now.


Yip, learned that the same way when still using the old Kangerbox and STM. Something to look out for on these RBA's. Same could happen to the other decks that are put together the same way.

Glad to hear its sorted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> Popped in a fresh LG and it went from 18w down to 17.2.
> 
> I lower the watts to 17 then it stayed put and didn’t move around
> 
> Still wonder why it was doing what it was doing but so far it’s a happy camper. Thanks dude.



From the below, when firing your battery probably drops below 3.9V resulting a corresponding drop in wattage. This would be true if you are running in bypass mode. Just check? can not explain why that would happen in power mode for the additional available amps should make up for the shortfall in power mode. What wire are you using?


Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/12/17)

Raindance said:


> From the below, when firing your battery probably drops below 3.9V resulting a corresponding drop in wattage. This would be true if you are running in bypass mode. Just check? can not explain why that would happen in power mode for the additional available amps should make up for the shortfall in power mode. What wire are you using?
> View attachment 117653
> 
> Regards


Definitely running in power mode and am using Ni80fused Clapton’s @Raindance 

Issue seems to be fine now. Maybe that battery is on its way out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So while at work today, my beloved BB starts jumping ohms on the kanger rba. Not just a little, from 0.8 to 2.5 ohms. So obviously the cotton turned into charcoal. Luckily had a semi working backup at work. So 2 hours ago i arrive home in panic station mode stressing about my BB. So i do a thorough cleaning of the whole BB and rba. Rebuild, wick, same result, ohms jumping to high heaven. Rebuild again, same thing. After 30 minutes of crying in the corner like a prom date thats been stood up by the football quarterback, i take a stiff drink, pull on my big boy pants on and tried again. Thats when i noticed it. The damn rba deck bottom contact screws out, and was loose by a quarter turn. I tightened it and all is well
> 
> Im ten years older now.



Similar thing happened to me yesterday Haha, after wiping the connection down all was well but installed the afc back on the exocet and Bob's your uncle no more condensation on the pin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Similar thing happened to me yesterday Haha, after wiping the connection down all was well but installed the afc back on the exocet and Bob's your uncle no more condensation on the pin


Mines behaving now on this battery and with the slightly lower watts. 

I would put the afc back on the Insider to help but it’s so kak I just can’t bring myself to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Similar thing happened to me yesterday Haha, after wiping the connection down all was well but installed the afc back on the exocet and Bob's your uncle no more condensation on the pin



I find this interesting @Smoke_A_Llama 
When i got my BB , i think i was advised to remove the afc 
Maybe it helps with controlling the condensation as you say...

I havent checked but can you make the afc wide open so it vapes the same as when you take the afc out?

@Rob Fisher , what do you think of this?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/12/17)

Silver said:


> I find this interesting @Smoke_A_Llama
> When i got my BB , i think i was advised to remove the afc
> Maybe it helps with controlling the condensation as you say...
> 
> ...



The way I see it that it provides atleast some cover to the connection so condensation gets minimised especially if you pull it down a bit, and i notice no difference to airflow but that could just be me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/17)

Silver said:


> I find this interesting @Smoke_A_Llama
> When i got my BB , i think i was advised to remove the afc
> Maybe it helps with controlling the condensation as you say...
> 
> ...



Hard to say because I have very little experience with the clone BB Hi Ho @Silver... but it sounds like a loose connection in the bridge or @Smoke_A_Llama suggests cleaning the contacts etc...


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hard to say because I have very little experience with the clone BB Hi Ho @Silver... but it sounds like a loose connection in the bridge or @Smoke_A_Llama suggests cleaning the contacts etc...



No Rob, what I am referring to is maybe by using the AFC on the Exocet one would get less comdemsation? Didnt we take the afc out?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/17)

Silver said:


> No Rob, what I am referring to is maybe by using the AFC on the Exocet one would get less comdemsation? Didnt we take the afc out?



Ahhhh... the AFC just gets in the way and unless you are trying to get a MTL it's a waste of time and while it may help reduce the condensation a little I don't use the AFC any any of my BB's. And with the Dampless plug there is almost ZERO condensation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Black2beard (30/12/17)

Hi billet box sxk owners, glad i could found forum for this mod. See, i had troubles with this mod, mine showing LOW RES while the battery indicator showing wrong level (full charged battery) and it won't firing. Any advice on this? Have tried putting in rice bowl method to remove condensation in chipset area, working normally for several hours before the same problem arise again.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Black2beard said:


> Hi billet box sxk owners, glad i could found forum for this mod. See, i had troubles with this mod, mine showing LOW RES while the battery indicator showing wrong level (full charged battery) and it won't firing. Any advice on this? Have tried putting in rice bowl method to remove condensation in chipset area, working normally for several hours before the same problem arise again.



Welcome to the forum @Black2beard 

I can't advise you but @Stosta I think had a similar problem

Check out this post earlier in this thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sxk-billet-box-reviews-discussions.t35740/page-41#post-6151
And then follow the discussion from there on - there were several remedies discussed

Hope you get it sorted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (31/12/17)

Black2beard said:


> Hi billet box sxk owners, glad i could found forum for this mod. See, i had troubles with this mod, mine showing LOW RES while the battery indicator showing wrong level (full charged battery) and it won't firing. Any advice on this? Have tried putting in rice bowl method to remove condensation in chipset area, working normally for several hours before the same problem arise again.


As @Silver pointed out I has a similar problem. Try opening it up and cleaning with alcohol, it helped mine for a while.

How long have you been using yours for? I suspect mine was due to condensation build up on the electronics as I wasn't very good at wiping it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black2beard (31/12/17)

Stosta said:


> As @Silver pointed out I has a similar problem. Try opening it up and cleaning with alcohol, it helped mine for a while.
> 
> How long have you been using yours for? I suspect mine was due to condensation build up on the electronics as I wasn't very good at wiping it down.



Actually this is my second billet box sxk already. My first faced similar problems, watt changed by itself, unable to detect atomiser even though new coil and even to the point where the mod firing by itself (scary experienced, woken up by the smell of own vape juice and hearing the sound of mod firing). I've been wiping and cleaning like hell but to avail, the problems still persist. Until to the extent I've accidentally teared up the electronic sheet-thing (sorry I don't know the name) connecting between the screen and the chipset because i want to know what causing the problem. And thats it for my first BB. But because i love so much about this mod, the taste, the simplicity and conveniences, I've decided to get second one. But after been using it for 3 month, it acting up again almost similar to its older 'sibling'. So to all BB owners here, we really need to find out what the cause(s) and how to solve it. I've been reading @Stosta post here and i can say i feel your frustation. We really need to nailed the problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (31/12/17)

@Stosta, @Black2beard
I opened up a SXK BB yesterday for a friend. The wattage up button was engaging by itself.
I found a bunch of juice in the controls compartment when I opened it up. I cleaned out what I could get to but it still showed the same behavior.
I then removed the the board with the buttons on it and found that it had a bunch of juice on the back of the board, all over the wiring.
Once I wiped that down it returned to normal.
I'm not sure how that much juice got into the internals but its definitely that that caused havoc with the electronics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre (2/1/18)

TheV said:


> @Stosta, @Black2beard
> I opened up a SXK BB yesterday for a friend. The wattage up button was engaging by itself.
> I found a bunch of juice in the controls compartment when I opened it up. I cleaned out what I could get to but it still showed the same behavior.
> I then removed the the board with the buttons on it and found that it had a bunch of juice on the back of the board, all over the wiring.
> ...


I have been wondering if one could put some silicone on top of the seams (of the panels one can open) to prevent any condensation/juice from entering?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## @cliff (5/1/18)

Who stocks BB condensation plugs? Anyone know?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (5/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Who stocks BB condensation plugs? Anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Vapor Mountain has some stock.
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/accessories-accessories/

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (5/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Vapor Mountain has some stock.
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/accessories-accessories/
> 
> Regards


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (11/1/18)

Have a issue I can figure out on my SXK BB, if i use normal ss316l 26ga round wire (contact or spaced) the resistance is jumping around every time I press the fire button (.5x - .6x and anywhere in between) But with a fused clapton its stable... Have the same issue on the exo and insider. If i put the insider on my mod and fire it, it stays stable with the round wire. Lock thingy on the top is screwed in tight as is the little pin on the button of the atty's. Any idea's what it can be? or just user error?


----------



## shaun2707 (11/1/18)

Speaking under correction here but that is what happens when using SS. The only way round it is to lock your ohms which you can’t do with a BB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaun2707 (11/1/18)

Or use temp mode instead of Power mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/1/18)

Shatter said:


> Have a issue I can figure out on my SXK BB, if i use normal ss316l 26ga round wire (contact or spaced) the resistance is jumping around every time I press the fire button (.5x - .6x and anywhere in between) But with a fused clapton its stable... Have the same issue on the exo and insider. If i put the insider on my mod and fire it, it stays stable with the round wire. Lock thingy on the top is screwed in tight as is the little pin on the button of the atty's. Any idea's what it can be? or just user error?



Stupid questions from my side... when locking the nut are you using a coin ? When I did it by finger it felt tight but ohms jumped? any condensation around the pin connection at the bottom ? Unlikely but could the one post screw be slightly loose, a fused Clapton will have more contact area with the screw than round so normally have to make it extra tight ??


----------



## Shatter (11/1/18)

@shaun2707 Understand that with the heating and cooling the resistance will change abit, but the jumps is random every time i fire it. It does not change steadly higher or lower, jumps in between.. Maybe i should swap over to NI lol

@Smoke_A_Llama Jip using a coin, and no condensation on the pins. Think that might be the issue, I will check that the wire is securely trapped with the screw. Will let you know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (20/1/18)

So my trusty BB decided to die on me today.

With 3 hours work left the watts started to just run down. Managed to get a small allen key in the workshop to open the board and whipped off the bit of juice that was lurking there. Still didn't work.

After work I stopped at Capital Vape. They said its a regular occurance. Just leave it in a bag overnight. If it doesnt work i need to send it back to the vendor.

So currently my BB is lying in a bag of rice. Opened all the panels. Just hope the rice will attract some asians that will fix it overnight.

Feeling lost without my BB. My beginner standby mod just doesnt cut it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/1/18)

Adephi said:


> So my trusty BB decided to die on me today.
> 
> With 3 hours work left the watts started to just run down. Managed to get a small allen key in the workshop to open the board and whipped off the bit of juice that was lurking there. Still didn't work.
> 
> ...


That sucks hard @Adephi!!!!

Hopefully you can resurrect your beloved!!


----------



## Pixstar (20/1/18)

Adephi said:


> So my trusty BB decided to die on me today.
> 
> With 3 hours work left the watts started to just run down. Managed to get a small allen key in the workshop to open the board and whipped off the bit of juice that was lurking there. Still didn't work.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear, I hope it gets revived.
Is this a common thing to happen to these mods?


----------



## Adephi (20/1/18)

Pixstar said:


> Sorry to hear, I hope it gets revived.
> Is this a common thing to happen to these mods?


I remember reading on here somewhere of it happening to somebody. Just cant find it.

With the condensation inside the box and the known issue of minor juice leaking I can see that it could be a regular occurance. I have ordered a condensation plug if this gets sorted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (20/1/18)

I'm such an idiot, should have just checked the top of the page.

Dr @TheV , I might be in need of your assistance.

How do you get behind the board? I'm too scared I pull something I shouldnt.


----------



## TheV (20/1/18)

Adephi said:


> I'm such an idiot, should have just checked the top of the page.
> 
> Dr @TheV , I might be in need of your assistance.
> 
> How do you get behind the board? I'm too scared I pull something I shouldnt.


Have you managed to remove the plate on the control panel? 
When you take that off there is a gasket you can remove. 
The board that the buttons are mounted on can just be pulled out carefully. There are some very thin wires connected at the back so take it out carefully and don't remove it very far. 
That is how I managed to clean and fix my friend's BB. 
If anything is unclear let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (20/1/18)

Nope. Not getting it open.

Will try again tomorrow and see if I can find something.


----------



## TheV (20/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Nope. Not getting it open.
> 
> Will try again tomorrow and see if I can find something.


Are you struggling to remove the hex screws? I find they strip easily. A torx driver works better on them. T6 if I recall correctly


----------



## Adephi (20/1/18)

I got the screws out. The part at the screen and the button where you can see the board. But from there I'm a bit over cautious.

I've got the 70w mod. Not the DNA board if that helps


----------



## TheV (20/1/18)

Adephi said:


> I got the screws out. The part at the screen and the button where you can see the board. But from there I'm a bit over cautious.
> 
> I've got the 70w mod. Not the DNA board if that helps


Can put up some pics? The one I fixed was also the 70w version


----------



## Adephi (20/1/18)

The front and back as they are currently.


----------



## TheV (21/1/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 119693
> View attachment 119694
> 
> 
> The front and back as they are currently.


So this is the board you need to remove carefully:





You should be able to just lift it up. The one I fixed had a bunch of juice behind that board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (22/1/18)

After a weekend of my bb lying in its rice bed in ICU I tried to give it a test. Lasted for about 20 minutes and then started again. So it is better just not out of the woods yet.

Thanks @TheV for your help. Was up untill 1am on Sunday morning helping this noob. Really appreciate that.

Managed to carefully open that board. Could not find any juice or condensation. But I will let it lie in the ricebed for a few more days with the insides exposed. Will see what it does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (22/1/18)

Adephi said:


> After a weekend of my bb lying in its rice bed in ICU I tried to give it a test. Lasted for about 20 minutes and then started again. So it is better just not out of the woods yet.
> 
> Thanks @TheV for your help. Was up untill 1am on Sunday morning helping this noob. Really appreciate that.
> 
> Managed to carefully open that board. Could not find any juice or condensation. But I will let it lie in the ricebed for a few more days with the insides exposed. Will see what it does.


Exactly what I had bud!

I also wiped my chip down with an alcohol pad. It got better for about two days, and then the one night I went to bed and turned it off, and it discharged one of my batteries to below 1.5V!

I haven't bothered to try again, I get so disappointed every time!


----------



## blujeenz (22/1/18)

Adephi said:


> After a weekend of my bb lying in its rice bed in ICU I tried to give it a test. Lasted for about 20 minutes and then started again. So it is better just not out of the woods yet.
> 
> Thanks @TheV for your help. Was up untill 1am on Sunday morning helping this noob. Really appreciate that.
> 
> Managed to carefully open that board. Could not find any juice or condensation. But I will let it lie in the ricebed for a few more days with the insides exposed. Will see what it does.


Seeing as you already have the board out, I have a last ditch idea which may work.
Try spraying the board with Q20 or WD40 as its a water displacer, then rinse the entire pcb off in a meths bath to get rid of the Q20.
This should get rid of all the juice in the nooks and crannies under the IC's.


----------



## TheV (22/1/18)

Adephi said:


> After a weekend of my bb lying in its rice bed in ICU I tried to give it a test. Lasted for about 20 minutes and then started again. So it is better just not out of the woods yet.
> 
> Thanks @TheV for your help. Was up untill 1am on Sunday morning helping this noob. Really appreciate that.
> 
> Managed to carefully open that board. Could not find any juice or condensation. But I will let it lie in the ricebed for a few more days with the insides exposed. Will see what it does.


I also suspect it might be the wires that are shorting internally.
My friend's BB started acting up again and I'm thinking this might be why.
I'm gonna try an insulate the wires a bit better.


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/1/18)

So many issues on this thread regarding the SXK BBs.Just gave me a headache reading through it.I wonder how you guys are feeling.....


----------



## Adephi (22/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Exactly what I had bud!
> 
> I also wiped my chip down with an alcohol pad. It got better for about two days, and then the one night I went to bed and turned it off, and it discharged one of my batteries to below 1.5V!
> 
> I haven't bothered to try again, I get so disappointed every time!



I know, this is very disheartening. Mine luckily only changes the watts down. Like the down button making contact. But those wires at the fire button does look a bit lose.


----------



## Stosta (22/1/18)

Adephi said:


> I know, this is very disheartening. Mine luckily only changes the watts down. Like the down button making contact. But those wires at the fire button does look a bit lose.


Yeah in essence that's all mine did.

I don't think that it fired either, because it would have killed my coil or at least emptied the half tank I had in there. Almost just like the internals started drawing from the battery somehow. Just keep a close eye on yours.


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/1/18)

When wattage etc is moving up and down it is the control board that is faulty.If still under warranty it needs to be fixed and replaced by a new control board.


----------



## Adephi (22/1/18)

blujeenz said:


> Seeing as you already have the board out, I have a last ditch idea which may work.
> Try spraying the board with Q20 or WD40 as its a water displacer, then rinse the entire pcb off in a meths bath to get rid of the Q20.
> This should get rid of all the juice in the nooks and crannies under the IC's.


Will keep in mind, but I'm not too comfortable with fidling and spraying stuff on the electronics. Dont want to mess it up even more.

If it comes to it I will find a shop with a techie that can look at it. Since its a known issue there should be a know resulution.


----------



## Adephi (22/1/18)

TheV said:


> I also suspect it might be the wires that are shorting internally.
> My friend's BB started acting up again and I'm thinking this might be why.
> I'm gonna try an insulate the wires a bit better.



Keep us up to date @TheV . Might just send it to you to have a look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (22/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> When wattage etc is moving up and down it is the control board that is faulty.If still under warranty it needs to be fixed and replaced by a new control board.



Will contact the vendor. But since it could be juice related I know what the response will be.


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Will contact the vendor. But since it could be juice related I know what the response will be.


That is also true


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/1/18)

If you guys get your pcbs working again, might I suggesting trying some Q30 to prevent juice from getting back on and starting the process over again ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Bizkuit (22/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If you guys get your pcbs working again, might I suggesting trying some Q30 to prevent juice from getting back on and starting the process over again ?
> 
> View attachment 119756



Is it something you can get at a local builders warehouse?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/1/18)

@Bizkuit 

Got mine from makro but you should be able to... actually any electronic component store should carry it or something of the same calibre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (22/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Bizkuit
> 
> Got mine from makro but you should be able to... actually any electronic component store should carry it or something of the same calibre


Would be great if the manufacturers would have it and use it before they assemble the mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Would be great if the manufacturers would have it and use it before they assemble the mod.


"Cost saving exercise"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (22/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Will contact the vendor. But since it could be juice related I know what the response will be.



Contacted the vendor (won't mention who since that is irrelevant to this thread) and the answer was as expected.

It is too difficult to replace the board if that is what needs to be done. They suggested I leave it in a bag with silica beads. Knew one day those little packets that keep things dry would come in handy. If only I didn't chuck them.

So right now I'm shopping for a new mod. This backup I'm running with commercial coils just ain't cutting it.

But the BB will remain in the bag of rice for a few more night in the hope that it will come back to life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Contacted the vendor (won't mention who since that is irrelevant to this thread) and the answer was as expected.
> 
> It is too difficult to replace the board if that is what needs to be done. They suggested I leave it in a bag with silica beads. Knew one day those little packets that keep things dry would come in handy. If only I didn't chuck them.
> 
> ...


Try Builders and camera or gun shops, they usually have moisture control stuff in the bags that may help.


----------



## TheV (23/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Contacted the vendor (won't mention who since that is irrelevant to this thread) and the answer was as expected.
> 
> It is too difficult to replace the board if that is what needs to be done. They suggested I leave it in a bag with silica beads. Knew one day those little packets that keep things dry would come in handy. If only I didn't chuck them.
> 
> ...


I'll let you know what I manage with my friend's BB once I receive it. It might be a while though.
Once you are sure that the BB is all dried out, try make sure none of the wires are shorting when you put it back together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (23/1/18)

Managed to get some silica bead packets from work. So will put it in there for another few night.

Just have my doubts that it will work if its juice.the few drops of juice that was behind the tank still hasnt dried or even looked like it was drying


----------



## Adephi (24/1/18)

Been test running mine for 4 hours now. And I think I can say she is back in action again. Holding thumbs, touching wood and all of that.

The coil reading seems to jumping around a bit but I think the coil needs to be replaced. Did a rewick and a small pitstop while I was at it.

Word of advice, keep those small silica bead packets you find in meds and other stuff that needs to be kept dry. You might just need it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Been test running mine for 4 hours now. And I think I can say she is back in action again. Holding thumbs, touching wood and all of that.
> 
> The coil reading seems to jumping around a bit but I think the coil needs to be replaced. Did a rewick and a small pitstop while I was at it.
> 
> Word of advice, keep those small silica bead packets you find in meds and other stuff that needs to be kept dry. You might just need it.


Excellent news, keeping fingers crossed that all is now sorted. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Been test running mine for 4 hours now. And I think I can say she is back in action again. Holding thumbs, touching wood and all of that.
> 
> The coil reading seems to jumping around a bit but I think the coil needs to be replaced. Did a rewick and a small pitstop while I was at it.
> 
> Word of advice, keep those small silica bead packets you find in meds and other stuff that needs to be kept dry. You might just need it.



Hope it stays good @Adephi !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Managed to get some silica bead packets from work. So will put it in there for another few night.
> 
> Just have my doubts that it will work if its juice.the few drops of juice that was behind the tank still hasnt dried or even looked like it was drying



Try caustic soda, it's 100 times more hygroscopic than silica. U can buy caustic soda at any hardware or plumbing shops, it's used as a drain cleaner. But it's highly corrosive so be careful and use gloves. 

Take caustic soda in a glass bowl. Now place the device and the bowl in a airtight container. I have used that on my water damaged cellphone circuit once and it worked like magic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stosta (25/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Been test running mine for 4 hours now. And I think I can say she is back in action again. Holding thumbs, touching wood and all of that.
> 
> The coil reading seems to jumping around a bit but I think the coil needs to be replaced. Did a rewick and a small pitstop while I was at it.
> 
> Word of advice, keep those small silica bead packets you find in meds and other stuff that needs to be kept dry. You might just need it.


Please keep me updated @Adephi !

I'm not strong enough to face another let-down, so if this works for you I might just suck it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Try caustic soda, it's 100 times more hygroscopic than silica. U can buy caustic soda at any hardware or plumbing shops, it's used as a drain cleaner. But it's highly corrosive so be careful and use gloves.
> 
> Take caustic soda in a glass bowl. Now place the device and the bowl in a airtight container. I have used that on my water damaged cellphone circuit once and it worked like magic.


I infer that the device must not be inside the bowl with caustic soda, but beside it? With both inside the airtight container.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/1/18)

Andre said:


> I infer that the device must not be inside the bowl with caustic soda, but beside it? With both inside the airtight container.



Yes that's right. 
Just wanted to add that the silica gel might not be working because it's already full with moisture and you may have to "recharge" it. Here is a link to a video on how -

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Random question but hopefully get an answer. 

The “thingy that the drip tip goes in” on the B.B. doesn’t screw all way down and it’s driving me insane 

Can I change the o ring? Hit it with a hammer? Anything?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120138
> 
> 
> Random question but hopefully get an answer.
> ...



Well... if you know a tool maker or turner you can perhaps have one made which will sit a bit more flush .... maybe @hands can help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120138
> 
> 
> Random question but hopefully get an answer.
> ...


AFAIK it’s like that to make removing it easier. If it was flush you’d probably scratch the mod...


----------



## Andre (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120138
> 
> 
> Random question but hopefully get an answer.
> ...


Mine all screw in flush, except for the top part, which lies on top. Looks like yours has a gap below the beveled silver edge. Seems like a bit of cross threading in yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Andre said:


> Mine all screw in flush, except for the top part, which lies on top. Looks like yours has a gap below the beveled silver edge. Seems like a bit of cross threading in yours.


That’s what I was thinking but it screws in and out perfectly fine just gets to the bottom and stops a bit short.


----------



## Andre (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> That’s what I was thinking but it screws in and out perfectly fine just gets to the bottom and stops a bit short.


On you picture above it does look as if there is a bigger gap on the left hand side? Maybe the threading was not done accurately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Andre said:


> On you picture above it does look as if there is a bigger gap on the left hand side? Maybe the threading was not done accurately.


That’s what I’m thinking. It’s not a life threatening thing that bugs me that much. I’ll pull through

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. It’s not a life threatening thing that bugs me that much. I’ll pull through


Mine also sits flush. Is it maybe not lining up with the Boro inside or catching on something when you screw it down?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/1/18)

That or it was drilled and tapped on a Monday morning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120138
> 
> 
> Random question but hopefully get an answer.
> ...


Had a look at your post when it was delivered to you, https://www.ecigssa.co.za/to-bb-or-not-to-bb.t45521/page-6#post-620027 and it seems that in the picture it was flush. I would check for an obstruction or unscrew in total to see if it can be realigned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. It’s not a life threatening thing that bugs me that much. I’ll pull through


What atomizer have you got in there @Paul33? I know with some of the Flos the bottom of the 510 screw-in would not fit into the top of the Flo. One then has to sand the inside of the Flo a tad. You can check this by taking the atty out and fitting the 510 screw-in outside of the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Andre said:


> What atomizer have you got in there @Paul33? I know with some of the Flos the bottom of the 510 screw-in would not fit into the top of the Flo. One then has to sand the inside of the Flo a tad. You can check this by taking the atty out and fitting the 510 screw-in outside of the mod.


I have the Exocet in at the moment. 

I agree @Smoke_A_Llama, it sits flush with an attie in it. 

It’s not a huge problem for me I was just asking to see if you people who are cleverererer than me could provide some wisdom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> That or it was drilled and tapped on a Monday morning


This is highly possible!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Mine also sits flush. Is it maybe not lining up with the Boro inside or catching on something when you screw it down?


Separate it fits nicely in the chimney of the Exocet. 

Without an attie it screws all the way down in the B.B. 

Put it all together and it’s got a gap. 

Bizarre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/1/18)

Do you have another atty to put in ? Could be the exos chimney?


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Do you have another atty to put in ? Could be the exos chimney?


I’ll put the Insider back in and have a look next pitstop.

If it still does the same thing then it must be the threading!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (28/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Please keep me updated @Adephi !
> 
> I'm not strong enough to face another let-down, so if this works for you I might just suck it up!



My BB is back in the bag as of yesterday. Watts keep running down. 

I think the same people that make SXK BB's also make KFC ice cream machines at rate mine is broken down.

Will keep it under wraps again for a few days while I'm getting this squonking figured out and then I will check again. Will also get a condensation plug if it does bounce back.

Really missing the fruities.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/18)

Adephi said:


> My BB is back in the bag as of yesterday. Watts keep running down.
> 
> I think the same people that make SXK BB's also make KFC ice cream machines at rate mine is broken down.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that it is acting up again, not a good feeling. Can relate to missing the flavour, but keeping fingers crossed that you get a positive outcome.


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

As you guys might have noticed, I've been having a rough time with mods lately.

BB was back in action today. Took it for a recoil with the Vandy Vape MTL Clapton. That wire is the good stuff. Really brings out flavour even more.

Sprayed the board with some Q30 and will get a condensation plug tomorrow.

Hoping my luck turns around now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/1/18)

Best of luck bud 


Adephi said:


> As you guys might have noticed, I've been having a rough time with mods lately.
> 
> BB was back in action today. Took it for a recoil with the Vandy Vape MTL Clapton. That wire is the good stuff. Really brings out flavour even more.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

So its my turn for a Sxk Billet box problem, my watts go down on the screen, almost like its being hold down. Stripped the front and back but no juice that I can see thats there. Had it a very gentle pad down with some TP and reassembled it, still the same. If im lucky it works for a hit a two, then it scrolls the watts down again. But I did notice that if i press the little contact pin in the bay "510 pin" it stops, and works like normal. Might be juice that got in there? And if so I cant see a way to get it out and clean it... Any suggestions?

*Edit*

The little pin pulls out, cleaned, still the same. Gonna strip it again and leave in the sun for while....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Shatter said:


> So its my turn for a Sxk Billet box problem, my watts go down on the screen, almost like its being hold down. Stripped the front and back but no juice that I can see thats there. Had it a very gentle pad down with some TP and reassembled it, still the same. If im lucky it works for a hit a two, then it scrolls the watts down again. But I did notice that if i press the little contact pin in the bay "510 pin" it stops, and works like normal. Might be juice that got in there? And if so I cant see a way to get it out and clean it... Any suggestions?
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> The little pin pulls out, cleaned, still the same. Gonna strip it again and leave in the sun for while....



Spray some methylated spirits in there, helps get juice out of nooks and crannies which you might not see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

whats that lol? Is it like alcohol spray?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Shatter said:


> whats that lol? Is it like alcohol spray?


The purple cleaning stuff bud 

Well it is denatured alcohol ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

lol thank you, will hunt for it in a spray form.


----------



## Adephi (31/1/18)

Exactly the same issue as mine.

Place it in a bag of rice. Silica beads even better. If you can open the boards that will also help. Leave it in the bag for 3 days or more. Longer the better.

Once its up and running get some Q30. Its Q20's expensive big brother. A good vape shop or electricion should have some. Just 2 squirts on the board.

Then get a condensation plug. Got mine from Capital Vapes that 3D printed one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Shatter said:


> lol thank you, will hunt for it in a spray form.


Can just decent some into a water spray bottle (exactly what I do)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

okay found some "purple" spirits  in the wash room and a little spray bottle, sprayed everywhere i could on the boards and contacts. Will leave it a few hours and give it a go. If it work again I would def get the q30 that @Adephi mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

Still the same, will spray it again and leave it in a bag of rice for a day or two..

Is the back PCB removable?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Also do any wires feel/appear lose ?


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

nope, seems okay.. Only the wire that connects to the little pin has a bit of play, but cant get under the boards to check.

*update*

Had a look under the back pcb and all seems fine, noticed that it looks like the blue wire going to the gold pin is also pressed into the housing surrounding it. Pulled the housing and blue wire into the Boro section a lil bit, grabbed the wire with tweezers and lightly pressed the pin/housing back into the wire, It looks like it went in deeper than it was, can also be my imagination. All good so far after 2 refills... Hope it was the issue, will call it a success after a week of heavy use. But for now i'm a happy vaper again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Justind0223 (4/2/18)

Greetings from America. I’ve read this thread from 1 to 48 and feel like Ive been on this journey with each of you and gotten to know you all personally. I’ve been under a rock apparently as I’ve just recently stumbled across the wonderful world of billet boxes. I’m expecting mine Monday. (Sxk 70w) I’ve got the sxk Exocet on order from over seas because no one in the u.s. has them in stock so I’ll be forced to use the rba until it arrives
To sum up a bit I’m not a noob to vaping or building as I’ve been vaping for about four years. But I’m totally a noob to B.B. units and had a few questions for professionals such as yourselves. 
First off from reading about the condensation issues and I’ve ordered some 3D printed ones from ebay but am wondering does this restrict the airflow?? I’ve heard the draw on the Exocet is restrictive already (Keep in mind I’m coming from strictly drippers) my adv is currently the dead rabbit sq (22mm single coil version) about 3/4 open. And if so can you drill some pin holes in the plug. Truthfully I’d rather have a restricted draw rather than condensation In my new mod and shit out 3 months down the road. 
Sorry so long winded but felt should introduce myself here as I’m new but ahead of the curve from reading this thread over the course of several coffees and feel as I’ve gotten to know all of you. Hopefully you guys can except a yankee in your thread here as I’ll probably be frequently reading it as a new owner of a B.B. unit. Thanks guys, cheers.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (4/2/18)

Justind0223 said:


> Greetings from America. I’ve read this thread from 1 to 48 and feel like Ive been on this journey with each of you and gotten to know you all personally. I’ve been under a rock apparently as I’ve just recently stumbled across the wonderful world of billet boxes. I’m expecting mine Monday. (Sxk 70w) I’ve got the sxk Exocet on order from over seas because no one in the u.s. has them in stock so I’ll be forced to use the rba until it arrives
> To sum up a bit I’m not a noob to vaping or building as I’ve been vaping for about four years. But I’m totally a noob to B.B. units and had a few questions for professionals such as yourselves.
> First off from reading about the condensation issues and I’ve ordered some 3D printed ones from ebay but am wondering does this restrict the airflow?? I’ve heard the draw on the Exocet is restrictive already (Keep in mind I’m coming from strictly drippers) my adv is currently the dead rabbit sq (22mm single coil version) about 3/4 open. And if so can you drill some pin holes in the plug. Truthfully I’d rather have a restricted draw rather than condensation In my new mod and shit out 3 months down the road.
> Sorry so long winded but felt should introduce myself here as I’m new but ahead of the curve from reading this thread over the course of several coffees and feel as I’ve gotten to know all of you. Hopefully you guys can except a yankee in your thread here as I’ll probably be frequently reading it as a new owner of a B.B. unit. Thanks guys, cheers.



Welcome! Guys from the overseas are very welcome. Plenty off BB owners here that are passionate about the mod.

The Billet Box is a mouth to lung mod. There is no way around that and you will have to get use to it. The exocet does give the best draw on it from all the bridges I have tried.

The condensation plug does not restrict the draw further. But good that you are getting it. The clones tend to get some condensation build up in the electronic boards as you can gather from the above posts. The plug has helped me so far.

And the flavours are out of this world. If you like minty fruits you will love this little gem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

Justind0223 said:


> Greetings from America. I’ve read this thread from 1 to 48 and feel like Ive been on this journey with each of you and gotten to know you all personally. I’ve been under a rock apparently as I’ve just recently stumbled across the wonderful world of billet boxes. I’m expecting mine Monday. (Sxk 70w) I’ve got the sxk Exocet on order from over seas because no one in the u.s. has them in stock so I’ll be forced to use the rba until it arrives
> To sum up a bit I’m not a noob to vaping or building as I’ve been vaping for about four years. But I’m totally a noob to B.B. units and had a few questions for professionals such as yourselves.
> First off from reading about the condensation issues and I’ve ordered some 3D printed ones from ebay but am wondering does this restrict the airflow?? I’ve heard the draw on the Exocet is restrictive already (Keep in mind I’m coming from strictly drippers) my adv is currently the dead rabbit sq (22mm single coil version) about 3/4 open. And if so can you drill some pin holes in the plug. Truthfully I’d rather have a restricted draw rather than condensation In my new mod and shit out 3 months down the road.
> Sorry so long winded but felt should introduce myself here as I’m new but ahead of the curve from reading this thread over the course of several coffees and feel as I’ve gotten to know all of you. Hopefully you guys can except a yankee in your thread here as I’ll probably be frequently reading it as a new owner of a B.B. unit. Thanks guys, cheers.


Welcome @Justind0223 

I also went from using my Goon with either aliens or fused Clapton’s in it with the airflow fully open to my sxk billet and to be brutally honest I barely touch any of my other gear anymore. 

I had the Exocet in for ages but put the insider back in this morning with a fused clapton which came out to 0.44 ohms and fires beautifully at 27w. 

I take long direct lung hits and it’s a thing of beauty. 

I agree with @Adephi that it takes some getting used to but once you find your happy place with it you won’t look back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Welcome @Justind0223 , know you are going to enjoy it here with us. We have a very passionate vaping community here, and the BB crowd is no exception.

Cannot wait for you to get started, it is a different way of vaping, but utterly enjoyable. I agree with @Paul33 as I do direct lung on mine, and no hassles, just flavour for days. The Exocet is my preferred setup, and it is a great choice. The condensation plug is a must in my eyes, and with every second refill I take the Boro out and wipe out the inside of the BB, so no problems yet. Non withstanding I will be investing in Q30 as well, prevention is something better than cure.  Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Justind0223 (5/2/18)

Well, thanks for the warm and swift welcome guys. You’ve managed to build my anticipation up even more. Can’t wait to get started on my journey with the B.B. 
I’m not to concerned with a restrictive draw as I️ started my vaping experience out with the kayfun lite nano. It was my daily driver for a long while and it kind of reminds me of the Exocet. At least from what I’ve seen and read about. I’m looking into throwing a 6 wrap 26 gauge ni80 build spaced around a 2.5mm bit should put me out around .5 ish. Vape strictly cotton bacon v2 (being a dripper it’s all of got) but haven’t forgot how to do a good Scottish roll
I’m confident with my wicking skills that I️ can make to Exocet shine. It’s that haggard ol kanger rba that comes stock I’m stuck with until my Exocet arrives from overseas I’m worried about. 
As for menthol minty vapes I’ve never really tried before. When I️ did smoke the stink sticks it was Marlboro full flavor for me. Never liked the Newport’s aye. But, good news is I’m an avid mixer and diy my own juice so if any of you have any concerns or questions with that I’d be obliged to help you out which coincidentally leads me to my next question..
What vg/pg ratio do you guys vape the B.B. at?? I’ve been mixing at 70/30 vg blend extensively but being a diy mixer I️ can drop if needed. Also vape the more fruity and desert flavors. I’ve got a grrreat blueberry almond cookie juice recipe if anyone is interested. 
Well guys thanks in advance. Any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated as always. 
Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (5/2/18)

70/30 is just fine. Its my stock ratio as well.

If I can suggest with wires, get use to single coils first. And once you get the hang of coiling in the small space get yourself some Vandy Vape superfine MTL fused clapton wire. That stuff is magic in the BB.

But the exocet is very forgiving in terms of coiling and wicking.

The RBA that comes stock is extremely restrictive. Like sucking a tennisball through a hosepipe. But will get you going untill your exocet arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/2/18)

Justind0223 said:


> Well, thanks for the warm and swift welcome guys. You’ve managed to build my anticipation up even more. Can’t wait to get started on my journey with the B.B.
> I’m not to concerned with a restrictive draw as I️ started my vaping experience out with the kayfun lite nano. It was my daily driver for a long while and it kind of reminds me of the Exocet. At least from what I’ve seen and read about. I’m looking into throwing a 6 wrap 26 gauge ni80 build spaced around a 2.5mm bit should put me out around .5 ish. Vape strictly cotton bacon v2 (being a dripper it’s all of got) but haven’t forgot how to do a good Scottish roll
> I’m confident with my wicking skills that I️ can make to Exocet shine. It’s that haggard ol kanger rba that comes stock I’m stuck with until my Exocet arrives from overseas I’m worried about.
> As for menthol minty vapes I’ve never really tried before. When I️ did smoke the stink sticks it was Marlboro full flavor for me. Never liked the Newport’s aye. But, good news is I’m an avid mixer and diy my own juice so if any of you have any concerns or questions with that I’d be obliged to help you out which coincidentally leads me to my next question..
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Justind0223 
I too am using the Exocet in the BB. Its a lovely restricted direct lung hit
Am using mainly 70VG and 60VG in it, no problem
I believe 2.5mm coil ID is good. I havent experimented much but thats what i have in mine and its working well. 
I have only vaped fruity menthols in mine and it produces a lovely dense, wettish type of vape.
I havent tried any other bridges/atties in mine. Am happy with the exocet.
All the best and let us know how it goes

PS - check out the DIY and recipe threads, lots of active DIYers here on the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Justind0223 said:


> Well, thanks for the warm and swift welcome guys. You’ve managed to build my anticipation up even more. Can’t wait to get started on my journey with the B.B.
> I’m not to concerned with a restrictive draw as I️ started my vaping experience out with the kayfun lite nano. It was my daily driver for a long while and it kind of reminds me of the Exocet. At least from what I’ve seen and read about. I’m looking into throwing a 6 wrap 26 gauge ni80 build spaced around a 2.5mm bit should put me out around .5 ish. Vape strictly cotton bacon v2 (being a dripper it’s all of got) but haven’t forgot how to do a good Scottish roll
> I’m confident with my wicking skills that I️ can make to Exocet shine. It’s that haggard ol kanger rba that comes stock I’m stuck with until my Exocet arrives from overseas I’m worried about.
> As for menthol minty vapes I’ve never really tried before. When I️ did smoke the stink sticks it was Marlboro full flavor for me. Never liked the Newport’s aye. But, good news is I’m an avid mixer and diy my own juice so if any of you have any concerns or questions with that I’d be obliged to help you out which coincidentally leads me to my next question..
> ...


Great news, Cotton Bacon should do it, we have Royal wick locally which is much softer and wicks like crazy in the BB. Please visit the diy section on the site, great guys and great recipies, that blueberry almond cookie sounds interesting, you can add your recipy if you want to share, I would like to try it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/2/18)

Just a question. The black boro's hole at the bottom is larger that the white one causing atties not to sit tight. Am i missing something?


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

I have a black one and it is tighter than the white one, is the bottom o-ring maybe a bit tired? Maybe try for a replacement o ring and see if this solves the problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just a question. The black boro's hole at the bottom is larger that the white one causing atties not to sit tight. Am i missing something?



The one with the bigger hole may be the A-Tank and it takes different bridges!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Justind0223 (6/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Justind0223 (6/2/18)

@Room Fogger heres the recipe above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

Justind0223 said:


> @Room Fogger heres the recipe above.


Thanks, going to give it a try as soon as I get the one concentrate I need.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks, going to give it a try as soon as I get the one concentrate I need.


Always!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Always!!!!


Rule 1 in diy at it again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

Hey there everyone, I'm looking for advice on how to make the BB (SXK) - Sorry couldn't find the Clone forum - into a MTL device. 
Which coils can I use for this? They need to be widely available as I'm gifting the device to non-vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Hey there everyone, I'm looking for advice on how to make the BB (SXK) - Sorry couldn't find the Clone forum - into a MTL device.
> Which coils can I use for this? They need to be widely available as I'm gifting the device to non-vaper.


@Spyro I think there was a post in the thread called to bb or not to bb where the aspire nautilus bvc coils were discussed, and one of the guys, think it was @Andre commented that it gave quite a restricted draw. Maybe see if you can find that one or if he see he is tagged he may respond.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Spyro I think there was a post in the thread called to bb or not to bb where the aspire nautilus bvc coils were discussed, and one of the guys, think it was @Andre commented that it gave quite a restricted draw. Maybe see if you can find that one or if he see he is tagged he may respond.


Thanks bud, I was also taking a look into the box and noticed a small little peak type ring. I assume this is some kind of airflow control / restrictor of sorts, I'm going to play around with it and see if I can't work it out  But any and all advice is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Thanks bud, I was also taking a look into the box and noticed a small little peak type ring. I assume this is some kind of airflow control / restrictor of sorts, I'm going to play around with it and see if I can't work it out  But any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


That is a airflow ring that attaches to the insider or Exocet where you can throttle airflow for a more restricted draw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

Perfect. Now I need to find a spare charger somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Perfect. Now I need to find a spare charger somewhere



https://www.vapeking.co.za/xtar-mc1-single-bay-usb-lithium-ion-battery-charger-vape-king.html

If you can't find one lying around, mine hasn't failed me yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/xtar-mc1-single-bay-usb-lithium-ion-battery-charger-vape-king.html
> 
> If you can't find one lying around, mine hasn't failed me yet


That's exactly what I need! Thanks so much for all the help!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Perfect. Now I need to find a spare charger somewhere


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nitecore-d4-charger-cpt.t46241/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/limitless...50-batteries-nitecore-i2-charger-r800.t46976/
Two adds, one is Cape Town, don't know if still available but may be worth asking

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nitecore-d4-charger-cpt.t46241/
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/limitless...50-batteries-nitecore-i2-charger-r800.t46976/
> Two adds, one is Cape Town, don't know if still available but may be worth asking


You rock dude!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Perfect. Now I need to find a spare charger somewhere


I have a spare charger I can send down to you if you don’t come right @Spyro. 

I’m more than happy to help someone help another someone get off cigs. 

P.s. it doesn’t have a box though

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I have a spare charger I can send down to you if you don’t come right @Spyro.
> 
> I’m more than happy to help someone help another someone get off cigs.
> 
> P.s. it doesn’t have a box though



Thanks so much! It's a little ironic, my father who converted me, is the one who now needs converting! He's had minimal luck with his clearo, so I'm hoping a pretty BB will do the trick! Will let you know if I need assistance. Thank you

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Thanks so much! It's a little ironic, my father who converted me, is the one who now needs converting! He's had minimal luck with his clearo, so I'm hoping a pretty BB will do the trick! Will let you know if I need assistance. Thank you


A pretty B.B. should definitely do the trick. 

Let me know if you need it. It’s not going anywhere so it’s yours if you need it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> A pretty B.B. should definitely do the trick.
> 
> Let me know if you need it. It’s not going anywhere so it’s yours if you need it.


Hugely appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (21/2/18)

Can anyone point me in the direction of coils. I need a link to the kanger coils that can be used in the BB as well as the Nautilus coils. I have absolutely no idea where to find them as I have no idea what they are. As aforementioned, I am gifting this thing to my dad - so I need to know which coils to buy. He's got no experience or interest in rebuilding and I have no experience or interest in prebuilt coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of coils. I need a link to the kanger coils that can be used in the BB as well as the Nautilus coils. I have absolutely no idea where to find them as I have no idea what they are. As aforementioned, I am gifting this thing to my dad - so I need to know which coils to buy. He's got no experience or interest in rebuilding and I have no experience or interest in prebuilt coils.


Kanger here - choose the 0.5 ohm Clapton.
Bought the Aspire Nautilus 1.8 ohm units at Vape Cartel, but out of stock. Think Vape Guy has the 1.6 ohm units.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (21/2/18)

Andre said:


> Kanger here - choose the 0.5 ohm Clapton.
> Bought the Aspire Nautilus 1.8 ohm units at Vape Cartel, but out of stock. Think Vape Guy has the 1.6 ohm units.



Thanks very much! will these work well as MTL coils? with airflow ring to restrict and wattage set low?
He is incapable of a DL hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Thanks very much! will these work well as MTL coils? with airflow ring to restrict and wattage set low?
> He is incapable of a DL hit


For me, a nice airy MTL without the airflow ring. The Aspire Nautilus units are more restrictive than the Kanger units.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (21/2/18)

Andre said:


> For me, a nice airy MTL without the airflow ring. The Aspire Nautilus units are more restrictive than the Kanger units.


Thanks very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

@Spyro @Andre , I am going to try the aspire coils as my 2 testers arrived, 0.7 and 1.6 I think, the kanger Clapton needed a much higher wattage to perform well for me, so hoping. What wattage do you run the kanger Clapton at @Andre as I only had a day to play around, so not really conclusive, same for the aspire bvc coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of coils. I need a link to the kanger coils that can be used in the BB as well as the Nautilus coils. I have absolutely no idea where to find them as I have no idea what they are. As aforementioned, I am gifting this thing to my dad - so I need to know which coils to buy. He's got no experience or interest in rebuilding and I have no experience or interest in prebuilt coils.


H2vape in Durbs has the 0.7ohm Nautilus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Spyro @Andre , I am going to try the aspire coils as my 2 testers arrived, 0.7 and 1.6 I think, the kanger Clapton needed a much higher wattage to perform well for me, so hoping. What wattage do you run the kanger Clapton at @Andre as I only had a day to play around, so not really conclusive, same for the aspire bvc coils.


I run the Kanger 0.5 ohm Clapton at 25W and the Aspire Nautilus 1.8 ohm at 12W.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

Andre said:


> I run the Kanger 0.5 ohm Clapton at 25W and the Aspire Nautilus 1.8 ohm at 12W.


Thanks @Andre will give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

Well, some excellent news from my side, traded my RSQ squonker for a SXK black BB. Cannot wait for it to be delivered. The blue one is still eluding me, but soon, very soon I might get lucky.

Funny part it is from the forum member I originally bought the RSQ from, as he wanted to try the BB route! Full circle if ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Well, some excellent news from my side, traded my RSQ squonker for a SXK black BB. Cannot wait for it to be delivered. The blue one is still eluding me, but soon, very soon I might get lucky.
> 
> Funny part it is from the forum member I originally bought the RSQ from, as he wanted to try the BB route! Full circle if ever.


I want an RSQ but I love me my B.B. so I’ll have to convince my owner to buy me an RSQ for my birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (21/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I want an RSQ but I love me my B.B. so I’ll have to convince my owner to buy me an RSQ for my birthday



I have both. And don't need any other mod anymore. BB for fruits and menthols, RSQ for the rest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

Adephi said:


> I have both. And don't need any other mod anymore. BB for fruits and menthols, RSQ for the rest.


That’s my thinking as well. 

I’ll just keep my Goon for juice testing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (24/2/18)

Little update. After trying the BB out for a few puffs my Dad refused to give it back to me. Even after I told him that I intended to give it to him for his birthday. He didn't have a charger or spare coils but refused to let me take it home to charge for him. Picked up a charger from @Paul33 and I'll be bringing it to him today. Thanks again Paul! You were a massive help. (He gifted one to me for the cause) 

So I guess it's another win for the Billet Box and another loss for BAT.

Now just to teach him how to build and wick... Which he doesn't want to do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Little update. After trying the BB out for a few puffs my Dad refused to give it back to me. Even after I told him that I intended to give it to him for his birthday. He didn't have a charger or spare coils but refused to let me take it home to charge for him. Picked up a charger from @Paul33 and I'll be bringing it to him today. Thanks again Paul! You were a massive help. (He gifted one to me for the cause)
> 
> So I guess it's another win for the Billet Box and another loss for BAT.
> 
> Now just to teach him how to build and wick... Which he doesn't want to do.


You’re very welcome @Spyro 

Glad it went to a good home!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (24/2/18)

How's that for an upgrade.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/18)

Spyro said:


> How's that for an upgrade.
> View attachment 123650


Kudos to you @Spyro and @Paul33 for another sucessfull and epic conversion. Manny happy clouds to your dad and health in abundance wishes from me.

This community is just so great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter (14/4/18)

http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/22123...banner&utm_campaign=180413_SXKBB#.WtFVE5exWUl

http://www.3fvape.com/misc/22401-sx...-silver-316-stainless-steel.html#.WtFVfZexWUl

*Running away, with my two 2nd hand over priced SXK BB's lol"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/18)

Shatter said:


> http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/22123...banner&utm_campaign=180413_SXKBB#.WtFVE5exWUl
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/misc/22401-sx...-silver-316-stainless-steel.html#.WtFVfZexWUl
> 
> *Running away, with my two 2nd hand over priced SXK BB's lol"


Looks interesting, but with delivery and customs is it still viable, or do we continue buying seconds for a reasonable price, hopefully? Maybe will have a better look later when I can see my budget as well?


----------



## Cornelius (14/4/18)

It could be viable as a group buy @$65 each.
Pity they don't have a green DNA or Blue DNA one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> It could be viable as a group buy @$65 each.
> Pity they don't have a green DNA or Blue DNA one


Agree, I would actually like a blue like yours. It may be viable depending on the timing, agreed.  My one box started setting the wattage last night, so want to open up this afternoon to see if I can fix. So I may be one short for the interim, but if it is after payday I may be in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/4/18)

Anyone elses BB discharges batteries when off?


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone elses BB discharges batteries when off?


I've had it with the one that is now on its own mission regarding the wattage selection. On the other it seems reasonably stable, but I think I am going to start overnighting them without tanks and batteries. Why take a chance.


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone elses BB discharges batteries when off?



Not mine @SmokeyJoe
I sometimes leave mine for quite a while, even a day or two and no discharging of batt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (20/4/18)

I just saw this, haven't used them before, so don't know how the service is. Really like that silver and blue ones

https://www.2fdeal.com/search/?Keyword=SXK+BB&CateId=

@Room Fogger @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

Shatter said:


> I just saw this, haven't used them before, so don't know how the service is. Really like that silver and blue ones
> 
> https://www.2fdeal.com/search/?Keyword=SXK+BB&CateId=
> 
> @Room Fogger @Cornelius


Blue and Silver, will have to talk to my bank manager, they look reasonably legit, will troll their site later on!. I like, maybe a group buy to share courier pro rata?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (20/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Blue and Silver, will have to talk to my bank manager, they look reasonably legit, will troll their site later on!. I like, maybe a group buy to share courier pro rata?


They also have the green one I have been after!!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

Had a troll through their site, their prices are slightly higher than some of the other sites but not massively so. There may be a delay based on model and color chosen,

Purple SXK 70, black DNA 40 ,blue DNA 40 ships approximately 7 July.
Blue SXK 70 ships approximately May 17
Silver, black,gun metal SXK 70, gun metal, green DNA 40 available now.

This will make a group buy very difficult to do if different models and color is in the mix with the order. I am willing to wait for my order to be dispatched for a blue one, as we do not know how much stock they will have. @Cornelius , @shaun2707 , @Shatter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/18)

The panels look really cool as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

Paul33 said:


> The panels look really cool as well
> 
> View attachment 129767


Agree, would not mind one or two sets. Something different from the normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Had a troll through their site, their prices are slightly higher than some of the other sites but not massively so. There may be a delay based on model and color chosen,
> 
> Purple SXK 70, black DNA 40 ,blue DNA 40 ships approximately 7 July.
> Blue SXK 70 ships approximately May 17
> ...



Hi Francois. I agree that the pricing might be a bit more, problem is I haven't seen such a selection in a while. That said if they will be getting it at certain dates then surely they are being made available again. I am in for a group buy but I can wait. I really want a green one but I also really want a Silver one. So I am flexible. Should we wait and see closer to those dates if they become available through other suppliers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/4/18)

Paul33 said:


> The panels look really cool as well
> 
> View attachment 129767


Agree!! I could take a set of each. Also see they have Ultem panels on the next page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi Francois. I agree that the pricing might be a bit more, problem is I haven't seen such a selection in a while. That said if they will be getting it at certain dates then surely they are being made available again. I am in for a group buy but I can wait. I really want a green one but I also really want a Silver one. So I am flexible. Should we wait and see closer to those dates if they become available through other suppliers?


I think I am willing to buy now and wait for the specific one I want if need be. I'm just scared they will sell out fast, and I agree that I haven't seen such a selection ever. Think we need to see if anyone wants to join, and what the feeling is. Maybe it may be viable to do 2 buys, one with ones that are available, and one for the wait, depending on numbers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/4/18)

Cool, I think we might just need some Vouches for this supplier as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Cool, I think we might just need some Vouches for this supplier as well.


Maybe I must volunteer as guinypig for us, maybe something small and use the slow train through SAPO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe I must volunteer as guinypig for us, maybe something small and use the slow train through SAPO


Haha no rather not otherwise we might only get to a conclusion in 4 to 5 months. Turns out Sapo can get worse, they're rock bottom is a lot lower than I thought. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Haha no rather not otherwise we might only get to a conclusion in 4 to 5 months. Turns out Sapo can get worse, they're rock bottom is a lot lower than I thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I think they are going where no one has gone before. I believe they are going through rock bottom.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shatter (21/4/18)

i will do a search on the website/ company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (21/4/18)

I googled a bit, and hmm. i don't know..... not saying its dodge, just saying i could not find enough websites to make me feel warm and fuzzy inside to confirm 2F... 
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/2fdeal/ (**** facebook anyway, dont know? please ask)

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/2fdeal-all-about-vaping-and-free-shipping.344925/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (2/6/18)

for those wanting to try nic salts and do not want to buy a pod device or similar. the nautilus coil and adaptor does the trick

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/6/18)

Anyone's else BB drains battery even when off?


----------



## jamie (6/6/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone's else BB drains battery even when off?



Same. Mine also has the issue where the wattage automatically goes down, so I thought I had just left the device on and that was what drained it. But I noticed now it drains it even if its off.

Have pretty much given up on mine. I store it without a battery and just use it every now and then at home.


----------



## Stosta (6/6/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone's else BB drains battery even when off?





jamie said:


> Same. Mine also has the issue where the wattage automatically goes down, so I thought I had just left the device on and that was what drained it. But I noticed now it drains it even if its off.
> 
> Have pretty much given up on mine. I store it without a battery and just use it every now and then at home.



I had the same issue as both of you with mine. Eventually @Paul33 managed to fix it, so maybe you can ask him?


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I had the same issue as both of you with mine. Eventually @Paul33 managed to fix it, so maybe you can ask him?


Maybe @Paul33 can help me as well @Stosta , one of mine either adjusts itself to 70w, which is a very interesting hit on a 1.2ohm coil , or to 1watt, and then boggerall happens and you such a airbomb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I had the same issue as both of you with mine. Eventually @Paul33 managed to fix it, so maybe you can ask him?


Hi @Paul33 wil you be able to help? Is this something that i can do myself?


----------



## Adephi (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe @Paul33 can help me as well @Stosta , one of mine either adjusts itself to 70w, which is a very interesting hit on a 1.2ohm coil , or to 1watt, and then boggerall happens and you such a airbomb.



Had the same problem a few pages back.

Basically open up as much of the boards as you can. place in a bag of rice or silica beads for about a week to dry up. Spray the boards with Q30. Put everything together. All should work again.

Get a damp plug. Its condensation that collects over time and causes a short.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Had the same problem a few pages back.
> 
> Basically open up as much of the boards as you can. place in a bag of rice or silica beads for about a week to dry up. Spray the boards with Q30. Put everything together. All should work again.
> 
> Get a damp plug. Its condensation that collects over time and causes a short.


I can remember your problem, will do it tonight! Thanks for the reminder. I had a samples plug fitted, but the Boro was leaking through the bottom seal on the glass, it happened during the night. Where did you get q30 from, been to a couple of places but have not seen it.


----------



## Adephi (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Where did you get q30 from, been to a couple of places but have not seen it



I've seen it at builders warehouse but it was bloody expensive. One of the techs at work had a similar spray that waterproofs circuit boards. So I used that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (6/6/18)

A *Conformal coating* is a protective chemical *coating* or polymer film 25-75µm thick (50µm typical) that 'conforms' to the circuit board topology. Its purpose is to protect electronic circuits from harsh environments that may contain moisture and or chemical contaminants.

https://za.rs-online.com/web/c/faci...aners-protective-coatings/conformal-coatings/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Alex said:


> A *Conformal coating* is a protective chemical *coating* or polymer film 25-75µm thick (50µm typical) that 'conforms' to the circuit board topology. Its purpose is to protect electronic circuits from harsh environments that may contain moisture and or chemical contaminants.
> 
> https://za.rs-online.com/web/c/faci...aners-protective-coatings/conformal-coatings/


Thanks a million, if I can’t get it from builders on the way home I will see if I can order online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks a million, if I can’t get it from builders on the way home I will see if I can order online.


I got it at Builders. Was in a weird section. Had to ask a knowledgeable staff member.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/6/18)

Andre said:


> I got it at Builders. Was in a weird section. Had to ask a knowledgeable staff member.


Knowledgeable staff at Builders . . . good luck with that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Andre said:


> I got it at Builders. Was in a weird section. Had to ask a knowledgeable staff member.


Thanks @Andre , I actually found it and silica beads for drying it out. @SmokeyJoe , I eventually found one that knew what I was looking for! 

Still can’t believe that a tin of Q30 is R155.00. So, after I’m done if anyone wants a squirt we can talk dollars per spray, need to show a return on my investment!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jamie (9/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Had the same problem a few pages back.
> 
> Basically open up as much of the boards as you can. place in a bag of rice or silica beads for about a week to dry up. Spray the boards with Q30. Put everything together. All should work again.
> 
> Get a damp plug. Its condensation that collects over time and causes a short.



Thanks, had it sitting in rice all week, sprayed it this afternoon and just set it up again now. Will see how it behaves.


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)

As much as I despise 3fvape at the moment, I think they just got something worthy.

SXK Billet Box DNA 60 with a USB port

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/6/18)

Adephi said:


> As much as I despise 3fvape at the moment, I think they just got something worthy.
> 
> SXK Billet Box DNA 60 with a USB port


Another site, haven’t used them yet, but considering it. Their shipping seems more reasonable, notwithstanding the fact that stuff I ordered from 3FVape is still sitting in China!
https://www.2fdeal.com/pre-sale-sxk-bb-box-60w-all-in-one-dna-chip-mod-kit-green_p6191.html


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Another site, haven’t used them yet, but considering it. Their shipping seems more reasonable, notwithstanding the fact that stuff I ordered from 3FVape is still sitting in China!
> https://www.2fdeal.com/pre-sale-sxk-bb-box-60w-all-in-one-dna-chip-mod-kit-green_p6191.html



Our last group buy from 3fvape was a crap show to say the least. I will rather wait a few months and see if a local vendor is prepared to bring them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Our last group buy from 3fvape was a crap show to say the least. I will rather wait a few months and see if a local vendor is prepared to bring them in.


Starting to agree more and more with that, it may cost a couple of bucks more but no hassles involved and a reasonable time frame. I paid for the stuff still stuck there in Feb and Mar.


----------



## ShamZ (26/11/18)

Revisiting this one.

Really enjoying the vape even more with the panel removed. Has anyone drilled their panel? Any issues presenting themselves?


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/11/18)

ShamZ said:


> Revisiting this one.
> 
> Really enjoying the vape even more with the panel removed. Has anyone drilled their panel? Any issues presenting themselves?


I have a bb with panels drilled for more airflow... no issues

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/12/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> I have a bb with panels drilled for more airflow... no issues



What bridge are you using as it might be the issue 

Can’t see a good reason to drill into the panels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> What bridge are you using as it might be the issue
> 
> Can’t see a good reason to drill into the panels
> 
> ...


Exco.. and didn’t have a choice as bought it like that ... 2nd set of doors drilled but u right ... no need for it


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/18)

I agree, there is no need.


Changed the build first, thank goodness. Life makes sense again


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (13/12/18)

Hi guys,

So i just got an Sxk Billet Box and i LOVE IT. 

Now i would like to find out from all the OG's with deep pockets, what is the difference between an Sxk and an Authentic Billet Box? Is it worth to pay the R5000 more?
Thanks


----------



## Grand Guru (13/12/18)

@Hanre "Trol" Slier You can check Jai Haze review on it (if can tolerate his excessive drama) and the way he compared it to the HE one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (13/12/18)

Grand Guru said:


> @Hanre "Trol" Slier You can check Jai Haze review on it (if can tolerate his excessive drama) and the way he compared it to the HE one.



Hi @Grand Guru 

Thanx for the info, i will go and have a look when i get home. Will mute him and put on subtitles.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So i just got an Sxk Billet Box and i LOVE IT.
> 
> ...


@Rob Fisher can give you some in depth insight in the comparison between the 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Rob Fisher can give you some in depth insight in the comparison between the 2.



@Paul33 I got one back when they first arrived to check the differences and the special drip tips and panels I had made for my authentics didn't fit and I gave it away... but it appeared to work ok... but only used it for a day so I have no idea how resilient they are... the fact that they screwed up the door magnets and the drip tip thread made it a loser for me. I understand they have fixed those issues but I guess you know how I feel about SXK, Coppervape and other intellectual property thieves so I'll leave it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (13/12/18)

Mine has been working overtime for little more than a year now.

Few problems I had was condensation getting in the electronics. Condensation plug sorted that. And the boro o-ring decided to go and had to replace the whole boro. But that could have been because of an orange flavoured juice.

But it still my favourite mod by far.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/18)

Adephi said:


> Mine has been working overtime for little more than a year now.
> 
> Few problems I had was condensation getting in the electronics. Condensation plug sorted that. And the boro o-ring decided to go and had to replace the whole boro. But that could have been because of an orange flavoured juice.
> 
> But it still my favourite mod by far.



And those issues you get with the authentic as well.


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (13/12/18)

Adephi said:


> Mine has been working overtime for little more than a year now.
> 
> Few problems I had was condensation getting in the electronics. Condensation plug sorted that. And the boro o-ring decided to go and had to replace the whole boro. But that could have been because of an orange flavoured juice.
> 
> But it still my favourite mod by far.



Why did you have to replace the whole borrow? Don't you get o-ring replacements for it?

Hope mine is ok.


----------



## Adephi (13/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Why did you have to replace the whole borrow? Don't you get o-ring replacements for it?
> 
> Hope mine is ok.



Its the red one that goes underneath the glass. And as Murphy's law decide, its always the o-ring that they don't give a spare with. But I think with the authentic they do supply one.


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (13/12/18)

Adephi said:


> Its the red one that goes underneath the glass. And as Murphy's law decide, its always the o-ring that they don't give a spare with. But I think with the authentic they do supply one.



That sucks sorry to hear, when I buy my next Sxk from the UK I will order 10 extra orings. I will make sure im sorted.

There is a place called NATUREVAPES, check them out.


----------



## Hakhan (13/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So i just got an Sxk Billet Box and i LOVE IT.
> 
> ...


rather invest in an authentic bridge as that what produces the flavour. the mod is just a battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (13/12/18)

Hakhan said:


> rather invest in an authentic bridge as that what produces the flavour. the mod is just a battery.



Hi @Hakhan thanx for the input, will keep that it mind.

will see if I can get an authentic bridge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Hakhan thanx for the input, will keep that it mind.
> 
> will see if I can get an authentic bridge.


Not easy to come by I don’t think

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (13/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Not easy to come by I don’t think



I will just treat myself to a new SXK Billet with DNA 60 chip and buy premium juice and enjoy it as best i can . Seeing that ALL authentic BILLET BOX products are a mission to come by.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/12/18)

You can get an authentic leaky Boxxer for your SXK...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (13/12/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You can get an authentic leaky Boxxer for your SXK...



Looks good but that PRICE... wow shocking


----------



## Hakhan (14/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Looks good but that PRICE... wow shocking


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/page-2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/12/18)

Hakhan said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/page-2



Hi @Hakhan what am i looking at? I must be missing it.


----------



## Hakhan (15/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Hakhan what am i looking at? I must be missing it.


sorry wrong link... but it's sold
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sold-fully-loaded-bb-nugget.t55886/


----------



## Hakhan (15/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Hakhan what am i looking at? I must be missing it.


or this not sure if he will split for a bridge
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/billetbox-combo.t55818/#post-744074


----------



## Dazza (3/1/19)

Good evening from England 
I've read this entire thread as a precursor to getting my first bb. You lot seem well chilled and very knowledgeable and it's a pleasure to be here. 
Got my sxk bronze 70w bb today with sck exocet ... Just built 24g ni80 7 wraps slightly spaced.2.5id around 0.33ohms but jumps a bit when firing. From what I've read that's OK right? Such an easy build and wicking seems fine. Using acid drop which is a fruity kiwi, grape and melon flavour with cool hit and I'm very impressed with flavour straight of the bat.
Anyway just wanted to say hello and thanks for having me.... Been vaping 5 years since my wife and I adopted our kids as I was a smoker before that and couldn't adopt if I smoked so vaping has helped me have a family.. Pretty cool imo. 

Regards Dazza

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre (4/1/19)

Dazza said:


> Good evening from England
> I've read this entire thread as a precursor to getting my first bb. You lot seem well chilled and very knowledgeable and it's a pleasure to be here.
> Got my sxk bronze 70w bb today with sck exocet ... Just built 24g ni80 7 wraps slightly spaced.2.5id around 0.33ohms but jumps a bit when firing. From what I've read that's OK right? Such an easy build and wicking seems fine. Using acid drop which is a fruity kiwi, grape and melon flavour with cool hit and I'm very impressed with flavour straight of the bat.
> Anyway just wanted to say hello and thanks for having me.... Been vaping 5 years since my wife and I adopted our kids as I was a smoker before that and couldn't adopt if I smoked so vaping has helped me have a family.. Pretty cool imo.
> ...


Most welcome to the forum @Dazza. Good on you for kicking the stinky habit. Glad you are enjoying the bb. You might want to invest in a condensation plug for you bb. If the resistance jumps too much check if your post screws are well tightened or could be a loose post. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/19)

Dazza said:


> Good evening from England
> I've read this entire thread as a precursor to getting my first bb. You lot seem well chilled and very knowledgeable and it's a pleasure to be here.
> Got my sxk bronze 70w bb today with sck exocet ... Just built 24g ni80 7 wraps slightly spaced.2.5id around 0.33ohms but jumps a bit when firing. From what I've read that's OK right? Such an easy build and wicking seems fine. Using acid drop which is a fruity kiwi, grape and melon flavour with cool hit and I'm very impressed with flavour straight of the bat.
> Anyway just wanted to say hello and thanks for having me.... Been vaping 5 years since my wife and I adopted our kids as I was a smoker before that and couldn't adopt if I smoked so vaping has helped me have a family.. Pretty cool imo.
> ...


Welcome @Dazza 

You right, we’re definitely a chilled bunch here 

I agree with @Andre about the post maybe being loose. I had that happen to me and it’s very annoying! But half a tighten later and all was good in the world again. 

When you say it jumps a bit how much is a bit?

Let us know if you don’t come right and we’ll try help you troubleshoot some more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dazza (4/1/19)

@Paul33 @Andre cheers for welcome and replies, it jumps from 0.28 to 0.39 but vapes well. It could be a loose post screw, I'm gonna investigate later. Just out of curiosity should I be re wicking as often as when I do with a squonk.... Every 2 to 3 days? I've not used a rta for like 4 yrs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

Dazza said:


> @Paul33 @Andre cheers for welcome and replies, it jumps from 0.28 to 0.39 but vapes well. It could be a loose post screw, I'm gonna investigate later. Just out of curiosity should I be re wicking as often as when I do with a squonk.... Every 2 to 3 days? I've not used a rta for like 4 yrs.



Hi @Dazza 
It depends on the juice and the power. 
I am vaping lightly Coloured fruity menthol juices in my bb that are not hard on the wicks. So I get at least 40ml or about 10 tankfuls worth of vaping before I rewick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/19)

Dazza said:


> @Paul33 @Andre cheers for welcome and replies, it jumps from 0.28 to 0.39 but vapes well. It could be a loose post screw, I'm gonna investigate later. Just out of curiosity should I be re wicking as often as when I do with a squonk.... Every 2 to 3 days? I've not used a rta for like 4 yrs.


Like @Silver says it depends on the juice you vape. 

I personally just like vaping on a fresh wick so I rewick every second day at the least but that’s just because I’m a fresh cotton snob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dazza (5/1/19)

I'm on day 3 now, however I've just cranked it down from 26w to 19w and wow the flavours intensified and its a much wetter vape. My god I love my BB.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/19)

Dazza said:


> I'm on day 3 now, however I've just cranked it down from 26w to 19w and wow the flavours intensified and its a much wetter vape. My god I love my BB.


Awesome news @Dazza 

Glad you happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (6/1/19)

Dazza said:


> Good evening from England
> I've read this entire thread as a precursor to getting my first bb. You lot seem well chilled and very knowledgeable and it's a pleasure to be here.
> Got my sxk bronze 70w bb today with sck exocet ... Just built 24g ni80 7 wraps slightly spaced.2.5id around 0.33ohms but jumps a bit when firing. From what I've read that's OK right? Such an easy build and wicking seems fine. Using acid drop which is a fruity kiwi, grape and melon flavour with cool hit and I'm very impressed with flavour straight of the bat.
> Anyway just wanted to say hello and thanks for having me.... Been vaping 5 years since my wife and I adopted our kids as I was a smoker before that and couldn't adopt if I smoked so vaping has helped me have a family.. Pretty cool imo.
> ...


Welcome @Dazza and glad to hear you're enjoying the BB. The other thing that sometimes needs tightening when you get fluctuating resistance is the bottom pin of the Exocet - the positive post that makes contact with the mod. I just insert a small rod through the airflow hole of the Exo and rotate. Also check that you've tightened the top drip-tip screw/mount enough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Like @Silver says it depends on the juice you vape.
> 
> I personally just like vaping on a fresh wick so I rewick every second day at the least but that’s just because I’m a fresh cotton snob.



You're brave @Paul33 

I love the Billet Box. I love the feel in the hand, the form factor and portability, battery life and the flavour I get from the Exocet. Its very good.

But for me the drawback is the schlepp in pitstopping. Its not a quick procedure and im always worried im going to mess something up with the o rings etc. So i vape juices that are light on the wicks - fruity menthols. They last in there for a long time with still great flavour. So i try keep pitstops to an infrequent occasion  only problem with that strategy is that im then even more nervous to pitstop it because i dont do it often. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/19)

Silver said:


> You're brave @Paul33
> 
> I love the Billet Box. I love the feel in the hand, the form factor and portability, battery life and the flavour I get from the Exocet. Its very good.
> 
> But for me the drawback is the schlepp in pitstopping. Its not a quick procedure and im always worried im going to mess something up with the o rings etc. So i vape juices that are light on the wicks - fruity menthols. They last in there for a long time with still great flavour. So i try keep pitstops to an infrequent occasion  only problem with that strategy is that im then even more nervous to pitstop it because i dont do it often. Lol.


It’s not THAT much of a schlepp @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> It’s not THAT much of a schlepp @Silver



I suppose so @Paul33 - lol
But its also getting the Exocet to go on to the Pico to dry fire
And sometimes the threads dont catch perfectly - so its always a bit of a worry when I pitstop the BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (12/1/19)

I see the new version is available. Anyone doing a group buy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/1/19)

ShamZ said:


> I see the new version is available. Anyone doing a group buy?


Have you got a link for it @ShamZ?

You know we all like new shiny toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (12/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Have you got a link for it @ShamZ?
> 
> You know we all like new shiny toys



http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/286...1-x-18650.html?search_query=SXK+BB&results=81

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/1/19)

ShamZ said:


> http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/286...1-x-18650.html?search_query=SXK+BB&results=81


That silver one is lekker

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (12/1/19)

ShamZ said:


> http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/286...1-x-18650.html?search_query=SXK+BB&results=81



If I'm not mistaken, those have been out for a while. Was released by SXK and all they added was the usb for charging. Not updates though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/1/19)

Silver said:


> I suppose so @Paul33 - lol
> But its also getting the Exocet to go on to the Pico to dry fire
> And sometimes the threads dont catch perfectly - so its always a bit of a worry when I pitstop the BB


I hear you on trying to get the Exocet threads to bite, they so tiny. 

I used this earlier today for the first time:




And it worked like a dream with the Exocet @Silver 

So much easier not having to have a second mod to use

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I hear you on trying to get the Exocet threads to bite, they so tiny.
> 
> I used this earlier today for the first time:
> 
> ...



Thats awesome @Paul33 !
so do you just screw in the Exocet on top?


----------



## Paul33 (14/1/19)

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @Paul33 !
> so do you just screw in the Exocet on top?


Yip. Screw the thingymajig into the bb, push down the pin jobby then screw in the Exocet. Easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lidayz (24/1/19)

Hey guys, new member here! , just ordered a sxk billet box dna 60. Tired of dumping money on small devices that break or just are not good. I'm really into nic salt at the moment have not smoked in 2 months and I hope this billet box will be the device I been looking for. I love to build coils and fiddle. I take it I'll be using coils until I order some other rba. I'm getting the impression the kanger rba is not good at all I was hoping I could get away with that for a while. Well this forum should keep me busy while I wait for china to deliver . Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Hey guys, new member here! , just ordered a sxk billet box dna 60. Tired of dumping money on small devices that break or just are not good. I'm really into nic salt at the moment have not smoked in 2 months and I hope this billet box will be the device I been looking for. I love to build coils and fiddle. I take it I'll be using coils until I order some other rba. I'm getting the impression the kanger rba is not good at all I was hoping I could get away with that for a while. Well this forum should keep me busy while I wait for china to deliver . Thanks guys.



Welcome to the forum @Lidayz 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies for 2 months!

I havent tried the kanger rba for the billet box but am using the exocet bridge. The billet box is a fantastic device - gives me great flavour with the exocet and is a superb form factor for portability.

Lots of helpful experienced members here so feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lidayz (24/1/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Lidayz
> Congrats on kicking the stinkies for 2 months!
> 
> I havent tried the kanger rba for the billet box but am using the exocet bridge. The billet box is a fantastic device - gives me great flavour with the exocet and is a superb form factor for portability.
> ...


Ok thanks. I'm still reading lol. I been looking for a forum where I wont get laughed at for a having a clone hahaha..I been searching for a all in one like this that I can rebuild and have options sounds like it will work out. I'll have to order the exocet. I run heavy equipment for work so this would be perfect . Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Hey guys, new member here! , just ordered a sxk billet box dna 60. Tired of dumping money on small devices that break or just are not good. I'm really into nic salt at the moment have not smoked in 2 months and I hope this billet box will be the device I been looking for. I love to build coils and fiddle. I take it I'll be using coils until I order some other rba. I'm getting the impression the kanger rba is not good at all I was hoping I could get away with that for a while. Well this forum should keep me busy while I wait for china to deliver . Thanks guys.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. The SXK BB comes with an Aspire Nautilus coil adapter, which works a charm. Their famous 1.6/1.8 ohm coil units should be good for nic salts or higher free base nic. I have been using these coils with 12 mg free base nic fruity juices to good effect for a long time now. For building your own, the Exocet is probably best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lidayz (24/1/19)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. The SXK BB comes with an Aspire Nautilus coil adapter, which works a charm. Their famous 1.6/1.8 ohm coil units should be good for nic salts or higher free base nic. I have been using these coils with 12 mg free base nic fruity juices to good effect for a long time now. For building your own, the Exocet is probably best.


Yeah I been reading all the older posts. I'm deff gonna find a exocet that looks like the way to go. And it's good to here the nautilus coils are good for nic salts. I deff wanna try and bump down to reg high nic juice eventually and get away from the salts . So fired up I wish I would have paid for faster shipping now lol. But it's good in a way because I'm learning all the fixes and what people have tried and what they like. Deff picking up alot of tips on here. Great forum and thanks to everyone on here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Yeah I been reading all the older posts. I'm deff gonna find a exocet that looks like the way to go. And it's good to here the nautilus coils are good for nic salts. I deff wanna try and bump down to reg high nic juice eventually and get away from the salts . So fired up I wish I would have paid for faster shipping now lol. But it's good in a way because I'm learning all the fixes and what people have tried and what they like. Deff picking up alot of tips on here. Great forum and thanks to everyone on here.


Welcome and hope you enjoy your stay with us here. We’re aweosme 

You definitely not going to wrong with a bb and an Exocet. I literally carry mine all day everyday and put it through its paces. 

Well built and solid and flavour is spot on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lidayz (25/1/19)

Ok thanks for all the info. I finished reading every post. I'm not expecting it to be flawless right out of the box. Like anything else it has its ishues but from the sound of it its deff worth working threw them. Sounds like I deff need some kind of condensation plug and I think this forum has covered every thing lol.great forum and alot of good info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (25/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Ok thanks for all the info. I finished reading every post. I'm not expecting it to be flawless right out of the box. Like anything else it has its ishues but from the sound of it its deff worth working threw them. Sounds like I deff need some kind of condensation plug and I think this forum has covered every thing lol.great forum and alot of good info.



If you know somebody with a 3d printer you can get the condensation plug here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lidayz (25/1/19)

Oh that's cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lidayz (25/1/19)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Ok thanks for all the info. I finished reading every post. I'm not expecting it to be flawless right out of the box. Like anything else it has its ishues but from the sound of it its deff worth working threw them. Sounds like I deff need some kind of condensation plug and I think this forum has covered every thing lol.great forum and alot of good info.


I actually prefer mine without a condensation plug


----------



## Lidayz (25/1/19)

Paul, do you have much leaking with out it? I dont have a problem just wiping the inside out through out the day. Why do you prefer without it? More airflow


----------



## Paul33 (25/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Paul, do you have much leaking with out it? I dont have a problem just wiping the inside out through out the day. Why do you prefer without it? More airflow


No issues with leaking issues @Lidayz unless I’m an idiot and use juice that’s been in my hot car all day. Then it just pours straight through 

I don’t think I get more airflow without it but mine is noisy with a plug in so I just binned it and have been fine ever since.

In the morning I take the boro out, give everything a wipe and carry on. No issues.


----------



## Adephi (25/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Paul, do you have much leaking with out it? I dont have a problem just wiping the inside out through out the day. Why do you prefer without it? More airflow



If you look a couple pages back you will see I had some problems with condensation that got in the electronics. This was not juice leaking but the backdraft of condensation. The condensation plug does not affect the airflow, or not that I have noticed. But it adds that extra layer of protection against the condensation. Since I've been using mine I have no problems with the electronics acting up again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/1/19)

Adephi said:


> If you look a couple pages back you will see I had some problems with condensation that got in the electronics. This was not juice leaking but the backdraft of condensation. The condensation plug does not affect the airflow, or not that I have noticed. But it adds that extra layer of protection against the condensation. Since I've been using mine I have no problems with the electronics acting up again.


I hear you that they definitely serve a purpose but I just didn’t like mine at all. 

But I’m fussy and complain a lot


----------



## Lidayz (26/1/19)

Yeah I'll probably use the plug so I can have that extra protection. I have a feeling I'll be waiting a while for this thing to get here. Is there a better place to order from instead of china? Because I deff wanna purchase an extra glass and the exocet. I got standard shipping from china and I'm in the states. I thought I could wait but after reading all your posts I'm getting impatient hahahahaha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Yeah I'll probably use the plug so I can have that extra protection. I have a feeling I'll be waiting a while for this thing to get here. Is there a better place to order from instead of china? Because I deff wanna purchase an extra glass and the exocet. I got standard shipping from china and I'm in the states. I thought I could wait but after reading all your posts I'm getting impatient hahahahaha.


Try dhgate.com

I think they a warehouse in the States so you might be in luck there


----------



## Hakhan (26/1/19)

Lidayz said:


> Yeah I been reading all the older posts. I'm deff gonna find a exocet that looks like the way to go. And it's good to here the nautilus coils are good for nic salts. I deff wanna try and bump down to reg high nic juice eventually and get away from the salts . So fired up I wish I would have paid for faster shipping now lol. But it's good in a way because I'm learning all the fixes and what people have tried and what they like. Deff picking up alot of tips on here. Great forum and thanks to everyone on here.


if you are going to be using nic salts try the vape shell. exocet is more a restricted lung hit.


----------



## Hakhan (26/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/19)

Hakhan said:


> if you are going to be using nic salts try the vape shell. exocet is more a restricted lung hit.


Is the vape shell airier than the Exocet @Hakhan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (26/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Is the vape shell airier than the Exocet @Hakhan?


The vape shell comes with different airflow discs, I find it more airy, its just a little more tricky to wick than the exocet, it's easy to end up with dry hits if not done right

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (26/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Is the vape shell airier than the Exocet @Hakhan?


it come with a set of airflow disc. 1mm to 3mm. the post/ screws are small so mainly use plain wire. i did manage to get a fused 29g/40g but it was a PIA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lidayz (1/2/19)

Hey guys, I read on here someone made there own condensation plug for there bb. I'm still waiting on china to ship it so I'm trying to get everything I need. I'm gonna start with some nautilus coils and i have wire just to screw around with the rba until i order some other rbas. I was just wondering who made there own plugs and what material they used? I read it on here I just cant remember what page it was. Thanks again for any help


----------



## ShamZ (1/2/19)

Lidayz said:


> Hey guys, I read on here someone made there own condensation plug for there bb. I'm still waiting on china to ship it so I'm trying to get everything I need. I'm gonna start with some nautilus coils and i have wire just to screw around with the rba until i order some other rbas. I was just wondering who made there own plugs and what material they used? I read it on here I just cant remember what page it was. Thanks again for any help


Was a piece of silicone from a cell phone cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lidayz (1/2/19)

ShamZ said:


> Was a piece of silicone from a cell phone cover


Thank you


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/19)

Lidayz said:


> Hey guys, I read on here someone made there own condensation plug for there bb. I'm still waiting on china to ship it so I'm trying to get everything I need. I'm gonna start with some nautilus coils and i have wire just to screw around with the rba until i order some other rbas. I was just wondering who made there own plugs and what material they used? I read it on here I just cant remember what page it was. Thanks again for any help


you get very little if no condensation at all from the nautilus coils so you should be good


----------



## Lidayz (1/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> you get very little if no condensation at all from the nautilus coils so you should be good


Ok. Thanks paul i was wondering if i would from the coils so that's perfect.. Yup I'm gonna start with the nautilus. Eventually I would like to build something cause i like rebuilding. But mainly I'll be using the coils.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lidayz (7/2/19)

Finally! Friggin love this thing already! I didnt try any coils yet I made a coil for the rba and absolutely love it! It's a perfect vape for me. I put a piece of paper towel behind the boro and have a plug in. When I refill I change the piece of paper towel and it's pretty damp and I still get very little droplets on the back of the panel when I remove it. Will the condensation eventually ruin this mod? I'm just wondering since this thing works perfect so far and it would suck if it doesnt last. I think that's pretty much all I can do for condensation. Is wipe it down once in a while. Other then that best mod I owned and I haven't even experimented with any other builds or coils. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/19)

Lidayz said:


> Finally! Friggin love this thing already! I didnt try any coils yet I made a coil for the rba and absolutely love it! It's a perfect vape for me. I put a piece of paper towel behind the boro and have a plug in. When I refill I change the piece of paper towel and it's pretty damp and I still get very little droplets on the back of the panel when I remove it. Will the condensation eventually ruin this mod? I'm just wondering since this thing works perfect so far and it would suck if it doesnt last. I think that's pretty much all I can do for condensation. Is wipe it down once in a while. Other then that best mod I owned and I haven't even experimented with any other builds or coils. Thanks guys


I agree. This mod is perfect for me as well, by far the best money I’ve spent on Vape gear.


----------



## CeeJay (7/2/19)

What flavour profiles do you guys enjoy the most in the BB, specifically the exocet RBA


----------



## Andre (7/2/19)

Lidayz said:


> Finally! Friggin love this thing already! I didnt try any coils yet I made a coil for the rba and absolutely love it! It's a perfect vape for me. I put a piece of paper towel behind the boro and have a plug in. When I refill I change the piece of paper towel and it's pretty damp and I still get very little droplets on the back of the panel when I remove it. Will the condensation eventually ruin this mod? I'm just wondering since this thing works perfect so far and it would suck if it doesnt last. I think that's pretty much all I can do for condensation. Is wipe it down once in a while. Other then that best mod I owned and I haven't even experimented with any other builds or coils. Thanks guys


Your biggest danger is juice/condensation getting into the electronics below the tank. A condensation plug minimizes this risk. The way you operate as described above, should also make it unlikely. Some to whom this has happened have fixed the problem by opening up the electronics and cleaning it out with high alcohol or the like. Some were not so lucky. You can also, as a preventative measure, spray the boards with a protective spray like Q30.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/19)

CeeJay said:


> What flavour profiles do you guys enjoy the most in the BB, specifically the exocet RBA



Mainly fruity menthols in my BB/Exocet @CeeJay 
And ones that are not too sweet or harsh on the coils/wick - because I like to stretch out the BB pitstops for as long as possible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/19)

Silver said:


> Mainly fruity menthols in my BB/Exocet @CeeJay
> And ones that are not too sweet or harsh on the coils/wick - because I like to stretch out the BB pitstops for as long as possible


We all know you do

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/19)

CeeJay said:


> What flavour profiles do you guys enjoy the most in the BB, specifically the exocet RBA


I’ve tried desserts and creams etc but for me fruit menthols just shine in the Exocet. It’s like it was made for them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lidayz (7/2/19)

I'm all over the place with flavors. Right now I been into lemonade. I been vaping a punch lemon aid and dinner lady's lemon tart I just got off a mango kick I'm getting a little sick of mango now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoMania (20/2/19)

I don't post on ecigssa often, but noticed many having issues with condensation / juice getting into the electronics causing problems. For those looking into purchasing a new BB clone, I would strongly recommend staying away from the 70 watt versions with the Chinese boards until it's ever confirmed that they are treated with conformal coating from the factory. The DNA 60 boxes will be less likely to experience these issues since Evolv coats their boards at the factory, and the switches on-board are waterproof. I have both the non-USB version which I used for many months, and the newer USB version with DNA 60's, and have never had a single problem, despite getting regular condensation build-up behind the boro.

Also, the DNA's have real-time battery monitoring, which will assure that one will be much less likely to experience the 70 watt version's issue of running the battery down when not in use seen at times. IMO, the DNA 60's are just a better-made board all-around, and highly dependable. Personally, I only run my BB's in TC mode with 316L SS builds, and enjoy being able to vape down to totally dry cotton without burning, having no need to pull the cover and check my juice level until time to refill. I especially like the USB version of the BB using EScribe for fine-tuning, but my other non-USB BB came with the SS 316L option already installed, and works well also.

IMO, the SXK BB's are some of the finest clone mods to come out of China, and are extremely well-made. Hell, I recently ran across both SS and brass buttons on 3FVape for only $5.99 USD each (and of course grabbed a couple)... Before those, all the others I found were quite expensive. Just run a search for 'SXK bb' for those, and other accessories.

Lot's of great info in this thread, and quite interesting!

EDIT: I originally had the 3FVape search as 'SXK Billet' above to see the SS / brass buttons and other accessories, but corrected it to 'SXK bb'

EDIT: In case anyone is wondering, the ' MTL RBA For BB Box Mod' shown without a pic while looking at the 'SXK bb' search results at 3FVape is a clone of the Swiss Vape Technology MTL 'Crossbow' BB RBA. I dug-up that info and have one on the way, but of course can't comment on the quality or vape experience yet. It looks similar to the Vapeshell, but is solely for MTL. I have most of the other clone RBA's for the BB, and just had to try this one. Here's a pic of the original:

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hakhan (21/2/19)

Very good mtl vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (21/2/19)

TechnoMania said:


> I don't post on ecigssa often, but noticed many having issues with condensation / juice getting into the electronics causing problems. For those looking into purchasing a new BB clone, I would strongly recommend staying away from the 70 watt versions with the Chinese boards until it's ever confirmed that they are treated with conformal coating from the factory. The DNA 60 boxes will be less likely to experience these issues since Evolv coats their boards at the factory, and the switches on-board are waterproof. I have both the non-USB version which I used for many months, and the newer USB version with DNA 60's, and have never had a single problem, despite getting regular condensation build-up behind the boro.
> 
> Also, the DNA's have real-time battery monitoring, which will assure that one will be much less likely to experience the 70 watt version's issue of running the battery down when not in use seen at times. IMO, the DNA 60's are just a better-made board all-around, and highly dependable. Personally, I only run my BB's in TC mode with 316L SS builds, and enjoy being able to vape down to totally dry cotton without burning, having no need to pull the cover and check my juice level until time to refill. I especially like the USB version of the BB using EScribe for fine-tuning, but my other non-USB BB came with the SS 316L option already installed, and works well also.
> 
> ...


I tried to find the clone but came up short. Nothing available. Unless you can steer me in the right direction?

Failing which, I'll have to look at getting the authentic. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoMania (21/2/19)

veecee said:


> I tried to find the clone but came up short. Nothing available. Unless you can steer me in the right direction?
> 
> Failing which, I'll have to look at getting the authentic.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk




If you are referring to the Crossbow clone, it's on 3FVape:

https://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-...l?search_query=sxk+bb&results=82#.XG7xaKB7lZY

For some reason, 3FVape isn't including a pic in their listing now, but scroll down to the Reviews in the listing, and it's said to be the Crossbow.. I did some Googling before I ordered one, and found this blog post showing it with the same price of $13.99 USD before 3FVape decided to pull the pic, and switch the links:

http://lovevape88.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-3841.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (21/2/19)

TechnoMania said:


> If you are referring to the Crossbow clone, it's on 3FVape:
> 
> https://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-...l?search_query=sxk+bb&results=82#.XG7xaKB7lZY
> 
> ...



thanks bud - i'll check it out.


----------



## TechnoMania (4/3/19)

Just an update regarding the Crossbow clone linked above at 3FVape... I received it today, and indeed it is the Crossbow clone.  Excellent value, and a very nicely machined bit of SS for the $$ IMO. I threw in a 1.2 ohm SS coil, and it is what I would call a slightly 'loose' MTL experience. No air reducers of the type seen on the original which fit under the Boro are included with the clone, however there is one of the type which is more a condensation-guard that is white in color.

If one is looking for a true 'tight' MTL, this one isn't it IMO. That said, after I installed another under Boro MTL air-reducer which I purchased on e-Bay awhile back with it, the draw tightened-up nicely for a great MTL vape (for me). Do I think it's better than the Vapeshell clone?, Yes I do. Even with a small air-reducer disc in the Vapeshell clone, I think the Crossbow clone (along with the under Boro air-reducer) is a bit smoother, and a better overall vape (For MTL).

Unfortunately I don't have time for pics today, but if there is interest, I may do another post including some..

EDIT: My experience is subjective of course, and some may find the Crossbow clone perfect for them, as I enjoy what some would consider a tight MTL vape when I'm in the mood, and the Crossbow clone on it's own is slightly 'loose' IMO. In that respect, I think the Vapeshell, with it's interchangeable inserts comes out ahead, since one isn't locked-in to only a vape on the MTL-side. I also happened to have another under Boro air-reducer to use along with the Crossbow clone, which some folks may not (It is very similar to, and looks a lot like one of the type included with the original Crossbow).

Both clones are similar to install a coil in, and I find neither troublesome. Wicking may prove to be a bit more forgiving in the Vapeshell, but I would need to do a few more in the Crossbow clone to be certain. I was able to pull it off on the 1st build with no leaking, although I do have a good bit of previous experience with the other Billet Box RBAs that have small decks / wicking openings to work with.....

EDIT: One more plus for the Crossbow clone is it's ability to screw-into an ohm-checker or mod outside of the Boro for checking one's ohms or dry-burning (for those who do, I do not dry-burn SS) with no additional adapter required (and perhaps lose or misplace) like the Vapeshell...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (5/3/19)

TechnoMania said:


> Just an update regarding the Crossbow clone linked above at 3FVape... I received it today, and indeed it is the Crossbow clone.  Excellent value, and a very nicely machined bit of SS for the $$ IMO. I threw in a 1.2 ohm SS coil, and it is what I would call a slightly 'loose' MTL experience. No air reducers of the type seen on the original which fit under the Boro are included with the clone, however there is one of the type which is more a condensation-guard that is white in color.
> 
> If one is looking for a true 'tight' MTL, this one isn't it IMO. That said, after I installed another under Boro MTL air-reducer which I purchased on e-Bay awhile back with it, the draw tightened-up nicely for a great MTL vape (for me). Do I think it's better than the Vapeshell clone?, Yes I do. Even with a small air-reducer disc in the Vapeshell clone, I think the Crossbow clone (along with the under Boro air-reducer) is a bit smoother, and a better overall vape (For MTL).
> 
> ...


Can you please post a link to the mtl airflow reducer.


----------



## Adephi (5/3/19)

Some SXK Billet boxes have been placed on 3fvape.


----------



## stevie g (5/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I agree. This mod is perfect for me as well, by far the best money I’ve spent on Vape gear.


you're right, it's a great mod for MTL high TDN (traditional nicotine liquids) or Nic salt juice.


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/3/19)

I have found a store in CT that has stock of the SXK BB in black, just got it and it's perfect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (7/3/19)

Sickboy77 said:


> I have found a store in CT that has stock of the SXK BB in black, just got it and it's perfect


You going to share? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/3/19)

veecee said:


> You going to share?
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Probably Satovape, they sell alot of clones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Probably Satovape, they sell alot of clones


Yip, got it from there. Now just trying to find some panels and buttons


----------



## TechnoMania (21/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> Can you please post a link to the mtl airflow reducer.



There are none included with the clone of the type found with the original. The one I use with the clone is similar to the type found on the original crossbow, and purchased on eBay long before I purchased the clone. Here is the eBay listing for those:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333108673816?ViewItem=&item=333108673816

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (22/3/19)

https://www.provapes.com/pages/bantam-box

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruwaid (22/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> View attachment 161323
> 
> https://www.provapes.com/pages/bantam-box


STOP IT!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> View attachment 161323
> 
> https://www.provapes.com/pages/bantam-box


I want to need one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (22/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> View attachment 161323
> 
> https://www.provapes.com/pages/bantam-box



If I get one I'm putting a Ford sticker on it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (22/3/19)

Hakhan said:


> View attachment 161323
> 
> https://www.provapes.com/pages/bantam-box



This really got my attention. Not a lot of info about it except from that one site and FB.

Wonder if SXK is the designers or did they get some plans from somewhere? 

I asked them for a price on FB. Will let you guys know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (23/3/19)

Looking at R1500 about. A bit steep if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 161422
> 
> 
> Looking at R1500 about. A bit steep if you ask me.


Still looks like cool and like a billet boxes baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/3/19)

Looks like a Billet had a one night stand with a MI pod ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/3/19)

Unfortunately my BB has been benced for the last few months. It keeps draining batteries even if switched off. Tried cleaning internals best i could, but still same issue


----------



## NewOobY (24/3/19)

Let me start with: Flip this device is awesome.

Went of the wagon for about a year, this time stopping the stinkies was hella difficult (still crave em, and its been 3 months now) - but pod systems specifically the twisp cue got me off. Thanks twisp. Oh I had been vaping for about 3 years before starting stinkies again. Thats the back story 

Been vaping the ASPIRE nautilus AIO lately. Worked great first week then super duper dry hits after that. I mean coils lasted like a day or two. So something not so lekka with the system, the trusty cue got me through this tough time. Only prob with cue is that the juice is so strong.

This then drove me to pulling the trigger on a SXK BB DNA60 version earlier today. Tried the aspire bridge, with the last coil I had from the POD, first hit was lekka then I got that burned taste. This was when my worst nightmare became a reality, I have no other coils or anything of that sort.
I was real lucky I found a three year old roll of 26g Kanthal in the back of a cupboard. Made a spaced 5 wrap @ 0.57Ohm for the kanger and vaping it MTL style - super loose MTL but its okay for now. OMG the flavor is amazing in comparison to the POD, its not so bad coming from a POD system. So for any others like me, coming straight from a POD the kanger is fine.

Having said that I cannot wait for my stuffs from 3fvape (Exo, Vapeshell and Crossbow with extra MTL airflow thingies) also got some other spares, extra boro tank, buttons etc. I chose the DHL option so hopefully I don't wait to long for the stuff. Now if all the reviews of these bridges are as good as everyone says then I am going to be even further blown away. I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas to come already.

Read this entire thread - wata read, thanks for all the info ladies and gents.

Things I still need to buy: condensation plug, some cool mouth pieces. The condensation plug is so cheap and would be silly to just order that from vapourmountain. So if anyone in PTA east area that orders regularly from vapourmountain please lemme know, we can share shipping I just need a condensation plug.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/19)

Welcome back @NewOobY 

Congrats on the BB - it is a great device indeed and fantastic for out and about

Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (24/3/19)

NewOobY said:


> Let me start with: Flip this device is awesome.
> 
> Went of the wagon for about a year, this time stopping the stinkies was hella difficult (still crave em, and its been 3 months now) - but pod systems specifically the twisp cue got me off. Thanks twisp. Oh I had been vaping for about 3 years before starting stinkies again. Thats the back story
> 
> ...



People can hate clones as much as they want. But this mod put the nails in my stinkies coffin. 

Let me know where in PTA you are. I might have a spare plug or 2 lying around.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/19)

Adephi said:


> People can hate clones as much as they want. But this mod put the nails in my stinkies coffin.
> 
> Let me know where in PTA you are. I might have a spare plug or 2 lying around.


@Adephi to the rescue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (25/3/19)

Adephi said:


> People can hate clones as much as they want. But this mod put the nails in my stinkies coffin.
> 
> Let me know where in PTA you are. I might have a spare plug or 2 lying around.



Flip thats cool thanks man . 

Will PM you for a meet, great n vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (29/3/19)

Delivery from China came early - woot .
Running the crossbow - perfect MTL for me. Cotton taste hasn't gone away yet. However much tighter draw than the kanger deck that came with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/19)

Hi guys, some of you may have seen on the forum that I am desperate to get my wife off the combustibles and onto the vapes. She has been looking around quite a lot (while borrowing my Berserker for a few toots here and there) and the BB is the first thing that has her REALLY excited. I can obviously not go the original route, so SXK it will need to be (if we go for a BB type vape).
I know these things can be customized in a million different directions, so I need some help.
Assuming I will be doing a shipment from 3F, or Fasttech, what will my total basket need to look like to set my wife up with a rebuildable, MTL setup with flavour as the main goal?

I will be doing the building and learn fast, so don't mind a learning curve here either. I just don't want to buy the wrong parts now and have to re-order again later on. Also, do I do the Billet, or the Bantam (this will be a handbag item for the most part)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/6/19)

You going to do free shipping or dhl, with free shipping she might wait a bit for the bb


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You going to do free shipping or dhl, with free shipping she might wait a bit for the bb


What is "a bit"? I don't mind waiting a month or so, but that is why I want to buy right the first time...


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> What is "a bit"? I don't mind waiting a month or so, but that is why I want to buy right the first time...



@CJB85 , The Bantam box is around $75 from 3F ( Roughly R1113 with the current exchange rate) but you can get one from BLCK for R1395. For 200 odd bucks more I think its not too much to rather get it locally
@Richio is the man to sort you out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @CJB85 , The Bantam box is around $75 from 3F ( Roughly R1113 with the current exchange rate) but you can get one from BLCK for R1395. For 200 odd bucks more I think its not too much to rather get it locally
> @Richio is the man to sort you out.


What is the deck like on this, also rebuildable, or will I need commercial coils to run on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/6/19)

Unsure on the RTA deck that comes with it. But it does come with Connectors for the Nautilus and Kangertech Sub-tank. Have a look around the forums for SXK BB Decks like the Insider or Vapeshell, with are easy to build on and give good flavour.

These are available from Vaper's Corner, they ship for free the last time I ordered and I can vouch for EXCELLENT from them:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (10/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hi guys, some of you may have seen on the forum that I am desperate to get my wife off the combustibles and onto the vapes. She has been looking around quite a lot (while borrowing my Berserker for a few toots here and there) and the BB is the first thing that has her REALLY excited. I can obviously not go the original route, so SXK it will need to be (if we go for a BB type vape).
> I know these things can be customized in a million different directions, so I need some help.
> Assuming I will be doing a shipment from 3F, or Fasttech, what will my total basket need to look like to set my wife up with a rebuildable, MTL setup with flavour as the main goal?
> 
> I will be doing the building and learn fast, so don't mind a learning curve here either. I just don't want to buy the wrong parts now and have to re-order again later on. Also, do I do the Billet, or the Bantam (this will be a handbag item for the most part)?








Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @CJB85 , The Bantam box is around $75 from 3F ( Roughly R1113 with the current exchange rate) but you can get one from BLCK for R1395. For 200 odd bucks more I think its not too much to rather get it locally
> @Richio is the man to sort you out.



My vote is for the bantam. It's half the size.

I've had a billet box and I literally just walked out of black vapour. I just went to view the bantam and I walked out having paid for one. They are insanely pretty super small and lightweight. I'd take one over a billet box every single day. I'd be utterly gobsmacked if your wife didn't love it.

They only had silver in CPT. So I paid for one and am waiting for them to send the black one down

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/6/19)

This from BLCK site regarding the Bantam Box, shows that it does come with a Rebuildable Deck


----------



## Spyro (10/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This from BLCK site regarding the Bantam Box, shows that it does come with a Rebuildable Deck



Yes it has an rba, kanger coil bridge and a nautilus coil bridge.

It's so pretty!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/19)

Spyro said:


> Yes it has an rba, kanger coil bridge and a nautilus coil bridge.
> 
> It's so pretty!!!!!


Apologies for the noob questions, but if I gather this correctly, the tank/boro (whatever) on the Bantam is the same as the Billet, meaning that I can get whichever parts that would fir the one and it would work on the other?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/19)

Spyro said:


> My vote is for the bantam. It's half the size.
> 
> I've had a billet box and I literally just walked out of black vapour. I just went to view the bantam and I walked out having paid for one. They are insanely pretty super small and lightweight. I'd take one over a billet box every single day. I'd be utterly gobsmacked if your wife didn't love it.
> 
> They only had silver in CPT. So I paid for one and am waiting for them to send the black one down


She has actually not seen the Bantam yet and may just love it even more... I just want to make sure I can get her a fabulous vape experience without having to buy commercial coils the whole time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/6/19)

You can get the sxk billet box also local for R1299 from satovape.

Maybe just check the difference between batteries, how long they last etc between the bb and bantam box. Dont want to make her negative with batteries going flat etc. Especially if you say she wants flavour and you build coils, maybe you going higher watts for more flavour then the Bantambox just maybe gping to fall short

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spyro (10/6/19)

I get almost a full day out of my 18350s at 0.7Ω

I'll post some photos here tomorrow. Since I'm collecting I'll probably be able to get photos of the silver one too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/19)

Spyro said:


> I get almost a full day out of my 18350s at 0.7Ω
> 
> I'll post some photos here tomorrow. Since I'm collecting I'll probably be able to get photos of the silver one too.


Her current “occasional vape” is .7 ohms at 19W, so that is right up her alley.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (10/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> Her current “occasional vape” is .7 ohms at 19W, so that is right up her alley.



That's right where I am too. A spare battery and you'll be guaranteed a day at the least. I was surprised at how long these little guys can run for. Just got a phone with a decent camera so sit tight for the pics! Since there are very few reviews online I might pop a cheeky review onto youtube while I'm at it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/6/19)

Spyro said:


> That's right where I am too. A spare battery and you'll be guaranteed a day at the least. I was surprised at how long these little guys can run for. Just got a phone with a decent camera so sit tight for the pics! Since there are very few reviews online I might pop a cheeky review onto youtube while I'm at it.



@Spyro , what's the juice capacity on the Bantam?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (10/6/19)

Silver said:


> @Spyro , what's the juice capacity on the Bantam?



I believe the "tank" specs are identical to the billet box boro, so it will depend on what bridge you use. However, at stock (with the included rba bridge) it takes 2mls with a little plastic brick that can be removed to increase it's capacity to 5ml.

It's completely backwards compatible with everything billetbox as far as I have read. I'd be interested to see if those nifty condensation plugs will fit. But I'm not sure where to start looking for one. I'll post in the classies soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/6/19)

Spyro said:


> I believe the "tank" specs are identical to the billet box boro, so it will depend on what bridge you use. However, at stock (with the included rba bridge) it takes 2mls with a little plastic brick that can be removed to increase it's capacity to 5ml.
> 
> It's completely backwards compatible with everything billetbox as far as I have read. I'd be interested to see if those nifty condensation plugs will fit. But I'm not sure where to start looking for one. I'll post in the classies soon.


@Spyro - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ies/billet-box-condensation-plug-grey-single/ (Also available in numerous other colours)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

Lingogrey said:


> @Spyro - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ies/billet-box-condensation-plug-grey-single/ (Also available in numerous other colours)



Thanks Lingo, but specifically talking about the dampless plug.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (11/6/19)

Spyro said:


> Thanks Lingo, but specifically talking about the dampless plug.


Check thingiverse for a 3d file and have your local 3d printer make one. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

veecee said:


> Check thingiverse for a 3d file and have your local 3d printer make one.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



You sir, are a gentlemen and a ***** champion!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (11/6/19)

Spyro said:


> You sir, are a gentlemen and a ***** champion!


Thx, if you were in jhb I'd suggest a few places for you to try, but if I'm not mistaken you're in the Cape now? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

veecee said:


> Thx, if you were in jhb I'd suggest a few places for you to try, but if I'm not mistaken you're in the Cape now?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Got a mate with a printer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/19)

veecee said:


> Thx, if you were in jhb I'd suggest a few places for you to try, but if I'm not mistaken you're in the Cape now?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Please pm me their details if you don’t mind. I can also do with one or 2. Great news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/6/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Please pm me their details if you don’t mind. I can also do with one or 2. Great news.


Also wouldn’t mind a few. 

Anyone know of anyone that can do them in Durbs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (11/6/19)

Here you go

Or you can get the more newer version here

Just google 3d printers in your area and e-mail them the blueprint for a quote. It shouldn't work out more than a few rand each so you can print a couple of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/6/19)

Adephi said:


> Here you go
> 
> Or you can get the more newer version here
> 
> Just google 3d printers in your area and e-mail them the blueprint for a quote. It shouldn't work out more than a few rand each so you can print a couple of them.


Perfect. 

Will definitely get a few done. Always sucks losing something and you only have one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## veecee (11/6/19)

Adephi said:


> Here you go
> 
> Or you can get the more newer version here
> 
> Just google 3d printers in your area and e-mail them the blueprint for a quote. It shouldn't work out more than a few rand each so you can print a couple of them.


And because it's so cheap, you might want to ask for a couple of extras, like atty stands. My buddy with a printer made little boxes that fit a few coils in, and have a 510 sized hole in the top so it doubles as an atty stand. I think he charged 10 or 15 bucks each. Very handy items. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

As promised. Excuse my hands they are f-d up with burns. My hands are very small so the mod looks a little bigger than it is. Teaspoon for scale - no bananas available.

For what it's worth. I'm not convinced this will be a great first setup. It's got a few problems right off the bat. The Boro glass is vrek tight. I can easily see myself breaking the glass trying to open it. Weird because my sxk bb did nothing like this.

All in all the device is phenomenal. The problems so far are strictly Boro related. So if you can get an authentic Boro or a replacement sxk billet Boro I would highly recommend. I don't mind tinkering so it's all good with me. So far downsides:
Vrek tight Boro glass.
Vrek tight boro glass to the point where it lifts the gasket beneath the glass and squishes it upwards, preventing the Boro from closing - this is only when rebuilding, not when refilling. So possibly fine for your misses. But with care it's no biggy. 

Yes yes yes, of course I lubed the gasket first.

So as far as your wife goes... I think if you were to maybe wear in the gasket and glass or you keep it strictly MTL so she doesn't have to refill it often you've got a phenomenal vape.

Other "issue" is that your panels will pivot and make an annoying clicking sound unless you tuck the battery flap away nicely.

Would I buy it again? In a heartbeat. Would I recommend it to someone as a first vape? No, unless they have someone to maintain it.

I will do my best to post a video of the device asap onto YouTube. I'd like to do a full build, wick and review. If I don't manage, the guys over at BLCK said they'd do one too.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

If you don't mind a frosted glass you could try sand down the glass window. Which will illiminate all problems. But two epic fails...

No spare Boro glass and no spare Boro glass gasket.

Regardless, I love this thing already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

I was also stuck behind a bantam while on my way to fetch my bantam. Couldn't help but snap a pic...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## veecee (11/6/19)

Spyro said:


> If you don't mind a frosted glass you could try sand down the glass window. Which will illiminate all problems. But two epic fails...
> 
> No spare Boro glass and no spare Boro glass gasket.
> 
> Regardless, I love this thing already.


VAPERS corner were selling sxk boros cheap cheap a while back. Not sure if they still have.

But it's an awesome looking device for sure. And so small, which I really like. Mtl dream setup. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

veecee said:


> VAPERS corner were selling sxk boros cheap cheap a while back. Not sure if they still have.
> 
> But it's an awesome looking device for sure. And so small, which I really like. Mtl dream setup.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Sold out! Chatted to blck who said they'll try get spare glasses and gaskets. After some use its definitely getting a little less tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

veecee said:


> Check thingiverse for a 3d file and have your local 3d printer make one.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



You rock dude! Next up on the list... THE LIBERATOR!


----------



## CJB85 (11/6/19)

Gents, my wife is completely sold on the Billet, not Bantam... but heartbroken because all we can find is the all black one. She is hoping for a silver (stainless) with black panels... anyone have an inside line to somewhere we can find a miracle?


----------



## Spyro (11/6/19)

Try Satovape

+27 84 974 7136

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lidayz (23/6/19)

Just came on to thank the forum for all the help they gave when I bought my sxk billetbox DNA 60. It's been around 6 months. I beat the hell out of this thing.i never changed a gasket or any parts. I strictly stuck to rebuilding the kanger rba and nautilus coils here and there. I have dropped this thing at work more times then I can count. So anyone thinking of grabbing one of these then go for it! Read through the whole forum for great information. I never ordered any other rbas or extra borow tanks do to laziness. It's been my main mod and will continue to be so. I am now messing around with the zlide just because I got bored. But i gotta say this thing is the most reliable and durable setup i ever had. Thanks guys, just figured I would post an update and maybe it will give a little help to someone thinking about purchasing one. I work outside and with heavy equipment and this thing has been through it all no problem. I got so good at cleaning the tank and rewicking I actually rewicked in some crazy situations. Thanks again

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (24/6/19)

Lidayz said:


> Just came on to thank the forum for all the help they gave when I bought my sxk billetbox DNA 60. It's been around 6 months. I beat the hell out of this thing.i never changed a gasket or any parts. I strictly stuck to rebuilding the kanger rba and nautilus coils here and there. I have dropped this thing at work more times then I can count. So anyone thinking of grabbing one of these then go for it! Read through the whole forum for great information. I never ordered any other rbas or extra borow tanks do to laziness. It's been my main mod and will continue to be so. I am now messing around with the zlide just because I got bored. But i gotta say this thing is the most reliable and durable setup i ever had. Thanks guys, just figured I would post an update and maybe it will give a little help to someone thinking about purchasing one. I work outside and with heavy equipment and this thing has been through it all no problem. I got so good at cleaning the tank and rewicking I actually rewicked in some crazy situations. Thanks again



Thanks for the update @Lidayz 
Am glad the people on the forum helped you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/7/19)

I haven't gone the BB route but you guys might like this stuff from FastTech.


----------



## Chris du Toit (31/7/19)

Those of you looking for SXK insider bridge and SXK panels for the BB head over to @Downtown Vapoury They are sold out on the Vape Shell unfortunately. 

https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/collections/accessories-sxk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoMania (16/8/19)

For those who ordered the Crossbow clone (and even if you didn't, still useful for the BB), 3FVape now has a version of the condensation plug / AFC inserts available, like included with the authentic Crossbow: https://www.3fvape.com/misc/39502-s...parts-multiple-color-pc-abs.html#.XVbSiUd7lZY




They are also including them with the purchase of a Crossbow clone now:

https://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-...-silver-316-stainless-steel.html#.XVbS3Ud7lZY


It would have been nice if they came with the earlier Crossbows, but nonetheless I'm happy to see them turn up now.  I ordered a stand-alone set for the Crossbow clone I purchased awhile back without them, and picked up another Crossbow clone while I was at it, since this one is made by SXK, and includes the set.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (7/9/19)

I need some help, please!!
After waiting for ages, my wife finally got her Billet and Vapeshell. I installed a 6 wrap (0.72 ohm) Coilogy MTL clapton, 2.5mm ID, wicked it up, filled it with the same 6mg 50/50 juice my wife has been vaping in the Dvarw MTL, popped in the damp plug and... DISASTER! The vape hits the throat like a slap in the face (13 watts), tastes of nothing, the draw is more loose than any mtl atty I have tried (smallest air disk) and whistles like a windy night on the west coast.

Can someone please give me some expert advice on getting this thing built correctly?

My wife is so disappointed at the moment, she has been like a kid before Xmas waiting for it. I would hat for her not to enjoy it. Here is what I plan to do tomorrow, is this daft, or at least in the right direction?

1) Install a 3mm ID coil, with either the same number of wraps, or one wrap less.
2) Try different cotton.
3) Try a 70/30 juice (although this will probably hurt on the flavour front).
4) tape up 3 of the three side airflow holes (blocking them with my finger improved the draw and reduced the very loud airflow and whistle.
5) Remove the airflow adjustment ring, as it seems to just create unnecessary turbulence and angles that may create that damn whistle.

Other than this, should I be getting the coil sitting as high, or low as possible?
Thanks in advance guys, I am really kind of desperate here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (7/9/19)

CJB85 said:


> I need some help, please!!
> After waiting for ages, my wife finally got her Billet and Vapeshell. I installed a 6 wrap (0.72 ohm) Coilogy MTL clapton, 2.5mm ID, wicked it up, filled it with the same 6mg 50/50 juice my wife has been vaping in the Dvarw MTL, popped in the damp plug and... DISASTER! The vape hits the throat like a slap in the face (13 watts), tastes of nothing, the draw is more loose than any mtl atty I have tried (smallest air disk) and whistles like a windy night on the west coast.
> 
> Can someone please give me some expert advice on getting this thing built correctly?
> ...



All of your ideas are valid and good, however I would suggest maybe stepping away from the clapton first... clapton needs allot of power to atomize and 13watt seems a little low to me. What is the gauge of the wire you are using? I would suggest running a normal wire coil as a test and then see if that is better or worse. 

as for the height of the coil the closer you are to the air flow the more throat hit you will get, the further away you are the more flavor your going to get. 

this will most likely be a trial and error build until you figure out what is perfect. The big thins is just not to give up and experiment allot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hakhan (8/9/19)

CJB85 said:


> I need some help, please!!
> After waiting for ages, my wife finally got her Billet and Vapeshell. I installed a 6 wrap (0.72 ohm) Coilogy MTL clapton, 2.5mm ID, wicked it up, filled it with the same 6mg 50/50 juice my wife has been vaping in the Dvarw MTL, popped in the damp plug and... DISASTER! The vape hits the throat like a slap in the face (13 watts), tastes of nothing, the draw is more loose than any mtl atty I have tried (smallest air disk) and whistles like a windy night on the west coast.
> 
> Can someone please give me some expert advice on getting this thing built correctly?
> ...


if you know someone with a 3d printer try this
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2855123
helps restrict the airflow.
28g spaced kanthal. 2.5Id. 7 wraps works for me. 10W
if all else fails you can use nautilus coils.
closing the airflow ring on the vapeshell gave a very strong TH.. left mine open and used the condenser and airflow insert to control airflow. 
the dwarv mtl imho is far better vape than the vapeshell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/11/19)

Hi guys. I have an SXK BB. I'm quite happy with it except the screen went blank after the battery depleted in there overnight.
It's the 70w non USB version. Any ideas???
I tried the fix @antonherbst suggested in a previous post about holding the fire button and up button without success.
The mod is still operational. Just the screen that's blank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Hi guys. I have an SXK BB. I'm quite happy with it except the screen went blank after the battery depleted in there overnight.
> It's the 70w non USB version. Any ideas???
> I tried the fix @antonherbst suggested in a previous post about holding the fire button and up button without success.
> The mod is still operational. Just the screen that's blank



Sorry to hear @Resistance 
Damn 
Wish I knew the answer
Hope you resolve it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/11/19)

Maybe it went into some sort of stealth mode?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/11/19)

@Resistance try pressing the fire button 5 times then press +/- at the same time. I’m intrigued!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (10/11/19)

Thanks.will try that later.batts in charger now.


Grand Guru said:


> @Resistance try pressing the fire button 5 times then press +/- at the same time. I’m intrigued!


----------



## Resistance (10/11/19)

No, that doesn't work.
I also tried all combinations I could think of. Opened the mod and theres no juice inside.not even a spec of dust. I think maybe the screen just somehow failed. I will check that when I have another spare few minutes. Or I might even try more combinations.
I was also looking for a manual did didnt succeed in finding one.
if someone has one it would be appreciated.


Grand Guru said:


> @Resistance try pressing the fire button 5 times then press +/- at the same time. I’m intrigued!


----------

